
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (September 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is <i>not</i> an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24342496" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24342496</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24342497" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24342497</a>
======
dang
All: there are many pages of comments in this thread. You can get to them by
clicking More at the bottom of each page, or like this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24342498&p=2](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24342498&p=2)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24342498&p=3](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24342498&p=3)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE required in general, but most of us are 100% REMOTE
during COVID-19 | [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the
American people, including streamlining immigration, helping veterans get
benefits, modernizing health care, reforming hiring, improving school safety,
fixing procurement, and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the
right direction!

Check out our most recent impact report for examples of what you could be
working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/resources/USDS-Impact-
Report-2020.pdf](https://www.usds.gov/resources/USDS-Impact-Report-2020.pdf)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge--but always impactful work for
the American people.

Apply here: [https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
We could really use some folks to help on impactful, important projects if
people are willing to help. Thanks!

~~~
loungin
Will full remote with occasional travel (ever) be considered?

~~~
Matt_Cutts
I mean, if you wanted to do a short tour (~6-9 months) right now, you could
probably start and stay remote for most of that time.

In general, it's really useful to be around the table with stakeholders. In a
COVID world, that's less important, but when we get through this, it really
does make a difference if people can be in DC.

That said, these times are definitely an experiment in how to do remote work
well.

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Public and private transport app | London or Remote

Hi, I'm Marius, Head of Engineering for backend at Citymapper.

Citymapper's dream is to make cities usable, helping our users navigate the
complex world of public and private transit to get from where they are to
where they want to be. Millions of your fellow city-dwellers already rely on
us, but there are millions more that we can still help.

Right now we're especially interested in senior full-stack web engineers:
[https://apply.workable.com/citymapper/j/DA33FBBD15/](https://apply.workable.com/citymapper/j/DA33FBBD15/)

But we're always looking for talented individuals on backend across a few,
slightly different roles. If you've got at least 1-2 years experience and a
hankering to solve tricky real world challenges, take a look at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

Feel free to apply at the links, or you can contact our hiring engineer
directly at [michael@citymapper.com](mailto:michael@citymapper.com) if you
have any questions (no recruiters please - even though you will ignore this
anyway…)

~~~
jjulianpark
I'm really drawn to the product and a role in particular, but why is your
Glassdoor such a disaster review-wise? Has anything changed since those
reviews?

~~~
top_kekeroni_m8
Wow, you weren't joking. No wonder they're hiring - seems like a very toxic
place to work at. Also not answering to you seems very fitting.

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/)

Cleary is building an ‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of
internal tools that companies like Airbnb, Twitter, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc
build for their own employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working
with companies like Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large
seed round from top tier investors. We're assembling an A+ team - currently
just 7 people with backgrounds from Twitter, Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie
Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes three second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you
will wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslALi3Bdz75N8jlFgWOaNU/edit#)

Submit resumes to ryan@gocleary.com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
grosania
Hello Community! Glovo is hiring for the Tech team! Co-Vid 19 has made our
Grocery section have a HYPERGROWTH! We need great Tech Team members to provide
the best experience and SOLUTION to the world! We are super flexible, start
dates can be moved and you can start remote to TEH MOVE to Sunny Barcelona
Office + New Tech Hub in Warsaw Poland! (WFH, full flexibility but Fulltime
NOT JUST REMOTE, full relocation + Sponsorship)

At the moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 (this means that we
have our own logistics platform) delivery startup in the world and becoming
one of the best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Project Valkyrie: Related to the number of deployments per
day. Project Darwin: Going from a Monolithic to a Microservices architecture.
Better efficiency with Machine Learning.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js, Typescript.

Key Job Openings: Engineering Manager, Senior ML Engineer, Senior Backend
Engineers, Senior iOS Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers,Senior
Backend Engineers - Platform Services

[https://jobs.glovoapp.com](https://jobs.glovoapp.com)

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE) ;)

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Frontend, Fullstack, Programming Language Hackers | SF or
REMOTE | [https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first massively open collaborative computing platform where
anyone, even without even needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start
coding, building, and hosting apps and websites.

Apply if you like working on challenging and impactful problems. Running a
service like this is hard to operate, scale, and secure. Also, supporting the
number of languages we do
([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is a hard tooling
problem -- we have to build generic protocols for all IDE actions like
executing, debugging, authoring, running tests, writing files, etc. Finally,
it's an incredibly challenging frontend/design problem to build a fast
collaborative in-browser IDE that's both powerful and simple.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 15 full-time people, we reach
millions of coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

~~~
nyxtom
Is Repl.it using OT or CRDT for realtime collaboration and document updates?
I'd be curious what research has been evaluated and what you're looking for in
the future. Lots of really cool work here!

------
asamy45
Doctype | Software engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE
(worldwide) | Full-time | [https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a small digital agency based in Stockholm, Sweden. Currently around 15
people. We have an office in the heart of Stockholm, but our employees are
free to work from wherever they feel most productive. We've built
[https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/),
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://beta.esportal.se/](https://beta.esportal.se/), amongst other
websites. Our largest clients are within the eSports segment.

We’re currently looking for a software engineer with reverse engineering
skills to work with us on client-sided anti-cheat technology. The project you
would be working on is a standalone client built in C/C++, Go and x86
Assembly. Our current tech stack is mainly Go, MariaDB and React,

Requirements:

* Good understanding of C and x86-64 assembly

* Good understanding of the Windows NT kernel

* Good grasp of reverse engineering

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with reverse engineering malware/cheats/games, the windows NT kernel

* Experience with binary instrumentation

* Experience with hardware-assisted virtualization (such as VT-x and AMD-V), SLAT (Second Level Address Translation) (e.g. EPT, NPT)

* Understanding cryptography primitives

You’ll be working together with another anti-cheat engineer to combat cheaters
in video games. Mail me at: asamy@doctype.se

~~~
doshlord
Hey I know you guys, you're the ones who ran Darkcomet-RAT on players PC's to
see if they were cheating. I will be sure to apply as I have lots of DC
experience and I imagine you will be upgrading to blackshades soon(I can help
with that!).

------
mfontani
The Register (Situation Publishing) | Sysadmin/Devops | REMOTE / EMEA /
UTC±2:00

The Register: [https://www.theregister.com/](https://www.theregister.com/)

El Reg's small tech team is (still! I know!) looking for a sysadmin/devops
human who can wrangle the Debian GNU/Linux-based systems that run a mix of
open-source software and the closed-source Perl/Bash tooling.

Fully remote, though ideally you'll be in a UTC±2:00 TZ.

More details on:
[https://www.theregister.com/Page/devoops.html](https://www.theregister.com/Page/devoops.html)

~~~
throwaway_dcnt
The register is looking for a new bofh? I only say that because your URL is
dev OOPS!

------
Ali_Jiwani
Rally.video | Engineering Positions | Toronto, CA | Remote | Full Time

Video calls are generally very exhausting. After being on a 20 person Zoom
call, we decided to build Rally. Rally is a video application that makes it
easy to hop between breakout conversations. Users can see and hear other
conversations around them, as if they were in a shared space.

Rally feels like a real party or gathering, as opposed to feeling like a
meeting. Instead of being stuck in a giant gallery view or siloed into
breakout rooms, you are free to switch between tables and rooms as you like.
Instead of everyone being on mute, you can choose to vibe off of the audible
laughter and chatter from neighbouring tables in the room. You can also create
private tables for more personal conversations and take the stage to present
to everyone around you.

We launched on HN as part of YC’s newest cohort, and have been focused on
organizations using us for happy hours, networking, virtual cafeteria’s and
more. Our vision for Rally is to be the one solution where online interactions
are more social. This could mean sidebar conversations during a presentation,
matching you to the perfect person to network with, or just having a virtual
cafeteria for serendipitous conversations.

We hare recruiting for two main engineering roles, and would be interested in
speaking to people who would like to be operations interns. See our roles
here:
[https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/22247](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/22247)

Https://rally.video

~~~
Ali_Jiwani
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24109523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24109523)

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Engineering Manager, Security Engineer, Product Manager, sales,
legal, finance, and more | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building Universal Code Search so developers can focus on
solving problems instead of struggling to find and understand code.

Sourcegraph search helps developers find and discover code by providing the
ability to quickly search across all code using regular expressions and
advanced filters. Sourcegraph code intelligence helps developers navigate and
understand code by providing hover tooltips, go-to-definition, and find-
references, when viewing code on Sourcegraph or on a code host (via our
browser extension). Sourcegraph campaigns enable developers to fix and evolve
code at scale by automating search-and-replace and running arbitrary tools
across massive codebases.

We are a completely transparent company and you can learn more about how we
operate by reading our handbook:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook](https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook).
Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes.

We are an equal opportunity workplace and our all-remote team is spread across
the world. We embrace diversity and welcome people from all backgrounds and
communities.

We just raised a $23M Series B ([https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-
invested-in-sourceg...](https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-invested-in-
sourcegraph-5ace28317e3d)) and are growing our team to keep up with customer
demand (some of our customers are listed on our homepage). If you want to make
software development more accessible to everyone, come join us!

Apply to one of our many open roles here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

~~~
layoric
FYI your engineering hiring page gets almost obscured by the cookie consent
pop up on iOS Safari.

------
RawsonLeavitt
TigerConnect | Full Time | Software & Web Developers, Sales Engineers | Los
Angeles, CA and REMOTE for some positions (US based)

TigerConnect is a healthcare collaboration platform targeted at improving
physician, nurse, administrator, and patient communication. We are recognized
as a top Cyber Security Company to Know, one of the 5 Sizzling Silicon Beach
Startups to Watch by Entrepreneur, Best Tech Startups in Santa Monica (2019 &
2020) and a Best Places to Work in Healthcare 5 years in a row (2015, 2016,
2017, 2018, and 2019). TigerConnect currently has over 150 employees with
offices in Santa Monica, San Jose, and Shanghai.

We are currently hiring for the following roles:

    
    
      - DevOps Security Engineer (AWS, security integration into CI/CD pipeline, scripting in Python, Ruby or Bash)
      - Sr. Software Engineer (functional programming and/or OOP - Erlang, Elixir, Go, Scala, Haskell, Java)
      - Sr. Web Developer (React frameworks, TypeScript, JS, HTML, CSS)
      - Sales Engineer/Solution Architect

Go to [https://tigerconnect.com/careers](https://tigerconnect.com/careers) to
apply.

We are actively growing so if you'd like to share your resume and interest in
work at TigerConnect, you can reach us at careers@tigerconnect.com.

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Software Engineer, Product Designer | New York (NYC), NY |
REMOTE currently, ONSITE likely | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Apartment Therapy,
Business Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of
creators of all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize
their content across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

Overall, we are seeing record video traffic over the past few months, and with
that comes a ton of great challenges to work on at a huge scale.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
kaugust
Temporal Technologies | Multiple positions in SEATTLE WA - WORK FROM HOME |
FULL-TIME |

We are a well-funded open source start-up - we're defining a new category of
cloud software that abstracts away the complexity of distributed systems while
still enabling developers to harness the benefits of them. Dozens of top tier
companies have already adopted the platform to run hundreds of mission
critical applications. We have a strong product-market fit, a vibrant and
active community, and a large set of in-demand features that our community is
asking us to build. Our team is comprised of senior level engineers with
backgrounds from start-ups and larger companies like Microsoft, Amazon.
Google, Uber, and more.

Read more here [https://www.temporal.io/](https://www.temporal.io/) and then
click "Docs"

We're looking for senior level engineers for the roles below (partial list):

\- Developer Tools Engineers \- Back-end Engineers \- Infrastructure Engineers
\- Developer Advocates \- Developer Writer

Read more and apply here —>
[https://www.temporal.io/careers/](https://www.temporal.io/careers/)

For all employees, we offer:

\- Competitive salary \- Stock options \- Fully covered premiums for medical
and dental benefits \- Unlimited time-off \- Work from home perks

Send resume to karl at temporal.io or apply here
[https://www.temporal.io/careers/](https://www.temporal.io/careers/)

~~~
bargl
Hey do you have a temporal DB backing all of these queries? I was reading
through and it looks like you might have some sort of Bi-Temporal DB backing
your queries based on some of the samples I saw.

~~~
mfateev
temporal.io is home of the Temporal Workflow project. It is not about temporal
queries, but about writing resilient distributed application. The state is
maintained in an event log and supports rollbacks, thus the name.

------
Shpigford
Baremetrics | Senior Backend Engineer (Ruby) | Full-Time | Remote

[https://apply.workable.com/baremetrics/j/96F891A001/](https://apply.workable.com/baremetrics/j/96F891A001/)

Baremetrics is a business analytics & insights company. We provide the tools
and data businesses need to make solid business decisions.

We're not some flash-in-the-pan startup...we're seven years old, profitable,
doing over $1.5M in revenue and growing. Nearly 1,000 business from all over
the world trust us to help them grow their businesses.

As a senior backend developer at Baremetrics, you will be working on a variety
of projects from payment provider integrations and data ingestion to metrics
processing and user-facing features.

We're a very small team with a huge bias for simplicity. Baremetrics has grown
to its current state with just 2 backend developers. You'll be working on
projects, large and small, from inception to completion.

We approach our work with focus and purpose in an environment of trust and
autonomy. When we work on a difficult problem, we take the time to think
through and research the possible solutions and then write an implementation
plan. Sometimes that may also include some tinkering.

------
nastya_geller
Stream | Multiple Positions | Amsterdam, NL and Boulder, USA | Onsite, Remote
| Full Time | Visa Sponsorship

Stream provides APIs for building activity feeds and chat. We've just raised a
$15 million Series A round and are one of the fastest growing startups in
Europe:

[https://tcrn.ch/2QLNXHj](https://tcrn.ch/2QLNXHj)

As a developer at Stream, you will build software that’s used by tens of
thousands of developers and more than half a billion end-users.

Stream’s APIs are powered by Go, RocksDB, and Raft - with response times
typically measured in single-digit milliseconds.

The React Chat tutorial is a nice way to learn more about our product:
[https://getstream.io/chat/react-
chat/tutorial/](https://getstream.io/chat/react-chat/tutorial/)

Actively hiring for the following positions: Go Developer | Android Developer
| Security Engineer | Java SDK Developer | .NET SDK Developer | DBA / DevOps |
Front End Developer

....and even more!

If you are interested in becoming a part of what we do, apply now!
[https://getstream.io/team/](https://getstream.io/team/)

------
marksamman
Doctype | Full-stack web developers | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, VISA or
REMOTE (worldwide) | Full-time |
[https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a digital agency focused on E-sports, based in Sweden, around 20 people.
Our employees get to work from wherever they feel most productive. We build
Esportal ([https://esportal.com/](https://esportal.com/)), Lemondogs
([https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/)), Gothia eCup
([https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/)) and many other
platforms. Our tech stack is mostly Go, MariaDB and React.

Requirements:

* Good understanding of HTML, CSS and Javascript

* Good understanding of SQL and relational databases

* Basic understanding of data structures (mostly arrays and maps), bitwise operators and concurrency concepts

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with Go, React, MySQL/MariaDB

* Computer science education

* A good sense for great user experiences and interfaces

We’re primarily looking for people to join us full-time who are also open to
eventually relocate to Sweden, but we’re flexible and happy to discuss if
full-time employment isn’t your thing. For relocation to Sweden we sponsor
your visa and assist with housing, we're also certified with the Swedish
Migration Agency which usually results in a smooth visa process. Mail me at
mark@doctype.se if this sounds interesting to you!

------
1build
1build (YC W20) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE (US time-zones), SF
Bay Area | Full-time

1build is building the future of construction. We like to think of buildings
as applications. We see the process of turning blueprints into buildings as an
algorithm. It's an algorithm we seek to optimize. We're ambitious and
relentlessly driven, yet humble and collaborative. You'll join 1build in our
first stage of development, in which we build an application to improve the
process of converting blueprints into shopping lists and cost estimates. It's
a process that's critical yet currently cumbersome for 3.2 million builders in
the US alone.

Investors love us. We're backed by top VC firms including YC, Initialized,
Sequoia, and MetaProp. Our core team has experience at Apple, WeWork, Tesla,
CloudKitchens, and Hipmunk, with academic backgrounds from Harvard and
Princeton. You'll join a culture of excellence at 1build.

Tech stack: GraphQL | Postgres | Python | Go | React | TypeScript

[https://www.workatastartup.com/jobs/16399](https://www.workatastartup.com/jobs/16399)

------
mrud
Rapid7 | DevOps | Belfast(UK) | ONSITE | Full-time

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind Metasploit. Besides
Metasploit, Rapid7 provides various SaaS products in the SecOps space.

All of our products are in AWS and believe in Infrastructure as Code and
manage up to 6 AWS regions via terraform. We recently started to run our first
production workloads in k8s and are looking to refine our workflows and
processes there. We use what makes sense, most of our tech stack is in Java &
Python & Go with some Ruby and Rust sprinkled around. On the infrastructure
side we heavily rely on AWS, Cassandra, Kong, Spinnaker, Consul, k8s etc. This
is a great opportunity to shape and have significant impact on products and
how our infrastructure and processes will look like in the future.

We are currently looking for people on all levels to join in:

• Belfast, UK

For a list of all jobs have a look at
[https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/detail/?jid=R1335](https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/detail/?jid=R1335)
or reach out to ulrich_dangel@rapid7.com

Please make sure to mention hackernews when applying

~~~
dom96
Nice to see a Belfast company here :)

------
wslack
Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services | Data Scientists | Woodlawn, MD |
ONSITE required in general for new hires, but 100% REMOTE during COVID-19 |
[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/577619700](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/577619700)

You could be working at the Center for Clinical Standards and Quality (CCSQ),
whose mission is to ensure quality healthcare through accountability and
public disclosure. There, you could work on improving the quality of data used
to measure and improve outcomes for Medicare beneficiaries. Data analysis will
help drive improvement for patients in nursing homes, hospitals, medical
practices, and dialysis centers. You could also work for the Office of
Enterprise Data and Analytics (OEDA), whose mission is to improve Medicare
data availability and transparency through the development of information
products and to improve the quality or performance of HHS programs through
data analysis. There you could work on leveraging data across Medicare,
Medicaid, and the Marketplace to inform decision makers, empower research, and
foster transparency for the American people.

Work at the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid has the potential to impact of
tens of millions of people, improving their medical care experience and
lowering their cost of care. If you don't consider yourself a data scientist,
but have done data analysis work in the past, check the posting to see if your
skillset aligns!

Skilled practitioners who want to have a major, lasting impact on the quality
of public healthcare should apply on 9/3 (posting may close in one day):
[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/577619700](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/577619700)

------
giaour
Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services | Data Scientists | Woodlawn, MD |
REMOTE for now (permanent remote negotiable) | Full time

USDS is supporting the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) in
hiring new data scientists! These positions will open 9/3\. Skilled
practitioners who want to have a major, lasting impact on the quality of
public healthcare should apply ASAP.

Apply here:
[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/577619700](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/577619700)

------
cturitzin
Bicycle Health |
[https://www.bicyclehealth.com/](https://www.bicyclehealth.com/) | REMOTE |
Full-stack Engineer | Full-time

Bicycle Health is a rapidly growing telemedicine startup that provides
Medication Assisted Treatment for individuals struggling with opioid use. Our
mission is to improve access and treatment for patients with substance use
disorders and to provide comprehensive care through telemedicine.

* We are looking for a software engineer to build clinical systems that our medical teams use to provide care to our patients. * Tech stack: Python, Flask, Node, Typescript, React * We've experienced recent rapid growth due to the shift to telemedicine * We recently closed our first round of funding

Contact Chris, chris@bicyclehealth.com. Full job description:
[https://bicyclehealth.applytojob.com/apply/VAGLLnCnUX/Full-S...](https://bicyclehealth.applytojob.com/apply/VAGLLnCnUX/Full-
Stack-Software-Engineer)

------
DomKM
EmbraerX Beacon | Product Manager, Senior Front-End Engineer, Senior Back-End
Engineer, Senior Test Automation Engineer | 100% REMOTE (but, for legal
reasons, Brazil only)

Embraer, the third-largest producer of civil aircraft, is hiring. We’re
building [https://beacon.works](https://beacon.works), a tool for airlines and
mechanics to manage unscheduled aircraft maintenance. This has the potential
to be a very high-value product for the aviation industry and could make air
travel much better for everyone.

We have multiple (functional JS and TS) React and React Native frontends and a
GraphQL API backend in Clojure. Our engineering team is small but very
experienced, passionate, and kind. We're looking for senior engineers with
relevant technical experience as well as a product/project manager.

Location: Remote (must be able to legally work and reside in the Brazil)

Tech: React Native, GraphQL, TypeScript, Clojure, Postgres, AWS/GCP

Apply: Please email your resume to work@beacon.works (principals only, no
recruiters or agencies)

------
superzadeh
Bunch.ai | New York, NY & Berlin, Germany | Various roles | Full-time, Remote

Our team is on a mission to make sure everyone has a great manager. The amount
of knowledge that exist in psychology research about leadership and teams is
mind blowing, but surprisingly enough, almost none of it is used on a daily
basis: in your sprints, stand-ups, one-on-ones or performance feedback. We
want to change that.

Here's our open roles:

\- Product Designer: [https://angel.co/company/bunch-hq/jobs/682927-freelance-
full...](https://angel.co/company/bunch-hq/jobs/682927-freelance-full-time-
product-designer)

\- Product Lunch intern: [https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/907192-product-launch...](https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/907192-product-launch-intern-internship)

\- Staff Engineer: ping me on twitter @superzadeh, no CV required

~~~
pettycashstash2
FTI: you may want to correct the spelling on Product Lunch Intern. Perhaps
role is just getting lunch for team :) Wink Wink

------
grownseed
United Nations Development Coordination Office (UNDCO) | Drupal and JS
developer | Full-time | REMOTE

DCO is seeking a talented and creative professional to lead content management
and web design for the UNSDG country websites using Drupal, including
supporting and oversight of hosting/maintenance infrastructure, web design of
new elements of the websites, as well as working with data sources and APIs to
visualize results effectively.

The work would ideally later shift its focus slightly to contributing to the
main API (Node.js/PostgreSQL) and frontend (React) development as well based
on the candidate's skills and interests.

We are a great little team within the UN with people from all around the
world. We've successfully just launched our main platform and are excited to
take it further.

I'm the Dev Lead here so if you are interested or have any questions, please
don't hesitate to contact me (Hadrien) at hj@devqube.io

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote, except where specific locations are noted.

DuckDuckGo | Senior DevOps Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Windows Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior macOS Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Director, Windows Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Android Engineer| REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Product Designer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior iOS Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
zerr
Any other ways to apply (e.g. email) besides filling that huge multi-entry
form?

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Engineering, PM, Design

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Twilio, Instacart, Heroku, Zendesk, and Twitch

* We're well-capitalized - we closed our Series B financing this January

* We're a ~60-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) with a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

We're currently hiring for:

\- Technical PM - DX

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Product Designer

\- IT Technical Lead

\- VP Finance

\- Many more - please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
liveathos
ATHOS | Multiple Positions | Redwood City, CA | Remote | Full time |
Competitive Salary + Benefits |
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply)

At Athos our mission is to build better athletes by helping coaches and
athletes personalize their training and make better performance decisions. Our
training system is used by many of the best sports programs in the country.

Since we started, Athos has been translating EMG into a simple and powerful
training system. From cueing how you use your muscles, evaluating movement
progression and monitoring when you are at risk of injury throughout your
training. By giving athletes and coaches this unprecedented insight into
muscle performance, they better understand what the body is actually doing in
the days, weeks, and months of preparation for the performances that matter
most. We are helping athletes reach their highest potential and are used by
many of the best sports programs in the country.

Interested in joining the team? We're always looking for highly-motivated
employees who will help us stay on the cutting edge of creativity and
innovation.

We are hiring for the following positions:

-Senior Frontend Engineer (Remote): [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/3g1ZIMJbCy/Senior-Fronten...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/3g1ZIMJbCy/Senior-Frontend-Engineer?source=ycombinator)

-DevOps Lead (Remote): [https://20190702182835_5quuuyjezwghshkc.applytojob.com/apply...](https://20190702182835_5quuuyjezwghshkc.applytojob.com/apply/NTK1MRCPhL/DevOps-Lead-remote?source=ycombinator)

-Senior Mobile Engineer | iOS & Android (Remote): [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/bM7Ghh0yyO/Senior-Mobile-...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/bM7Ghh0yyO/Senior-Mobile-Engineer-IOS-Android-remote?source=ycombinator)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE eventually (Boston, NYC, Paris) and
REMOTE (US & EU) | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast! We write Go, Python, Java, and React,
(mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

------
pcarolan
Hipcamp | Full-time | REMOTE | Senior Software Engineer - Mobile |
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/680d696f-7ce0-42de-b512-189d71...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/680d696f-7ce0-42de-b512-189d71855465)

Hipcamp is looking for a Mobile Senior Software Engineer to join our
distributed Engineering team. The ideal candidate is proficient in ReactNative
and has 4+ years of experience developing mobile applications. If you’re
passionate about the outdoors and would like to work in a fast-paced startup
environment remotely from (almost) anywhere in the US, then we want you!

------
justinmelbourne
App Annie (www.appannie.com) | Vancouver(Canada) & Utrecht (Netherlands) |
Full-time | Onsite/Remote

Opportunities - Vancouver, BC, Canada \- Senior Front end (5+ years
experience, React preferred) -
[https://grnh.se/e06882571us](https://grnh.se/e06882571us) \- Senior Staff
Engineer (10+ years software development exp. + technical leadership exp) -
[https://grnh.se/31133db61us](https://grnh.se/31133db61us)

Utrecht, Netherlands \- Maintenance (Support) Engineer (2+ years exp, Ruby
preferred, Java, Python) -
[https://grnh.se/c0eedfa01us](https://grnh.se/c0eedfa01us)

NOTE: must have working rights in Canada or Netherlands; we are currently
remote working and will be moving to flexible WFH/Onsite when safe to do so.

App Annie is the largest app intelligence platform, delivering powerful market
data and insights to succeed in the app economy (mobile and web). App Annie
can help you and your company better understand the app market, how customers
interact with your app and market opportunities. The Vancouver team is
building a new product that will go beyond the data and will be a set of tools
for companies to better reach their customers and users.

Our stack - Python, Java and React on AWS.

We pay market rate and offer competitive benefits (details located in job
descriptions listed above).

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | $150K - $162K | Full-
time | [https://careers.followupboss.com/senior-full-stack-
engineer/...](https://careers.followupboss.com/senior-full-stack-engineer/en)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

We are looking to hire two Senior Full Stack Engineers. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Strong expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS.
Strong expertise in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora MySQL, Postgres,
and Redis, to name a few.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://careers.followupboss.com/senior-full-stack-
engineer/...](https://careers.followupboss.com/senior-full-stack-engineer/en)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://elationhealth.com](https://elationhealth.com)

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We have various openings across
the rest of the organization which you can see here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)
but specifically I'm focused on growing our engineering team with frontend
ReactJS experienced folks. Right now is a particularly challenging time for
our healthcare systems and providers -- Elation offers an opportunity to work
and innovate in support of those providers and their patients.

Elation is headquartered in San Francisco (though remote for at least the rest
of 2020), and our engineering team is distributed across PST-EST timezones.

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply on the website if interested, and feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! You can reach out to me directly at
phill.tornroth@elationhealth.com

~~~
JshWright
> our engineering team is distributed across PST-EST timezones

Well, at the moment we're distributed across PDT-EDT...

(Come work with us if you enjoy timezone pedantry)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Intermediate/Senior Engineers | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (40 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automate the creative process of
producing video content. We've found that what we're building is very
attractive to marketing and communications teams from lots of different
organizations and we've got tons of interesting search, NLP, artificial
intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. Right
now, we're hiring:

Frontend Engineer: Contribute to our large, beautiful single-page app, using
React, Redux, ImmutableJS, and more!
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003)

Javascript Engineer: We're building a powerful javascript library that handles
all of our video rendering (in webgl), and we need the testing, toolkit,
architecture and data structures expertise to continue to make it awesome.
Similar tools to 2D game development.
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4109385003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4109385003)

------
pmeder
Datum Systems - Linux Embedded Systems Engineer - REMOTE or Mesa AZ Full-time
- [https://datumsystems.com/](https://datumsystems.com/)

Datum Systems, Inc. designs and manufactures satellite communications ground
equipment. We specialize in high performance satellite modems for SCPC and
VSAT applications.

• Competitive salary • 401k company match • Excellent health insurance

We're looking for a talented embedded systems engineer looking to accelerate
their career and work directly with our Sr. IT Engineer on cutting edge and
proprietary embedded systems projects.

Job Skills Summary: • The ideal candidate should be able to take direction
well and enjoy wearing many hats • 4+ years of embedded Linux systems
development • Solid understanding of TCP/IP and SNMP with network protocol
experience • Recent, hands-on experience with Embedded Linux OS Development
(Buildroot/ARM architecture), Python, and Linux Kernel Device Tree, and Device
Driver development • Experience with Elixir, Nerves and Phoenix • SQL and Ruby
experience preferred • Solid engineering fundamentals • Familiarity/Knowledge
of STM32MP1 series microprocessors is a plus • IoT communication protocol
experience is a plus • Project scope is open to both temporary and long term
employment options

Send Resume to: careers@datumsystems.com

------
alameda_hiring
Alameda Research | Full Time | Hong Kong | ONSITE + visa sponsorship

[https://www.alameda-research.com/](https://www.alameda-research.com/)

Alameda Research is a quantitative cryptocurrency trading firm based in Hong
Kong. We trade between ~600 million to 1 billion dollars a day, making markets
across 1000 coins using one of the most sophisticated trading systems in the
industry. We have a strong history of success through varied market
conditions, are rapidly growing, and are excited to add new members to our
team.

We're looking for:

\- Blockchain engineers - we are a major partner of Project Serum
([https://projectserum.com/](https://projectserum.com/)) and contribute to the
project

\- Backend and Database engineers to work on the infrastructure and databases
backing our trading and research platform

\- Engineers with a background in high performance computing and/or low
latency trading and networking

\- Quantitative researcher/developers with a background in electronic trading

Developers at Alameda don't necessarily specialize into a single role so don't
feel like you have to fit into a single slot.

If you're interested, send an application via this form: [https://www.alameda-
research.com/join-alameda](https://www.alameda-research.com/join-alameda).

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | SF & REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

Rescale offers a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies
to perform scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing
Cloud Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos,
Sam Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now
#39 on the Top YC list. We have about 170 employees scattered around the
world, with about 30 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco.
The company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is
fun & friendly. We just closed Series C so we are in a very strong position to
ride out whatever plays out in the economy & are probably a bit more insulated
than most companies. We are growing very rapidly--all departments are hiring.
It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve,
definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for: Senior Backend Engineers, Full Stack, Data
Engineers, Software Engineers, & a Lead UI/UX Designer

~~~
theonionknight
Does Rescale have any interest or capacity for hosting a winter/spring intern?

------
tachim
Helm.ai | Various Engineers | Full-Time | REMOTE & ONSITE (covid WFH) | Bay
Area

Helm.ai is a rapidly growing seed-stage autonomous vehicle startup. Our deep
learning approach to self-driving is uniquely data- and capital-efficient,
allowing us to get to market quickly. Our team consists of researchers from
top schools like Harvard, MIT, Stanford, and Caltech and engineers from
companies like Google, Stripe, Quora, and more.

* Autonomous Vehicle Engineer - [https://tinyurl.com/HelmAVE](https://tinyurl.com/HelmAVE)

* Software Engineer - [https://tinyurl.com/HelmSWE](https://tinyurl.com/HelmSWE)

* Research Engineer (Perception) - [https://tinyurl.com/HelmRE](https://tinyurl.com/HelmRE)

* Systems Engineer - [https://tinyurl.com/HelmSYSE](https://tinyurl.com/HelmSYSE)

You can read recent articles published about Helm.ai below:

* Forbes, "Android of Self Driving Cars" \- [https://tinyurl.com/HelmForbes](https://tinyurl.com/HelmForbes)

* Medium, "Helm.ai Pioneers Breakthrough 'Deep Teaching' of Neural Nets" \- [https://tinyurl.com/HelmMedium](https://tinyurl.com/HelmMedium)

------
neiljohnson
Element.io / Matrix.org | REMOTE (EU timezones preferred, though not
required)| Full-time Matrix is an open standard for decentralized secure
communications. Matrix’s mission is to make messaging as open as email.

Our open roles:-

\- Senior Web Developer, Element
[https://apply.workable.com/elementio/j/39759B827A/](https://apply.workable.com/elementio/j/39759B827A/)

\- Engineering Manager/Director, Backend
[https://apply.workable.com/elementio/j/1ABB533BC5/](https://apply.workable.com/elementio/j/1ABB533BC5/)

\- Safety Engineer [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/1E79B2C579/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/1E79B2C579/)

\- Support Engineer
[https://apply.workable.com/elementio/j/2AFC6EA8F6/](https://apply.workable.com/elementio/j/2AFC6EA8F6/)

However, whatever your background, feel free to contact me via
[https://app.element.io](https://app.element.io) on @neilj:matrix.org I am
always keen to chat with engineers of all disciplines about the project.

------
kareemamin
Clay ([https://clay.run](https://clay.run)) | Software Engineers | New York,
NY or REMOTE | Full-time | Visa Sponsorship Available

Want to help give the power of programming to an order of magnitude more
people? Clay is the spreadsheet that fills itself - the first live-spreadsheet
that brings together the best parts of spreadsheets, coding & simple
automation.

There are only ~20 million developers in the world, but over 1 billion
spreadsheet users - come help us build the bridge that lets that much larger
group tap into “programming” superpowers. We’ve raised a Series A from the top
investors in the world, and are a small, tight-knit group that is now building
out our core-engineering and product teams in NYC. If you want to design and
implement novel types of interfaces, and happen to be interested in Brett
Victor, no/low-code tools and the history of computing - let’s chat!

Tech Stack: NodeJS, React, Redux, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic
Search, AWS, Serverless & Lambda, Terraform & more...

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689225)

\- Designer Who Can Code:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786c84)

Or write us an email at jobs@clay.run

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Senior Backend and Full-Stack Engineers | New York, NY & Completely
Remote | Full-time | VISA
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa) Kalepa is a
New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform and disrupt
the $1T commercial insurance market. Engineers and designers at Kalepa are
solving interesting and challenging problems at the intersection of big data
pipelines, cutting-edge machine learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and
robust infrastructure. You will be working in a small team building technology
from the ground up with the latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Amazon, ClassPass, APT
(acquired by Mastercard), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn.
We are backed by IA Ventures.

[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/471672000...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4716720002?gh_src=770091af2)

\- Technical Lead:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/469587900...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4695879002?gh_src=770091af2)

\- Senior Product Visual Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/469964100...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4699641002?gh_src=770091af2)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails. Frontend: ReactJS + Typescript.

------
ckpdcst
Cookpad | Python Engineer, Search Engineer | Bristol, UK | REMOTE currently,
relocation assistance available, ONSITE option (post Covid-19) | Full time |
Visa sponsorship

Cookpad is the world's largest recipe sharing service, with over 100M monthly
users globally. This is an opportunity to join the Global division of Cookpad,
which is headquartered in Bristol (United Kingdom), and is responsible for 30+
languages, 70+ countries, and over 2M daily search requests.

Cookpad is growing its Search Team and is looking for experienced software
engineers with a solid Python background who want to help build the next
generation of recipe search on top of a modern stack. Particularly of interest
are engineers who have previously worked on search and/or recommendation
systems. If Python isn't your first language of choice, but you're willing to
learn and you have substantial experience of search at scale, please do apply!

The team is working from home currently. Remote welcome, timezone-dependent.
Relocation welcome. Relocation assistance available.

The stack includes: Kubernetes, Elasticsearch, Python, AWS, Kafka, Spark,
Docker, Kubeflow

Learn more about the role and apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/cookpad/j/BB8D0999E3/](https://apply.workable.com/cookpad/j/BB8D0999E3/)

Learn more about Cookpad's mission to make everyday cooking fun:
[https://www.cookpadteam.com/](https://www.cookpadteam.com/)

------
jrmowery
Shield AI | San Diego, CA | www.shield.ai | Onsite | Remote Considered (For
certain roles) | Full-Time

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \-- Android
Developer -- Artificial Intelligence: Senior Software Engineer C++ -- Embedded
Software Engineer -- Senior Cloud Data Architect -- Senior Machine Learning
Engineer -- Senior Autonomy Engineer -- Core Engineering Services -- Senior
DevOps/Software Engineer -- Platform Solutions: Electrical Hardware Test
Engineer-- Senior Mechanical Engineer -- Robot and Systems Software: Principal
Software Engineer -- Product Operations: Technical Product Manager for
Autonomy -- Technical Product Manager for Controller and Fleet Management
Software -- Technical Program Manager for Autonomous Platforms

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
autarch
ActiveState | Full-time and Contract | REMOTE |
[https://grnh.se/772329f92us](https://grnh.se/772329f92us)

ActiveState Platform - made by developers for developers! We are reinventing
build engineering with an on-demand SaaS Platform and CLI tool that lets
developers automate the building of any runtime environment using any open
source language ecosystem on any platform. In Beta right now, we support
Python and Perl and we're hiring to add more languages and packages! We’re
building an ambitious language distribution platform so that no engineer ever
has to suffer dependency hell again, and we need your help to build it.

Most of the positions listed have Build Engineer in the title, but these are
for two different teams. The positions with "BE" in the code like "2-2020BE"
are focused on fixing build problems (package X failed to build on platform
Y). The positions with "LE" like "2-2020LE" are coding positions where you
work on tools that do distributed builds.

The internships are only available to Canadian students in undergrad or grad
school programs.

I'm a Team Lead here at ActiveState, though only the Platform Builder intern
position is on my team right now. Please email me at autarch@urth.org if you
have any questions.

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
Onsite Only | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 20 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We do have some 100% work from home employees right now, but do require that
you live in the Dallas area.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK (maybe not all at the same time haha.) Experience with hardware co-design a plus.

* Frontend Web Developer: HTML/CSS/JS, Vue.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL Server, Oracle, Postgres. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
esilverberg2
Perry Street Software | Full-stack mobile software engineer | Remote or NYC |
Full-Time

Perry Street Software publishes Jack’d and SCRUFF, two of the largest GBTQ+
dating apps on iOS and Android. Our brands reach more than 20 million members
worldwide so members can connect, meet and express themselves on a platform
that prioritizes privacy and security. We are hiring experienced Full Stack
Mobile developers to help us build the next-generation version of our clients.

Ideal candidates have at least 3 years of experience on either iOS or Android,
and some experience developing on both platforms. You strong have knowledge of
Java, Kotlin, or Swift with the Android or iOS SDK; experience using design
and architecture patterns; experience using RxJava or ReactiveSwift; and you
have shipped consumer Android or iOS apps, available on Google Play or App
Store.

Nice to have:

Full stack knowledge of technologies like Ruby, SQL, Linux, React Native, and
AWS would be highly desirable; Experience with advanced animations; Experience
with MVVM architectures; Data-driven mindset;

We are a small, agile, nimble company, so the ability to make an impact is
significant. The position is permanent and full-time.

Learn more at:
[https://www.scruff.com/en/careers/fsm](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers/fsm)

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | [https://getclockwise.com](https://getclockwise.com) | San
Francisco (SF Bay Area) | ONSITE (REMOTE during Shelter in Place) | Product
Hunt's #2 Product of the Year 2019 Clockwise is still seeing massive organic
growth by creating the first intelligent calendar system.

We recently raised our Series B during shelter in place with funding from
Bain, Greylock, Accel, Slack Fund, etc.

We are looking for experienced engineers to join our current team coming from
RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Dropbox, Twitter, Asana, Discord & Zephyr Health
to help reshape productivity, calendaring & employee health. This is a very
hard problem and we're incredibly excited about the user-growth we're seeing.

Open Roles:

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer (Kubernetes, AWS, Terraform/Pulumi)

* Senior Back End Engineer (Java, Rust)

* Senior Front Eng Engineer (Typescript, React)

* Product Manager (first, foundational PM)

* Strategic Account Executive (foundational sales hire)

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

It's also free to use. Here's a link to the app in the Chrome Store:
[http://bit.ly/getclockwise](http://bit.ly/getclockwise)

Let's help the world make time for what matters!

------
elbasti
Super.mx | Full-time | Mexico City, REMOTE (western hemisphere only) | Elixir
Engineers and Product Managers

At Súper we're building radically simple insurance products for LatAm. We're a
team of fintech & insurance veterans and have and excellent engineering team
and culture. For this role we are looking for someone with deep experience
with MVC (django, rails, etc) _and_ experience with Elixir.

We are also hiring product managers and performance marketers.

Just email me at sebastian@super.mx.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco and Nairobi | REMOTE and ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
home energy systems, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across
Africa and Asia.

We've reached millions of people whose homes now have electricity for the
first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will reach a billion more. We are hiring an
(embedded) applications engineer / partner engineer, and other roles, in San
Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Security |
REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 300,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form. Our job postings also have a lot more detail about
the team, our values, and what you'd be doing day-to-day.

------
carsonjmiller
BuildBook | Product Engineer | US - Remote |
[https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/875012-product-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/buildbookhq/jobs/875012-product-engineer)

BuildBook is an early stage company hiring for a key engineering role to help
us continue our early momentum building technology tools for the residential
construction industry.

We are a remote SaaS startup with team members in multiple cities in the US.
We have a small, tight-knit team that is flexible in how/where we work. We are
moving fast and are laser focused on a specific customer and specific problem.
We have a solid core product in market, early customers that are raving about
us, and a big vision to solve a massive problem.

Our product is a collaboration platform for residential construction teams and
clients. In short, we are on a mission to make construction projects (new
homes, renovations, etc) suck less for everyone involved. Our primary
customers are small business owners - custom home builders, remodelers,
interior designers, and others in the construction domain.

Given our early stage, all roles are hands-on with an opportunity to lead as
we continue to grow.

Our product process is centered around lean and agile methods. Our tech stack
currently includes React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, and Postgres. We are
deployed on Heroku. We manage our backlog with Clubhouse, our code with
Github, and Sketch+InVision for our product design flow. We are always open to
new tools and technologies that will help us move faster and deliver more
value to our customers.

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Full-Stack, Backend, Team Leads, Project Managers | Bellingham, WA
- Chandler, AZ - Puebla, Mexico | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote

There is a lot that goes into building an Integrated Ministry Platform
([https://equip.faithlife.com](https://equip.faithlife.com)) and Logos Bible
Software ([https://logos.com](https://logos.com)). We are looking for Software
Developers who can help us build awesome software. Join us as we make
revolutionary technology for administration and discipleship for churches all
over the world. The ideal candidate will be able to work on front-end UI,
develop the supporting back-end services, and has a passion for building
elegant solutions.

Technologies: C#, .NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Team lead: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Senior Full-Stack (USA):
[https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Full-Stack (Mexico): [https://fl.vu/fdmsreng](https://fl.vu/fdmsreng)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

and more … [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

------
jbhatab
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer, Product Manager | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time Distru is a
software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps cannabis
companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments, automating
compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-time inventory
tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $1B in transactions
per year passing through our platform, and we're uniquely positioned to define
trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 20 person engineering-focused team that values making the
product process as streamlined as possible. We are hiring experienced
engineers to help take our product to the next level. We love product-minded
engineers that can own a feature across the frontend and backend, even if
they're stronger at one side of that. Our tech stack is built from the ground
up on Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we raised our seed round with
Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and notable angel
investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

------
dsaavy
MergeYourData.com | Orlando, FL or REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Contract to
hire| [https://www.mergeyourdata.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.mergeyourdata.com/about-us/careers/)

MergeYourData.com specializes in business automation and data analytics for
small to medium sized businesses. We build custom technical solutions that
help companies grow who don't have dedicated analytics or development
personnel.

We believe in letting our employees have autonomy and flexibility in how they
do their work. This means you get clear goals to achieve, but aren't told how
to develop solutions or when to work. We provide development and guidance for
interns and entry level professionals if they're looking for it, but otherwise
it's a "choose your own adventure" type relationship.

We're currently looking for:

\- Outside Sales Representatives

\- Advertising and Marketing Interns (paid)

If you're interested, feel free to visit our careers page linked above to
learn more about the positions and submit a resume via email.

In addition, while we're not hiring for the specific positions at the moment,
feel free to send your resume to be considered for future openings for the
following positions:

\- Python developers

\- Data engineers

\- Tableau/PowerBI developers

------
SigmaHiring
Sigma Computing | www.sigmacomputing.com | Security Engineer | San
Francisco/Remote | Fulltime

At Sigma, we are building a cloud-native data analytics platform that allows
users to tap into their data warehouses hosted in the cloud and easily conduct
analysis and visualize data. All without any programming involved. We are
backed by leading VC firms Sutter Hill Ventures and Altimeter capital and our
team is growing quickly to meet the demands of our quickly expanding customer
base.

As a member of the Security Team you will be changing the way security
analytics is done. Shifting away from expensive legacy solutions to analyzing
security data directly in the data warehouse, building amazing visualizations
as well as dashboards and evangelizing this solution in the community. You
will be encouraged to blog, speak and join security events to talk about the
work you are doing and how other companies can utilize it to better analyze
their security data. Beyond security analytics you will also be pushed to
solve security problems through automation ("let the robots do the work") and
become a leader in this space.

Full job description found here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigmacomputing/jobs/4069502003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigmacomputing/jobs/4069502003)

We have other openings as well on our careers page:
[https://www.sigmacomputing.com/careers/](https://www.sigmacomputing.com/careers/)

Please feel free to apply directly through our job board, or email us for the
security role at: security@sigmacomputing.com

------
SoftwareMaven
Oracle Ksplice | [https://ksplice.oracle.com/](https://ksplice.oracle.com/) |
Full-time | Remote

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
kernel on the fly with zero downtime and zero disruption. We're a distributed
team of engineers forming part of the Linux and Virtualization group at Oracle
with a passion for working on exciting technology, software engineering and
all things Linux. Ksplice powers some of Oracle's biggest systems from massive
databases to clouds. Join us on our quest to minimize downtime and secure
systems. We're looking for a systems engineer to join us, helping Ksplice
patch even more of the system, support new releases and improving our
workflow.

Required skills include:

    
    
        * Deep understanding of developing the Linux/UNIX kernel
        * Skilled with software development best practices including TDD
        * Expert level C/C programming
        * Understanding of security issues and defences in compiled languages
        * Strong experience with Python
        * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills
        * Test automation
    

Send resumes (or questions) to travis.jensen (at) oracle.com.

------
zerozeroday
Coalition | Backend, Frontend, Data Engineers | SF, Austin, Remote | Full-time

We're building a full-on cyber risk management platform encompassing not just
insurance, but threat intelligence and other cyber security tools to help our
customers prevent loss entirely. We're also assembling a team of expert
incident responders, threat and malware researchers, and security analysts to
protect our customers before, during, and after a cyber incident. We're a high
growth startup and we've recently secured a large round of funding
([https://news.crunchbase.com/news/coalition-
secures-90m-serie...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/coalition-
secures-90m-series-c-at-890m-valuation-to-grow-cyber-insurance-platform/)), we
have many projects and tasks that you can take on, depending on your preferred
area of focus.

We have a few priority roles we are actively hiring for:

\- Data Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Engineering Manager for Growth

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Test Automation Engineer

If you enjoy the challenge of building large, scalable infrastructure /
components from the ground up, apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/coalitioninc](https://jobs.lever.co/coalitioninc)

------
haeric
Matterport | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend/3D | Sunnyvale / San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | REMOTE VISA

Matterport makes a 3D camera and web platform that allows users to easily
capture and display 3D models of physical spaces. Check out some example
spaces in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

Some interesting facts about us:

* We host over 3,000,000 highly detailed 3D models of real places captured by our cameras, amounting to over 3PB of data.

* We serve over 90 million 3D views every month, which amounts to over 45 billion requests and 2PB of data.

The WebGL team makes our 3D viewing and editing applications for the web and
VR. Core technologies include Typescript, THREE.js, WebGL and Preact. The team
sits at the very end of our 3D pipeline: 3D data gets uploaded from our
cameras, processed by our vision pipeline in C++, Python, and TensorFlow,
before REST APIs serve the data to the WebGL and VR applications, which is
what the end user sees.

If you have worked with 3D engines before, or if already know "normal" web
development quite well, and want to take the next step into the world of 3D
and WebGL, send me a note at hakon (at) matterport (dot) com.

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Backend Engineer | US, Europe, Canada, Remote OK |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Do you enjoy building security and deployment tools for other engineers? Join
us to hack on open source software anywhere in the U.S, Canada and Europe.
Most of our code is Go, we have very little technical debt, our codebase is
clean and small.

We expect you to be comfortable with the following:

    
    
      * Go.
      * Linux, networking.
      * Scalability or security experience for systems engineering software is welcome.
    

We’re looking for senior engineers to join the Teleport team. Gravitational is
a company started by engineers to build products for engineers. We are a
stable and growing company.

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
      * Excellent health insurance.
      * Work anywhere in the U.S.
    

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gravitational](https://jobs.lever.co/gravitational) We
are also looking for Full-stack Engineers, On-Call System Administrators and
SRE, you can find more details on our jobs page.

------
alliejanoch
Mapistry | Berkeley, CA | Full-stack | Remote (North and South America)

Do you want to make a difference for the companies behind all the products you
take for granted and reduce pollution at the same time? Then Mapistry is the
place for you. The EPA can write regulations on top of regulations, but if it
is too difficult or too expensive to follow these rules, companies will drop
the ball. At Mapistry, you’ll help protect the environment by making it easier
and more affordable for companies to follow the rules.

Mapistry is a post revenue, venture-backed startup. Our customers range from
SMBs to Fortune 100 companies. Some manufacture products like wine, cardboard,
gypsum, garage doors, medicine, precast cement, and pickles. Others provide
services like trucking, busing, recycling or tank washing. They all have one
thing in common: they are overwhelmed by environmental regulations. That’s
where Mapistry comes in to help our customers avoid lawsuits and fines, and
protect the environment too.

Full job description: [https://www.mapistry.com/careers/full-stack-
developer/](https://www.mapistry.com/careers/full-stack-developer/)

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Designers | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Remote

COVID NOTE: For the duration of the health crisis, we've transitioned into a
fully remote, work-at-home environment. We can interview, hire and onboard you
now. We're stable, with money in the bank and we're not going anywhere. While
we have a preference to eventually return to an office, all software
engineering roles can be remote indefinitely.

Who are we?

We're a VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to the
idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.
Currently, we're in the early stages of development of our first online game.

I'm am still growing my launch team! All positions are senior+ levels:

\- Game Engineer, gameplay focus with a background in Unreal Engine 4
preferred

\- Game Engineer, with focus on engine/systems

\- Software Engineer, backend platform, microservices, Java/Kotlin

\- Software Engineer, Cloud infrastructure, container clusters

\- Software Engineer, Data & analytics, growth engineering

\- SRE, infrastructure and operations, DevOps

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
ohanar
ESI Group | Software development engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-time | Onsite
preferred post-Covid

ESI Group is currently seeking a software development engineer to work in our
San Diego office. We are a small team with diverse backgrounds focused on
developing desktop software applications in the field of vibro-acoustics
simulation. Our clients include NASA, Boeing, Airbus, GM, and Ford.

We are looking for a developer with a Bachelors/Masters degree in the Sciences
or Engineering. The successful candidate must have excellent C++ skills. We
also use Python, Qt, MFC and CMake to develop our applications. We use GitLab
as our version-control platform with continuous-integration, unit testing and
package management via Conan, to complete our DevOps toolkit. We create UI
wireframes and write product specifications to refine our development
requirements. Many of our team members are skilled in numerical methods and
high performance computing.

Being a small team, you'll enjoy a high level of autonomy and the ability to
influence new products and features on several levels. You'll learn from our
wealth of pooled knowledge and share your expertise in return. The office
setting is casual, and we all enjoy the freedom of flex-time schedules.

Please contact Tracy at ext-tracy.sidall@esi-group.com with any questions you
may have relating to the position or company. Don't forget to mention HN in
the email.

------
nightvoomer
Twitter | Remote, NYC, Seattle, SF | Senior | Backend |
[https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202008/9bca4...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202008/9bca4093-b2d6-4eb8-a48f-926c613c56fe/9d635133-1f55-4242-85ce-58ed893bc28a.html)

We are rebuilding our billing infrastructure. If you senior have
interest/experience with GCP, DataFlow, ApacheBeam, BigTable/BigQuery, Looker,
and/or Ads we would love to hear from you.

Our Payments team is also looking for folks with deep payments experience
[https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202008/94528...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202008/94528c9c-39d2-4ebd-b42b-ab1bae14c94e/6c8a2d14-4d46-486b-8a37-7417f50ebe4b.html)

If you have any questions or want to chat, I am a engineer on the billing team
and be reached at Mckendon@acm.org or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mckendon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mckendon/)

~~~
jeff303
First link is broken

~~~
nightvoomer
Thanks,

Seems due to the number of applicants, the first link was unpublished for now.
The payments team is still accepting applications however!

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 25 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 4 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined almost 2 years ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

We're looking for someone with 6+ years of experience shipping software,
preferably some of that at company of our stage. Good interface and
architecture design, knowing which corners to cut, and which to spend more
time on are important.

If you're interested in chatting send me an email:
satshabad@culturebiosciences.com

(Note, we've gotten many candidates so it may take some time to get back to
you)

------
mfamos
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | DevOps/SRE/Software Engineers | Full-
Time | [https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services. The Login.gov team operates like a startup within
the government, working in the open as a distributed, agile team. The core
product is open source, hosted in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for
scale. Tens of millions of people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be
the preferred entrypoint for all government digital services. Our users
include people accessing benefits, applying for government jobs, serving in
the military, and collecting funds awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* (opening soon!) Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

~~~
zombieprocess
Is visa okay?

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco | Full-
time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer We build data and analytics solutions that will
help shift the US healthcare system to one based on value and quality. Our
technical challenges are complex and compelling, and the work we do has the
potential to impact millions of lives. We partner with healthcare plans,
providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Senior Software Engineer - Front End (SF)

* Senior Software Engineer - Back End (SF)

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Engineer (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

* Product Specialist (SF, remote friendly)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
znpy
Facile.it | Milan/Cagliari, Italy or REMOTE | Multiple positions | Full-time |
[https://https://jobs.facile.it/](https://https://jobs.facile.it/)

Given that our business is strongly local to Italy, please do not apply if you
are not fluent in Italian or a native speaker of Italian. This is a strong
requirement.

Facile.it helps people save on bills, insurances, mortgages and a lot more by
comparing offers from multiple providers as well as offering free consulting
to help evaluate offers and compare prices.

Our backend is historically based on PHP (Symfony) and MySQL (both pxc and
galera cluster) but we are expanding to Javascript/Typescript, a little
Golang, MongoDB, Redis, RabbitMQ and a lot more!

We moved most of our workloads on containers (Kubernetes) and we do CI/CD with
Gitlab (we have our own fleet of runners in the cloud!)

We are currently looking for:

\- Devops engineers

\- NodeJs/Typescript Backend Engineer (associate-level and up)

\- QA Automation engineers (we love RobotFramework!)

\- Senior front-end engineer (Typescript, RxJS)

\- PHP Backend Developer (we <3 Symfony!)

If you are interested, send an e-mail to emanuele.santoro@facile.it containing
the string "HNWHOISHIRING" in the subject.

~~~
throwaway892404
please can you specify what's the salary range for a strong candidate?

------
adoyle57
Bloomberg LP | New York, NY (On Site) (and other locations) | Full-time |
Senior Software Engineers

Please feel free to reach out and tell me about what you're looking for in
terms of projects, technologies, stack. Email me Ana Doyle, at
adoyle57@bloomberg.net

Here are a few of our current openings:

Senior Software Engineer - Communication Systems NYC -
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/82735](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/82735)

Senior Software Engineer – Trade Order Management System (TOMS) NYC-
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/83048](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/83048)

Senior Software Engineer - Equity - NYC
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/82030](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/82030)

Senior Software Engineer - Portfolio Analytics - LONDON
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/83773?qe=Senior+Sof...](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/83773?qe=Senior+Software+Engineer+-+Portfolio+Analytics)

Senior Software Engineer - Network Modeling NYC-
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/80264](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/80264)

Senior Full-stack Engineer - Jupyter Data Science Platform SAN FRANCISCO-
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/84311](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/84311)

------
Grainite_SM
What we do:

Application complexity is shooting through the roof, and a large part of the
reason is obsolescence of underlying data platforms that were built for
centralized and simpler workloads. We are building the next generation data
fabric for cloud native applications - where data mobility and portability is
a central theme. This vision is matched by the passion of the founding team
(with experience at Google, Facebook, and other internet scale companies), and
we are recruiting our first engineers that will help establish the direction
for the platform and establish the culture for the company.

What you'll do:

As a Founding Engineer, you will design, implement, and deploy highly
distributed, large-scale services. You will translate complex functional and
technical requirements into detailed architecture and design. You will be very
hands on, and work with others on the engineering team to manage day-to-day
development activities, and participate in designs, design reviews, code
reviews, and implementation. Our ideal candidate will be passionate about
delivering high quality solutions to complex engineering problems, while
working within a team.

Required Qualifications:

\--BS or MS in Computer Science or a similar field (PhD a -plus)

\--Track record of successfully shipping systems or infrastructure software

\--Experience with lower level systems programming in C or C++

Bonus Qualifications:

\--Previous experience building distributed databases or storage software

\--Experience with cloud-based technologies

If you're interested in our tech or joining our team, please send your resume
to jnguyen@grainite.com (:

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Data Engineers, Backend Engineers,
Frontend Engineers, Design Systems Engineers, Deep Learning Researchers |
Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New York, NY |
[https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, company-wide bi-weekly work from home days, lunch provided 5
days a week, snacks.

Technologies: Python, Typescript, React, C++, Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres,
Tensorflow, and PyTorch.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
maxvoxel8
Voxel8 | Full-Stack Developer | Somerville, MA | Full-Time, ONSITE

Voxel8 is a VC funded company that was founded in the summer of 2014 by an
interdisciplinary team of scientists and engineers from Harvard University.

We are developing digital manufacturing systems which revolutionize how
footwear and other products are designed, manufactured, and sold to consumers.

We are looking for a full-stack developer who can take over improving and
managing our cloud-based manufacturing and analytics infrastructure. We will
be looking to you to design and implement features to streamline the process
of getting digital designs manufactured using our system, as well as improving
the analytics to help our teams get insight into how we can improve our
technology based on data gathered during the manufacturing process. You will
also be handling day-to-day management and deployment of our cloud servers,
CI/CD pipeline, and potential on-site enterprise deployments.

Right now, we use Flask, Postgres, Docker, and AWS.

Bonus points for having experience with 3D printing or other digital
manufacturing, CAD/3D modeling experience, and .NET development.

To apply, contact jobs@voxel8.com.

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality. You will be helping our AI
team take nascent research concepts and turn them into state of the art
natural language generation. You will be constantly ingesting research papers,
building prototypes, and later turning those prototypes into production code.

Our work almost exclusively involves very heavy deep learning (Transformers)
and we primarily use PyTorch.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (Senior-level, full stack) | ONSITE (REMOTE
FOR NOW) | Boston, MA, USA |
[https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

Types of developers we look for: Public web-app, embedded web app, devops,
computational geometry

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | Remote | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer. This role
will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask) and
JavaScript-based stack. Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company where
everyone’s contribution and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal
candidates have the skills and initiative to think deeply about everything
from code quality to internal processes to the broader market in which we
operate.

Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
recent grads, or visa candidates, please.

------
SirensOfTitan
Kintaba.com | New York, NY or Remote | Fullstack Engineer | Full-time |
[https://kintaba.com/careers](https://kintaba.com/careers)

We're building intuitive software for dealing with high severity incidents
(SEVs). We have folks near Montreal and in New York City, but are open to
hiring anywhere (relocation not required).

At Kintaba, we believe that failure isn't a dirty word, but a critical
component of growth. We're building tools to empower organizations to not only
fix failure quickly, but to learn from failure.

We realize that great engineers come from all sorts of different backgrounds.
We're not looking for someone with X years experience, or someone who is an
expert in certain technologies. Instead, we're looking for someone who
embraces Kintaba's growth mindset. You may fit for this role if you:

    
    
      * Are able to dive into the unknown New codebase? New tools? No problem! You feel comfortable taking on a task where all of the details haven't been figured out yet.
      * Have a tools building mindset You're constantly looking to make work more fun, the code more stable, and make the manual automated.
      * Are a strong generalist You feel comfortable wearing multiple hats: backend today, frontend tomorrow, helping a customer the next day.
      * Are a pragmatic decision maker You're able to settle on good when perfect isn't an option. You can work with codebases filled with decisions you didn't make or don't necessarily agree with. You can settle on gradual evolution over large scale refactors.
      * Don't play the blame game When things you wrong, you're not looking for who's responsible, but what you can do to fix the issue, and how you can prevent it in the future.
      * Have good debugging skills

------
ninjaranter
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | Various Engineering, Product roles | Full-
time, Onsite | [https://grnh.se/2ywlpf](https://grnh.se/2ywlpf)

Course Hero is an online learning platform where students can access over 40
million course-specific study resources contributed by a community of
educators and other students. We envision a world where every student
graduates, confident and prepared.

Course Hero has been recognized as the 278th Fastest Growing Company in North
America on Deloitte's 2019 Technology Fast 500, and also 2019’s One of the
Best Places to Work in the Bay Area. We are in a hyper-growth mode and are
actively hiring across the board!

We are hiring for the following roles:

\- Senior/Staff/Lead Software Engineers - Front End, Platform, & Full Stack
(5+ YOE)

\- Senior/Staff Machine Learning Engineers (5+ YOE)

\- Senior Analytics Manager (5+ total YOE with 2+ YOE in
management/leadership)

\- Principal SEO Strategist (8+ YOE)

\- Staff Product Designer (7+ YOE)

\- Lead Product Manager (5+ YOE)

Our tech stack: React, Typescript, Sass, Go, Python

Come join us on our journey to help invent the future of student learning!

~~~
pipipzz
Do you sponsor visa?

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Infrastructure Lead & Frontend Engineer | Los Angeles, CA |
Full Time | Onsite post-covid |
[https://buildcover.com](https://buildcover.com)

Come join the team at Cover, where we're reinventing how homes are designed
and built. From architectural design through engineering, manufacturing, and
installation, we've developed innovative solutions that address fundamental
problems in the construction industry. We're a team that's radical in its make
up with individuals from software engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied
physics and mathematics, architecture, industrial design, and other
backgrounds.

We just raised a Series A led by Founders Fund and Lennar Corporation
[https://www.builtinla.com/2020/07/28/cover-
raises-10m-series...](https://www.builtinla.com/2020/07/28/cover-
raises-10m-series-a)

We're currently looking for frontend engineers and an Infrastructure Lead.

Learn more and apply at
[https://buildcover.com/careers](https://buildcover.com/careers) or email a
resume to join@buildcover.com

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | WFH REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or
Full Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a profitable small company focused on better, easier, online privacy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager foundation with privacy
aliasing / tokenization built-in from the ground up to help people mask /
control their PII credentials like email addresses, phone numbers, and credit
cards. DeleteMe (joindeleteme.com) is a service for removing private
information from many data broker sites that list and sell consumers personal
profile data.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom. 1\. no recruiters (please,
really, please) 2\. helpful if you can include both a full CV and desired comp
range

thanks!

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Senior/Staff Backend, DevOps | REMOTE, ONSITE | USA, Canada
(HQ: San Francisco, CA) | [https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)
Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
e8gy3
Glimpse Protocol | Software Engineer (frontend and backend) | Remote (UK-
based) | London, UK | Full-time |
[https://glimpseprotocol.io](https://glimpseprotocol.io)

Tech Stack: Kotlin, Arrow, SMILE/Tensorflow, Typescript, React, Redux, Styled
Components, Ethereum, K8s

Glimpse Protocol is bringing technological innovation to consumer privacy. We
create platforms that respect privacy and empower consumers in the ownership
of their data.

Our current focus is privacy preserving digital ads - a needed fix for an
industry built on questionable consumer data practices. To deliver this, we
are building a cross functional team spanning software engineering, data
science, data engineering, dev ops, blockchain, and programmatic advertising
all wrapped within a performant distributed system.

Glimpse is backed by ConsenSys, Founders Factory, Guardian Media Group
Ventures, Innovate UK, Nesta, and the Department for Digital, Culture, Media
and Sport.

// Edit to add links for applying

Frontend: [https://smrtr.io/4nCD7](https://smrtr.io/4nCD7)

Backend: [https://smrtr.io/4nCBY](https://smrtr.io/4nCBY)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects.

Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look for zealous
Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object Oriented and
Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, Kotlin, Rust, JS,
AWS/GCP/Azure, Python, Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming, Technical
Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
lillian_vargas
Software Engineer (Remote-EST) | SharpSpring | Remote | Full-Time

SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers for our remote team. We're
looking for Software Engineers with significant real-world experience working
in at least a few areas of our technology stack and a high level of enthusiasm
for learning other technology we use. Candidates should be able to demonstrate
examples of at least one public-facing or commercial application they have
made significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app powered by a
modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We compensate
based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical skill sets,
so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience.

Questions? ---> careers@sharpspring.com

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e1f48eb8127)

------
brandonbloom
Deref.io | Sr. Frontend Engineer | Remote

Deref is a next generation cloud management platform for DevOps. Every cloud-
native business depends on dozens of cloud and saas services. Understanding
how the pieces fit together can be challenging. Deref works like an IDE for
the cloud. Deref helps engineers find what they're looking for with global
search; keep track of changes and ownership with an audit log for resources;
and rein in complexity and cost with advanced analysis and refactoring tools.

We're (pre-)seed funded and just now assembling the founding team. Currently,
the team consists of a technical CEO and three full-stack engineers with a
range of startup experience; fully distributed. Seeking a frontend-leaning,
design-minded engineer to own and drive the user experience. Have you ever
wished you could fix the AWS console UI? This might be the job for you.

Compensation: Reasonable salary and generous equity.

UI Tech: React / Next.js / TypeScript

Sound like this might be you?

Contact: jobs@deref.io

Or visit: angel.co/l/2t9J1e

------
clee_tech01
Ambassador Labs (formerly Datawire) | Software Engineers (mid-level to senior
to principal) | REMOTE with preference in Montreal, Boston, Portland | FULL-
TIME

Ambassador Labs is solving interesting problems for cloud native developers in
the Kubernetes space. We are looking to hire engineers that care as much about
empowering developers as we do and have embraced the cloud native phenomenon
that is taking over the world.

You will be working on products aimed at drastically improving the way cloud
native developers work. Your impact will be felt by thousands of users at
companies like Epic Games, Microsoft, PTC, Ticketmaster, Cisco and Unity
Technologies. This is a rare opportunity to join a growing team of smart and
empathetic software engineers. The role is focused primarily on product
development of new products and services - this means you will be doing full
stack work in Golang, Python, and Web-components (Javascript+CSS). Our
products comprise multiple services and those services are written in various
languages (the best language for that particular task).

If you are motivated by figuring out ways for developers (your people!) to own
their work through the power of microservices and Kubernetes, you’ve come to
the right place.

For more information about the company: [https://www.getambassador.io/about-
us/careers/?utm_source=ht...](https://www.getambassador.io/about-
us/careers/?utm_source=https://www.datawire.io/careers/)

We also spent a lot of time giving the high level and day-to-day picture of
what we’re doing here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/bf563f3a-fed8-4993-84f0-7c77c...](https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/bf563f3a-fed8-4993-84f0-7c77c4063547)

If you’re interested, please contact us directly: Carly.Sigler@datawire.io.

------
thom
StatsBomb | Software & Devops Engineers | UK/US/Spain/Cairo | Remote for now,
or forever if you like

We're a football analytics startup (both the soccer and American varieties!)
We sell data products as well as analysis tools to sports organisations, with
a tech stack that includes computer vision, machine learning, stream
processing, and web-based dataviz. We're hiring devops engineers, and front-
end, back-end or full-stack software engineers to build out product teams
across our fast growing business. We count many of the biggest names in
football as customers, and your work will have a direct impact on our ability
to deliver insights to those customers, driving success on the field.

More details at
[https://statsbomb.com/careers/](https://statsbomb.com/careers/), apply via
careers@statsbomb.com, or for an informal chat, reach out to me at
thom@statsbomb.com.

------
roblox
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | REMOTE through June 2021 -> ONSITE July
2021

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds. We are
recruiting across multiple teams and positions. We are actively hiring and all
interviews are currently done via phone & Zoom.

Our top priority roles are:

\- Technical Artist: 5+ years experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python
and/or JavaScript

\- Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years experience; Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

\- C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years experience; Proficient in C++; Experience
with Lua preferred

\- C++ / UI Engineer: 3-5+ years experience; Proficient in C++; Experience
with building very complex end user applications

\- C++ 3D Modeling Engineer: 3-5+ years experience; Proficient in C++ (and/or
Python); focus on 3D APIs

\- Software Engineer, Distributed Caching/Infrastructure: 3+ years experience
building software to manage infrastructure

\- Data Engineer: 3+ years experience; Expert with Java and Go; Custom ETL
design, implementation and maintenance

\- Tech Lead/ Engineering Manager: 3-5+ years leading projects and/or teams;
Proficient in C++ (and/or Python); focus on growing and mentoring teams

\- UI Engineer: 2-4+ years experience; Strong Python; Build tools to
accelerate the development process for millions of engineers

Please reach out to "efife at roblox.com" and mention this Hacker News post.

Or, to find more information, see our full list of open positions, and apply,
please visit:

[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/)

------
leehampton
Timescale | Remote

We're looking for experienced cloud engineers to help us build and maintain
our managed TimescaleDB cloud services. You will have the opportunity to work
with a close-knit team, developing Golang services and features to power our
platform as well as working with our underlying Kubernetes infrastructure to
ensure stability, security, and performance.

Timescale is a remote-first organization; this is a full-time position and can
be located anywhere across a wide range of time zones and locations (UTC-8 to
UTC+3)

See the role below:

[https://www.timescale.com/careers/4128985002-cloud-
engineer](https://www.timescale.com/careers/4128985002-cloud-engineer)

See additional roles, including Support Engineer, Developer Advocate,
Prometheus Open Source Contributor, and Product Marketing Manager below:

[https://www.timescale.com/careers](https://www.timescale.com/careers)

------
ultra_traci
Ultra Mobile/Mint Mobile|Various Roles| Costa Mesa, CA| Full-Time| Onsite but
remote/WFH for time being due to COVID

Ultra Mobile and Mint Mobile. Our two brands are basically the Batman and
Superman of the wireless industry, saving our customers from our overpriced
competitors with incredible prices and premium wireless service. We are
inventors and innovators who believe in owning the outcome of everything we
do, being action-based, and embracing the journey we’re on as a team.

Check out our careers page to learn more about us and see all open roles:
[https://grnh.se/befa23953us](https://grnh.se/befa23953us)

We are currently hiring for:

Scrum Master: [https://grnh.se/2c7bb0603us](https://grnh.se/2c7bb0603us)

UX Developer/Front End Developer:
[https://grnh.se/8c8726bc3us](https://grnh.se/8c8726bc3us)

UX/UI App Designer: [https://grnh.se/bc3f87373us](https://grnh.se/bc3f87373us)

Sr. QA Analyst: [https://grnh.se/e83bc9323us](https://grnh.se/e83bc9323us)

Software Engineer I:
[https://grnh.se/b79b16f53us](https://grnh.se/b79b16f53us)

DevOps Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/79e2be723us](https://grnh.se/79e2be723us)

If these positions don't appear to be a fit for you, refer a friend or
colleague and get $1,000. Just send us an email to referralbonus@ultra.me with
1) your name and 2) their resume or link to their LinkedIn page. If we hire
them and they stay for 90 days, you get $1,000. For more details of
restrictions and rules, please email referralbonus@ultra.me.

------
dennisy
VARIOUS | AirGrid | REMOTE | [https://airgrid.io](https://airgrid.io) | London

We are trying to make the ad funded web a more private place through federated
on device machine learning. A young startup, having secured our first few
clients in the past week. Join us if you want to find a role where you can
drive tech, product and culture decisions.

We are looking for: \- Machine Learning Engineer / Data Scientist \- Python /
Node Engineer \- Generalist (commercial, product) adtech experience a must for
this role.

Candidates need to have at least 2+ years experience.

I am also open to meet a co-founder, so candidates who are interested in
taking equity, please let me know in your intro email!

Send emails to careers@airgrid.io

Refs: \- [https://airgrid.io](https://airgrid.io) \-
[https://edgekit.org/](https://edgekit.org/)

------
noelianunez
HeyJobs | Multiple positions | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

At HeyJobs we use data and a ML marketing solution to build the world’s
leading Predictable Hiring Company, which so far enabled a large number of
hires for already 1000+ companies in DACH. Our Mission is to help 1 Million
skilled workers (e.g. nurses, mechanics, drivers) to find a matching job in
2020. Next to working in a friendly and inclusive environment, we also like to
work on something meaningful to society.

We're currently looking for the profiles below, to join our team of +120 based
in Berlin:

Backend Engineer (Python, Rails) - Marketing Engineering

Frontend Engineer (ReactJS) - Recruiter Portal

Frontend/Fullstack Engineer (ReactJS) - Talent Platform

Senior Frontend Engineer (ReactJS) - Talent Platform

Junior QA Engineer

Technologies include JavaScript, React/Redux, Ruby, Python, Node.js, AWS,
Docker, CircleCi, Jenkins, CI/CD. For more details, please check our career
site: [https://hire.heyjobs.co/en-
us/careers#positions](https://hire.heyjobs.co/en-us/careers#positions)

If you want to learn more, reach out to us at recruiting@heyjobs.de!

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | Lead Engineer | Palo Alto / SF | Remote (for
forseeable future in the very least, likely more), Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com)

We’re a Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it.

We're looking for an experienced, excited (and exciting!) backend (or
backend/frontend) engineer to help us build an amazing team while creating
awesome software for an immensely underserved market on the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, and anything
else we can find that allows us to build and iterate quickly and safely.

I'm Jared, VP of Engineering, email me to apply:
jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
animallover
Adopt-a-Pet | US REMOTE | Full Time

Adopt-a-Pet’s vision for the future is one where every pet that enters a
shelter leaves through the front door and into a loving home. This
proclamation drives everything we do, and the people who work here have the
satisfaction of knowing that they are using all of their talents to save the
lives of animals and give their new owners the gift of unconditional love.
Every month at Adopt-a-Pet, we connect over 250,000 homeless pets with 5
million potential new families!

The team at Adopt-a-Pet is a group of intellectually curious individuals
united by a set of shared goals and values: make a positive impact in the
world, operate with integrity, value our partners and support one another,
collaborate, continuously learn, and have fun!

We're working on a newly rebranded website and rewriting front and backend, so
it will be a very exciting time to join!

Open positions:

Senior Front End Developer:
[https://apply.workable.com/adoptapet/j/EC0F1E7416/](https://apply.workable.com/adoptapet/j/EC0F1E7416/)

Back End Developer (PHP / Laravel / PostgreSQL):
[https://apply.workable.com/adoptapet/j/43148697E6/](https://apply.workable.com/adoptapet/j/43148697E6/)

------
gzimerman-rxr
RXR Realty | New York City, NY | Full Time | Onsite | Software Engineering The
Digital Lab at RXR is hiring! We are building a platform and a suite of
services to empower Residents, Employees, and Tenants across our residential
and commercial properties. We want to optimize how people live, work, stay,
and play at our properties, and RXR is perfectly positioned in the "new
normal" to deploy the Lab's productivity, efficiency, and safety technologies
across our full portfolio.

RXR is one of the largest landlords in the Tri-State Area, involved in Grand
Central Tower, Pier 57, 5 Times Square, 75 Rockefeller Plaza, The Helmsley
Building, a new JetBlue terminal at JFK, and many other impactful, massive
scale projects. We are strongly supported by the RXR executive team, including
our CEO Scott Rechler, who personally oversees the Digital Lab.

We are seeking exceptional engineers to join our growing team. If you are
passionate about technology, large scale consumer facing products, and real
estate, let's chat to see if we have a role for you. Together we can shape the
future of real estate technology!

Engineering roles include: Full-stack, Backend, Frontend, Data Science,
DevOps, QA

Core technologies: Javascript, Azure, AWS (Amplify, Lambda, DynamoDB, GraphQL,
Cognito, Pinpoint), React, React Native; Mobile experience preferred

To apply or find out more, please contact Tara Tretsven at
ttretsven@rxrrealty.com.

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose / New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, REMOTE

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, cryptography, and
deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Wherever you are in the world, send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let
you know if there's a potential fit.

------
matlin
Aspen Cloud | Software Engineer | Full Time | Remote (US only) |
[https://www.aspen.cloud](https://www.aspen.cloud)

At Aspen, we’re a new web browser to change how we work on the web. We’re
currently hiring for the first members of our product team including a UX
focused designer, frontend expert, and a backend/database master. Our culture
is all about not taking ourselves too seriously but taking what we do very
seriously.

If you’re naturally curious, don’t shy away from complexity, and pride
yourself in building great products then this role is for you! I You’ll have a
ton of autonomy and will directly impact the direction of Aspen. Generous
equity is allocated for the founding team and pay is competitive.

If you’re interested send a note and resume to careers@aspen.cloud

Keywords: React, Typescript, Web, Elixir, Product, CouchDB

Matt, Founder & CEO

------
mike_wz
Mindbody | Senior Software Engineer | Fulltime | NYC Onsite / US Remote

We’re the leading software platform for health & wellness businesses. Over
60,000 local entrepreneurs worldwide rely on Mindbody to run their businesses,
and millions of consumers use Mindbody every day!

Our team Bowtie, a recent startup acquisition, works on an AI receptionist and
messaging product that uses AI to chat with customers and help businesses
connect with their clients. Our mission is to bring freedom and peace of mind
to business owners so they can focus on doing what they love, instead of
stressing out over missed customers:
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/business/mindbody-
software/bo...](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/business/mindbody-
software/bowtie)

We’re looking for a full stack engineer strong in Python to design and
implement customer-facing features, lead projects, mentor junior engineers,
and collaborate with teammates to execute the technical vision. We’re a fast-
paced, focused, humble group with a sense of humor, and we look forward to
meeting you!

Core tech: Python/Django, React/React Native, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, AWS

Check out the full job description and apply here:
[https://hrbrg.co/2nrgf0](https://hrbrg.co/2nrgf0)

I’m one of the co-founders of Bowtie and currently lead the engineering team
for the product - please feel free to reach out with any questions at
mike.wang@mindbodyonline.com.

------
eyphka
Prelim (YC S17) | Account Executives, Software Engineers, Product Designers |
REMOTE (USA) | prelim.com

Prelim is a digital originations platform for banks. (We're a Y Combinator
backed company! YC S17)

Banks spend billions of dollars on one-size fits all solutions to originate
their products. When banks want to do something as simple as change copy, or
add a new set of questions, banks are forced to either pay per hour, seek out
a new vendor, or build it themselves. Our platform empowers banks to give
their customers better experiences, instead of having to post a pdf on their
website.

We're currently looking for full time account executives, frontend engineers,
backend engineers, full stack engineers, and product designers.

More info here: [https://prelim.com/company](https://prelim.com/company)

~~~
wmeredith
This is a cool product. I just applied.

By the way, the sign up button in your footer is getting cut off:
[https://imgur.com/a/AqE4eYY](https://imgur.com/a/AqE4eYY)

There's a 10px margin getting added to .jss85 that's making it collapse:
[https://imgur.com/a/k1YxWCY](https://imgur.com/a/k1YxWCY)

------
berniedurfee
Lambda School | US REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://lambdaschool.com/](https://lambdaschool.com/)

Lambda School is a fully-online alternative to booth traditional college and
fast track bootcamps. Our goal is to make entry into the software industry
accessible for everyone.

We have many open roles, but the roles in my group are for the Labs
organization. In Labs, we give students the opportunity to work on cross-
functional teams in an environment that closely emulates a high-performing
software product development organization.

The first role is in our part-time track, we're looking for a Data Lead to
work with our Data Science students during Labs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/lambdaschool/c8c2492b-0562-434f-80f8-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/lambdaschool/c8c2492b-0562-434f-80f8-1dea91639189)

The second role is in our full-time track, we're looking for a Client Product
Manager to source and manage our relationships with internal and external
stakeholders:
[https://jobs.lever.co/lambdaschool/61e1a6fa-942a-4d31-89f1-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/lambdaschool/61e1a6fa-942a-4d31-89f1-8ba1f4bc3c03)

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Android Engineer |
[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a talented, multidisciplinary team that is redesigning how runners
train and race, bringing together the human desire to move, and the science to
do it smarter. Our informative and guiding technologies are integrated into
wearables that people are excited and proud to wear.

We are looking for a talented Android Engineer. You will be part of a team
that builds the core of the Stryd products, services and APIs in robust
fashion.

We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences, abilities, and
perspectives. Our work environment is open, supportive, and fast-paced. There
is tremendous room for growth.

You may be good fit if you have

    
    
      * Experience developing high performance Java and Kotlin code and view layouts and the ability to diagnose performance bottlenecks.
      * A familiarity with the Android tool ecosystem for development, testing, debugging, and performance benchmarking.
      * An excellent understanding of best practices for concurrency and threading.
      * Strong opinions about the product and an appreciation for what makes a great user experience.
    

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Excellent health insurance.
    

Being able to relocate to Boulder for the position is preferred. If
interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com.

------
carlreid
BESTSELLER | Full Stack Engineer | Aarhus, Denmark (Onsite) | Full Time |
[https://www.bestseller.com](https://www.bestseller.com)

We are looking for 2 technical talents who can assist the Digital Media &
Marketing team with a wide range of technical competences. As such you will be
vital part of the development process within the team and thus contribute with
strong C#/.NET and React competences to cover the full development stack. You
will also be part of the core decision making process regarding system design,
services to use and how to continuously improve our applications and systems
landscape.

You will become part of a self-organizing and high-performing agile team of
highly skilled cross-functional colleagues, all Aarhus based. The product
vision of the team is to help BESTSELLER create great digital experiences with
Media sharing and Marketing operations. With a focus on digital assets
(pictures, videos, and more), product enrichment (product description &
relevant metadata) and marketing automatization.

Tech Stack: C# (Full Framework, Core and .NET 5), Typescript, React, Next.js,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Kubernetes (and more)

To apply, or for more information, please email me on the alias bestseller-
job@carlreid.dk.

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Theorem.co | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers, Product
Managers

Theorem is Hiring! We are a Remote first technology consulting company with a
focus on how we do the work as a means to achieve great results.

Backend - C# .NETCore: [https://bit.ly/30vVa3S](https://bit.ly/30vVa3S)
Backend - Java: [https://bit.ly/3iwqqGF](https://bit.ly/3iwqqGF) Full Stack /
Polyglot Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Dd20mn](https://bit.ly/2Dd20mn) Frontend -
React: [https://bit.ly/3keVqMQ](https://bit.ly/3keVqMQ)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our team and all open
opportunities in UX and Product, Engagement and Engineering Management.

Thank you so much for taking the time to learn about Theorem. Have an awesome
day! Please email me directly with any questions Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

------
pave-financial
Pave | Backend Engineer & Data Scientist | Full Time | Bay Area, CA or Remote

Pave is an early stage, venture funded startup building an API that makes it
easier for fintechs & insurtechs to integrate data sources and attributes in
their proprietary ML models (risk, personalization, lead scoring,
segmentation).

We are powering financial insights for a new generation of fintechs.

We are currently a team of 2, bringing our early founding team.

    
    
      - Backend engineer
      - Data scientist
      - ML Engineer
    

Experience in any of the following areas:

    
    
      - Building scalable backend services
      - Feature engineering for ML models
      - Experience with bank transaction data
    

For more information: [https://bit.ly/3gIqYrr](https://bit.ly/3gIqYrr) or
email hi@getpave.us

------
parbhat
Remote Inning | Python/Django Backend Developer | Full Stack Developer (Django
+ React) | Remote (India) | Full-time or Part-time |
[https://www.remoteinning.com](https://www.remoteinning.com)

Remote Inning is looking for Django Web Developer. We are looking for
developers with qualities like consistency, reliability, working independently
and communication skills especially written skills apart from tech skills.

As we are a remote-first company, you can work from a place of your choice.
The position is open to candidates based in India only. Full-time salary is
10-15 LPA and hourly rate is INR 1500-1800 based on qualifications. The
immediate requirement is for 1 developer but we will be hiring more developers
soon.

\- At least 3 years of experience working on custom web apps in Python/Django.

\- You are not afraid to look into code of Django packages like Django Rest
Framework when in doubt. And also look into the Django codebase when something
is not clear from the Django documentation (rare as docs are great).

\- Create and edit Django templates so a basic understanding of HTML, CSS and
JavaScript is required. You know how to create template tags, filters and
integrate SASS etc. The position requires nearly 80% backend and 20% frontend
skills.

\- Good understanding of Django class-based views.

\- Good communication skills. As we are a remote-first development agency,
good communication skills are a must. It does not mean writing in 100%
accurate grammar. But understanding the feature requirements, ask questions
early on and make sure the team gets the message properly. You know how to
describe the issue, discuss and come up with the implementation.

\- Wagtail experience is a plus but not required.

Email us at hello@remoteinning.com with Resume. Mention your development
experience, motivation for applying to us and links to relevant projects.

------
grieneis
6 River Systems | Full-time | REMOTE

6 River Systems (6RS) is a Shopify (SHOP) company leading the way to faster
fulfillment. We’re revolutionizing warehouse automation with collaborative
mobile robots driven by artificial intelligence and advanced cloud-based
software.

We are hiring across the software engineering department, including robotics
movement ([https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4779710002](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4779710002)) and perception ([https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4825115002](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4825115002)) engineers, full stack
([https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4779718002](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4779718002)), front end ([https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4779807002](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4779807002)), and simulation ([https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4732447002](https://6river.com/jobs-
application/?gh_jid=4732447002)).

6 River, and Shopify as a whole, are now Digital by Default
([https://www.shopify.com/careers/work-
anywhere](https://www.shopify.com/careers/work-anywhere)) and we encourage
those looking to work remotely to apply.

------
falonfatemi
Fireside | Remote | Full-time

we're hiring a senior react native developer to help us accelerate building a
first-of-its-kind interactive broadcasting platform to promote driving social
impact through meaningful conversations at scale. We’ve raised a multi-million
dollar seed round from top tier consumer investors and the co-founding team is
made up of experienced serial entrepreneurs including Mark Cuban. You'd be
joining a small team on the ground floor and will have a huge impact on the
platform and community we’re building.

Excellent candidates will have experience building green field applications,
integrating with APIs, working with designers and product managers to deliver
delightful products through mobile app stores. Perfect candidates would also
have experience with streaming media to mobile devices.

Required: React Native Javascript / HTML / CSS GraphQL Firebase

Ownership and Accountability \- Our team is small, so you will get a lot of
responsibility immediately. That also means we’ll be depending on you to
deliver. Superb English written and verbal communication skills \- This is a
remote role, so the ability to create and communicate complex and detailed
technical specifications is required Product orientation \- No specification
is perfect, so we expect everyone on our team to put themselves in the user’s
position and ask questions to make the right decisions on their behalf

falon@firesidechat.com

------
fobox
Tartl.net | Fullstack Dev (React+Laravel), Laravel Dev | Remote (India only)

Details : [https://www.notion.so/delterra/Tartl-Open-
Positions-1df760bf...](https://www.notion.so/delterra/Tartl-Open-
Positions-1df760bf6dc445ac94744c429577f13a)

Email : hello (at) tartl.net

At Tartl, we’re building a platform that gives creators and creative
organizations, a place to create genuine engagement with their followers. To
do that, we create simple and beautiful product experiences that prioritize
the user experience. We built the best engagement module on the web using the
cutting-edge technologies available at the time, and we’re now creating
something exciting for the future. We’re looking for mindful, empathetic, and
self-aware engineers and creative individuals to join our team to help us move
thinking forward. With a strong focus on growth and personal development,
Tartl is the ideal place to develop your skills in an environment that is
built on mutual trust and respect.

------
jashmenn
newline | Course author | Remote | Part Time | [https://www.newline.co/write-
with-us](https://www.newline.co/write-with-us) 7 out of our last 10 authors
made $50k+ (each). We’re the authors of Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack
Vue and we’re looking to work with authors like you to write a few new courses
this year. Our books & courses sell very well because: - We go way beyond API
docs and teach everything you need to know to build real apps. - We guarantee
they're up-to-date. - We invest in marketing the books (and have an active
email list of over 100k) - We love the topics we write about and aim to create
something remarkable every time. If you decided to self-publish, you may find
the marketing is more than writing the course. We have an audience, and we
know what they want to learn - so when your course is done, we already have
people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your manuscript in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in
royalties. With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is
dev-friendly, and our royalties on profit are split 50/50\. (For scale, the
author of Fullstack Vue earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even
more.)

We’re looking to write the definitive guides on programming topics. Things
like "The newline Guide to Authentication with React and Node in 2020" \- But
variations on that can be any major stack or task: Not only JavaScript, but
also Rust, Go, Java, AWS, DevOps, Angular, React, ASP.NET Core, Serverless,
Python, Elixir, Data Science etc.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.newline.co/write-with-us](https://www.newline.co/write-with-us)

(I've talked more about our economics of teaching online here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

~~~
lmiller1990
Hi - I have submitted an application on your website. - Lachlan

------
m1
Arabesque | Senior Engineers, DevOps | London, UK | ONSITE (REMOTE for now due
to COVID-19) | [https://www.arabesque.com/](https://www.arabesque.com/)

Arabesque S-Ray is a global financial services company that focuses on
advisory and data solutions by combining big data and ESG metrics to assess
the performance and sustainability of publicly listed companies worldwide.

Headquartered in Frankfurt and with offices in London, Boston and Singapore,
Arabesque S-Ray empowers investors, corporates and other stakeholders across
the world to make more sustainable decisions. The firm’s evolution is a story
of partnership between leaders in finance, mathematics, data science and
sustainability working together to accelerate the transition to a more
sustainable future.

We offer: Competitive Salary, Flat Hierarchy, Intellectually stimulating work

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/A111931947/](https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/A111931947/)

Senior Web Developer:
[https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/BC2A0EE831/](https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/BC2A0EE831/)

GCP DevOps Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/4218D2AACA/](https://apply.workable.com/arabesquegroup/j/4218D2AACA/)

Any questions, feel free to reach out: miles.croxford@arabesque.com

------
origin
Origin | Fullstack, Embedded, Robotics | San Francisco (SF) | ONSITE |
[https://origin.io](https://origin.io)

Origin is a startup building 3D printers for mass manufacturing. Our DLP
polymer printers are used in production today.

During the COVID-19 pandemic, we rapidly developed and 3D-printed nasal test
swabs which were approved by the FDA. Hundreds of thousands of units were
delivered to hospitals and test centers:
[https://www.origin.io/npswab/](https://www.origin.io/npswab/)

Join our software team as we continue to improve our 3D printers. We're
looking for generalists who have experience with any one of the topics below:

\- hardware devices

\- robotics

\- embedded linux

\- networking

\- Node.js/C++

Also looking for senior Node.js developers to work full-stack.

~~~
DeepYogurt
Your careers page only shows a marketing position.

------
pa7
Splunk | Data Visualization / Frontend Engineering / Engineering Manager Roles
| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE / REMOTE | Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for data visualization / frontend
engineers and engineering managers to help build tools & user interfaces to
analyze and extract insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend
technologies.

Read more: [http://bit.ly/dataviz-splunk-0920](http://bit.ly/dataviz-
splunk-0920)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
hashemiabdullah
Yoppworks| Sr Scala Developer|Full-time| Remote (in Canada)

Here at Yoppworks, we're team of elite technical evangelists who are
passionate and dedicated to deliver responsive, resilient and Message Driven
Applications. We deliver innovative solutions that meet the specific goals of
each customer based on our combination of extensive expertise in Functional
Programming and our ability to stay on top of the latest leading-edge open
source technologies.

We are currently looking for: Senior Scala Developers, Senior Java Developers,
Product Owner, Kafka Streams Developer

Feel free to check us out at
[https://yoppworks.com/careers/](https://yoppworks.com/careers/) or email
directly abdullah.hashemi@yoppworks.com

------
patrickt010
Iteratively | Engineers & Designer | Full Time | Remote

Iteratively helps teams who rely on data to capture clean, consistent
analytics they can trust.

You will be working in an early-stage but fast-growing VC backed startup with
experienced founders.

Tech stack: TypeScript, React, Node.js, GraphQL, Postgres, Redis, AWS.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://iterative.ly/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://iterative.ly/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

Senior Backend Engineer: [https://iterative.ly/careers/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://iterative.ly/careers/senior-backend-engineer/)

Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://iterative.ly/careers/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://iterative.ly/careers/senior-frontend-engineer/)

Product Design Lead: [https://iterative.ly/careers/product-design-
lead/](https://iterative.ly/careers/product-design-lead/)

I’m one of the co-founders of Iteratively, feel free to reach out to me at
patrick@iterative.ly with any questions.

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, Vancouver, Montreal, Toronto | Onsite, Remote | Full-
time | [https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. We recently raised our Series E at a $1.3B+
valuation. We are growing rapidly and looking for talented engineers to join
us on this journey.

We are hiring Senior and Staff engineers, view all positions at
[https://grnh.se/cee91ba62us](https://grnh.se/cee91ba62us)

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

Here are our open roles:

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

-Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

-Security Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/96f391f5-9840-409b-ac5e-e1f3007...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/96f391f5-9840-409b-ac5e-e1f30075cf63)

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, DevOps.

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
dbraga
Solv Health | San Francisco, Denver, Remote (US) | Sr. Software Engineer
(Javascript / React), Sr. Integration Engineer (Python/Backend / Transactional
API experience)

At Solv, we're bringing convenience, control, and delight to the complex world
of healthcare. We pride ourselves on eliminating the confusion and frustration
of "where", "when", and "how much" for millions of people seeking care. For
our customers in convenient care clinics and doctors' offices, we transform
the patient and provider experience end-to-end. We're hiring for experienced
full-stack engineers who are looking to put their talents to work towards
building something that matters - directly impacting the way people interact
with their healthcare provider. Curious, passionate, and creative problem-
solvers seeking to learn and contribute in a high-growth environment are right
up our alley.

Sr. Integration Engineer (Python/Backend / Transactional API experience) =>
[https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/a503305b-7bf3-4f53-a28c-1bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/a503305b-7bf3-4f53-a28c-1bf3dd1cdc18)

Sr. Software Engineer (Javascript / React) =>
[https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/4fbe129a-7158-42c7-8502-d99...](https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/4fbe129a-7158-42c7-8502-d9911f52848f)

Careers page =>
[https://www.solvhealth.com/careers](https://www.solvhealth.com/careers)

------
richardzyx
Shell Hydrogen | Boston or REMOTE (US Only) | Software Architect | Full-time |
US Citizen or Green Card Holder Only

The Shell Hydrogen Product Development Team in Boston is creating the new
generation of H2 hardware and software products to make sure the H2 economy is
going to scale. We work with companies all over the world to design, build,
and deploy products from concept to operation, ranging from building a new H2
dispenser to designing heavy duty stations for reliability.

We created the Hydrogen Digital Platform (HDP) as a key strategic product that
would allow us to continuously absorb and standardize data from every part of
the supply chain and create insights that can be applied to the rest of the
industry. We have deployed IoT solutions in our US assets and are scaling out
to a global presence.

We are seeking a software architect who is well-versed in the AWS serverless
architectures and has production experience with global IoT deployments and
processing time series data. As the software architect of HDP, you oversee the
product’s technical vision and manage technical contributors’ deliverables and
growth. Since we work as a small agile team, we expect the software architect
to do hands-on programming at least 40% of the time.

Our current stack is fully hosted on AWS, core services include Greengrass
Core, IoT, Kinesis, S3, and RedShift. We are fully invested in utilizing as
much serverless services as possible, so if you have learnings and painful
experience from scaling any of these services, you might be the right fit for
the position.

We also just started implementing the 9/80 schedule, which means we work 9
hour days and take every other Friday off. The work-life balance is great
while the work is a challenging and fun. Shell also offers great retirement
packages and other incentives.

To apply, please send an email to richard.zhang at shell.com AND submit your
resume here: [https://jobs.shell.com/job/massachusetts/software-
architect-...](https://jobs.shell.com/job/massachusetts/software-architect-
hydrogen-virtual/28816/16938513)

------
jjolis
Matrix Partners | Investment Partner | Boston or SF | Onsite | VISA |
[https://www.matrixpartners.com/](https://www.matrixpartners.com/)

We are a VC firm looking to grow our investing team. Our preference is to hire
folks with technical or product builder backgrounds. All of us have been
founders and operators in the past -- we aren't your typical finance types. In
an effort to diversify our hiring pipeline, we are posting public job openings
for the first time (in 40+ years).

[https://viewpoints.matrixpartners.com/were-
hiring-5b05fd193e...](https://viewpoints.matrixpartners.com/were-
hiring-5b05fd193ec6)

------
Qonto
[Remote +/\- 2h from Paris / On-Site (Relocation help)] - Go or RoR Backend
Engineers for Successful Fintech Startup

Hi everyone! I hope you are doing well in these strange times. Wanted to send
a message here because at Qonto
([https://qonto.com/en](https://qonto.com/en)), we are currently hiring
Backend Engineers ( [https://bit.ly/2ReubV6](https://bit.ly/2ReubV6)) to help
us fix professional banking in Europe :)

Our primary languages are Golang and Ruby on the backend, EmberJS on the
frontend, and Kotlin and Swift for our Mobile applications. Our platform runs
on a Kubernetes cluster hosted on AWS, with PostgreSQL as our database of
choice, using Kafka for our event sourcing and ELK for logging and auditing,
among many other tools, services and applications.

The backend engineering team at Qonto currently has over 35 highly skilled
engineers, from all over the world, working closely in cross-functional teams
to shape our banking solutions. They participate in the discussions on the
direction of our banking product, manage how we will handle our ever growing
user base needs and deliver high quality products in a fast paced environment.
If you want to know more about our challenges and how we work, you can see an
interview of Aymeric, our CTO right here:
[https://bit.ly/3hb2FlZ](https://bit.ly/3hb2FlZ)

The job is available either on-site (we are located in Paris) or remotely as a
freelancer (as long as you are in a timezone +/\- 2h from Paris)

Don’t hesitate to contact me in case you have any question, at:
joris.chapelain@qonto.com or to apply on our website !

------
AtomicMechanic
Wayfair | Senior Engineers, Senior Engineering Managers, Software Architects |
Boston, MA | On-site (Remote for now with Covid)

Wayfair is one of the world’s largest online destinations for the home. We’re
the creative builders solving complex business problems through the newest and
most innovative software in e-commerce.

We're hiring to scale our Wayfair Digital Studio platform: The team is working
to aggressively scale game-changing technology platforms for e-commerce. We're
building an engine that powers all our visual merchandising (AR/VR, imagery,
video etc.) at massive scale and speed to offer our customers the best online
shopping experience possible.

Please apply directly in the links below

Senior Engineering Manager - 3D Tools
([https://bit.ly/2FbaxHs](https://bit.ly/2FbaxHs)) Senior Software Engineer -
3D Tools ([https://bit.ly/33ab4RC](https://bit.ly/33ab4RC)) Software Architect
- Media Asset Management ([https://bit.ly/3mavi6E](https://bit.ly/3mavi6E))

------
mahnen
Positrigo | Full Stack Software Developer | Zurich | Apply:
[https://positrigo-ag.breezy.hr/p/234b41567cba-full-stack-
sof...](https://positrigo-ag.breezy.hr/p/234b41567cba-full-stack-software-
engineer)

Our vision at Positrigo is to image everyone by bringing nuclear medical
imaging to the patients. That is why we work to develop the smallest and most
affordable brain PET system - combining cutting-edge medical imaging
technology with simplicity to enable the early and reliable detection of
neurodegenerative diseases like Alzheimer's. We are an ETH Zurich spin-off
which has just closed its Series A investment round. With your help we want to
take our first product NeuroLF to the markets!

------
abruckne
CNS-Solutions - Member of Frequentis | Full Stack Developer, Test Engineer |
Vienna, Austria | ONSITE required in general, but mainly REMOTE during
COVID-19 | Full-Time

CNS-Solutions & Support GmbH is a 100% subsidiary of Frequentis AG based in
Vienna and was founded in 2004. Our incident management solution efficiently
supports our customers to plan events, prevent service interruptions, analyse
situations and restore normal operations. A thorough documentation of all
activities, information exchanges and communications helps our customers to
ensure a responsible and reliable operational service.

We are in the process of developing the next major release of our incident
management application for different mission critical business domains such as
public transport, maritime, defence or national air policing.

We are recruiting for a full stack developer and a test engineer to join our
development team in Vienna. Your focus will be on the development of our
frontend as progressive web app and our Java backend. We are enthusiastic
about exploring new technologies and architectural styles such as
CQRS/EventSourcing and Micro Frontends.

We use: React, Redux, MaterialUI, Typescript, Mapbox GL/JS (Frontend), Java
8/11, Spring Boot, Cassandra, Elastic (Backend), Docker and many more 3rd
party libraries.

If you are interested in joining our small and passionate team in Vienna and
for more information visit : [https://cns-solutions.net](https://cns-
solutions.net) or drop us an e-Mail: office@cns-solutions.net

------
pontifk8r
TruCentive | [https://trucentive.com/jobs-
trucentive/](https://trucentive.com/jobs-trucentive/) | Senior/Lead Full-stack
Engineer| REMOTE (only) | Full-time

TruCentive is a fully-remote VC funded start up in the incentive automation
and non-cash compensation accounting space.

TruCentive is hiring for a fully remote senior/lead full-stack developer. Our
stack is Ruby on Rails, JS, some React.

Listing for this position, and others we may have open:
[https://trucentive.com/jobs-trucentive/](https://trucentive.com/jobs-
trucentive/)

------
kkantor
Joyent | Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.joyent.com/about/careers](https://www.joyent.com/about/careers)

Joyent's object storage division is building an object storage system for use
in public and private clouds. We're using many new and popular technologies
(Go, Linux, Ansible, etc.) to help us rapidly accomplish our goals.

In particular, we're seeking candidates with experience in storage software,
distributed systems, and deployment automation. The current open positions are
for experienced candidates only.

Feel free to apply on the website or send your resume to
kody.kantor@joyent.com.

------
tmaier
Consai Technologies | Munich, Germany | DevOps and Cloud Engineer | Intern,
Working Student | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE possible|
[https://www.consai.tech](https://www.consai.tech)

We are an early stage start-up (in stealth mode), with a passion to
revolutionize the $10+ Trillion global AEC (Architecture, Engineering and
Construction) industry using Domain AI and Frontier Tech, unlike anything
before. Founded by technology entrepreneurs with a background in the AEC
industry and advanced practitioners of AI

As DevOps Engineer you would establish a state-of-the-art Cloud Architecture
on Google Cloud Platform (GCP) using Infrastructure as Code (IaC) and enable
Self-Service and DevOps/MLOps for our Software and AI engineers

Technology Stacks: Google Cloud Platform (GCP), Terraform, GitLab & GitLab CI,
Kubeflow, DVC, CML, Kubernetes, NoSQL Databases (e.g. Graph DBs)

See [https://consai.join.com/jobs/1367157-devops-and-cloud-
engine...](https://consai.join.com/jobs/1367157-devops-and-cloud-engineer-
interns-and-work-students)

Find more jobs at
[https://www.consai.tech/career/jobs](https://www.consai.tech/career/jobs) (AI
engineers and Civil engineers)

------
Gounemond
AnotheReality | Milan, Italy | Mid-Senior Game Developer / XR Developer
(Unity) & more | On-Site |
[https://www.anothereality.io/](https://www.anothereality.io/)

We're a VR/AR development studio founded in 2016 based in Milan, coming from
the game development industry: we mainly develop B2B applications, but we're
also working on a platform to enable future developers (technical and not) to
easily develop and deploy XR applications, with open source code to be used
within game engines or through a web interface with an authoring tool.

We're now looking for a XR Developer (mainly Unity based, but we also welcome
people skilled in Unreal Engine) to expand our development team. Min of 3
years of experience, solid coding skills with C#/C++ (and also outside game
engines).

See more on the position here: [https://www.anothereality.io/company/work-
with-us/xr-gamepla...](https://www.anothereality.io/company/work-with-us/xr-
gameplay-programmer/)

If you're interested you can mail directly me (CTO) and ask anything you want
at fabio@anothereality.io (add a [HN] in the subject!)

------
rjbs
Fastmail | Platform/Ops Team Lead | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE

Fastmail's the best email service around, built on open standards we invented
and open source software we published. It's blazing fast and rock solid. We're
looking for someone to join the team that maintains our servers, our software
deployment, and the whole platform that makes it possible to provide high-
quality service.

Drop us a line and tell us about yourself.

[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2020-06-platform-
lead/](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2020-06-platform-lead/)

------
jnavarro86
Cookpad | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Bristol, UK | REMOTE, relocation
assistance available, ONSITE option (post Covid-19) | Full time | VISA
sponsorship Cookpad is the world's largest recipe sharing service, with over
100M monthly users globally. This is an opportunity to join the Global
division of Cookpad, which is headquartered in Bristol (United Kingdom), and
is responsible for 30+ languages and 70+ countries.

Cookpad is growing its SRE Team and is looking for 3 senior SRE engineers.

The team is working from home currently. Remote welcome, +/\- 2h London
timezone-dependent. Relocation welcome. Relocation assistance available.

The team currently use:

\- Programming language: Ruby and Go for scripting and building tools.

\- Infrastructure-as-Code: Terraform, Jsonnet and Itamae (our own lightweight
Chef).

\- Cloud provider: AWS.

\- Container schedulers: Kubernetes and AWS ECS.

\- CI/CD: AWS CodeBuild, Github Actions and Jenkins.

\- Observability: Grafana, Prometheus, Thanos, Alertmanager, Elasticsearch and
Amazon CloudWatch.

\- Data stores: MySQL, Redis, Memcached and DynamoDB.

\- Event Streaming: Kafka.

Learn more about the role and apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/cookpad/j/6B53AF891D/](https://apply.workable.com/cookpad/j/6B53AF891D/)

Learn more about Cookpad's mission to make everyday cooking fun:
[https://www.cookpadteam.com/](https://www.cookpadteam.com/)

------
stereobit
Learnerbly | Software Engineer | Full Time | London, UK | ONSITE, REMOTE
(limited to Europe) Learnerbly is a Workplace Learning Platform that enables
people to be their best selves at work. We work with organisations to create a
progressive learning culture that empowers their people to own their
development, guides them towards the best learning opportunities, and supports
them in applying their learnings.

We are looking to hire a passionate full-stack engineer with experience in
designing for and operating AWS based systems. Developing in
Javascript/TypeScript for an AWS Lambda based architecture, using AWS DynamoDB
and ElasticSearch, the ideal candidate should be familiar with these
technologies. This knowledge may come as professional experience or personal
research but you will be expected to speak knowledgeably about the state of
the art with respect to web application development and infrastructure design.
We like ‘geeks, and your ‘geek’ credentials are more important to us than your
professional or educational experience. Show us your personal projects, tell
us what you like and what you don’t like, about interesting things you have
read, projects you have been involved with, people you have met and what you
have learned.

Reach out to me or apply via
[https://learnerbly.teamtailor.com/jobs/917572-software-
engin...](https://learnerbly.teamtailor.com/jobs/917572-software-engineer-
full-stack?promotion=170004-trackable-share-link-hackernews)

------
tiacitrine
Citrine Informatics (citrine.io) | Engineering Manager, Infrastructure, Sr.
Backend & Sr. Frontend roles |Remote within USA| Full Time |

Working at Citrine offers the rare opportunity to collaborate with applied
scientists at the leading edge of statistical learning theory and application.
Here are a few representative peer-reviewed publications describing research
done at Citrine in support of the platform’s AI capabilities:

Assessing the Frontier: Active Learning, Model Accuracy, and Multi-objective
Materials Discovery and Optimization (2019). at
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.03224](https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.03224) Can
machine learning identify the next high-temperature superconductor? Examining
extrapolation performance for materials discovery (2018). at
[https://doi.org/10.1039/C8ME00012C](https://doi.org/10.1039/C8ME00012C)
Overcoming data scarcity with transfer learning. (2017). at
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.05099](https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.05099) High-
Dimensional Materials and Process Optimization Using Data-Driven Experimental
Design with Well-Calibrated Uncertainty Estimates. (2017). at
[https://doi.org/10.1007/s40192-017-0098-z](https://doi.org/10.1007/s40192-017-0098-z)

Learn more at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/citrineinformatics](https://jobs.lever.co/citrineinformatics)

------
kvanderslice
Sporttrade | Full Time | Software & Web Developers | Philadelphia, PA/New
York, NY - remote flexibility considered

Sporttrade is an exciting sports betting startup looking to disrupt the
traditional sportsbook industry. Built just like a financial exchange, the
Sporttrade platform allows customer to trade on sports outcomes by buying and
selling event contracts which trade between 0 and 100, and reflect the
market's probability of the underlying event occuring.

We are currently hiring interested individuals for roles:

    
    
      - Full Stack Web Developer - own and build our internal tools, dashboards, and eventually our public web application
      - Software Developer - work on our cloud-based microservices system running on Kubernetes
      - Lead Developer, Exchange Technologies Group - work with our team of industry veterans to build and implement our Exchange systems
      - Lead, Information Security & Risk Management - implement and own our Security Controls framework and infosec infrastructure such as WAF and SIEM
    

Go to [https://getsporttrade.com/careers](https://getsporttrade.com/careers)
to apply.

If you're interested in joining our team, but don't see a position open for
your skillset, we are actively growing. Please send your information to
careers@getsporttrade.com

------
kwill-dev
Compute Software | Senior Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Remote

Kenny here at Compute Software. We're looking to hire a Senior Software
Engineer with 3-5 years of Clojure experience and 5-8 years of SaaS
application development experience. We are an early stage cloud decisions SaaS
startup that helps enterprises run optimally on the cloud. You are ideally an
all-around athlete and looking to be a part of a startup. Our backend is all
Clojure and frontend is all ClojureScript. Data is all stored in Datomic and
InfluxDB. Everything is deployed to AWS using Pulumi. We're based in Mountain
View, California and open to someone working remotely in the U.S. Send an
email to jobs@computesoftware.com.

[https://www.computesoftware.com/careers/senior-software-
engi...](https://www.computesoftware.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

------
therealcreature
Pupil Labs | Senior Backend Engineer (Python) + DevOps | REMOTE |
[https://pupil-labs.com](https://pupil-labs.com)

Pupil Labs is the world-leading provider of wearable eye-tracking solutions.
We design, engineer, build, and ship hardware (eye tracking glasses) and
software (capture, storage, visualization, and analysis tools) that are used
by thousands of researchers in a variety of fields, ranging from medicine and
psychology to UX design and human-computer-interaction.

You will be working on Pupil Cloud - cloud-based storage, visualization,
enrichment, and analysis platform. This product addresses a number of exciting
computational and infrastructural challenges that will involve close
collaboration with our R&D and Design teams.

Requirements: \- 5+ years of production experience \- DevOps based around
Kubernetes + Docker \- Experience with Chef/Ansible/Puppet \- Solid grasp of
Python \- Understands security \- Experience with web-based services \-
Monitoring, implementing, and ensuring reliability of HA systems \- Experience
with message queues \- Load/stress testing \- Part of 24x7 on-call rota

Technology we use: Docker, Kubernetes, Postgresql, Python, Javascript, Redis,
Nginx, Grafana, Prometheus

Services we use: Gitlab, DigitalOcean, Hetzner, Amazon AWS, Sentry,
Google/Firebase

Apply: Send an email to jobs@pupil-labs.com with intro letter and CV and/or
links to projects. (no recruiters please!)

------
BKryslak
UP42 | (Senior) Frontend Engineer | Fulltime | Berlin Onsite

We are the open platform and marketplace for Earth data and analytics. UP42,
for the first time, brings together a large number of previously disparate
data sources like high-resolution satellites, drones, IoT, and many more. UP42
enables geospatial service providers to develop and offer industry-specific
solutions for their clients. Our corporate partner’s strategic and financial
assets give us a significant launch pad as well as a lasting advantage.

We are looking for Senior Frontend Engineer and Frontend Engineer. (Backend
roles coming up soon as well).

Core tech: JavaScript, VueJS, ReactJS, NodeJS, SASS, Docker

Check out the full job description and apply here:
[https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-
engineer](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer)

------
FanaHOVA
645 Ventures | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE (NY office, any
US timezone) [http://645ventures.com](http://645ventures.com)

If software is eating the world, then what happens when it eats venture
capital, too? Come help us find out. You'll be shaping the product direction
of our software, play around with large data sets, as well as getting paid
time each week to work on open source projects, speak at conferences, etc. Our
stack is Rails + React, Postgres + Redis, hosted on Heroku.

Full description: [https://645ventures.com/join-the-645-engineering-team-as-
a-s...](https://645ventures.com/join-the-645-engineering-team-as-a-senior-
full-stack-engineer-remote)

Apply:
[https://airtable.com/shrtKi9hCxy8hGeeN](https://airtable.com/shrtKi9hCxy8hGeeN)

If you have Qs, email is in my profile, but apply through the Airtable link

------
contextflow
IT Project Manager, contextflow GmbH, Vienna, Austria (open to Remote)

contextflow is an award-winning startup developing artificial intelligence-
based software applications to support radiologists during their clinical
routine. We are an ISO 13485:2016 certified medical device company and are
currently looking for someone who enjoys making sure projects are progressing,
is aware of critical paths and can communicate on an eye-to-eye level with all
team members. You will have the unique chance to play a key role during the
development of AI medical device software products and maintain and improve
our project management and reporting structure. As the company is growing and
expanding to international markets, we also provide a great learning
opportunity.

As an IT Project Manager, you will: 1) Guide the development of our IT
Projects, 2) Ensure that milestones and our main focus are reflected in
release planning, 3) Work together with our Product Owner and development team
to manage the backlog building for planned releases (feature and user story
level), 4) Maintain backlog grooming to ensure more detailed planning (user
story and task level) to facilitate more detailed estimates of effort
requirements for scheduled and planned releases, 5) Manage our ticketing
system to ensure that tickets are incoming from product development, business
development and customer support, 6) Conduct the reporting to our shareholders
and grant associations, 7) Support collecting and maintaining information for
intermediate and final progress reports and support writing the reports, 8)
Keep track of when deliverables and reports are due for all projects and
coordinate their creation by the deadlines

Additional info + how to apply: [https://contextflow.com/jobs/it-project-
manager/](https://contextflow.com/jobs/it-project-manager/)
jobs@contexflow.com

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.imperfectfoods.com](https://www.imperfectfoods.com)

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 100M lbs of food. Our product and technology team is
responsible for building our ecommerce platform and internal tooling, as well
as ensuring smooth daily operation of our rapidly growing business. We are
swimming in interesting problems around customer-facing features, scale, and
logistics. If all of this excites you, come join us!

We're hiring for roles across technology:

\- Data Analyst:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e8b6ce5a-033b-4798-bb1f...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e8b6ce5a-033b-4798-bb1f-495fe07ec68e)

\- Data Analyst (Growth & Product):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4e9c41cd-
aa55-4604-a859...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4e9c41cd-
aa55-4604-a859-c6f47ce73133)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c-93a2b756936c)

\- Engineering Manager (Customer Experience):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/27333d48-711a-493f-9607...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/27333d48-711a-493f-9607-a8d9044d7fb1)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac-0614b480c982)

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/b61f21a9-62b2-4aed-9190...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/b61f21a9-62b2-4aed-9190-41acbc4341ef)

\- UX Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/dced4e41-4715-4fbb-90d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/dced4e41-4715-4fbb-90d9-b58b11253219)

~~~
chaitanya_333
Hi.. Interested in ML and Data Science positions... How can I reach out to
you?

~~~
alexthornton
Great! The best way to apply is through our portal:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods)

------
wrpower
CenturyLink | CDN Engineers | US/CO, AZ, CA | Full Time |
[https://jobs.centurylink.com/search/](https://jobs.centurylink.com/search/)

Looking for Engineers to join our growing CDN team. Ideal candidate would have
a CS (or similar) background. CDN experience is a plus but not a must for the
right candidate.

Multiple projects areas: Kernel networking, Application performance/latency
optimization, DNS, CI/CD pipeline, Test automation, Data analytics.

Great opportunity to work on Internet Scale systems within a strong technical
team. Also, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24469448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24469448)

DM your resume if interested.

~~~
Jefro118
FYI, Hacker News doesn't have DMs

~~~
wrpower
Yes, but it would be a good feature add ;)

I’ll email you.

------
sddamico
SeatGeek ([https://seatgeek.com](https://seatgeek.com)) is actively hiring
Android engineers! We’re an event ticketing company based in NYC. Yes, live
events have been battered by COVID, but we are well capitalized to weather the
storm (plus we’ve managed to sign a few new clients along the way). We have a
small team of awesome engineers but are looking to grow and are working on
some awesome things to make sure SeatGeek is ready for the return of people in
seats!

SeatGeek prides itself on its attention to detail in our product development
and we look to hire engineers that are product/design/UX-minded to help craft
great experiences for people that love live events.

Quick hits: \- 1+ years of experience (essentially hiring all levels but entry
right now) \- Full-time \- HQ and Android team are in NYC, but are remote
optional until at least Jan 2021 (we can provide relocation post-pandemic) \-
Full-time remote considered for US-based folks \- Interview process: recruiter
video screen, technical video screen, virtual on-site; generally focused on
applied skills and knowledge, not algo \- Visa sponsorship: not at this time,
sorry

Feel free to ask questions, I’m happy to answer them, I’m the EM on the team
here and have been with the company for almost 6 years now. You can reach me
directly at stephen@seatgeek.com

If you’re just interested in applying (awesome!), here’s a link to our job
posting: [https://grnh.se/ormck1](https://grnh.se/ormck1)

------
myudina12
Toptal | Software Developer | Remote | Contract with a commitment of 40+ hours
a week Toptal is adding freelancers even amid the layoffs and furloughs
hitting many industries. We provide freelance tech talent to top organizations
and are looking for global talent in the following areas:

React Native, PHP, Java, Shopify, Angular, React, Unreal Engine

We are also looking for the following skills in the US:

Python, React, React Native, Shopify

These are all fully remote positions (even during non-pandemic times), and
because we're so diversified geographically and by industry, it's very common
for people to transition to companies in other regions or sectors that are
doing well while others are facing difficult times.

Please contact me for more info
([https://topt.al/b6cP8M](https://topt.al/b6cP8M)), and feel free to check out
our Toptal page to learn more about our process, our community, our clients,
and the work we do.

------
j-brightflow
Brightflow AI | Sr Software Engineer | Remote (US) | Berkeley | Full-time |
[https://www.brightflow.ai/](https://www.brightflow.ai/)

Brightflow AI is democratizing finance by bringing easy, automated cash flow
forecasting tools and financial insights to small and mid-sized businesses.
Starting with e-commerce (Shopify or Amazon) businesses, our ultimate goal is
to create an autonomous finance platform that liberates entrepreneurs from
hours of lonely work in excel by automating financial analysis and backing it
with insights, thus giving them more time to run their business with empowered
decision making that was previously only available to the enterprise. Our
focus is on 3 aspects of a CFO: Financial/cash visibility, financial/cash
monitoring & Cash optimization.

Looking for employee #5 to join our awesome team, working closely with our
Head of Engineering, a Senior Full Stack Software Engineer: Javascript /
TypeScript, React, Node (koa), Postgres.

Senior Software Engineer Full Stack: [https://bit.ly/brightflow-sr-se-
hn](https://bit.ly/brightflow-sr-se-hn) About us:
[https://www.brightflow.ai/](https://www.brightflow.ai/) Our values:
[https://bit.ly/3iMWeH9](https://bit.ly/3iMWeH9)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
umarniz
NiceDay | Web Engineer | Netherlands (Visa + Relocation), Remote We are a team
of 50+ people, changing the way mental health care works in the Netherlands by
organising a new way of providing care. We have partnered with the biggest
mental health institution of the Netherlands and have built a web and mobile
app that is actively used by thousands of therapists and patients.

[https://nicedaycoaching.com/](https://nicedaycoaching.com/)

We have had immense growth recently and our customer base has grown 20x in 2
weeks! Join us for working with a team of passionate engineers and therapists,
working tightly together to help define a new way to provide care for people
who need help the most.

You can get some insight about how we work at our blog:
[https://medium.com/niceday-dev](https://medium.com/niceday-dev)

Skills and expertise - Normalized for keyword search, but this is not the only
thing we look for in candidates :)

React / React Native / Typescript / Javascript / CSS

Remote is welcome as long as you can overlap enough hours with the Dutch and
Indonesia time and are also willing to fly to the Netherlands/Indonesia from
time to time :)

[https://careers.nicedaycoaching.com/](https://careers.nicedaycoaching.com/)

------
bulinutza
Meister | Vienna, Austria | Full-Time, remote possible, GMT+2 Backend
Engineer, Frontend Engineer, and others.
[https://www.meisterlabs.com/jobs/](https://www.meisterlabs.com/jobs/) \---
Meister was founded in 2006 and is the company behind MindMeister (mind
mapping - [https://www.mindmeister.com](https://www.mindmeister.com)) and
MeisterTask (taks & project management -
[https://www.meistertask.com](https://www.meistertask.com)). We currently have
an engineering department of 35 people and we're working with Ruby, Elixir,
React, Redux, Kubernetes, on Google Cloud. We have 2 offices, the main and the
biggest one in Vienna, Austria, and the newer, smaller one, in Seattle, WA.

------
vwilliams
Elementary Robotics is hiring!
[https://elementaryrobotics.com/](https://elementaryrobotics.com/)

We are hiring a Senior Cloud Engineer and a Software Engineer on our team at
Elementary. We are a VC backed startup out of LA working on solving
challenging problems in the human<>robot interaction space, centered around
manufacturing traceability and quality improvement. We're a full stack company
that builds everything from the robots themselves, to the "OS" we run on
(Atom, our open source SDK), CV + ML, and a cloud app. We've closed on our
Series A funding with top tier investors, and we're already deployed with some
big name customers.

Senior Cloud Engineer: This role will be responsible for the infrastructure
and configuration for our docker-containerized IoT application on AWS as we
scale to the next stage of growth. We are in need of an AWS guru who has
worked on large-scale, cloud-hosted data solutions.

Software Engineer: This role will develop the core software and logic for
controlling the robot across the full stack. We are looking for python
proficiency and experience with docker, git, and linux.

Check out our job listings on our careers page here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/elementaryrobotics](https://boards.greenhouse.io/elementaryrobotics)

------
joshuaessex
Recidiviz (YC S20) | Senior Security Engineer | More roles soon | San
Francisco | Remote Possible | [http://recidiviz.org/](http://recidiviz.org/)

Recidiviz is a non-profit technology company based in San Francisco, CA. We
build common, open source technical infrastructure to help the criminal
justice system reduce incarceration and focus on ongoing iteration towards
better outcomes.

Our work is in high demand and our organization is growing fast. The need to
protect our infrastructure and data is more important than ever before. We’re
hiring a Senior Security Engineer to improve the security of our technology
and organization.

Check out the full job description here:
[https://angel.co/company/recidiviz/jobs/960490-senior-
securi...](https://angel.co/company/recidiviz/jobs/960490-senior-security-
engineer)

Though we are a non-profit, we offer competitive salary and a benefits package
on-par with what you may be accustomed to from a for-profit tech company.
Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision coverage, 401(k) plans with
employer matching, generous PTO and paid volunteering time, commuter benefits,
gym & wellness benefits, and more.

If you have any questions or would like to apply, please reach out to me at
joshua@recidiviz.org. If you are not a Security Engineer but are interested,
we will be hiring across a number of roles soon and would love to hear from
you.

Thanks!

------
emilycanarelli
Assured Information Security (AIS) is a cyber and information security company
with 10 office locations across the United States. From testing drones and
searching for vulnerabilities in software to building tools for the cyber war
fighter, AIS leads groundbreaking efforts with emphasis on research,
entrepreneurship and innovation. If you’re searching for a company that will
genuinely care about your growth and happiness, look no further.

We have multiple open positions for software engineers, reverse engineers,
network engineers, intelligence analysts and more. Click here for our current
openings: [https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/job-openings/)

Check out our CAN YOU HACK IT?® Challenge to have some fun and test your
skills: [https://hack.ainfosec.com/](https://hack.ainfosec.com/).

If you know someone who might be a good fit at AIS, check out our talent
referral program: [https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/talent-
referral/](https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/talent-referral/)

Feel free to leave any questions below!

------
dannyz3
3Box | Distributed Systems Engineer | NYC, Berlin, Remote | Full Time

Want to build a more interoperable web free of silos? 3Box is building the
dataweb for open information -- a decentralized data management network for
publishing, linking and discovering verifiable information on the open
internet.

We're a small, highly technical team at the center of the web3 ecosystem. We
are extremely intentional, impact-driven, community focused (everything we do
is open source), and driven by nonstop learning and growth. We have a lot of
fun while we work - remote-first, with pods in NYC and Berlin - and travel to
amazing places for regular retreats.

We're adding a distributed systems engineer to drive our core infrastructure
development, with strong collaboration with our CTO. As we roll out our new
distributed protocol and network we'll have some a number of novel challenges
to tackle, which we'll do alongside partners like Protocol Labs, The Graph,
and our fast-growing community.

Learn more and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/3box](https://jobs.lever.co/3box)

More on 3Box and Ceramic Network: [https://3box.io/](https://3box.io/) ;
[https://github.com/ceramicnetwork/ceramic](https://github.com/ceramicnetwork/ceramic)

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Linux Engineer | Product Manager |
Product Support Consultant | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a technology and tech-enabled services company. We deliver front,
middle, and back office solutions to some of the world’s most sophisticated
institutional asset managers, hedge funds, asset allocators, and banks.
Through a combination of advanced automation, innovative data management
tools, and anomaly-resolution workflows, Arcesium’s clients can achieve a
single source of truth, scalable to millions of data points, for use
throughout their entire organization.

Building on a platform developed and tested by one of the world's leading
investment and technology development firms, the D. E. Shaw group, Arcesium
launched as an independent company in 2015. Arcesium received additional
equity backing from a second seed client, Blackstone Alternative Asset
Management, the world's largest discretionary allocator to hedge funds. Since
then, we have grown to support more than $200 billion in assets with a staff
of over 900 software engineering, accounting, operations, and treasury
professionals.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Linux Engineer \- Product Manager \-
Product Support Consultant

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html). To be
considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
Berlin2020
Aiven | Python Backend Engineers, SREs, DevOPs | Berlin, Helsinki, Toronto,
Sydney | Full-time, remote/onsite |
[https://aiven.io/careers/](https://aiven.io/careers/)

We are Aiven — a cloud technology startup launched in 2016. We create managed
cloud services from the best open source technologies that take the
infrastructure worries away from our customers. Our products are used daily by
hundreds of customers across the globe to power their next-gen event streaming
and analytics applications with more joining every single day. Backed by
Europe's leading investors, we’re now looking for top talent to join us in our
headquarters in Helsinki and our new offices in Boston, Berlin, Toronto and
Sydney.

Aiven develops DBaaS. We are a company, founded by developers, who started
coding at a very early age. We want to keep this focus that programming
remains an essential core of our company´s culture. We are looking for
motivated team members, who will share our vision and passion for software
development and will work together with our Team on the development of the
Aiven cloud platform.

We are looking for Python Backend Engineers, SREs, SWE in Support in Berlin,
Helsinki, Toronto, Sydney.

Remote options are also available.

If you’re interested, send us your application along with a link to your
GitHub profile.

[https://aiven.io/careers/](https://aiven.io/careers/)

------
Thomvis
Highstreet Mobile | Android Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://www.highstreetmobile.com](https://www.highstreetmobile.com)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS that we
constantly refine and extend.

You'll be joining the team that is responsible for the core library that
powers our Android apps. The core library provides all app capabilities, from
API calls to UI, but can be extended to meet customer needs. We care deeply
about the user experience and you'll be working closely with the design team
when implementing new features and improvements. Our automated unit tests and
extensive code reviews make sure code quality remains up to par.

Technologies we use: Kotlin / Java / RxJava / Dagger / OkHttp / Glide

Apply via the following link or contact me at thomas@highstreetmobile.com if
you’d like to know more: [https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/android-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/android-engineer/en)

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2ZfoNVE](https://bit.ly/2ZfoNVE) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3839Uta](https://bit.ly/3839Uta) \- Lead iOS Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2A46R7N](https://bit.ly/2A46R7N) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2VeshX2](https://bit.ly/2VeshX2) \- Lead Android Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3ezYks2](https://bit.ly/3ezYks2) \- Senior Android Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2VkqOhV](https://bit.ly/2VkqOhV) \- Lead DevOps Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3ey7hCr](https://bit.ly/3ey7hCr) \- QA Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/31fD5be](https://bit.ly/31fD5be)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

~~~
chaitanya_333
Interested in the opportunity.. I would like to talk with you

------
lucaluca1453
Metopio | Sr Backend Engineer (Python) | Remote or Chicago, US only | Full-
time |
[https://metopio.blob.core.windows.net/lalage/files/Lead%20Ba...](https://metopio.blob.core.windows.net/lalage/files/Lead%20Back-
end%20Engineer.pdf)

Metopio is a data visualization SaaS that combines publicly available datasets
with client data to identify relationships and make better systematic
decisions. We have fantastic JS visualizations powered by a flexible data
architecture and analytics engine. We bring "analytics as a service" to people
without technical or data skills, and we make it easy for anyone to explore
and visualize data about their state or city.

As we grow, we're looking for a lead backend engineer to work on _all aspects
of our infrastructure and backend platform_ , with a heavy focus on Python and
Django. You should also be comfortable with data and statistics.

This is our first non-founder role, so candidates will be comfortable doing
many jobs and learning on the spot. We are in a strong financial position, so
we offer competitive compensation with equity options. Apply by following
instructions in the job posting. We will get back to you within a day and
follow up with a phone screen, technical screen, short coding challenge, and
then a longer interview. The whole process could be just a week or two.

------
dford10
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded in 2018, Peregrine provides public safety agencies with technology to
make data-driven decisions, power real-time operations, and strengthen
community relationships. We do this through openness, accountability, careful
policy enforcement, and respect for people’s personal freedoms. Our platform
fuses disconnected government data silos across secure networks and empowers
users with highly intuitive interfaces to search, analyze, and collaborate.
Customers tell us we help them solve cases that they thought were unsolvable,
and allow them to communicate in ways they have never seen before. We are
particularly proud to help government agencies solve more crimes while
averting wrongful arrests. We are looking for strong developers to join our
small but growing team. As one of the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take
on a lead role with vast ownership across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to
work directly with end users to deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS
platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
sunw
My startup (Skale, theskale.com) is growing and looking for a strong early-
hire software engineer.

If you’re interested in joining a rapidly growing remote-first social impact
startup that cares deeply about team culture, we’d love to chat with you.

Our tech stack uses the most popular languages, tools, and frameworks for
which tech talent is most sought after in the industry (Python, React,
TypeScript, PostgreSQL, Java, Swift, etc.), ensuring that any technical
experience gained with us is valuable anywhere.

The ideal candidate has great potential, resonance with Skale's vision, and
desire for personal growth. We are interested in candidates of any technical
background who love learning and are as excited to grow their careers as we
are to enable that growth.

Technical opportunities at Skale include:

• Developing for Skale's mobile and/or web apps (iOS / Android / React Native
/ React)

• Developing for Skale's server backend (Django / PostgreSQL / Redis / Celery)

• Migrating to exciting technologies as we grow (AI / machine learning,
Kubernetes, custom real-time and video chat infrastructure, etc.)

• Performing user data analytics (data science / data engineering / machine
learning)

• Participating in technical roadmap planning (new products, backend
architecture, etc.)

• Access to leadership and/or senior technical roles as Skale rapidly grows

Please submit your resume to: careers AT theskale.com

------
evantahler
Grouparoo | Senior Full Stack Engineer - Founding Engineer | Full-Time |
Remote - USA

Grouparoo is a venture-backed software company building open source data
infrastructure that make data reliable, accessible, and actionable. Our aim is
to make a no-code tool for business users to understand and take action on
their customer data, while making it easy for technical users to install and
maintain. Funded by top-tier investors, Grouparoo is creating open-core
applications to simplify and automate the data syncing process within
companies, solving both technical and organizational challenges.

As our first hire, you’ll be responsible for helping to craft the roadmap,
developing features, fixing bugs, and building products that make our
customers happy. We are a small team, and so we are looking for generalist
engineers who are interested in learning about a wide variety of tools and
technologies rather than becoming experts in any one part of the stack. We
connect many different APIs, databases, and vendors, so there’s always
something new to learn.

We work in the open using an XP-inspired, open-source process driven by
Stories and Pull Requests. Grouparoo is written in Typescript, and we use
React, Actionhero, and Next.js as our major building blocks. Since we are
building tools for others to use, we care a lot about the developer experience
and how easy it is to install and run our products.

Learn more and apply @
[https://www.grouparoo.com/jobs](https://www.grouparoo.com/jobs)

------
pained113
The Trade Desk | Large scale advertising tech | London | Full time | Onsite
(but not currently due to covid)

The Trade Desk is a rapidly growing technology company within the programmatic
advertising space; with our platform processing over 10 million queries PER
SECOND, 600+ billion queries PER DAY (more than 100X the query volume of all
search engines globally)

Our business model is solid, and we have shown the strongest post IPO
performance of the last ten years globally. We are currently 1400 people
globally.

Lead Software Engineer - [https://thetradedesk.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/TTDExternal...](https://thetradedesk.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/TTDExternalSite/job/London/Sr-Frontend-Engineer_REQ-103)

Senior FrontEnd Engineer - [https://thetradedesk.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/TTDExternal...](https://thetradedesk.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/TTDExternalSite/job/London/Sr-Frontend-Engineer_REQ-103)

Data Warehouse Engineer - [https://thetradedesk.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/TTDExternal...](https://thetradedesk.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/TTDExternalSite/job/London/Vertica-Database-Administrator_REQ-212-1)

Dan.paine@thetradedesk.com for more info!

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software & Kronos | Ft. Lauderdale, Boston, Atlanta, Toronto, and
more | Onsite & Remote www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers
[https://careers.kronos.com/](https://careers.kronos.com/)

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers . Hiring in France, Germany, Spain,
London, and Remote.

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We are
passionate about building awesome tools to make people's work lives easier.
Our motto is People First, which describes how we treat our customers and our
amazing company culture. We recently merged with Kronos, and we have rebranded
to "UKG." We are very excited about the future of our combined companies!

We are hiring for a variety of product development positions, including:

Application Support Engineer, Application Security Engineer, Tech Lead, and
more.

Although our entire company is currently working from home due to Covid-19,
typically, about 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have
an unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech
Company to Work For in 2020 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
m0shen
Hubdoc @ Xero | Full-time | Onsite | Toronto |
[https://www.hubdoc.com](https://www.hubdoc.com)

Senior Software Developer (Toronto):
[https://jobs.lever.co/xero/b10fc082-5b3c-49a3-9d4c-e1c9445ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/xero/b10fc082-5b3c-49a3-9d4c-e1c9445ef6d1?lever-
via=XwiHpkoGYx)

Hubdoc is a document automation service for accountants, bookkeepers, and
small business owners. With Hubdoc, you can automatically import all your
financial documents & export them into data you can use.

Xero is a beautiful, easy-to-use platform that helps small businesses and
their accounting and bookkeeping advisors grow and thrive.

You will become an integral member of our Dataflow team who are responsible
for our document processing pipeline which integrates our upstreams,
downstreams and machine learning to process millions of our financial
documents per month, along with the internal tools/applications supporting it.
We work extensively with Node.js, Postgres, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, AWS and
Docker.

Apply via the link. I am a part of the hiring process for this specific role,
feel free to ask general questions here.

Lots of other roles in Toronto, Denver, New York, Wellington, and more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/xero?lever-
via=XwiHpkoGYx](https://jobs.lever.co/xero?lever-via=XwiHpkoGYx)

------
strateos
Strateos(YC W15) | Front End and Full Stack Software Engineers, Designers,
Product Managers | Menlo Park, CA |
[https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | FULL TIME; ONSITE

Strateos is turning life science into an information technology by creating a
fully automated cloud wet lab. Scientists anywhere can define and
(reproducibly!) run experiments over the internet on-demand and without
investing up-front in a lab facility.

The Strateos Common Lab Environment (SCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a biological protocol, and executes it on our custom-built
robotic workcells. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find the best plan that fulfills the scientist's biological intent.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors in a unified way, and an interface to control our automated labs.

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
sam_lucas
Onja.org | Front End Engineer (multiple positions) | Madagascar, Africa |
onsite

Looking for a meaningful and intrepid change? Join our social enterprise that
trains capable, low-income youth into world class software developers and
provides them with life-changing remote work.

We’ve spent the last two years training an inspirational group of students to
become strong front end web developers and are now looking for two front end
developers to help us progress onto the next stages.

We’re hiring:

1) Techlead: Lead graduates to career success - help our graduates take their
first steps into professional work. They’ll need you to guide them on the
technical aspects of front end development, coach them on communication and
help them navigate the day to day challenges they will face. For more details:
[https://onja.org/techlead/](https://onja.org/techlead/)

2) Front end Lecturer: Develop and deliver a second-year front end web
development course that will allow students to extend their knowledge and
prepare them for their future careers. For more details:
[https://onja.org/frontenddev/](https://onja.org/frontenddev/)

We’ll sponsor your visa and you’ll join our beautiful team in Mahanoro - a
peaceful beach town on Madagascar's East Coast.

Feel free to contact me, Sam, at team@onja.org for a chat / more information.

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, New York City, Vancouver [BC] | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs)

We're building the future of teamwork. Over 75K paying organizations around
the world rely on Asana to coordinate and manage their work, from daily tasks
to strategic initiatives. We believe in using the best tools for the job, and
being mindful about how we solve problems so that we’re always thinking about
the future, while still doing great things, fast.

We're hiring for:

 _Software Engineer - Product Leads

    
    
      - in San Francisco: https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2258436/software-engineer--tech-lead-communications
    
      - in New York City: https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2251775/software-engineer--tech-lead-track-anything
    

_ Product Engineers

    
    
       - in San Francisco: https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduct
    
       - in New York City: https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduct
    
       - in Vancouver: https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct

------
dhess
Hackworth | UX designer | ONSITE (but WFH for now) | FULLTIME | London |
[https://www.hackworthltd.uk/](https://www.hackworthltd.uk/)

Hackworth Ltd is a well-financed, bootstrapped, private limited company based
in London. We're hiring a full time user experience (UX) designer in London.
This is an on-site role, though we're indefinitely in work-from-home mode due
to the COVID-19 pandemic. You must be eligible to work in the UK, as
unfortunately, we can't sponsor visas to work in the UK at this time.

Our purpose is to make programming relevant to children of all backgrounds. In
this role, you'll lead the UX effort for our first product: a novel,
interactive learning environment for programming, rooted in functional
programming principles, with a particular focus on the visualization of
program execution.

You should have a master's degree in HCI, or equivalent practical experience
in a related field. You should also have experience with quantitative and
qualitative methods of research design. Knowledge of programming languages is
a plus, but not required (you won't be expected to write code).

For more about this particular role, please see the posting at
[https://www.hackworthltd.uk/jobs/20200901/](https://www.hackworthltd.uk/jobs/20200901/)

We hope to hear from you! If you have any questions, email
careers@hackworthltd.com and it'll come directly to me.

------
kundi
Nightwatch.io | Remote | Full-time | Elixir, Rust, Ruby, Go

This is a fully remote position, full-time or part-time, with flexible working
hours and work arrangements. We’re looking for an experienced developer who
enjoys working with server side technologies and possesses a good mixture of
DevOps and application development chops, has been around the block a couple
of times, and would like to build forward-thinking and innovative solutions
with experienced teammates in a progressive-oriented environment.

About the role: You should have plenty of experience in building performant,
easy to use, well monitored and well tested APIs, creating and maintaining
robust web applications, designing efficient data flows, communicating
clearly, sharing knowledge and questioning existing solutions.

If you are a positive-oriented hacker who does not fit the traditional company
structure and resonates with the mindset of programming languages and
paradigms being just a tool and not a heavy personal attachment and
identification, then this role might be the right fit for you.

About the company: We’re a self funded SaaS company that primarily builds
forward-thinking tools for internet professionals. We are a bootstrapped
company that believes the future belongs to smaller companies that don’t
subscribe to the 9-to-5 corporate way of doing things. We believe that the
Silicon Valley era is over, and we are building a business that allows us to
enjoy the freedom of working remotely where each of us has the autonomy and
flexibility to have a high impact on the world with our work.

Back-end Developer (Elixir, Ruby, Rust, Go):
[https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-developer)

Front-end Developer (Ember.js): [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-developer)

Devops Engineer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-engineer)

Product Manager: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/product-
manager](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/product-manager)

------
jxs822
Thrive Global | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://thriveglobal.com/](https://thriveglobal.com/)

Thrive Global is a behavior change technology company helping individuals and
companies reach peak performance, ultimately ending the stress and burnout
epidemic. We’re leading the global conversation about well-being and
performance and creating tools and programs that help people go from knowing
what to do to actually doing it.

* Engineer Manager- [https://jobs.lever.co/thriveglobal/af6631ec-f1c0-4a40-ad3e-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/thriveglobal/af6631ec-f1c0-4a40-ad3e-e65b50c87a53)

* Platform Engineer- [https://jobs.lever.co/thriveglobal/ca4c1bf5-dc3b-4bfe-8843-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/thriveglobal/ca4c1bf5-dc3b-4bfe-8843-2c16b710277f)

* Android Engineer- [https://jobs.lever.co/thriveglobal/8810aab6-d8e9-49b9-86a2-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/thriveglobal/8810aab6-d8e9-49b9-86a2-5c3342d6c482)

* (Sr.) Infrastructure Engineer- [https://jobs.lever.co/thriveglobal/1bcfcd90-754c-4cef-b779-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/thriveglobal/1bcfcd90-754c-4cef-b779-0210c69afd8f)

------
nherment
Portchain | Architect / Principal Software Engineer | Copenhagen, Denmark |
REMOTE (UTC-1 to UTC+4) | Full time |

Requirements:

We're looking for a hands on Software Architect (~50% coding) with 10 years
minimum of professional experience in Software Engineering. Experience with
any or all of the following technologies is a plus: Node.js, React,
TypeScript, PostgreSQL. Startup experience valued.

Our company:

Did you know that 90% of all goods globally are transported through a
container, and the largest container vessels are 400 meters long and can
transport 20,000 containers at a time? The container shipping industry is the
back-bone and enabler of global trade, but it is struggling. At its core the
industry is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels globally
are delayed coming into port, and key planning processes are done manually on
a global scale. This leads to high operational costs, lost revenue, and
unnecessarily high greenhouse gas emissions

Portchain is a 2 year old Danish container shipping startup devoted to help
container carriers and terminals reduce operational complexity and optimize
planning. We apply cutting-edge AI leading to both a better bottom line and
less greenhouse gas emissions.

We are an international team of 15 people serving a global customer base and
several of the largest companies in the industry. We have received $5M in
funding to expand the team in order to serve our increasing customer traction.

Send an email to our Head of Engineering at jobs@portchain.com

------
erin_at_summery
Summery.ai | New Position: CTO | REMOTE

We are pleased to announce the search for Summery's first CTO. As a fast-
growth, dedicated-remote company with a 100% virtual offering, we are rapidly
expanding our client base. We are especially interested in diverse candidates
who share our Summery values. Please apply & forward the open position to
talented professionals within your network.

Looking for someone to: • Partner with the CEO to build the business,
including overseeing engineering, managing technology partnerships, owning
product road maps, representing the organization in the media, industry
conferences, and with investors. • Assume role of lead engineer, continuing to
enhance existing product suite to direct and build new AI-based products •
Make critical technology decisions, including tech design planning, product
architecture, development platform enhancements • Manage tech team, including
recruiting and hiring additional developer support/consultants as needed •
Fortify current QA and product testing systems • Track, analyze and monitor
technology performance metrics • Oversee and implement best practices on data
& tech security and ethical AI • Take the initiative in thought leadership,
innovation and creativity

More info on the position specifics including core projects for 2020-21, tech
stack, and corporate values: [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/summery_summery-
cto-position-...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/summery_summery-cto-position-
activity-6686739063921348609-lzhU)

------
jonlerner
CoinTracker (YC W18) | Remote (Global) | Full Time | Senior Software Engineer
| [https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is a portfolio manager for cryptocurrency. Used by over 100,000
cryptocurrency holders with over $1,500,000,000 in crypto assets, it enables
consumers and businesses to seamlessly track their cryptocurrency portfolio,
investment performance and calculate taxes.

Bigger picture, we are building a financial assistant for all financial
assets. Our mission is to increase the financial freedom and prosperity of
individuals and companies.

We have a lot of interesting technical problems that need to be solved to make
cryptocurrency easier to use for the mainstream.

We are a fully distributed, tight-knit team of less than 10 people spread
across five countries and seven cities. All applicants are welcome, as long as
your work can overlap for a solid 4 hours with 9am to 5pm PST on work days.

We are looking for senior software engineers who love building great products
and engineering systems, enjoy being in early-stage startups, and are
passionate about cryptocurrency or financial services.

Tech stack: Python, Postgres, Redis, GraphQL, React, React Native, Heroku, AWS

If you're interested, please tell us a bit about yourself and apply on
[https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/abb7f14c-5ad4-474a-ad5a-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/abb7f14c-5ad4-474a-ad5a-5356969b2121)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly:
jon+hn@cointracker.io

------
ThomPete
Livepass| Multiple positions | REMOTE (US and EU), FULL-TIME |
[https://www.livepass.io](https://www.livepass.io)

Livepass is a New York and Copenhagen based startup who is building an end to
end live video workflow that allows anyone to create their own white label
video experience. We support both 1-1 sessions, classes and large streaming
events and allow you to combine them, complete with payment, scheduling,
rescheduling and audience tracking. We have built the basic engine and are now
looking for talented people who can help us take this to it’s next step.

We are looking for the following people:

\- Front-End Engineering Lead / Manager We work in React, css, html,
javascript and we expect you to have a good eye for details and to be able to
create tight optimized experiences.

\- Backend-End Engineering Lead / Manager Experience with streaming services
like Twillio is a plus. You will be leading a small team of developers. We
expect all applicants to be self-disciplined, to think for for themselves and
to be able to lead others.

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - Equity
      - 5 weeks of paid time off
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependents]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $250 monthly limit on work related expenses (books, software etc.)
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to us admin@livepass.io

------
anikdas
Yellow Messenger | Full Time | Frontend Engineer, Fullstack Engineer |
Bangalore, Dhaka, REMOTE (around IST timezone)

Yellow Messenger is a Bangalore based Conversational Engagement Platform. We
are a tightly knit engineering team and growing. We have recently raised our
series B investment of $20M from Lightspeed Ventures. At Yellow Messenger, we
help enterprises build chatbots that help them grow their engagement across
all messaging channels. We have a proven solution that works for all
industries. We are currently processing over 1B messages per month and
growing. Currently we are looking for passionate Frontend (React & Redux) and
Fullstack Engineers (NodeJS) who can be a part of our small clan.

What the team uses currently \- Language: NodeJS \- Frontend: React, Redux \-
Databases: MongoDB, MySQL, Redis \- Infrastructure: Kubernetes \- Analytics:
Druid \- Other tools: Kafka, Jenkins

Requirements: Minimum 2+ Years of experience

If you are interested please mail me at anik@yellowmessenger.com and add
[HNHIRING] to the subject.

------
kanzure
Avanti Bank & Trust | Frontend Engineer, Security Engineer, DevOps | Full-time
| Remote | [https://avantibank.com/](https://avantibank.com/)

Avanti Financial Group, Inc. is a Wyoming corporation that has applied for a
bank charter under Wyoming's special-purpose depository institution ("SPDI")
law, which if granted would allow Avanti to operate banking services for both
dollars and digital assets such as bitcoin. To do this, Avanti is required to
be fully compliant with the laws, regulations and rules that govern a bank's
ability to provide both banking and digital assets.

We are looking for frontend engineers, security engineers, and devops.

Tech stack: python/django, postgresql, typescript/react, terraform

Read more here: (1) [https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-pioneer-caitlin-long-
to-...](https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-pioneer-caitlin-long-to-build-
crypto-bank-in-wyoming) (2)
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2020/04/01/a...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2020/04/01/a-bitcoin-
bastion-for-the-wild-west/) (3)
[https://twitter.com/kanzure/status/1287829114653728768](https://twitter.com/kanzure/status/1287829114653728768)

Contact: jobs@avantibank.com and reference this post.

------
chesspro
We’re looking for senior software engineers (iOS & backend) to help rebuild
the entire signup and login experience here at Uber.

In the past, each product team built their own signup and login experience.
While this led to fast execution, it became harder over time to launch new
growth and security features across all product lines (Uber has dozens of
mobile and web apps!).

Opportunities:

\- High business impact: This is a mission critical team. You’ll directly be
driving user growth. Signup and login is one of the most visited user
experiences here at Uber.

\- Ownership: Lots of unsolved technical problems (eg: single sign on, smart
lock, biometrics). As part of this effort, we’re building a reusable identity
library to handle our future identity needs. Help us build this from the
ground up.

\- Large scale: Lots of interesting scalability challenges on both the backend
and web. We care a lot about performance since Uber operates in many regions
where customers have underpowered devices and weak internet.

Come join us! Email me at dawang [at] uber.com

ios -
[https://www.uber.com/global/es/careers/list/61436/](https://www.uber.com/global/es/careers/list/61436/)

backend -
[https://www.uber.com/global/en/careers/list/62077/](https://www.uber.com/global/en/careers/list/62077/)

------
crghilardi
Weyerhaeuser | Scientific Programmer | Seattle, WA / Remote | Full Time

Weyerhaeuser Company (www.weyerhaeuser.com) owns and manages approximately 13
million acres of commercial timberlands in the U.S., including a southern
ownership that extends from the east coast of North Carolina and Florida to
eastern Oklahoma. Weyerhaeuser is committed to sustainable forest management
that includes protecting aquatic resources and all ownership is certified
under the Sustainable Forestry Initiative (SFI).

We are looking to hire an aspiring, competent Scientific Programmer to work on
our Advanced Forestry technology team.

As a member of the Advanced Forestry Systems (AFS) team at Weyerhaeuser you
will work on a diverse range of projects involving data pipelining, web
development, geospatial analysis, and machine learning. The AFS team mission
is to ensure the availability of reliable and cost-effective forest
information for the optimal management of Weyerhaeuser land and timber. The
AFS team is committed to fulfilling this mission by providing world-class data
acquisition, analytical technologies, and support.

Technologies: R, Python, C++, AWS, geospatial libs (GDAL, GIS etc)

I can answer questions if anyone has them (email in profile).

If you are interested, you can apply through the company portal here (Req
ID:01015158):
[https://weyerhaeuser.taleo.net/careersection/10000/jobsearch...](https://weyerhaeuser.taleo.net/careersection/10000/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en&alt=1#)

------
micahjm
BeFunky | Senior Frontend Engineer | Portland, OR / Remote | Full Time

BeFunky is the popular photo editing and graphic design platform with 40M+
users. The core product is built on WebGL and we use Haunted JS + lit-html for
templating.

Your primary focus will be on the UI/UX development of BeFunky's web
application so you must be an expert at developing responsive web
applications. You will work very closely with our design and product team to
implement visual designs and requirements accurately and consistently. We are
in the process of developing a new style guide and web component library, and
your understanding of usability, accessibility, and performance tradeoffs will
be essential to the success of this project.

While your focus will be design-related initially, there's lots of room for JS
devs to try new things at BeFunky; we do a lot of fun experimental stuff with
the web platform and are always trying to improve the performance of the web
app.

Try BeFunky out on a desktop browser:
[https://www.befunky.com/create/](https://www.befunky.com/create/)

Apply here!
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1989607951/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1989607951/)

~~~
spankalee
Can you tweet this so I can retweet it to lit-html / web components / haunted
interested followers?

------
kendallchuang
Carta | Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | SF, Palo Alto, Seattle,
New York, Rio, Waterloo | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

Carta is hiring experienced software engineers at the Senior, Staff, Senior
Staff, and Principal levels in San Francisco, Palo Alto, Seattle, New York
City, and Rio de Janeiro to build products and services powered by Carta’s
ownership graph: the central registry of asset ownership across the globe.

Our stack is Python (Python 3!), Django, React, Postgres, Redis.

We offer competitive benefits:

    
    
      * Health, dental, vision, and life insurance
      * Competitive PTO and unlimited sick time
      * US & Rio: 401k matching program
      * Canada: RRSP matching
      * US & Rio: Commuter benefits
      * Catered lunch and unlimited snacks
      * Cell phone stipend
      * Unlimited reimbursement for work related books
    

Current Openings:

* Senior Software Engineer, CartaX: [https://grnh.se/3f6c29ad3us](https://grnh.se/3f6c29ad3us)

* Senior Backend Engineer, Financial Reporting: [https://grnh.se/176f295b3us](https://grnh.se/176f295b3us)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5dfe1d903us](https://grnh.se/5dfe1d903us)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/e3edc97d3us](https://grnh.se/e3edc97d3us)

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | REMOTE (US and EU), FULL-TIME |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex is building VISA for digital rights. Our Attribution Engine
([https://pex.com/attribution-engine.html](https://pex.com/attribution-
engine.html)) is being deployed on most of the UGC platforms enabling any
creator to be paid for their content, and be able to freely mix and remix
already copyrighted content without worrying about takedowns.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - Front-End Engineering Leads / Managers
      - Senior Front-End Engineers
      - Product Managers
      - Data Engineers & Data Architects
      - Machine Learning Engineers & Researchers
      - Site Reliability Engineers
      - Senior Designers
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US and EU
      - 30 days of paid time off
      - day off on your birthday
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependents]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (books, home office, ...)
      - balanced work/life (no weekends, late nights, extra long days, ...)
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to us at hire@pex.com

------
asn0
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE
(US), Full time | Performance/Reliability Engineer (SRE-like), Medical Image
Processing and Storage

At Ambra Health we help the health care system solve complex problems with
storing and sharing medical imaging data (X-rays, CT's, etc), at locations
around the world - including many renowned health centers. This involves
managing a lot of medical data, getting it to the right place quickly and
reliably over the Internet - some very challenging and interesting engineering
problems.

We are looking for a US-based remote-only DevOps-oriented engineer to work
closely with our storage and image-processing services development team. You
would find ways (in hardware and software) to improve performance and
reliability of those services, which manage over 10 billion images (5PB) in
the cloud and in data centers around the world.

The ideal candidate would be able to work independently with minimal
supervision, seasoned to make good productivity/planning decisions - but
please reach out if you think you're the right less-experienced person.

Requirements:

\- Strong Linux system administration and diagnostic skills

\- Experience operating a distributed application and diagnosing problems at
the application, network and hardware level

\- JVM tuning experience

\- Full-stack tuning, at the hardware, OS, network and software levels

Big plus if you've got these skills:

\- Familiarity with programming, profiling, or debugging a JVM or system
language

\- Experience with application instrumentation (specifying, collecting and
analysing performance metrics)

\- Experience with automating testing or deployment

\- Experience managing cloud services (AWS, GCP, Azure)

Our hiring process is pretty painless - short introduction call, 1-hour phone
call with the team to get to know each other, then (if it works for you) a
paid part-time trial period to see if we like working together.

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
chrbradley
Surf Air | Remote | EST - PST | Full time | $100K - $130K

Surf Air offers an innovative membership that empowers you to travel quickly,
simply, and comfortably anywhere in the US by creating your own private
flights as well as offering all-you-can-fly scheduled flights in California
and Texas.

SurfAir is looking for a full time remote Junior Full Stack JavaScript
Engineer to help build our flagship products.

Responsibilities:

\- Develop new user-facing and internal-facing features \- Validate the
technical feasibility of UI and UX designs \- Optimize applications for
maximum speed and scalability \- Collaborate with other team members and
stakeholders

Skills and Qualifications: \- Strong understanding of JavaScript \- Strong
understanding of React \- Basic understanding of Apollo and GraphQL \- Basic
understanding of MongoDB \- Basic understanding of web markup, including HTML5
and CSS \- Good understanding of code versioning with Git \- Basic
understanding of browser rendering behavior and performance \- 1 - 2 years of
real-world production experience as well as a CS degree/Bootcamp and/or a
CV/portfolio that makes you perfect for this job

Check us out: [https://www.surfair.com](https://www.surfair.com)
[https://fly.surfair.com/](https://fly.surfair.com/)

email: eng.careers@surfair.com

------
a_ellis
Intellimize | Senior Back-end / Machine Learning Engineer | ONSITE San Mateo,
CA or REMOTE (US or Canada only) | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.intellimize.com/careers/mle/](https://www.intellimize.com/careers/mle/)

Intellimize optimizes websites to generate more revenue. We use machine
learning to automatically optimize each buyer’s path to drive more web
conversions.

Our unique solution enables experimentation and personalization at an
unparalleled scale, and it replaces traditional approaches to optimization
such as A/B testing and rules-based personalization. These methods are too
slow, require daily attention, and don’t automatically adapt to changes in
behavior over time.

This role: senior level, back-end and some ML engineering. The exact blend is
flexible, and we'd be happy to have a great back-end engineer join us even
without any ML background.

Primary technologies: Java, Python, Tensorflow, Spark, Airflow, AWS.

Our team is positive, low ego, and customer focused. Strong communication
skills are a must.

We plan to re-open our San Mateo office once it is safe to do so, and the
company will continue embrace remote work (it's going great for us!). This
team in particular is remote-first.

You can apply via email to careers@, or to alex@ if you want to contact me
directly. I'm the hiring manager for this position.

------
ariewer
OppLoans

Software Engineering Manager | Full Time | Chicago, IL (Remote until IL Phase
5 Reopening) | [https://bit.ly/2CUwxEQ](https://bit.ly/2CUwxEQ)

Software Engineer / Senior Software Engineer | Salesforce Engineering Team |
Full Time and 6 month contract/CTH | Chicago, IL AND Remote |
[https://bit.ly/3lAvL1P](https://bit.ly/3lAvL1P)

OppLoans is a Fintech company providing the tools people need to achieve a
better financial future, and we are one of Chicago’s fastest-growing startups.
We’ve made the Crain’s Business Chicago Fast 50 (#4 in 2019), the Deloitte
Technology Fast 500 (twice), and we’ve ranked in the top 10% of the Inc. 5000
five years in a row. Since 2015, we’ve grown from 23 employees to over 500 —
and we’re adding even more in for the rest of 2020!

At Opploans, we run one one of the most complex Salesforce installs in
Chicago, and we’re hiring experienced software engineers to join our
Salesforce development team. Here are some highlights: We use Github, CI/CD,
and have a very large regression suite. We use Sentry and Sumo Logic to
automatically detect errors. No business users have admin access. Hundreds of
users and hundreds of instances. (Lightning, of course.) Integrated with 20+
microservices at AWS.

------
500and4
Beacon | Senior Full-Stack Javascript Engineer | London (Shoreditch) - ONSITE
| Full Time | £70,000 | [https://www.beaconcrm.org](https://www.beaconcrm.org)

At Beacon we're building the best nonprofit-focused CRM in the world. We
believe passionately in the power of technology to make a difference.

Innovative charities around the world trust Beacon to run their core
technology infrastructure. Animal welfare, human rights, disaster relief,
cancer support - all powered by Beacon.

We're a social enterprise and have doing good at the core of our mission.
We're also profitable, privately owned, and our goals are for long term
sustainable growth rather than a quick exit.

We're looking for a great Full-Stack Javascript Engineer who can help us to
design and build our world-class product for modern charities.

Our technology stack is built entirely around JavaScript running on AWS. The
front-end web app is built with React and Redux. Beacon's back-end
infrastructure is based around microservices running on AWS Lambda, making
Beacon the world's first serverless CRM.

More: [https://www.beaconcrm.org/careers/role/senior-full-stack-
jav...](https://www.beaconcrm.org/careers/role/senior-full-stack-javascript-
engineer) Contact: david@beaconcrm.org

------
healsdata
Urbint | Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | New York (NYC), NY |
REMOTE | FULLTIME

At Urbint, our mission is to create safer and more resilient communities using
AI. We are passionate about taking data about our changing world – from
climate, to urbanization, to infrastructure risk – and harnessing it to allow
utilities and infrastructure operators to predict and prevent threats and
meaningfully reduce field risk. We are a tight-knit team of coders, data
scientists, infrastructure experts, entrepreneurs, and creatives working
together to create and deliver cutting-edge technology to deliver insights
that keep people safe.

Our stack is Python, ClojureJS, React, Postgres, Redis.

Current Openings:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://urbint.com/careers/4001372003](https://urbint.com/careers/4001372003)

* Staff Software Engineer: [https://urbint.com/careers/4101782003](https://urbint.com/careers/4101782003)

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://urbint.com/careers/4088303003](https://urbint.com/careers/4088303003)

* Manager, Integration Engineering: [https://urbint.com/careers/4145465003](https://urbint.com/careers/4145465003)

------
theomega
Vimcar | Team Lead + Backend | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

Vimcar provides vehicle fleet management for SMBs in Europe, thus helping
small companies to keep track where their cars are and optimize how their are
utilized.

We are well funded with more than 70k customers and more than 90k connected
cars. Each of these cars is constantly transmitting live data to our servers
(so it is IoT :-D). Our business is strong despite the current situation (July
was our strongest month on the sales side), so we want to grow.

Technologies include (recent) Java, Typescript, React, AWS, Docker, Jenkins.

Office in central Berlin, Germany, close to public transport. Office language
is English.

Open Positions, with more details and application form:

\- Team Lead for a small crossfunctional team (Backend + Frontend) with
Frontend Skills: [https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/team-lead-frontend-web-
ap...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/team-lead-frontend-web-applications-
m-f-d?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1596027381970)

\- Senior Backend Java Engineer & Architect :
[https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/senior-java-developer-
m-f...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/senior-java-developer-m-
f-d?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1596027607922)

------
intruder_io
Intruder | [https://intruder.io](https://intruder.io) | Software Engineer |
London | ONSITE

Intruder is a SaaS platform that helps companies easily identify their cyber
security weaknesses, and fix them, before they get hacked. We're a fast
growing startup, over 500 customers from around the world love our product.

Tech stack: Vue.js front-end, back-end uses both Ruby on Rails and
Python/Django. Many 3rd party API integrations. Lots of our stuff already runs
on Kubernetes, and we're working towards migrating our main app. Unit tests,
continuous integration and deployment are core to our dev process.

We're a small team that's mostly based in London, but looking to grow
significantly in the near-term. Currently all remote but looking to establish
a London office (likely to be in Shoreditch) again soon.

We're looking for a full stack software engineer who likes working in a close-
knit team and enjoys all aspects of the dev process and a good amount of
DevOps! If that sounds cool, check
[https://intruder.breezy.hr/p/c46901d9086701-software-
enginee...](https://intruder.breezy.hr/p/c46901d9086701-software-engineer) or
email me (CTO) at patrick@intruder.io

------
neeve
Neeve Research |
[https://www.neeveresearch.com](https://www.neeveresearch.com) | Bay Area, New
York & India | Sr. Java Software Engineers | Full-Time | Onsite (Remote during
Covid-19)

Neeve Research offers a distributed data and compute framework, called X
Platform, that is used to process massive amounts of big and fast data in real
time.

X combines in-memory big-data storage (high 10s of TB), fast-data streaming,
and real-time data processing (10s of ms to μs) in a single holistic offering
thus supercharging the data management, real-time compute and analytical
capabilities of the enterprise. X based systems are microservices based in
which each microservice manages private, completely durable, in-memory state,
that is horizontally scalable, fault tolerant, ultra-performant and
collaborates with other Microservices using fire-n-forget, exactly once
message passing. X is being used to implement a wide variety of enterprise
systems ranging from high performance data stores, low latency stream
processors, real-time analytics engines and machine learning pipelines to
complex, highly collaborative miroservices applications.

Our customers include Fortune Global 500 Bank, who is using us to power their
Equity Trading platform, and Fortune 500 travel and hospitality giant, using
us as the backbone of their e-commerce system for point of sales
personalization.

Careers:
[https://www.neeveresearch.com/careers](https://www.neeveresearch.com/careers)

Apply: jobs@neeveresearch.com

------
libang
Libang Surgical Technologies | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time

Mechanical Engineer

Help improve breast cancer treatment! We are looking for outstanding engineer
to play a foundational role in creating a new surgical robot to transform the
treatment of breast cancer. Use your professional skills to help improve the
standard of care for the many millions of women facing this awful disease
around the world.

As part of the founding design team, your views will be heard: you will
crucially influence the core R&D and product design and development. You will
be joining an early-stage company founded in Vancouver, well-financed, and led
by an experienced team.

We are really looking for people with directly relevant experience. Have you
worked in medical device development (e.g. ISO 13485) , robotics, image
guidance, MRI compatible materials and design?

Must have permission to work in Canada. This will be a challenging and
rewarding opportunity to bring your skills and ideas to. Mention HN in the
email and resume you send to jobs (at) libangsurgical (dot) com.

------
griffinkelly
Caper | YC W16 | [https://www.caper.ai/](https://www.caper.ai/) | Remote |
Fulltime Caper builds smart shopping carts - powered by deep learning and
computer vision - to enable a seamless grab-and-go retail experience. We
differ from other emerging cashierless technologies like Amazon Go because we
are the scalable solution. Caper’s autonomous checkout technology is plug and
play, meaning it requires no in-store renovation, no operational overhaul, no
heavy computations or endless image labeling. Any retailers can buy the carts
and their entire store is upgraded with cashierless capabilities. Caper costs
less than 1% of Amazon Go's infrastructure. We are already live in-stores and
our customers love us! See here:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/25/tired-l...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/25/tired-l..).

Software Engineer:
[https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/10](https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/10)

Android Engineer:
[https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/11](https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/11)

Sr. Computer Vision Engineer:
[https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/4](https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/4)

Reach out directly to me if interested at griffin.kelly at caperlab.com

------
nrp
Framework | Frontend Engineer, UX/UI Designer | Full-time | Headquartered in
Burlingame, CA, but REMOTE ok | [https://frame.work](https://frame.work)

At Framework, we're fixing consumer electronics. We know products can be
better for you and for the environment. Unlike most devices, ours are open for
you to repair and upgrade.

Our team is made up of folks from previous successful consumer electronics
startups, including the founding team of Oculus. We're early stage, but funded
to deliver on our mission.

We're hiring across a range of roles both around hardware development and on
creation of our marketplace for repairable products and parts:

* Frontend Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/framework/35394a28-12de-41e0-b741-c3bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/35394a28-12de-41e0-b741-c3bfc3c51468)

* UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/framework/644c9e38-5642-4016-8361-6378...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/644c9e38-5642-4016-8361-6378708c740b)

* Product Design Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/framework/ea8fbe0d-d98b-4f10-b7ec-730a...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/ea8fbe0d-d98b-4f10-b7ec-730aed6c01f0)

------
fouadmatin
Indent | San Francisco, New York, Remote |
[https://indent.com](https://indent.com)

At Indent, we’re working to make it possible for companies to safeguard the
data they’re entrusted with, while still delivering high quality product
experiences. Help us make that a reality.

We’re looking to work with folks who are interested in building and operating
infrastructure that serves as a platform for immediate product goals and
future-facing possibilities. We just went on Software Engineering Daily to
talk about some of our tech and architecture
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2020/07/28/access-
contr...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2020/07/28/access-contr...)) if
you’d like to hear our thinking behind some of those decisions.

Check out our open roles at Indent here:
[https://indent.com/jobs](https://indent.com/jobs)

Tech Stack: Go, Cadence, Presto, Flink, Kubernetes, Terraform, Next.js, React,
TypeScript

If you're interested in chatting more, feel free to apply on
[https://indent.com/jobs](https://indent.com/jobs) or send us an email at
hiring@indent.com. Looking forward to talking!

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & More | Full time | NYC & REMOTE

Paige is using deep learning to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We
have raised $95M and have one FDA cleared product. You'll be part of a team of
experts in AI, software engineering, and cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

AI Scientist (PhD or equivalent):
[https://grnh.se/9dfdd02a2us](https://grnh.se/9dfdd02a2us)

Senior AI Engineer: [https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us](https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us)

Software Engineer, AI:
[https://grnh.se/66fb56082us](https://grnh.se/66fb56082us)

Senior Software Engineer, Data:
[https://grnh.se/f7b678462us](https://grnh.se/f7b678462us)

Many other positions are also open, including Data Engineer roles, Account
Executive, Cyber Security Architect, etc.:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more at [https://paige.ai/](https://paige.ai/)

------
amoitnga
DialogEDU | West Palm Beach, FL | REMOTE US | Ruby on Rails developer (2)|
Full-time |

Our team is currently 2 full-stack rails engineers, We're looking to bring 2
more (front-end/back-end focused). But working with rails on day to day is a
must.

MUST have: 3+ years production Ruby on Rails experience. TDD/BDD using Rspec,
Capybara. Experience using/implementing RESTful APIs. Experience with code
refactoring & optimization.

Bonus back-end: AWS, Docker, large databases. Bonus front-end: 3+ years
production React experience, Strong js experience. Front end testing, Cypress
or similar. Basic understand of rails is required.

Our tech: Rails 4. React, Ember 1.8, jQuery. MySQL. AWS SQS, Docker

Projects to work on in the near future: Update rials from 4 to 6. Improve test
suite, increase test coverage. Extract Rails engines into core app. Improve
performance. Scale. Develop integrations with 3rd party APIs. Improve cloud
architecture, deploy tools. Replace Ember 1.8 widgets with React. make your
email subject line 'Dialog SE application <your name>' so we know you've read
this. Overhaul platform UI/UX

Send email to jobs at dialogedu.com

Include in the email: Resume. Your focus: back-end or front-end. Why you'd be
a good addition to the team. If possible, links to projects/code samples that
highlight your skills.

------
realwork
Realwork | Multiple positions | REMOTE / ONSITE (US and EU), FULL-TIME |
[https://www.realwork.ai](https://www.realwork.ai)

Three-quarters of the workforce don’t sit behind a desk. They’re too busy
doing things like hanging drywall, setting up retail displays and stocking
warehouse shelves. If you’re among those who rarely set foot in an office, you
know how valuable office productivity tools could be. And that’s where
RealWork comes in. We designed a simple, user-friendly productivity interface
and put it in the hardworking hands of those who need it most: People out in
the field. So, mobile workers can finally be as efficient, productive and
satisfied as office workers.

We are New York based have built the basic engine and are now looking for
talented people who can help us take this to the next step.

We are looking for the following people:

\- Managing Director We are looking for a person who have experience from
either the construction, hospitality, mining, transportation or manufacturing
industry and who wan

\- CTO You would be responsible for leading the further development of our
platform. We expect all applicants to be self-disciplined, to think for for
themselves and to be able to lead others.

For all employees, we offer: \- Equity \- Healthcare \- Benefits \- 5 weeks of
vacation

To apply please write us at admin@realwork.ai

------
mandrieux
Tecton | UI/Dataviz/Front-End, Solutions/Sales Engineer, Data Infrastructure |
SF or New York | Onsite/Remote | [https://tecton.ai](https://tecton.ai)

Tecton's platform is designed to help machine learning teams manage the end-
to-end lifecycle of features for real-time data/ML systems that run in
production. We have raised $25M from Sequoia Capital, Andreessen Horowitz and
other top investors. Our founding team previously created Uber's Michelangelo
Platform: [https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo-machine-learning-
platform/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo-machine-learning-platform/)

To apply, visit our Careers Page:
[https://tecton.ai/careers/](https://tecton.ai/careers/)

\- UI/Dataviz/Front-End Engineer: You will have the opportunity to design and
build our customer facing interfaces and data visualization tools.

\- Solutions/Sales Engineer: You will drive successful technical engagements
with prospects and customers and be an integral part of our overall enterprise
sales process.

\- Data Infrastructure: You will have a critical role in building and scaling
our Spark and Flink based data streaming platform.

For more information, check out our website:
[https://tecton.ai](https://tecton.ai)

If you do not see a relevant role on the list, you can send your resume to
careers@tecton.ai

~~~
rishabluthra
Hey, do you know if you guys will be hiring interns for next summer?

------
sfourdrinier
Lark.com | Senior TypeScript / Node.js Software Engineer | Full-time |
California & Remote | [https://www.lark.com/](https://www.lark.com/)

Lark.com is an AI platform to manage chronic health conditions based on a
virtual coach. We're moving all of our stack to one platform with TypeScript.

We are looking for: \- Senior React Native Engineer: help rewrite our app in
React Native
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/larkhealth/jobs/4700494002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/larkhealth/jobs/4700494002)

\- Senior TypeScript / Node.js Backend Software Engineer: help us scale the
ingest and processing of events.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/larkhealth/jobs/4420780002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/larkhealth/jobs/4420780002)

\- Senior Full Stack / React Engineer - tools team: help us manage our shared
UI, develop UIs using React/Next.js
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/larkhealth/jobs/4768153002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/larkhealth/jobs/4768153002)

Tech stack: Javascript/TypeScript, AWS, Kubernetes, Serverless, DynamoDB,
React, React Native

------
cyriacthomas
Compile Inc. | Software engineer - Product | Bangalore, India | Fulltime
ONSITE | [https://www.compile.com/](https://www.compile.com/)

Compile provides pharma and medtech companies with the most comprehensive view
of the U.S. healthcare market available. The company is high-growth and
revenue positive for the past 6 years and counts 16 out of the top 25 US
pharma as its customers.

We're a small team and we're bootstrapped (self-funded). There's lots of room
to grown and learn.

If this excites you and fit the requirements below, apply to careers AT
compile.com

* Software engineer - Product: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#software-eng...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#software-engineer-product)

* Full-stack developer: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#full-stack-d...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#full-stack-developer)

* Healthcare associate: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#healthcare-a...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#healthcare-associate)

------
lmejia14115
Truework | Operations Specialist | Draper, Utah | Full time Remote due to
COVID19/ ONSITE | Truework.com

At Truework we are hyper-focused on building products that enable businesses
and consumers to regain control over how their sensitive information is shared
online. Our identity verification platform helps HR teams improve privacy and
unlock productivity by automating employment and income verifications. On the
consumer side, we are giving employees unprecedented visibility into how their
professional information is shared between third parties such as banks,
mortgage lenders and employers. We believe increasing data transparency and
returning data controls to the consumer are two crucial steps toward improving
the health and safety of the internet as we know it.

We are currently looking to add foundational members to our Operations team in
Draper, Utah. You can apply here

 _Operations Specialist
-[https://boards.greenhouse.io/truework/jobs/4123034003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/truework/jobs/4123034003)

_Operations Manager -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/truework/jobs/4158637003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/truework/jobs/4158637003)

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Senior Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time

[http://kipsu.co/3ivc](http://kipsu.co/3ivc)

Kipsu is a nine-year old, bootstrapped software company whose messaging tools
keep personal connections at the heart of service. We're hiring driven,
curious developers with 3 - 5 years of experience to become a vital part of
our engineering team of 15 and help us build the next phase of our industry-
leading software platform.

What to expect:

• Design systems, select technologies, drive meaningful changes, and help
shape the culture as a key player on our team.

• Embrace DevOps not just as jargon but as a philosophy.

• A culture of learning and take a “no fear” attitude toward solving
interesting problems.

• Blameless sprint retrospectives with a focus on experimentation and
continuous improvement.

• Plenty of opportunities for leadership from day one as we scale.

• Reliance on OO principles and solid coding practices. Our stack includes
apps and services in PHP, Javascript / Node.js / Typescript / React, Python,
Swift, and Kotlin.

Our team members are given the trust and license to excel at their jobs, and
are supported along the way to continuously grow.

If you’re interested in learning more, we welcome you to email us at
resume@kipsu.com, or to view our full job description at
[http://kipsu.co/3ivc](http://kipsu.co/3ivc) and apply there. Either way, a
human will get back to you!

~~~
mswen
Does Kipsu do internships? I have a son who is starting his junior year at U
of Minnesota, Twin Cities in the Computer Engineering program. This past
summer he had applied for a bunch of internships and with COVID-19 shutdowns
everything just dried up.

~~~
osmihi
We do! We don't have one open right now but are always open to connect with
bright students and see if there would be a fit for next summer. You can have
him reach out to resume@kipsu.com if he's interested.

------
bmabeySN
SimpleNexus|Software Engineer (full-stack)| Based in Lehi, UT. Tech Stack:
Vue.js, Ruby on Rails; Swift and Kotlin for mobile (we're open to hiring those
who don't have experience in our tech stack as well)

We are a rapidly growing Saas company looking for talented Software Engineers
to join the team!

SimpleNexus sets the bar for what a digital mortgage platform should be.

Check out our careers page at:
[https://simplenexus.com/sn/careers/](https://simplenexus.com/sn/careers/) to
apply and learn more about who we are!

------
zpico
Pico MES | Frontend Developer | Backend Dev | North America | Remote | Full-
Time

Pico MES is a well funded Seed stage startup developing a software/hardware
system deployed in midsize factories. We have a web-based product which allows
manufacturing engineers and technicians to create and manage their entire
workflows within the factory and crosses everything from electric vehicles to
aerospace and more. We also provide a distributed hardware system for
integrating the 100s of devices on the factory floor into our system. We're a
team of software and hardware engineers that understand what it takes to build
a highly capable manufacturing line and we need your help.

We're looking for an experienced Frontend Engineer to implement some very cool
UI designs collaborating with our in-house UI/UX designer. We primarily use
React/Redux and Golang on the backend. We're also hiring for a backend
engineer. Lots of growth potential as we go after the 40k+ midsize factories
in the US alone.

Our team is remote though most are located on the West Coast, US. Our
customers are spread throughout the US and in the future we'll likely have an
office or support location in the Midwest.

Please reach out to me zac [at] picomes.com

------
wallacemlu
Cookie.AI | Remote | Full time

Cookie.AI, Inc. is a remote-first stealth startup headquartered in the Silicon
Valley / Bay Area. We are building a market category defining data security
company for the dynamic world of cybersecurity. We are well-funded and backed
by top-tier VCs and CEOs as our angel investors. The founders and early team
have very strong entrepreneurial experiences, late stage startups, and big
companies. We are looking for engineers (distributed systems, SaaS platform,
fullstack) with strong interests and hands-on experiences in machine learning
/ security / SaaS. You will play a critical role in building products, working
closely with early design partners and customers, and collaborating with
senior engineers who have built and shipped $1B+ products. You will gain
hands-on experience with cutting-edge technologies (Presto, Kafka, Golang,
Docker, K8s, Figma, React.js, GraphQL, Cloud Native Services, etc.) and many
others from the open-source world. We are looking for characteristics such as
ambition, commitment to build a company, passion to build products, and
intellectual curiosity to innovate! Please reach out: hello AT cookie.ai

------
niall00c
Cohere Health | Software/Machine Learning Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE OR
REMOTE

Cohere Health is simplifying healthcare for patients, their doctors, and all
those who are important in a patient’s healthcare experience, both in and out
of the doctors office. We build software that is expressly designed to ensure
the appropriate plan of care is understood and expeditiously approved, so that
patients and doctors can focus on health, rather than payment or
administrative hassles.

This is a unique opportunity to join a rapidly growing engineering team with
great ambition. You will have an outsized influence on the future direction
and technology decisions.

Our application stack:

    
    
        - React
        - Groovy Grails/Springboot
        - MongoDB
        - AWS
    

Throughout the interview process you can expect the following during your time
with us:

    
    
        - A coding test
        - Phone call to review with hiring manager
        - Virtual pairing interview (system architecture and design)
        - Hopefully a quick decision and offer!
    

Software Engineer - [https://grnh.se/d56e23313us](https://grnh.se/d56e23313us)

Machine Learning Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/134c4c363us](https://grnh.se/134c4c363us)

~~~
chaitanya_333
Hi! I am very much interested in ML role.. I have 2 Years of Industry
Experience as Data Scientist and 1+ year of ML - NLP research experience + MS
in Data Science.

I am very much passionate about applying ML/DL techniques in healthcare
domain. I would love to chat with you..

------
mmohr
Volocopter | (Senior) Embedded Software Engineer / (Senior) Autonomous Flight
Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Bruchsal, Germany & Munich, Germany |
[https://volocopter.com/en/](https://volocopter.com/en/)

We at Volocopter are pioneers in the development of electrical air taxis that
take off and land vertically (eVTOLs).

We bring Urban Air Mobility to life, by establishing air taxis in addition to
current transportation options in megacities globally. Our aim is to offer
affordable on-demand air taxi services and save people time by flying them
safely to their destination. In 2011 we performed the first-ever piloted
flight of a purely electrical multicopter and have since showcased numerous
public flights with our full-scale Volocopter.

We are looking for software engineers experienced in the development of real-
time embedded software applications.

Prior aerospace experience is great, but not a requirement.

Join us and build software that will literally take off in front of you!

List of all job offers to apply directly:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/VolocopterGmbH](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/VolocopterGmbH)

Videos of flights:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/Volocopter/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/Volocopter/videos)

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to drop me an email at manuel.mohr
(at) volocopter (dot) com :)

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations (not-dev) | Full-time | REMOTE (US West Coast/APAC _)
|[https://inc-query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Small, profitable, rapidly growing, fully remote tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding familiarity is
required. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a bunch
of other HNers who work here.

_For APAC candidates: You'd be the 2nd hire in the region! We're looking for
UTC+7 and points east (E/SE Asia, Oceania, Aus/NZ).

------
kubatyszko
FiniteState | Infrastructure Engineer | Columbus, OH | PERMANENT REMOTE OK |
Full time

Infrastructure Engineer (Kubernetes)

At Finite State, we are leveraging massive amounts of data to solve the next
generation of security problems generated by the Internet of Things (IoT). We
are seeking an Infrastructure Kubernetes Engineer to help us provide
comprehensive cybersecurity for the modern World. The individual filling this
role will work on building world class information security products with one
or more agile development teams. If you are an experienced self-starter who
enjoys working in a fast-paced, collaborative environment, then we want to
talk to you!

About you:

    
    
       * Expert sysadmin, experienced in managing large deployments
    
       * Master troubleshooter - you know how computers work inside and out
    
       * You enjoy challenge and won’t stop until it’s solved
    
       * Program in at least one popular language, Python preferred, others welcome (Go, C, Rust, Assembly, even PHP)
    
       * Experience in UNIX-focused operations role (5+ years)
    
       * Docker [vanila, swarm], Kubernetes, or Nomad - large infrastructure is what you eat for breakfast
    
       * You know your neighbor's wifi password
    
       * You’re not afraid of recompiling your Kernel or tweaking bootloaders
    
    

About the job:

    
    
       * Support and develop our data processing infrastructure, currently AWS (serverless)
    
       * Work on our next-generation platform, supporting on-premises deployment (Kubernetes, Kafka, OpenFAAS)
    
       * Ensure high reliability and stability of the platform
    
       * Automate, automate, automate, monitor
    
       * Provide technical direction and ownership of the infrastructure

~~~
zhiyanfoo
How would we apply for this position? Not listed as an open position on
[https://finitestate.io/careers/](https://finitestate.io/careers/) or
[https://apply.workable.com/finitestate/](https://apply.workable.com/finitestate/).

~~~
kubatyszko
This position is so fresh, you get a head start while we work on getting it
onto the careers page. Feel free to drop us a note using contact form and
we'll continue the conversation from there.

------
zschuessler
Engage | Remote/Alexandria, VA | PHP, WordPress, Laravel Engineers

Important: Please, no recruiters or agencies. We are only entertaining US
citizens able to work in the EST timezone at this time.

Engage ([https://enga.ge](https://enga.ge)) is a full stack digital agency
seeking to fill roles in PHP, WordPress, and Laravel full-stack development.

The ideal candidate is an intermediate or senior engineer with experience in
the items below. Willing to entertain a junior position for the right
candidate.

    
    
      - A PHP framework such as Laravel or Symfony
    
      - A JavaScript library such as React or Vue
    
      - Basic understanding of systems administration
    
      - Knowledge of database architecture patterns
    
      - Willing to continue ongoing learning and passion for software
    

Engage is a great agency to work with! The team works to create award-winning
designs, build complex architectures, and take on advocacy projects for high-
impact organizations.

Remote workers should be able to attend meetings in the EST timezone if
applying.

To apply please message me at zachary.schuessler@engagedc.com with a list of
projects you've enjoyed most, a link to open source work if applicable, your
desired salary range, and a little blurb about yourself. Looking forward to
hearing from you!

------
internalrec
Synthego | Redwood City, CA | Data Engineer | Backend Engineer | ONSITE

Synthego is a mature biotech startup, developing an industrialized CRISPR
genetic editing platform.
[https://www.synthego.com/](https://www.synthego.com/)

About the Data Engineer role:

    
    
      - Build ETLs for incorporating (accounting, marketing, biological, chemical, and operational) data from internal and external systems into a data warehouse.
      - Tech stack: Python and SQL
      - Non-CS backgrounds are also welcome.
      More about the role: https://jobs.lever.co/synthego/8a97bcf1-7669-44f8-ba6c-6375b874fdf7
    

About the Backend Engineer role:

    
    
      - Build/improve our customer facing website and webstore.
      - Build integration w/ external services.
      - Collaborate w/ Engineering, Product, Sales, Marketing, Sales Operations, and Finance.
      - Tech stack: Python and Django
      More about the role: https://jobs.lever.co/synthego/60bb98fb-d807-44ff-888a-fab07d40e5d3
    

All open positions: [https://www.synthego.com/careers#open-
positions](https://www.synthego.com/careers#open-positions)

Reach out at: recinternal [at] gmail dot com

------
danielle_drip
Drip ([https://www.drip.com/](https://www.drip.com/)) | Senior Software
Engineer, Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | REMOTE | Full-Time

Drip is the first Ecommerce CRM - ECRM. Our mission is to help brands grow by
giving everyone the same powerful automation tools as the big guys. We’re here
to help brands fight back against the powers that be: impersonal giants like
Amazon. We like to call this the ecommerce rebellion.

Full Job Spec:
[https://www.drip.com/careers/0f895156-4508-4993-ab11-d5f2d7b...](https://www.drip.com/careers/0f895156-4508-4993-ab11-d5f2d7bf87a6/senior-
software-engineer)

If interested, please apply at: [https://www.drip.com/careers#open-
positions](https://www.drip.com/careers#open-positions)

------
Anna_Zakaryan
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)
JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for talent for these specific roles:

• Head of Integration/Metadata

• Product Manager

• Senior Backend Engineer (Go, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, ES)

• Senior Frontend Engineer (Vue.JS, Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript, React
Native) — especially with TV and mobile hybrid experience

• Site Reliability Engineer.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 50 great people. If
you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at talent@justwatch.com. We don’t believe perfect CVs exist, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
chriscal
Chartable | Product Engineer, Sr. Backend Engineer, Account Manager, Account
Executive | New York City, NY | Remote | Full Time

Chartable's podcast analytics and attribution tools help publishers grow, and
help brands & agencies understand their spend. We're trusted by top publishers
and brands to handle hundreds of millions of podcast downloads per month.

We’re a startup in a growing market, funded by top-tier investors including
Initialized Capital, Naval Ravikant, Greycroft, Ryan Hoover, and others. We
offer great benefits (medical, dental, gym, vacation, etc), and a generous
options grant.

We don't care about where you went to school, or whether you have a Big Name
on your résumé. We love to work with people who are driven, kind, and
proactive. Though we're based in New York, we're open to working with anyone
within the continental US. (We're unfortunately unable to accept international
applicants.)

We use:

* Rails (backend) and React (frontend)

* Heroku and AWS Lambda/Serverless

* Postgres, Redis, Citus Data, and Elasticsearch

Open Positions:

* Product Engineer (Come help build, improve and maintain Chartable’s suite of products)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Help us move to a stream-based architecture!)

* Account Manager (sales, support, customer service)

* Account Executive (business development, sales)

For more information and to apply:
[https://chartable.com/jobs/](https://chartable.com/jobs/)

------
andrewkv19
Square | Square Capital - Servicing Platform | Senior Backend or Fullstack
Engineer | Full-time | US / Canada (Remote friendly)

We are looking for a senior engineer to join Square's Capital Division,
focused on building out our Servicing Platform for lending / credit products.

Job posting:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999717928642](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999717928642)

Tech stack: Mostly Ruby, some Go

You will:

Work with engineering, product, and other partners to build software that is
clean and forward-thinking Develop modern APIs that integrate web clients with
server backends Build well-designed, reusable systems to model financial
systems, financial transactions, and borrower experiences Build systems that
collect and maintain customers’ sensitive data, while holding Square to the
highest standards for security and compliance Design fault tolerant systems so
the team can be brave and move fast, without ever negatively affecting our
customers Participate in ongoing training to maintain current knowledge of
BSA/AML and perform BSA/AML duties as required by job function

Qualifications You have:

\- 3+ years of software engineering experience \- Interest in working on
backend systems, from APIs and business logic to optimizing database
transactions \- Interest in modeling complex domains and building resilient
systems to support real world applications \- Strong software development
skills and computer science fundamentals \- Interest in working with other
engineering teams and partners

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Engineers | Product Managers | Remote |
[https://www.kraken.com/en-us/careers](https://www.kraken.com/en-us/careers)

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development and product teams. At Kraken
we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in
choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life.

September Highlights:

\- Senior Backend Engineer, Rust | Remote

\- Backend Engineer, Crypto/Payments | Remote

We’re also hiring software engineers with the following skillsets: Backend
(Rust/Go/Typescript/NodeJS), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP) and
many more.

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at [https://www.kraken.com/en-
us/careers](https://www.kraken.com/en-us/careers). Once you have completed
your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please email me a
confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile is reviewed
by our hiring team.

------
melbel19
Pager

Engineering | Remote | [https://pager.com](https://pager.com) |
[https://grnh.se/f738bebe1us](https://grnh.se/f738bebe1us)

Short Pitch: Communications and collaborations platform to unify healthcare
teams and services.

Longer Pitch: Pager delivers a “like having a doctor in your family”
healthcare experience, making it simple for consumers to connect with the
trusted experts they need to make the right healthcare decisions. We bring
consumers, nurses, doctors and other members of the care team together through
text, voice and video chat, all in one place. We partner with healthcare
organizations to deliver seamless, tech-enabled services and solutions for a
consumer experience that leads to better decisions, outcomes and healthier
lives. Started in 2014 and based in New York City, but hiring remote roles as
well.

Hiring for: \- Engineering Manager (Backend)

\- Engineering Manager (Web)

\- Senior Platform Engineer (Remote)

\- Senior Platform Engineer (NYC & United States)

\- Senior QA Analyst

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend (Remote)

\- Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET)

\- Corporate Development Manager

\- Content Marketing Manager

\- Care Coordinator

\- Help Desk Specialist

\- RVP of Sales

I'm a Technical Recruiter at Pager, happy to talk about the roles and company
culture!

~~~
elbear
Hi! I just tried to apply through your job page on greenhouse, but I can't go
through with the process. The ReCaptcha challenge doesn't load. Can you help?

~~~
elbear
I finally was able to send it by using Firefox.

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com/team](https://serpapi.com/team) | Customer
Success | Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE AND REMOTE FIRST
COMPANY | $52k 1099 + profit sharing bonuses

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

We are looking someone to join our custom success team. Main tasks are
interacting with customers, helping them solve issues they encounter, open
tickets on GitHub if it's not solvable directly, invoicing, reaching out and
following up, sales, creating content (blog posts and youtube videos), and
Enterprise contract negotiations. Experience in customer support, sales,
programming, Ruby, Javascript, proxies, APIs, SaaS, B2B, or Browser Automation
are not required but are definitely pulses.

Awesome work environment: Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and
React.JS. We do continuous integration, continuous deployments, code reviews,
code pairings, profit sharing, and most of communication is async via GitHub.
We also value transparency and are a proud organizational member of the EFF.

Contact us @ jobs _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
seesawtaek
Seesaw | San Francisco, CA or Remote (US) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://web.seesaw.me](https://web.seesaw.me) Seesaw is a learning platform
that brings educators, students and families together to deepen student
learning. Teachers design and facilitate powerful learning experiences,
students create, reflect, collaborate, and make their learning visible, and
families actively support and celebrate student learning. Seesaw is used by
millions of K-12 students in over half the schools in the U.S. To learn more
about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is the right place
for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw](https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw)

We're currently looking for Sr Full-Stack Software Engineers
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/26bd1406-4ac9-4ea0-94b3-adf90b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/26bd1406-4ac9-4ea0-94b3-adf90b7e26e4)
to help deliver product experiences that delight students, teachers, and
families.

Tech Stack: Backend: Python3, Deployed on AWS Lambda + ApiGateway, GraphQL
endpoint. Frontend: React written in Typescript.

------
prune_ai
Prune AI | New York, NY | Senior Full-Stack Engineers, Senior Backend
Engineers | Full Time | Remote (US) or Onsite (NYC)

Prune.ai presents a scientific approach to social media marketing. We are
building an AI-powered marketplace to help businesses promote their products
with word-of-mouth on social media. We have an MVP in stealth mode and are
currently testing in closed beta.

We are looking for: * Experienced Full-stack/frontend engineer (React,
bootstrap, HTML5/CSS, Django)

* Experienced Backend Engineer (Python, Django, PostgreSQL, AWS and/or Azure, Scala and experience with Spark preferred)

* Machine Learning Scientist (Python, Tensorflow or PyTorch, R or Matlab, Docker or Kubernetes, Scala and experience with Spark preferred, Masters+/PhD preferred)

The engineering team works directly with Machine Learning Scientists, so there
is an opportunity for significant technical learning. Our team includes a PhD,
ex-Amazon, and people with 10+ years of experience. Our team of 5 is fully
remote at the moment, but we'd prefer applicants from the US to maximize time-
zone overlap.

MORE INFO/APPLY HERE: [https://angel.co/company/prune-
ai/jobs](https://angel.co/company/prune-ai/jobs)

------
buttah
PureStake | Crypto / Blockchain Engineers & Full Stack Engineers | Boston, MA
| REMOTE | [https://www.purestake.com/](https://www.purestake.com/)

PureStake is a blockchain infrastructure and developer tools company that's
focused on Algorand and Polkadot networks. We provide IaaS/validator services,
APIs, block explorers, wallets, and other technology to these two networks.

Most of these roles are for our pre-launch Ethereum-compatible smart contract
platform on Polkadot, Moonbeam
([https://moonbeam.network/](https://moonbeam.network/)). Moonbeam is focused
on making the transition between Ethereum and Polkadot totally seamless: by
leveraging the EVM pallet, we've created an environment that supports Solidity
smart contracts, popular Ethereum tools, account structures/data, and more.

We have a bunch of open roles and we'd love some help!

Most of these roles are remote, or remote-optional.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Full Stack Engineer: focused on supporting our web apps and APIs

* Full Stack Blockchain Engineer: Designing blockchain applications. Solidity preferred.

* Senior Blockchain Engineer: Rust and/or experience with the Substrate framework, Solidity/EVM experience is helpful.

* Ecosystem Development Lead

* Marketing Communications Manager

All roles are available on the PureStake website. Please apply here:
[https://www.purestake.com/about/careers/openings/](https://www.purestake.com/about/careers/openings/)

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Principal/Staff Data/Distributed Systems Engineer | San Francisco |
Full-time | ONSITE (REMOTE during COVID, ONSITE after)

About Survata:

Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup that helps large enterprises plan,
measure, and optimize brand advertising campaigns. We offer a comprehensive
set of tools that help our Fortune 500 clients to understand and improve how
they’re perceived in the marketplace, how aware consumers are of the value
they provide, and how much consumers trust them to provide the value they
promise.

About the Role:

Survata has built an excellent backend system for gathering and statistically
analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client list are
growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale in our
data pipelines. We're looking at doing a substantial overhaul of our data
pipelines to prepare us for our next stage of growth. We need experienced
technical leaders help us rationalize our cloud costs, architect a new high-
efficiency system, and help us develop a highly scalable, highly maintainable
set of pipelines.

See and apply for these roles at
[http://www.survata.com/careers](http://www.survata.com/careers) and/or email
me: george@survata.com

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA Los Angeles (but remote for now). &
ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis, Brazil.

AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team of
awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house.

Separately, we’re also hiring software developers who’d enjoy running our
client projects. This role is a hybrid individual contributor/manager role
with a lot of interesting challenges involved. We've found that the people who
succeed best in them are entrepreneurial developers who love to code but also
feel like they should try out "management" or have some freelance or
entrepreneurial experience.

We have a pretty fun team of developers, data scientists, designers and PMs.
We build products for startups like Protocol Labs and large companies like
Samsung, and work on human agency-increasing projects in house, like
[https://electricsms.com/](https://electricsms.com/)

We’re currently building things like a COVID-19 test platform and computer
vision to do an at-home COVID test, a customizable merch platform with some
cool computer vision and nlp behind it, and computer vision for preventative
medicine pee sticks.

Apply at [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

Or apply by solving this lighthearted COVID-19 programming challenge:
[https://challenges.ae.studio/](https://challenges.ae.studio/)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Bioinformatics Scientist, Data Science, Project
Management | Menlo Park, CA and London, UK | Onsite

Grail's blood test, Galleri, can detect 50 cancer types. Software is a key
part of our product, from powering our clinical study program, processing
samples to managing a large scale compute infrastructure. Our tech stack
includes React, Go, AWS and open source programs such as Reflow and Bigslice.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

Staff Frontend Software Engineer/Architect:
[https://bit.ly/2DC4Kcw](https://bit.ly/2DC4Kcw)

Senior Software Engineer (London, UK):
[https://bit.ly/2ELRcfD](https://bit.ly/2ELRcfD)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://bit.ly/3jEkMCF](https://bit.ly/3jEkMCF)

Bioinformatics Scientist: [https://bit.ly/3aANm3r](https://bit.ly/3aANm3r)

Senior Data Scientist: [https://bit.ly/30uvCnK](https://bit.ly/30uvCnK)

Project Manager: [https://bit.ly/3kfEIg0](https://bit.ly/3kfEIg0)

------
tk120404
Instavans | Frontend Engineers| Backend Engineers| Android Engineers |
Bengaluru | Currently Remote and Onsite post Covid-19

Instavans is a Logistics tech startup focused on the development of SaaS
products for the Road Trucking industry. Instavans has built and rolled out
SmarTruck™, a SaaS based TMS with a private marketplace. SmarTruck has
customers in India & the MENA region and is poised to enter Latam and Sub-
saharan Africa. The company’s innovative go-to-market plan involves working
with large Shippers and 4PLs (Fourth Party Logistics Service Providers) to
synergistically bring their Carriers on board.

We are looking for people to help us supercharge our growth, while we continue
to embody the values that have got us so far already. As we are a rapidly
growing company you will gain exposure to all areas of the platform,
understanding the key success drivers at an engineering team and gaining
invaluable experience for your future career. Success in this role will lead
to opportunities for growth across the entire engineering team with
significant scope for future development.

Backend: Node.js, Moleculer, Hapi/Express, NoSql, AWS, Docker, Git

Frontend: Angular/React, HTML5, Typescript, i18n

Android: Kotlin(Primary), Java

Competitive salary

To apply: careers@instavans.com

Do mention hackernews in the subject.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
colinrand
BanyanSecurity | DevOps Engineering | Full Time | Remote (San Francisco, CA)

At Banyan, we are building a truly ubiquitous secure remote access platform
that spans clouds, data centers, and all types of devices. Zero Trust.

We are looking for a DevOps Engineer to join our team. We are looking for
someone who is passionate about developer enablement and infrastructure
automation with an emphasis on quality and testing. Our platform operates
multi-cloud and runs on Kubernetes.

Key Responsibilities * Develop and continually improve our CD Pipelines *
Develop our infrastructure to ensure resilience and performance * Security,
Security, Security (we’re a security company) * Collaborate with engineering
stakeholders on their productivity challenges

Its a Huge Plus if you have * Multiple Public IaaS experience (GCP, AWS and
Azure) * Terraform * Kubernetes ecosystem * CD tools (Gitlab, Spinnaker,
Harness or similar) * PKI & Certificate Management

For more information and to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/banyansecurity/7235947b-0435-463b-99dd...](https://jobs.lever.co/banyansecurity/7235947b-0435-463b-99dd-7455f6a7c5ce)

[https://www.banyansecurity.io/careers](https://www.banyansecurity.io/careers)

------
risratorn
DataCamp | Javascript Engineers | Leuven(BE)/London(UK)/Remote(CET +/\- 2h) |
Full-time

DataCamp is building the best platform to learn and teach data skills. We
create technology for personalized learning experiences and bring the power of
data fluency to millions of people around the world.

We are looking for talented Full Stack Software Engineers to help us craft web
applications that make it easier to build interactive DataCamp courses and/or
help us improve and redefine the core learning experience. You will be part of
a great team, building applications and solving technical challenges every
single day! We are open to remote candidates in a comparable timezone.

For more information and to apply go to
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/1402346](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/1402346)

\---

Apart from Javascript engineers we are also looking for a Content Developer,
Head of Curriculum, Data Scientist, Salesforce Admin, Paid Social manager, UX
designer, Product manager, and more! Check
[https://www.datacamp.com/jobs/](https://www.datacamp.com/jobs/) for more
opportunities

------
JonathanStevens
Life-saving start-up | Senior Software Engineer (Python) | Always remote (in
EU) | [https://watcherr.com](https://watcherr.com)

Brief overview video:
[https://youtu.be/pWjZAmxGDUk](https://youtu.be/pWjZAmxGDUk)

Company: watcherr.com is a healthcare tech start-up that is currently
developing an ecosystem around a medically certified smartwatch that can
provide a much sought-after solution for the market, providing features like
indoor and outdoor location tracking, voice communication and advanced daily
activity insights to save lives by proactively trying to prevent cardiac
arrests and helping a person in distress more quickly.

Location: always remote (in EU), main timezone is CEST

Type: can be either contractor or on payroll

Looking for:

\- medior/senior Python engineers (Flask)

\- experience with cloud (preferably AWS)

Bonus:

\- data science, machine learning

\- worked in a start-up before

\- experience with React and C

Why us?

\- I once hired a candidate on a boat trip during a teambuilding weekend

\- contrarily to most start-ups, customers are already waiting for us to
launch the product in the next months

\- the company is founded by people with proven experience in this industry

\- we value everyone who helps to build this story and reward that with stock
options. If the company does well, so will you.

If you’re interested, send me your resume/LinkedIn via the website or to
jonathan.stevens@watcherr.com

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA or Remote

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup offering personalized education solutions
powered by Natural Language Processing. Cognii's award-winning Virtual
Learning Assistant is a conversational AI tutor that provides feedback and
assessment to students' written answers. We are currently hiring for the
following positions:

    
    
      NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    
      Full Stack Engineer
      - Experience in Ruby on Rails for designing a scalable web service architecture
      - API development and integration, front-end design, python based frameworks a plus
    
      Mobile App Developer
      - High quality iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Cognii offers an excellent opportunity to build and advance your career in AI.
Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to
include your location and an expression of interest in educational technology.
For more info, visit [https://www.cognii.com](https://www.cognii.com)

------
jameslesner
Catawiki | Engineers | Amsterdam (Netherlands) | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA |
www.catawiki.com

As one of the fastest growing online companies in Europe we offer a great
opportunity for you to grow as a developer working with an amazing team of 80+
engineers inside a diverse company with 50+ nationalities and counting!

We have vacancies for back-end, front-end, lead develoeprs and data engineers.
On a daily basis you'll work with Ruby, JS, Swift, Java and Python. If you're
into lower level technologies we have challenges for you helping us scale
Nginx, MySQL, Redis and ElasticSearch, all running in a multi-tenant
environment (metal, AWS, GCP).

Our challenges today include migrating our old Rails platform, create a
seamless integration between our hosting providers and establishing sane
abstractions across all of our applications/services. As well as this we’re
building out our microservice architecture (40 services and counting) and
building out new features for our millions of users.

You can work from two locations in the Netherlands (Amsterdam and Assen) and
we've gotten pretty good at the whole relocation business, so even if you're
outside the country feel free to drop me a line at j.lesner@catawiki.nl with
your resumé (Github/Gitlab will suffice if you don’t have a CV handy)

If you're interested in learning more. You can also apply direct on our
careers page: [https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs)
and you can read more about our recruitment process here:
[https://github.com/catawiki/join-us](https://github.com/catawiki/join-us).

------
rabidonrails
Phaxio | Senior Full Stack Engineer & Full Stack Engineers | Full-Time |
Remote

Phaxio's goal is to make it simple to build robust faxing capabilities into
software. Our goal is to give you all of the tools so that you don't have to
spend any brain/dev cycles thinking about to make fax work. It's not the
sexiest problem but the fax industry continues to grow, significantly year
over year.

You'll fit with our team if you love writing elegant, clean, and tested code.
You love to dabble in all parts of the software development lifecycle, from
IDE to production. You are willing to get your hands dirty using a variety of
technologies, some of which you’ve never even heard of yet. If a problem
sounds interesting, you’re the first to raise your hand to dig in and solve
it, often because you’re already thinking of solutions before the conversation
is over. You may have built a product or written code professionally that
isn’t “just some website”. You are always looking to help a colleague, but
have no problem asking for help when you feel like you’ve hit a roadblock. You
are a stickler about the details but are a master at navigating the constant
balancing act between perfection and “ready to deploy”.

We're a close-knit team that really appreciates each others company (even
though we're mostly remote) and insights. We're mainly looking for someone
that feel really comfortable with Rails although we do use a smattering of
other technologies as well.

If you're interested send me a note directly (email in profile) or Apply here:
[https://inteliquent.com/careers](https://inteliquent.com/careers)

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance and hybrid workloads
(HTAP). Our customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US
telcos, and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision — and if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Senior Software Engineer, Frontend (Portugal) * Software Engineer, Frontend (Portugal)

* Senior Software Engineer, Helios Serverless Backend (SF, Seattle, US Remote or Portugal)

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SF, Seattle or US Remote)

* Software Engineer, Database Engine (SF, Seattle, US Remote or Portugal)

* Senior Software Engineer, Performance (Seattle)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
memsql.engineering.

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

------
fougerejo
Partoo | Lead Developers / Senior Python Eng / Devops / QA | Paris, France |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://www.partoo.co/en/](https://www.partoo.co/en/)

We keep synchronized and up to date your business information on all major
online platforms as Google + Google Maps, Facebook, Apple Maps, Foursquare,
etc.. For example, those past weeks we helped tens of thousands of business
updating their opening times regarding coronavirus. Like this, we avoided
people doing unnecessary trips to a closed business.

We're looking for :

\- Lead developers, to manage a feature team of 3 devs and a PM. Experience in
python & webapps required.

\- Senior Python Engineer

\- Devops, junior possible here :)

\- QA, to help us setup a quality process for our app.

Our stack is mostly in Python & React, and we're in AWS. We're growing rapidly
while being profitable, and there are plenty of opportunities to leave a mark
in the company.

Need to be able to work in France.

To know more about us :
[https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo](https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo)
(in French)

If you're interested, send an email to julie@partoo.fr :)

------
micah_chatt
Amazon EKS | Sr Software Engineer | Remote (US/Canada) | Full Time

As a Senior Software Engineer in the Elastic Kubernetes Service (EKS) team you
will help us deliver the mission of making AWS the best place to run
containers. You will be part of an exceptional team that is moving the needle
towards making containers as the next generation compute platform. This is an
opportunity to engineer systems on a massive scale, and to gain top-notch
experience in distributed systems and cloud computing.

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1231608/senior-software-
deve...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1231608/senior-software-development-
engineer)

Also hiring:

* Senior Software Manager [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1202522/software-development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1202522/software-development-manager-elastic-kubernetes-service)

* Software Engineer [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1253531/software-development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1253531/software-development-engineer)

------
nixme
Qualified | Software Engineers (Full-time) | San Francisco OR Remote
(US/Canada) | [https://www.qualified.com](https://www.qualified.com)

We believe corporate websites should be more than just digital brochures.
Sales teams should be able to engage with prospective customers without the
"Request a Demo" or "Contact Us" back and forth. Our tech facilitate
conversations – think Zoom-like meetings – on your website, right when a
prospect is most interested in learning more about your products or services.

We're looking for engineers who enjoy working closely with customer-facing
teams, care about end-user experience and ownership of their work, yet
recognize delivering great product is about collaborative engineering not just
the individual developer.

Tech: React, Ruby, PostgreSQL. Early-stage with ecstatic customers. Funded by
Salesforce, Redpoint, Norwest (Series A).

Founders have previously built successful enterprise-focussed products (e.g.
GetFeedback, acquired by SurveyMonkey)

Email me at gopal@qualified.com or apply at
[https://www.qualified.com/careers](https://www.qualified.com/careers)

------
fspacecareers
Software Engineers - Java (Full-time) | DevOps Engineers (Full-time) |
Cambridge (UK) - ON-SITE |
[https://www.featurespace.com/](https://www.featurespace.com/)

Featurespace is the world leader in Adaptive Behavioural Analytics technology
for fraud and risk management. Using machine learning and anomaly detection,
our ARIC platform helps financial institutions and organizations around the
globe stop fraud in real time.

But we're more than just a tech company, our biggest asset is our people who
are exceptionally talented and dedicated to fighting fraud and protecting our
customers from risk.

We're looking for driven, dynamic people to join our Engineering team here at
Featurespace. If you're looking to work alongside ambitious academically-
minded people, read more about our open vacancies below.

For more information on the Software Engineer role, visit the job ad here -
[https://www.featurespace.com/careers-2/software-engineer-
jav...](https://www.featurespace.com/careers-2/software-engineer-java-2/)

For more information on the DevOps role, please visit the job ad here -
[https://www.featurespace.com/careers-2/dev-ops-
engineer-2/](https://www.featurespace.com/careers-2/dev-ops-engineer-2/)

Please apply through the application form at the bottom of the job ads, or
contact us through Talent@featurespace.co.uk for more info.

We also have quite a few additional roles open in Data Science, IT, and
Delivery. Please don't hesitate to contact us for more info.

------
schlub
Bison Trails | [https://bisontrails.co](https://bisontrails.co) | NYC | Full-
time | REMOTE (US)

Bison Trails is pioneering blockchain infrastructure, and we are looking for
exceptional engineers to join our highly-skilled and passionate team
headquartered in New York City, but working all across the country.

We're a Golang/Kubernetes shop with many production k8s clusters across
multiple regions and cloud providers. At our company, infrastructure is the
product. We're solving a variety of challenging infrastructure problems while
staying on the cutting edge of the blockchain space; We're helping new
networks launch testnets, engaging their communities, and most of all helping
customers easily launch nodes on our supported networks.

We're looking for a variety of roles, including:

* Experienced DevOps Engineer

* Blockchain Network Engineer

For a comprehensive list of roles and links to apply, see:
[https://grnh.se/658e57c03us](https://grnh.se/658e57c03us)

Feel free to apply, or DM/e-mail me directly: rob - at - bisontrails - dot -
co

------
nsx147
PawBoost | Senior PHP Backend Engineer | Raleigh, NC | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full
Time | PawBoost.com

PawBoost is a small <10 person tech company founded in 2014 that helps pet
owners reunite with their missing pets through web, email, and social media.
Bootstrapped and employee-owned. We take pride in our ability to stay lean,
profitable, and fiscally responsible while helping thousands of lost pets
every day.

We're looking to hire an experienced PHP developer to transition ownership of
our core Yii2 powered backend to. Ideally someone with experience bringing a
legacy codebase from the depths of MVP, duct-taped, scrappyness with little
testing to a well maintained well operated application and beyond.

Our Stack: AWS, Ubuntu, Apache, MySQL, PHP7, Yii2 Framework, jQuery / Vanilla
JS / SASS / Bootstrap, Docker

You will:

\- Help modernize the application

\- Work with product team to build out new features

\- Maintain existing features and fix bugs where necessary

\- Work with frontend/devops developers to automate and bridge gaps

Requirements:

\- 3-5+ years of professional PHP development

\- Experience with PHP MVC frameworks (Bonus points for Yii2)

\- Deep understanding of ORM, MySQL, queries and table structures

\- Solid PHP test experience

Remote work ok, easy-going team, build stuff that genuinely helps people
everyday.

If you are interested please send CV and Github link (if available) to tim at
pawboost . com

------
nikibeth
Retrium | Senior Software Engineers and Staff Software Engineers | 100% Remote
| Full Time

Retrium is a funded startup that helps teams improve their agile processes by
facilitating effective and engaging retrospective meetings.

We’re a small but growing cross-functional team of passionate and fun people.
We have an outstanding leadership team and a dedication to company culture, so
you’ll always feel connected to our mission, even though you can work from
anywhere in the US. We’re lucky enough to have an awesome product, great
revenue growth, high customer satisfaction, and low churn. We also have
amazing benefits!

Here’s a video from our last retreat that shows a bit about our company
culture:
[https://retrium.wistia.com/medias/yk8pz2q3ma](https://retrium.wistia.com/medias/yk8pz2q3ma)

We're looking to hire Senior Software Engineers and Staff Software Engineers
who are eager to work with these technologies: \- JavaScript (ES6, babel,
Flow, webpack, npm)

\- React (hooks, functional components)

\- WebSockets

\- Node (express.js)

\- MongoDB

\- Redis

\- AWS

\- Docker (scripting, Linux)

\- CI/CD

To apply, please send an email to developer-role@retrium.com or apply through
AngelList. Here's more about these opportunities:
[https://angel.co/company/retrium/jobs/854780-senior-
software...](https://angel.co/company/retrium/jobs/854780-senior-software-
engineer-remote-us)

------
dstein_viaduct
Viaduct | ML Engineer, Data Engineer, Site-Reliability Engineer, Full Stack
Engineer, Software Engineer | SF | Fulltime'

At Viaduct, we are developing an end-to-end machine learning platform to
empower automakers to build safer, smarter, and personalized vehicles. Our
platform increases the accessibility and actionability of connected vehicle
data for automakers and their end-customers. We are a small, diverse team
motivated to solve the hardest problems in the automotive industry and are
looking for thoughtful and driven engineers to join us!

To get a sense of our engineering culture, check out the open-source projects
we've created or maintain:

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/kustomize-sops](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/kustomize-sops)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/hybridcontents](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/hybridcontents)

\- [https://github.com/jupyter-
incubator/sparkmagic](https://github.com/jupyter-incubator/sparkmagic)

\-
[https://github.com/shreyashankar/gpt3-sandbox](https://github.com/shreyashankar/gpt3-sandbox)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/pipelines](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/pipelines)

Reach out at recruiting@viaduct.ai

[https://www.viaduct.ai/careers](https://www.viaduct.ai/careers)

------
onxmaps
onXmaps, Inc | 3D, Geospatial, Android, VueJS, Golang, Python | Montana or
REMOTE, USA only |
[https://www.onxmaps.com/careers](https://www.onxmaps.com/careers)

ABOUT – onX is a leading off-the-pavement GPS app, allowing users to download
sophisticated topographic maps for outdoor exploration. We bring our devotion
to the outdoors to work daily with a singular, powerful goal; to inspire
others to find their own adventures off the pavement.

Roles:

 _LEAD Senior 3D Engineer_ (WebGL, OpenGL and Metal) – This person will lead
the development of our web and mobile 3D platform.
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187&source=aWQ...](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187&source=aWQ9Ng%3D%3D)

 _Android Engineer_ (Kotlin) –
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=196&source=aWQ...](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=196&source=aWQ9Ng%3D%3D)

 _Software Development Engineer_ (Geospatial Data Automation, Python, Golang)
–
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=175&source=aWQ...](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=175&source=aWQ9Ng%3D%3D)

 _Front-End Engineer_ (VueJS) –
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=223&source=aWQ...](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=223&source=aWQ9Ng%3D%3D)

Contact: recruitment@onxmaps.com

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Senior (Python) Engineer | Lead Engineer Backend
Python | On-Site | [https://www.alasco.de/en/](https://www.alasco.de/en/) We
are a Munich-based StartUp that helps construction companies complete projects
on time and budget. We digitize the processes in construction planning and
execution by offering a cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany,
we want to take on the world. We're looking for Senior Python Engineers, a
Tech Lead, Frontend Engineers and Product Owner. More at
[https://alasco.de/en](https://alasco.de/en)

Our stack: django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS. Our company language is
English.

We're 50 people right now, wanna be the 51st? Reach out to
schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder) or jobs@alasco.de!

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a 120-person DC-based software company whose data and tools form the
technology backbone for public affairs teams. Our software supports government
affairs, grassroots advocacy, stakeholder engagement, media monitoring, and
much more.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more. We're currently hiring for
two roles: * Engineering Manager * Full-Stack Software Engineer

Learn more about our team at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
cerrno
Genesis Global Trading | Software Engineer | Full Time | New York, NY |
[https://genesistrading.com/](https://genesistrading.com/)

The digital currency market is the most exciting and fastest-growing segment
of finance, with new institutions and capital from around the world entering
the space every day. Genesis Global Trading, a subsidiary of Digital Currency
Group, is a pioneer in the industry, launching the first digital asset trading
desk in 2013 and the first institutional lending business in 2018. Today,
Genesis sits at the forefront of the industry, a global leader in digital
asset trading and lending.

Genesis Trading is seeking a talented Software Engineer based out of the NYC
office with interest in building latency-sensitive low-level systems. The
Software Engineer will focus on the proprietary trading platform and adjacent
systems. Flexibility to develop across multiple languages, particularly in
C++, Go, and Python preferred.

To apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/genesistrading/j/43FC9B355D/](https://apply.workable.com/genesistrading/j/43FC9B355D/).

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Product
Managers | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) | ONSITE
[https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Product Managers.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | QA Engineer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

At Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work together
to manage risk.

Aclaimant is looking for an experienced Clojure developer to join our team.
Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We work remotely
from the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important to us; it
helps us build culture and share knowledge.

Aclaimant is looking for a mid to senior level QA Engineer to join our growing
quality team. The perfect candidate will have experience with both manual and
automated testing and be meticulous and organized in their work. We are
looking for someone able to help build out a more extensive automated testing
suite while continuing with manual testing when and where necessary.
Aclaimant's QA team is a remote team, therefore excellent communication skills
are a must.

We expect candidates to be located in the US and work core hours.

Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://www.aclaimant.com/work-with-us](https://www.aclaimant.com/work-with-
us)

------
zedfoxus
Risk Administration Services, Inc. (RAS) | Senior Software Engineer | Full-
time | REMOTE | [https://rascompanies.com](https://rascompanies.com)

At RAS, we are investing in making buying work comp insurance very customer-
friendly and efficient. RAS sells Workers' Compensation (work comp) Insurance
in the upper Midwest. We are headquartered in Sioux Falls, SD. We've been in
business for 30 strong years. We have a great story; we have amazing people,
customers and partners. We'll do that using technology as a corporate
strategy. This position will continue building out our web application
platform, internal automation, APIs and migrate from an older .NET stack to
Python/Django. It's a very interesting field; ripe for disruption.

Tech stack: Python, Django, Vue, PostgreSQL, SQL Server and .NET

Apply here:
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=b6d09cf0-b874-42ca-9dd9-c3d1227f2837&ccId=11980045_3457&type=MP&lang=en_US)

~~~
darknessmonk
Hey, just to point out with rascompanies.com is giving certificate problems.

~~~
zedfoxus
Much appreciated, darknessmonk; I didn't realize. Thank you. We're days away
from moving to an improved site and hosting (sneak peek:
[https://dev.rascompanies.com](https://dev.rascompanies.com)).

------
ssawyer06
Paperless Parts | Boston, MA | Onsite (post-COVID) |
[https://www.paperlessparts.com/](https://www.paperlessparts.com/)

Paperless Parts is a Boston-based SaaS startup that is leading the digital
transformation for custom part manufacturers with a software platform that
helps manufacturers increase revenue and win more business.

Our engineering team is exceptional, and we are highly committed to making our
customers successful. If you want to be part of a startup that’s helping
transform one of the most critical industries in the world, apply today.

We've experienced amazing growth over the last six months, and are expanding
our engineering team. We have an immediate opening for a frontend-focused Full
Stack Engineer. This position requires a CS degree with major side projects
-OR- 2+ years of professional software engineering experience. React
experience is a big plus.

More details here: [https://www.paperlessparts.com/careers/full-stack-
engineer-f...](https://www.paperlessparts.com/careers/full-stack-engineer-
front-end-focus/)

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | REMOTE (Europe) or
Eindhoven (the Netherlands)

TalkJS lets developers build the perfect custom chat feature in hours instead
of months. We power communication in online marketplaces, community sites,
trading platforms and so on. We're product driven and we care tremendously
about quality: We're out to build the tool that every developer worldwide will
use to build chat/communication features.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Senior Fullstack Developer
        * iOS Developer
        * Android Developer
    

Our stack is mainly React, TypeScript, Elixir and PostgreSQL. Nearly the
entire company is product people, founders are a designer and a programmer.

TalkJS touches millions of people and is growing quickly. We're in it for the
long run: we combine a hungry ambition for growth with a healthy and flexible
work/life balance. We expect a lot from each other and give a lot of support
and freedom in return. Sound good?

More info on all positions + how to apply:
[https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

(no recruiters or agencies please)

------
mrrrrb
Sewan | Multiple positions | Full-time | ONSITE (2 WFH days/w) Paris 10eme or
Montpellier| [https://www.sewan.fr/](https://www.sewan.fr/)

Sewan is an European (Paris based) tech company providing B2B telco services
"with a twist" : Become your own telco and build your customer base, deploy
services and bill them through a unique white labeled web portal. We take care
of all the infrastructure, automation, shipping, billing, ... so you can focus
on your customers. Think some hybrid version of AT&T+AWS+Shopify.

Our services are available in France, Spain, Belgium and Germany at the moment
and we're in great shape despite the pandemic: 115M€+ expected revenue and a
recent 75M€ in funding

We recently started a spin-off team of about 20 people in charge of rethinking
and rebuilding part of our platform and main portal with new techs, and a
full-on "user first" approach supported by a dedicated UX conception team.
Tech stack: SPA ReactJS+Styled-components, GraphQL, SOA (Python/ NodeJS),
infra as code on AWS

I'm looking for experienced only :

* Product Owners & Scrum masters

* Backend Engineers (SOA Python/REST API or NodeJS/GraphQL)

* Frontend Engineers (SPA React/GraphQL)

* Devops Engineers (AWS, Terraform, Gitlab)

Contact: ricardo.belin AT sewan.fr

The company also offers a wide array of engineering positions (network, telco,
cloud computing, etc.) across multiple teams (R&D, Ops, devs, support...) that
you can find and apply for here
[https://www.sewan.jobs/](https://www.sewan.jobs/) (only in French at the
moment)

------
vindia
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware, the beating
heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce and payment
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Rails / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL /
Go / Docker / k8s / GCP / Gitlab CI

[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Apply via the link above or contact me at vincent@highstreetmobile.com if
you’d like to know more.

------
tiffatkoddi
Koddi | Currently seeking FT employees in the following locations: Ann Arbor,
MI | Fort Worth, TX | Austin, TX | New York, NY

Open roles: Senior Software Engineers (Go, Java, C, C++); QA Automation SDET
(Cypress, PostgresDB, TimescaleDB, Go); Senior Software Engineering
Leads/Manager (all locations); Senior Product Manager (adtech experience
preferred); Senior Data Engineer; Data Scientist; Technical Recruiter

Passionate about development in leading technologies? Looking to become a
major player on a diverse team? Want to make a big impact on an engineer-
driven roadmap in your next career adventure? Koddi Engineers drive innovation
by embracing challenges and deploying emerging technologies to solve complex
problems in software development.

Koddi is a technology company that was born in 2013 from an opportunity to
innovate in the adtech space. Our award-winning SaaS platform provides a
robust network for travel and hospitality brands to connect with consumers and
drive more revenue through unified metasearch, social, and programmatic
campaigns.

Headquartered in Fort Worth, Texas, we've grown exponentially to become a
diverse team distributed across the globe. Koddi empowers over 400,000
properties and has driven more than $20 billion in transactions for clients.
The Koddi platform has the most travel data points in the world, giving travel
marketers a new and advanced way to reach their customers.

Review all open roles at www.koddi.com/careers and apply directly, or send
your resume to tiffany.rogers@koddi.com. We are 100% remote until 2021, likely
to return in a flex capacity thereafter. Please reach out with any questions.
We are not currently seeking external recruitment partnerships at this time.

------
sudonim
Customer.io ([https://customer.io](https://customer.io)) | Remote (Globally) |
Full Time

Customer.io helps web and mobile apps send emails, push notifications, and SMS
through great APIs and an easy to use interface to deliver a great experience
for users and customers.

[https://customer.io/careers/](https://customer.io/careers/)

We've been around since 2012, have a team of 61, and are profitable.

Currently Hiring:

\- Mobile Engineer (Help us establish our mobile focused team!) :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/2293143](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/2293143)

\- Engineering Managers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/2309147](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/2309147)

( and the type of recruiter who would be reading hacker news -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/2302287](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/2302287)
)

------
emneb
Valora Digital | Fullstack Senior & Mid-level, ML Engineer | Full-time |
Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE or REMOTE (CET +- 2h)

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture and the way we
work. We are looking to bring the startup ethos to the corporate world and get
to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge customer base to
deploy to and lots of freedom.

I'm the lead of the full stack team and we are building the services behind
our products (mainly F#/C# on GCP, but we always look for the right tool for
the job).

You can learn more and apply here
[https://valora.digital](https://valora.digital) (bottom of the page). For the
ML position, please get in touch with our unit’s head directly at
michael.wirth@valora.com.

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, we leverage S&P Global’s world-class data to research, develop, and
implement leading AI and machine learning capabilities that drive fact-based,
objective decision making. From deep learning speech recognition and
transcription to advanced visualizations, entity recognition, state-of-the-art
search, and an AI-driven research platform, the Kensho team brings actionable
insight and order to complex data. Our products power S&P Global and deliver
innovative solutions and capabilities to their clients.

Founded in 2013, Kensho is headquartered in Cambridge, Massachusetts with
offices in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles. In 2018, S&P
Global acquired Kensho for $550M, the largest AI acquisition in history to
date.

We are currently looking for • Senior Data Engineers • Sr. Software Engineer,
Site Reliability • Software Engineer - Security • ML Engineers • and more!

To see all open positions visit
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
mattdennewitz
Muck Rack (remote-first) is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our
fast-growing, fully remote team. As a Senior Software Engineer you’ll work
alongside the CTO, fellow software engineers, product managers, and designers,
to execute major technical projects on Muck Rack, lead the building of new
features, and help shape our engineering culture and processes. Our engineers
are not siloed to any particular part of the application – everyone
contributes everywhere. You should be excited about working in a fast-paced
startup environment with large amounts of data.

Relevant stack bits: Python 3, Django, MySQL, ElasticSearch, Vue, AWS

Full job description and application:
[https://grnh.se/4ee90f802us](https://grnh.se/4ee90f802us)

We encourage candidates of all backgrounds and experiences to apply. We
understand job requirements often don't allow your particular work history to
shine, and we invite you to show us what you know, and how it relates to our
technology. We are an equal opportunity employer.

------
sebikul
MURAL | Digital workspace for visual collaboration | REMOTE | Full-time

MURAL is a digital workspace for visual collaboration that connects over 50
percent of Fortune 100 enterprises. Our platform and services enable
innovative teams to think and collaborate visually to solve important
problems. People benefit from MURAL’s speed and ease of use in creating
diagrams, which are popular in design thinking and agile methodologies, as
well as tools to facilitate more impactful meetings and workshops.

Global enterprises including IBM, USAA, E-Trade, Intuit, SAP, Atlassian,
Autodesk and GitHub have embraced visual collaboration to align their teams,
plan in real-time, speed up decision making, reduce travel costs and
accelerate a culture of innovation.

We are headquartered in San Francisco and employ over 200 people working
across six time zones around the world like Buenos Aires, Atlanta, and across
Europe. We recently raised $118m in a series B round of financing, so we are
ready to take MURAL to the next level.

More details on our openings here:
[https://mural.co/careers](https://mural.co/careers)

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | UTC+0 to UTC+8 | REMOTE | USD42k-USD60k

SimplePay is a profitable, bootstrapped online payroll software company, with
60% annual growth. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and
their accountants) run their South African, Ireland, Singapore and Hong Kong
payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the challenge of building
their businesses.

Our development team was already mostly remote pre-pandemic.

To find out more about us, check our developer blog
([https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)) or about page
([https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about))

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby. The work is mostly on the back-end, but some
front-end skills are welcome.

Location: UTC+0 to UTC+8

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud to apply. Your resume / CV must be
attached in PDF format. Start your email body with the following 2 headers:

Timezone: Your timezone here

PR/Issue: A link to a PR or issue you've logged for an open source project, no
matter how small or long ago.

------
ST_HR
SecurityTrails.com| Senior Backend Developer| remote, full-
time|[https://securitytrails.com/corp/careers#openings](https://securitytrails.com/corp/careers#openings)
| hello@securitytrails.com We are looking for a Back-End Web Developer
responsible proficient in elixir. Your primary focus will be development of
all server-side logic, definition and maintenance of the central database, and
ensuring high performance and responsiveness to requests from the front-end.
You will also be responsible for integrating the front-end elements built by
your coworkers into the application. A basic understanding of front-end
technologies is therefore necessary as well.

Your responsibilities: \- Integration of user-facing elements developed by a
front-end developers with server side logic \- Building reusable code and
libraries for future use Optimization of the application for maximum speed and
scalability \- Implementation of security and data protection \- Design and
implementation of data storage solutions

Get an insight of our working remote culture here and find some more job
postings!

------
marton78
Media4Care | Berlin | Full-Stack or Front-End Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE |
EU Citizens or Visa Holders only

Media4Care is a innovative and fast growing company in the health care /
senior care industry. Our products are an expression of our deep wish to
improve the joy of life of seniors and people with dementia. Not just for the
affected persons, but for all relatives and their caretakers. Our interactive
assistance system for seniors we are supplying ~4000 care homes and private
homes in Germany. As a next step, we are enabling seniors to communicate with
their relatives on a more personal and deeper level.

We're remote until COVID-19 is over, but value personal interaction and a nice
work athmosphere and thus are looking for an on-site engineer to complement
our small but excellent team in our lovely office at the Kanal between
Kreuzberg and Neukölln.

Stack: TypeScript, React, Ionic, GraphQL, Postgres, Postgraphile, AWS,
Terraform, Github, CircleCI, Sentry

Please apply online here:
[https://m4c-jobs.personio.de/job/204363?language=en](https://m4c-jobs.personio.de/job/204363?language=en)

------
LPTalent
Launch Potato | VueJS Python Django | 100% Remote (US) | Full-Time

Launch Potato builds valuable companies with smart, fun, passionate people and
our proprietary technology stack. As an engineer you can look forward to:
Contributing to front-end libraries that drastically speed up building new
customer experiences with reusable components utilizing VueJS. Working with
Python, SQL, PostgreSQL, Presto, Redshift, Spark, Hive, AWS, and Looker to
build and maintain large-scale data pipelines, data warehousing, and data
lakes that support a flexible business intelligence ecosystem. Designing,
developing, and maintaining modern, scalable web applications in a Unix
environment using VueJS/Nuxt, Python Django, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Kinesis, Docker, AWS.

Lead Front End Engineer: [https://launch-
potato.breezy.hr/p/130a3e5ec20a](https://launch-
potato.breezy.hr/p/130a3e5ec20a) All other positions:
[https://launchpotato.com/careers](https://launchpotato.com/careers)

------
cplamper
Healex | Cologne or Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE (or remote until it's
safe to travel again) | Experienced Developers, FHIR Experts, Product Managers
[https://healex.systems/en/jobs/](https://healex.systems/en/jobs/)

Healex is hiring FHIR experts/developers and Product Owners/Product Managers,
ideally with a background in digital health care, to work on our platforms for
clinical trial management, clinical research and connected healthcare with
FHIR.

We're also hiring experienced Requirement Engineers, Software Assurance
Engineers, Quality Managers, Software Test Managers and onsite Product and
Project Managers for our platforms focused on clinical trials, clinical
documentation and clinical data integration. Company language is English,
German language knowledge is required for project and product management
roles.

Healex is a fast growing digital health startup from Cologne, developing
platforms for clinical trials, clinical documentation, clinical research and
FHIR based infrastructures. We're working for leading university hospitals,
research organizations and pharmaceutical companies.

Please see link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to
apply.

Technologies we use: * C#, .Net, PHP * Vue.js, React, Angular, Javascript
(ES6) * PHP, Yii2 * FHIR Server and parsing plugins * Clinical data formats:
FHIR, SMART on FHIR, HL7 v2, SNOMED CT, LOINC etc. * Docker, Cucumber/Gherkin,
OpenAPI, Swagger

Apply at info AT healex DOT systems or shoot me a message at christoph DOT
plamper AT healex.systems

I can't say enough good things about working at Healex. Cheers, Christoph

------
BomboraHiring
BOMBORA | Reno | Onsite or Remote | [https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers/) Bombora is a
trailblazing, global B2B intent data platform, processing billions of content
interactions daily to detect intent signals from companies around the world.
We practice agile development, with over 30 applications created and supported
internally. We are polyglot, primarily using C#, Java, and Python. Substantial
portions of our workload are containerized or serverless, and we are
continually evaluating and adopting new tools and practices.

We're expanding our engineering team and looking for experienced Data
Engineers, Full Stack Engineer with solid Front End skills and Senior Software
Engineers.

Amazing team of innovative, driven, passionate and slightly quirky
individuals, generous learning stipends, comprehensive benefits, growth
potential and meaningful impact. Apply here:
[https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers)

------
balousek
Carta | onsite (WFH for now) | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York City, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 15k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series F company ($3+ billion valuation) and offer very competitive
benefits packages (equity, free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal
healthcare, transportation and cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few. Carta has over 800 employees world-wide and raised our series F in
the last few months. Our NYC office is located in 1 World Trade Center.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* Minimum 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

* Experience with web applications/frameworks (frontend & backend)

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+sep20 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
TrussWorks
Truss | Federal Acquisition Strategy Specialist, Delivery Manager (government
- project manager) | DISTRIBUTED, anywhere in the U.S.|
[https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

More roles expected to open on 9/11!

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools

For engineering roles: * proficiency in at least one commonly used programming
language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. * Experience
deploying at least one application that other people use * Have held at least
one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity, a bias for
action, and a problem-solving attitude

Federal Acquisition Strategy Specialist - [http://bit.ly/FASS-
HN](http://bit.ly/FASS-HN)

Delivery Manager (gov't project manager) - [http://bit.ly/DM-govt-prj-
HN](http://bit.ly/DM-govt-prj-HN)

------
vpunch
RefleXion | [https://reflexion.com/](https://reflexion.com/) | Embedded, Full
Stack | Hayward, CA | Full-time

RefleXion’s revolutionary technology is a marriage of complex software,
electro-mechanical, high energy physics and imaging systems that enable a
fundamentally new way to treat cancer. We’re bringing together medical
physics, nuclear medicine and radiotherapy in new ways to shift the paradigm
of cancer care. Our belief in the difference we can make knows no bounds.

Here are our open roles -

\- Senior Embedded Software Engineer [LINAC/Beam Generation] -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reflexionmedical/jobs/2208720](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reflexionmedical/jobs/2208720)

\- Principal Algorithms Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reflexionmedical/jobs/2307098](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reflexionmedical/jobs/2307098)

\- Senior Algorithms Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reflexionmedical/jobs/2307072](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reflexionmedical/jobs/2307072)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Machine Health
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reflexionmedical/jobs/2144055](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reflexionmedical/jobs/2144055)

Available positions listed at [https://reflexion.com/our-company/careers/#job-
postings](https://reflexion.com/our-company/careers/#job-postings)

------
StealthSecurity
Stealth Security Startup | REMOTE USA, VISA | Full-Time

Seed Round Funding from Top VC's (Accel, Sequoia, Google)

We’re building sophisticated systems to track and interconnect “badness on the
internet.” We are an engineer first company that has a founder and CEO who
actively loves to code. We have a strong early team, with relatively deep ties
to Google, which is reflected in how we think about building our
infrastructure and product.

Seeking to hire 1 experienced backend engineer and 1 experienced frontend
engineer to round out the existing early engineering team.

Technologies

-Backend: Golang

-Frontend: Typescript and React

-Other technologies include: Terraform, GRPC, Kubernetes, and more

We seek candidates who are passionately curious, and love solving complicated
problems at scale. I’ll refrain from putting up a job description, but if you
are a delight to work with, enjoy solving hard problems, and love being part
of a fun, yet talented team certainly let us know!

If interested apply here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfK-0LgRLg_-BF-
aqcr...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfK-0LgRLg_-BF-aqcrr-
ojS_MR4cQBmY54nP26enBF9SWF_A/viewform)

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is the first mobile banking app to offer a debit card with relevant
rewards and benefits like 5% back on subscriptions and purchase protection.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Node.js):
[https://jobs.ashbyhq.com/point/2ba3f500-a8c5-4589-85b2-4fb57...](https://jobs.ashbyhq.com/point/2ba3f500-a8c5-4589-85b2-4fb577ae944b)

\- Senior Mobile Engineer:
[https://jobs.ashbyhq.com/point/4ca5d996-b530-4d21-915c-46ccc...](https://jobs.ashbyhq.com/point/4ca5d996-b530-4d21-915c-46ccca22f827)

\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.ashbyhq.com/point/64933f05-914c-49c1-a4d8-45e58...](https://jobs.ashbyhq.com/point/64933f05-914c-49c1-a4d8-45e58cce09cd)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand.

The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Apollo server (GraphQL),
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias toward a
micro-service architecture.

The frontend stack currently consists of React Native, TypeScript, Expo,
Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework. We have a mobile app with
cross-platform support.

~~~
Chloro
Do you guys do take home coding assessments?

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland or Remote | Performance Engineer
(HPC) | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~15), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance performance engineers to work
directly with our technical founders. If you have experience in C++ and are
interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please reach
out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: we're open to remote work, but you must be in California's or
Central/Eastern Europe's timezones. Local candidates are preferred. Mostly
remote now due to Corona.)

------
ericgong
Atolla | VP of Engineering | NYC | Onsite | Full-time

Atolla leverages a patented machine learning process to create custom skincare
products using an easy, at-home skin test.

If you or someone you know is interested in being a VP of Engineering at an
early stage company, please check out the job post below.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/atolla/jobs/4670292002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/atolla/jobs/4670292002)

For any questions, please email eric.gong@atolla.co. Thank you!

------
canalyst-eng
Canalyst | Vancouver, BC, Canada | C# Engineer | Full Time | Vancouver or
Remote (Americas)

Canalyst is a well-funded, high-growth financial technology company. We’re
transforming the way financial professionals access and use investment
research data, empowering them to innovate on their investment process.

We’re looking for C# engineers experienced with .NET and excited about modern
.NET best practices. We deploy to both .NET Framework on Windows (for
standalone applications and Office addins) and .NET Core on Linux. CI/CD is
core to our development process, and we believe in continuous improvement and
learning when tackling new challenges. Experience with Office client
development (e.g. VSTO, XLL, Office Addins) is a plus, but not required. An
interest in capital markets will make things more fun, but we’ll teach you
what you need to know about this so no worries if it’s brand new.

We’re growing our team and growth at Canalyst means opportunity for career
development - we’ll help you get there, and won’t hold you back.

Apply at [https://canalyst.com/careers](https://canalyst.com/careers)

------
dvismer
Technome | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Full Time | Senior Full-Stack Developer,
Senior System Administrator

We're a small, fast-growing start-up, working with the National Institutes of
Health and Johns Hopkins University to build and manage cloud-based platforms
for neuro-degenerative disease research. We work with some of the best
researchers in the world to build cutting edge bioinformatics tools and to
manage large-scale, multi-omics and clinical data store platforms.

As a Senior System Administrator at Technome, you will work with researchers
and program stakeholders to import large-scale genomic, transcriptomic and
proteomic data; build and run data processing pipelines to turn raw multi-
omics data into useful research data; and build the cloud-based platforms that
allow researchers and data scientists to perform in-cloud research.

As a Senior Full-Stack Developer at Technome, you will work with program
directors and stakeholders to build the web-based, front-end applications that
allow researchers to drill down through large-scale multi-omics data, and that
allow data-scientists to perform in-cloud processing of big data stores. You
will work with world-class researchers and data scientists to build the
cutting-edge tools that will drive new research.

To work at Technome, you don't need to begin with an in-depth knowledge of
genomics data or neuro-degenerative disease research. We can teach you that.
You just need to have solid engineering skills and a desire to work on the
cutting edge. The research community is full of exceptional researchers and
data scientists with vision. Technome brings the engineering team to make that
vision a reality.

Excellent salary and comprehensive benefits. For more information, contact
hiring@technome.io.

------
nataliyapercona
Percona | Multiple roles | Worldwide | Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.percona.com/](https://www.percona.com/)

We Are Unbiased Open Source Database Experts. And we are hiring.

We are looking for a Technical Advisor (experience with MySQL is a must).
Location - Europe. [https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/technical-
advi...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/technical-advisor-open-
source-solutions)

Product Owner. Strong experience with K8s and Clouds is required. Location -
worldwide. [https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/product-
owner-...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/product-owner-cloud-
and-kubernetes)

MySQL Engineer. Location - APAC business hours.
[https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/database-
engin...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/database-engineer-
mysql-remote-8)

------
MarkMc
McLaren College | Mumbai, India | Online Teacher | Full-time | REMOTE

"Do you want to sell sugar water for the rest of your life, or do you want to
come with me and change the world?"

\-- Steve Jobs to Pepsi CEO John Sculley, 1983

Join us on our mission to change the world! McLaren College is an online
school designed to identify and train people in poor countries for software
engineering careers who otherwise would not have such an opportunity. We do
not charge any up-front fees for our course; our fees are charged as a
percentage of a student's income after they graduate (or complete at least 60%
of the course). We enrolled our first batch of students for our Flutter and
React programming course in September 2019 and are scheduled to start our
second, much larger batch in October 2020.

If you have a passion for programming and helping others, please consider
applying for one of these roles:

1\. Senior Online Teacher: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-
teacher.html](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teacher.html)

2\. Teaching Assistant: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teaching-
assistant.htm...](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teaching-
assistant.html)

Alternatively if you don't know a Set from a Map, check out our Operations
Manager role: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/operations-
manager.html](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/operations-manager.html)

Send your CV to jobs@mclarencollege.in including the role you are applying for
and let us know how you heard about the role (ie. on HN).

~~~
zombieprocess
> "Do you want to sell sugar water for the rest of your life, or do you want
> to come with me and change the world?"

> \-- Steve Jobs to Pepsi CEO John Sculley, 1983

You know that was the worst decision of Jobs' life, right?

~~~
MarkMc
I'd put it differently: It was a great pitch, just aimed at the wrong person

------
karthikksv
Orum | Full-stack developer | Remote (US only) | Full-time |
[https://orumhq.com/](https://orumhq.com/)

Orum connects sales teams to their target prospects efficiently, helping them
sell to their ideal customers. Using Orum's parallel dialer, sales reps can
dial multiple numbers at once, and Orum's speech recognition will
automatically recognize and connect reps with humans that pick up. This leads
to consistent conversations, faster training, and more meetings booked.

We're a small, fully remote team that bootstrapped to almost $1M ARR in two
years. Our business is young but growing quickly, and customers use our
product daily (~10,000 calls/day).

This role is ideal if you like to work across the stack to make a big impact
on a small team. You'll be in charge of building and owning features end-to-
end, from conception to implementation to feedback/iteration. Examples include
routing calls through our event-based SIP softswitch, displaying real-time
call information in our UI over WebSockets, or processing streaming audio for
speech recognition.

What we would love to see:

\- At least 2 years of full-time, full-stack engineering experience

\- Past work that shows comfort with both back-end and front-end

\- Familiarity with our stack: TypeScript, Node.js, React and PostgreSQL

\- You like working closely with product/sales to drive customer success

\- You’re not afraid to say “I don’t know” and proactively learn new things

\- You are based in the USA. This position is not open in other countries.

To apply, please reach out to jobs@orumhq.com with your resume.

------
monkey_slap
IncludeHealth | Full-stack, Senior | Full-time | Columbus, OH | ONSITE or
REMOTE (<3h from HQ)

IncludeHealth's mission is to lower the barriers in keeping people healthy &
active through technology. Started through the lens of accessibility, our
founder originally saw a man in a wheelchair struggling while exercising and
he believed that through technology, design, and collaboration there had to be
a better way. That observation, and subsequent decade of exploration, spawned
the creation of IncludeHealth. Teaming up with healthcare experts, developers,
and designers IncludeHealth has created an internally awarded musculoskeletal
(MSK) platform designed for providers to deliver care onsite and remotely
through a collection of connected equipment, sensors, and body-tracking
technologies.

We are seeking a midwest-based React/Next.JS Team Lead who is passionate about
creating amazing web experiences to help IncludeHealth expand our platform.
Our platform supports physical therapists and patients in recovery using a
variety of IoT sensors and AR based machine learning techniques. We have
current applications in customer’s hands and are looking to replace the web
and iOS clients to remove technical debt and take full advantage of the
devices we are distributing.

The web application will be the front-line in clinic management platform that
allows our clinicians to integrate with their patients and now IncludeForm,
our AR machineless human pose technology that will be deployed into people’s
homes.

Tech stack: React, Next.js, ML5.js, tensorflow.js (PoseNet)

Contact: jobs@includehealth.com

Learn more about IncludeHealth:
[https://includehealth.com/](https://includehealth.com/)

------
edw
ICX Media | Golang/Python GCP Data Engineer| DC, NY, SF, LA | REMOTE

ICX Media is helping organizations gain insight into online audiences and act
on those insights. Key to achieving that goal, ICX is building a world-class
data practice, and we’re looking for people to help us achieve our ambitious
goals. We have embraced Google Cloud Platform (GCP) and are building atop it
batch and streaming workflows using Dataflow (Apache Beam), Cloud Run, and
BigQuery, orchestrated using Cloud Composer (Apache Airflow).

Our preferred languages are Python and Golang. We highly value data science as
well as relational modeling and SQL knowledge, skills, and experience. If
you’re an engineer that wants to concentrate in data engineering or a data
scientist that is interested in making a move to the engineering side, this
may be a great opportunity for you.

The ICX data engineering team has embraced a remote-first approach to working
and has members that span Eastern to Pacific time zones. This opportunity is
open to US citizens and others authorized to work in the United States.

Contact me at work my email (ewatkeys@icxmedia.com) and please reference this
post.

------
cutiepatootiee
Senior frontend developer | Zencastr | 100% Remote & full time|
[https://zencastr.com/](https://zencastr.com/)

Who you are: You have a good understanding of computer science fundamentals.
You might not have gone to school for it, but you know the difference between
heap and stack, different time complexities, and which patterns to use and
when. You enjoy writing Javascript or Typescript.

What you can expect: Working with world class engineers, Phd’s, and designers
in a fully distributed team. Equity commensurate to your contribution in a
profitable company. Freedom to work where you please, plus more!

Skills: 5+ years of client side experience. Javascript + CSS3 + HTML5
Demonstrable knowledge of building the client of scalable, consumer based
apps. CSS architecture and experience with CSS preprocessors like
SASS/LESS/etc. Eye for design implementation.

Bonus points if you have: Experiencing working in high traffic, low latency
applications

How to apply: Send your CV / Resume to Jameel at zencastr.com We are flexible!
For the right candidate we ask: What do you need to do your best work?

------
Globys
Globys | Engineering | Seattle, WA or Remote | Full Time |
[http://globys.com](http://globys.com)

Globys is based out of Seattle but very open to remote work. Our platform is
used by companies around the world, including T-Mobile, Vodafone, and TELUS,
to deliver exceptional portal experiences to their customers while
significantly reducing costly manual processes.

Sr. DevOps Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-
devops-eng...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-devops-
engineer/)

Sr. Software Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-
software-d...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-software-
development-engineer/)

Software Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/software-
engineer...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
geori
Shipwell | Full-time | Austin, Chicago, or Remote USA | multiple roles |
[https://shipwell.com/careers](https://shipwell.com/careers)

* Backend Engineer (multiple teams are hiring) - Python/Django

* Senior Backend Engineer - Python/Django

* Senior Backend Engineer - Java Spring Boot, Kotlin

* Frontend Engineer - React

* Senior Frontend Engineer - React

* Quality Assurance Engineer

* Senior Quality Assurance Engineer

* Engineering Manager

* Product Manager

* Senior Product Manager

Shipwell is a SaaS shipping solution that cuts out the middleman and saves our
customers millions in shipping costs. We have had incredible growth with our
transportation management system (TMS) and were recently named a Forbes 2020
Next Billion-Dollar Startup. We are planning to double the size of our
Engineering and Product teams by the end of the year, so this is a great
opportunity for you to get in on the ground floor of a high growth startup in
a huge market.

We are a Remote Forward company. You can work in our office location cities
(Austin and Chicago) or you can choose to be 100% remote within the USA.

Stack: Backend = Monolith built in Python/Django/Django Rest Framework,
Microservices in Java Spring Boot, Kotlin, Django, Fast API, and Flask;
Frontend = React/Redux/SASS, Other = AWS, Terraform, PostgreSQL, Redis,
RabbitMQ

Apply at [https://shipwell.com/careers](https://shipwell.com/careers) or you
can reach out to me directly at harper@shipwell.com

------
kaitlynpickard
intelliHR | Software Engineer - Intermediate | Brisbane, Australia | Full-time
| Brisbane or Remote from within Australia (Australian Work Rights Required)

intelliHR is a rapidly growing Software-as-a-Service (web application) startup
specialising in innovative human capital management. We strive to make
workplaces better for people, provide insights for leaders, and aim to
transform traditional ways of working through open communication and data-
driven analysis.

We are currently looking for developers of different specialisations (full-
stack, back-end, and front-end). Our tech stack is built with a wide range of
technologies such as: \- ReactJS, TypeScript, GraphQL \- PHP (Laravel),
Python, NodeJs \- Docker, Kubernetes, Amazon Web Services, Jenkins

The primary responsibilities in this role are: \- Leading decision making and
architecture for domain features \- Assist in establishing a technical vision
\- Helping maintain the technical quality of team deliverables \- Take on
complex bugs or refactoring projects \- Assisting mentorship of junior
engineers in culture, behaviour and approach to problem solving

You should have at least 1 - 2 years of experience in web development.

Full job ad here:
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/50489130](https://www.seek.com.au/job/50489130)

------
bostonpete
Perceptive Automata | Boston, MA | ONSITE + VISA Perceptive Automata is a
Boston-based startup that's building models to help robots understand humans.
Currently we're working with OEMs, Tier 1 suppliers, and self-driving
technology companies to help autonomous vehicles anticipate what pedestrians
and other road users are likely to do next.

We're a small, but rapidly growing team (we had paused a bit due to COVID) and
we have a number of open positions
([https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers](https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers)).

I'm planning to post a role for a senior engineer to lead the ongoing
development of our data processing & machine learning pipeline and prepare us
to scale up these efforts as our customer work ramps up. This person would
also be charged with managing (and growing) the small team responsible for
this pipeline. Although I don't have a job description to post yet, I'd
encourage HN'ers to reach out to me directly if this sounds interesting and
you want to hear more!

------
myrloc
Bellhop | bellhop.com | Frontend, Backend Engineers (React/Go) | Remote (US),
Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, Chattanooga | Full-Time

We’re making moving easier for everyone.

I’m an engineer on our small, close-knit team of developers. We’re looking for
more backend and frontend engineers to help us scale with the growth we’re
seeing, even through this pandemic. Our team is passionate about strong
engineering principles that lead to great experiences on all 3 of the facets
we support: customer, operations, and worker experiences. Every one of us has
a big impact on the foundations of the business, and we’re looking for
dedicated engineers who like working directly with stakeholders on improving
the bottom line.

What’s our stack? Backend: React - Go - GQL - Terraform - Kuberentes - AWS
(incl. Dynamo, Lambda, API GW) - Salesforce & Heroku Connect

We’re on a mission to transform the $15B moving market into a space that’s
more trustworthy, reliable, and fun. How? By combining a flexible skilled
labor force, automation, highly reliable operations management, seamless
customer experience, and incredible customer service.

Join the team that’s helping make this possible!

Job descriptions (Lever)

\- Backend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/c612546d-cee0-428c-9a79-1666c...](https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/c612546d-cee0-428c-9a79-1666cb04f643?lever-
via=M9vT2_ugDN)

\- Frontend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/84a42bf7-4001-4bd8-b64b-9a7d3...](https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/84a42bf7-4001-4bd8-b64b-9a7d3beb8ec7?lever-
via=M9vT2_ugDN)

Or drop me a line at zk at bellhop dot com

------
gwintrob
Newfront (YC W18) | Remote (US hours preferred) | Onsite |
[https://www.newfront.com](https://www.newfront.com)

From the Mayflower to the moon landing, every venture relies on insurance. The
$1 trillion insurance industry is fundamental to our economy and society, but
remains stuck in the stone age. Incumbents rely on antiquated pen-and-paper
process and there's a huge opportunity to transform it through technology. At
Newfront, we're building software to supercharge insurance brokers and help
them deliver a delightful experience to clients.

While we’re a technology-driven company, we believe that people and trusted
relationships matter. Newfront believes in empowering people rather than
"disrupting" them. Our singular mission is to create the future of work for
this massive industry.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront](https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront)

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8787-b1a2b1059ead)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/852043b5-4da3-4b63-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/852043b5-4da3-4b63-b2c7-66160dc83e58)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node + Express, Typescript, Go Microservices. Frontend:
Next.js, React + Hooks, Storybook. Infrastructure: Heroku + AWS, CircleCI,
DataDog.

------
coltnz
SMX | Clojure / Big Data Developer | Auckland, New Zealand | Onsite | Full-
time

We have a bespoke big data and analytics infrastructure built in Clojure on
Azure and utilising Kafka and Cassandra that requires another senior
developer. You will have verifiable experience in some or the above or related
technologies, as well as in building secure, highly available systems.

Respond to colin.taylor smxemail.com

------
costarastrology
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | ONSITE | Software Engineer and Devops Engineer
(multiple positions) | New York | $120-150k + equity

[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We recently raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
twelve-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to millions of daily users
    

Our stack includes

    
    
      • Haskell for our backend
      • Swift and Android Native (Kotlin) for our mobile apps
      • React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)
      • AWS to host our infrastructure
      • BigQuery for looking through the haystack
      • PostgreSQL
    

Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care, 4 weeks vacation,
$3k office supply budget + basically unlimited conference and book budget.

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> tim (at-squiggle)
costarastrology.com

------
caseyaedwards
Tesla | Senior or Staff Site Reliability Engineer (SRE), Manufacturing Systems
| Remote or On-Site

The Core Automation Services (CAS) team at Tesla is building applications to
enable manufacturing, with an eye towards reliability, availability,
scalability, speed and security. We're a diverse team composed of Controls
Automation Engineers, Software Engineers, and various other disciplines that
help facilitate automated manufacturing processes. As an SRE on the CAS team
you'll be working with the infrastructure, systems and applications that act
as the middleware layer between Programmable Logic Controllers (PLCs) and the
outside world, such as Databases, MES systems and other services.

Location: Fremont, CA or Sparks, NV Allows Remote: In the US. Recommended to
visit the factory for a bit to get an understanding of how the various
manufacturing lines work.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      * Support interim HMI/SCADA vendor application (Ignition from Inductive Automation)
        * Building tooling around it, evaluating its usage, and helping to ensure its reliability, availability and security
      * Design software and systems that enable automated manufacturing at Tesla
      * Assist Software, Controls, Manufacturing and other types of Engineers with onboarding and integrating services into the Tesla technology stack
      * Ensuring best practices and observability of the service, such as metrics, logging, tracing, and alerting
      * Automate configuration and deployment of services
      * Consult on and design infrastructure, systems and application architecture
    

Apply at: [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/site-
reliabilityengineerfa...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/site-
reliabilityengineerfactorysoftwaresystems-68055)

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite, Remote |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com) | Can transfer visas

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with life sciences companies,
we aggregate and organize data from groups of research volunteers, which helps
power some of today’s most cutting-edge medical research.

We also just announced our Series A & B funding rounds (totaling $35M) today.

We're hiring for:

* Data Engineers

* Site Reliability Engineers

* Engineering Managers

* Front-End Engineers

* Full-Stack Engineers

* Data Scientists

* Product Managers

And more. Check out a full list:
[https://picnichealth.com/careers](https://picnichealth.com/careers)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Remote / On Site |
Compensation based on profile |

Symaps.io is an application rank and score locations based on the environment
: residents, surrounding businesses and infrastructure, footfall. Our data is
incuding anonymized movements from 500+ million mobile devices in 180
countries, +100 million businesses, HD census in any country. We just closed a
700K seed round and several clients contracts, and are urgently looking for
passionate peoples to strengthen our team of 10 people (incl. 4 full time
engineers).

We are hiring 2 backend and frontend developers (our stack : Python, React,
Scikit-learn, Kubernetes, Elastic, PostgreSQL / PostGIS), a marketing manager,
product owner, product manager, senior sales manager and a customer success
manager.

More details here : [https://50-partners.welcomekit.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/](https://50-partners.welcomekit.co/companies/symaps-io-1/)

------
ryankicks
Y Combinator Tech Talks & Hiring Mixer on September 10th | Engineering, PM,
Sales, Design & More | Online | Full-time |
[https://www.workatastartup.com/techtalks](https://www.workatastartup.com/techtalks)

YC is hosting its first Lightning Tech Talk session on September 10th at 4PM
PST. Five YC founders will give 10 minute talks on their technology and
business challenges. The first session focuses on software tooling & SaaS, and
you’ll hear/meet the following people:

\- George Deglin, CEO at OneSignal. "How we use Rust to Scale our
Infrastructure Efficiently" \- Yin Wu, CEO at Pulley. "Building a Flexibly
Immutable Accounting Ledger" \- Omri Mor, CEO at Routable. "Building an
Integration-Forward Platform" \- Jeremy Henrickson, VP Engineering at
Rippling. "Cutting Against the Grain: Entrepreneurship and Engineering at
Rippling" \- Sven Delmas, VP Engineering at LogDNA. "Log DNA: Testing SaaS
Done Right"

Throughout the event, we’re have virtual tables where people can meet founders
and team members — to ask questions about the talk, learn about the business,
and find out more about open roles. Because we want to keep the event a bit
more intimate and personal, we’re asking people to apply, and ranking their
interest in companies prior to the event. This will help us do some matching
beforehand.

If you’re considering working at a startup and have a couple hours to spend
with founders, we welcome you to apply to join us on September 10th:

[https://www.workatastartup.com/techtalks](https://www.workatastartup.com/techtalks)

If you have questions, email ryan@ycombinator.com, and excited to see you
there.

------
nikon
Universe | Platform (DevOps) Engineer | Full-time | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE

Universe is an innovative and high growth global ticketing platform acquired
by Ticketmaster in 2015. The company operates independently with startup-like
agility with backing of a Fortune 500 company. We build products that enable
our hosts to provide unforgettable fan experiences. Given the realities of
COVID, Universe has launched some popular new product solutions, including for
virtual events, timed-entry and drive-ins. If you’re passionate about the
magic of live experiences and want to work at a company dedicated to helping
millions of fans experience them, we want to hear from you.

We are looking for a platform engineer to grow our team. You'll help migrate
the last of our services to Kubernetes, improve our infrastructure,
monitoring, DX tooling and help scale to 50k concurrent users.

Must haves: Kubernetes, AWS/GCP, Go.

Nice to have: RoR, Phoenix/Elixir, FluxCD/Helm.

I am one of the hiring managers. NO white boarding. Please contact me directly
at sean.drumm [at] universe.com. (Note: We cannot sponsor visas at this time,
sorry)

------
zakhar_xeneta
Xeneta | React / Python / PostgreSQL / AWS | Oslo, Norway or Hamburg, Germany
| Full-time, Onsite, Work Permit + Relocation assistance

\---

At Xeneta, our goal is to become the global reference point for ocean and air
freight. Since our launch in 2012, we have led the data transformation of the
freight industry by providing our customers with market intelligence and
freight rate benchmarking through our SaaS platform.

Our data comprises over 200 million freight container datapoints and covers
over 160,000 global trade routes. We focus on bringing transparency to the
container shipping market, thus enabling our customers to make the best
decisions when procuring freight and establishing supply chains. We have
amazing customers including big brands like Unilever, Electrolux, Continental,
Puma, Nestle and ThyssenKrupp.

\---

As part of our Technology team, you will be responsible for developing our air
and ocean freight intelligence products, as well as internal data acquisition
tools. You will work on a web application developed upon React & Redux, which
fetches pricing information from a Python API on top of PostgreSQL. You will
be involved in building a reliable service based on AWS. You will work closely
with our Product teams to define, implement and refine features and
functionality.

Open positions:

\- Full-Stack developer: [https://apply.workable.com/first-
engineers/j/CB17F38E0F/](https://apply.workable.com/first-
engineers/j/CB17F38E0F/)

\- Test Automation Engineer: [https://apply.workable.com/first-
engineers/j/5EC99CA81F/](https://apply.workable.com/first-
engineers/j/5EC99CA81F/)

------
pldpld
Ona | Burlington, Vermont & Nairobi, onsite / remote | Senior Software
Engineers, Frontend Engineers | full time |
[https://www.ona.io/jobs.html](https://www.ona.io/jobs.html)

Our global health platform is used on smartphones by community health workers
around the world to track and monitor their patients offline and on. Our data
and ML platforms analyze patient risk, coordinate humanitarian projects, and
manage Covid-19 tracking and messaging campaigns. We were named one of the “50
Most Genius Companies” by TIME magazine and have partnerships with the World
Health Organization, the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, UNICEF, the United
Nations Development Program, the World Food Program, and others.

References: [https://blog.ona.io/news/2018/11/16/path-bid-
story.html](https://blog.ona.io/news/2018/11/16/path-bid-story.html),
[https://blog.ona.io/canopy/covid19/2020/09/01/how-we-
launche...](https://blog.ona.io/canopy/covid19/2020/09/01/how-we-launched-
unicef-covid-19-messaging-dashboard.html)

Our Global Health team stack is Android / Java / Postgres / React

Our Data Platform team stack is Django / Clojure / ClojureScript React (om ->
reagent)

Our ML team stack is Beam / NiFi / Kafka / SciPy + Jupyter (prototyping) /
Superset

We have full-time positions available, as well as fellowships and other
opportunities.

[https://ona.io/jobs.html](https://ona.io/jobs.html)

jobs+hn@ona.io

------
gingerjoos
Compile Inc. | Software engineer - Product | Bangalore, India | Fulltime
ONSITE | [https://www.compile.com/](https://www.compile.com/)

Besides owning a rather cool domain, if we say so ourselves, Compile has built
the most advanced health intelligence platform on the market. Our data is in
use at 16 out of 25 of the world’s largest pharma companies, and has also been
adopted by multiple high-growth biotechs.

We're a small team and we're bootstrapped (self-funded). There's lots of room
to grown and learn.

If this excites you and fit the requirements below, apply to careers AT
compile.com

* Software engineer - Product: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions#software-engi...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions#software-engineer-product)

* Full-stack developer: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions#full-stack-de...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions#full-stack-developer)

------
cody-bambee
Bambee | Backend Engineer | Los Angeles, CA or REMOTE | Full-time

We are looking for engineers that love and have chosen to specialize in
backend development, and love working within Node/Express and both NoSQL
(MongoDB/Mongoose) and SQL DBs (postgres). As a backend engineer, you have
best practices and mental frameworks that you are proud of and clearly
communicate your design principles. You are familiar with infrastructure and
have experience in configuring AWS services, Docker containers, Kubernetes
clusters, and strategizing infrastructure needs with the DevOps team.

Ranked by Forbes as one of America’s best startup employers, Bambee is a
venture-backed startup that is developing and deploying best-in-class Human
Resources technology and services, while reimagining the employment experience
for the largest segment of the job market - small and medium businesses.

[https://jobs.lever.co/bambee/fd9de7a8-cfdf-43af-a74b-4df812d...](https://jobs.lever.co/bambee/fd9de7a8-cfdf-43af-a74b-4df812d237e6)

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://etflogic.io](https://etflogic.io) | Full Time

ETFLogic is a technology company that provides data and workflow automation to
the ETF ecosystem. Our clients are ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, Financial
Advisors and Corporate Issuers and we help them make more informed investment
decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in
excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to reach
$30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in
the ETF landscape.

Our core product is the LOGICLY web platform destined to RIAs and financial
advisors which provides digital portfolio ideas around factors, lowering
costs, increasing potential returns, tax loss harvesting and more. Learn more
about it at [https://logicly.finance](https://logicly.finance)

We are looking for a software engineer to architect the next generation of
financial tools and navigate the complexities of the financial markets.
Interest in finance, trading and ETFs is a must.

You will be working very closely with all members of the engineering team.

Other topics we focus on are ETF pricing, fixed income analytics, flow
monitoring, portfolio optimization and MPT, risk modeling, liquidity and
impact cost estimates, factor and style analysis, etc...

Our tech stack is comprised of kdb, JavaScript, React, Python and AWS. We
employ a scalable micro-services framework (Nameko) for rapid data delivery to
a global set of users.

Other roles we are hiring for (posted outside of HN) include:

    
    
      1. Project Management / Business Analyst
      2. Junior Sales Associate

~~~
flopoe
How to apply to this job? Career page on your website doesn't have any
instructions.

------
mocko
HP Inc | DevOps | REMOTE (UK / Spain only) | FT Perm

HP’s Graphics Solutions Business (GSB) works to deliver large scale cloud
solutions that manage the production workflow for print shops around the
world. GSB helps Print Service Providers streamline the manufacture of books,
business cards, packaging, photos, posters, signage and almost anything else
that can be printed.

On a technical level it’s an AWS / Kubernetes shop with an emphasis on
Terraform & Helm for config-managing all of the things. Workloads range from
maintaining a huge throughput of batch processing jobs to large databases and
the API layers that front them.

We’re looking for a senior, UK-or-Spain-based devops engineer to help maintain
and develop the platform. You’ll need to demonstrate experience building
software as well as infrastructure (there’s a ‘dev’ in devops!), excellent
communication skills, a strong interest in keeping things secure and a near-
obsessive level of attention to detail.

UK working hours & remote is fine so long as you can visit the London office
from time to time.

CVs to hn-2020-09@mbird.biz. No agencies please.

------
chrmcg
FactoryFour | Frontend Engineer | Los Angeles, USA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://factoryfour.com](https://factoryfour.com)

FactoryFour makes manufacturing more efficient.

We're building a modern, highly customizable MES -- helping companies track
their unique processes, orders, inventory, QA results, and resources -- on a
cloud-native, integration-friendly, secure and compliant backend.

We're VC-funded, growing fast, and hiring frontend engineers for both core
product and customer-specific development:
[https://angel.co/company/factoryfour/jobs](https://angel.co/company/factoryfour/jobs)

On either team, you'll primarily write React in TypeScript around GraphQL and
REST APIs to help our customers configure their process models, capture and
display information at production facilities, and analyze the resulting data.

Design and UX differentiate us, making FactoryFour a great place to work for
an engineer interested in visualization, communication, and creative problem
solving.

------
snupha
PolicyFly | Django / Python Backend Engineer (Python) | Remote | Full Time

PolicyFly is modernizing the ancient world of commercial insurance in both the
US + London markets. Growing company with a small, talented & ambitious team.

We are looking for a Python developer with a proven track record in building
modern and maintainable backends. This position is ideal for a seasoned
engineer looking to take the next step and take a leadership role in the
product.

We’d envision that your focus would be split across the following 3 areas,
roughly equally:

1) Product: Planning & Development of new features (e.g. Reporting & BI,
Public API, Enhanced Configuration Layer, etc)

2) Improve + Maintain: Refactor and improve the current core platform

3) Customer Onboarding: Collaborate with the team to onboard new customers
(and their configurations), collaborate and mentor towards reaching best
practices

To apply, please visit:
[https://apply.workable.com/policyfly/j/BC3682B80E/apply/](https://apply.workable.com/policyfly/j/BC3682B80E/apply/)

------
jrevels
Beacon Biosignals | Multiple Positions | Boston, MA | Remote | Full Time

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is still not easily accessible, interpretable or actionable in many
clinical environments. A lack of reliable strategies for data-driven patient
stratification massively hinders the development and deployment of potentially
life-altering interventions for devastating neurological ailments.

We're going to fix this, and we'd like you to help.

We're a small startup founded by numerical programmers, neuroscientists, ML
researchers, and practicing neurologists who are committed to translating our
best-of-breed clinical research from the lab into hospitals and beyond. We're
well-funded, well-connected, and own a well-labeled set of brain data amassed
over the past decade at some of the most prestigious medical institutions in
the world. This dataset is, as far as we know, the largest of its kind in
existence. We intend to put it to good use.

Our team is composed of neuro-experts, open-source enthusiasts, audio/DSP
engineers, programming language nerds, and generally easy-going (but
dedicated!) folks. We're adamant that...

\- ...successful product development requires rapid, early feedback from real
users.

\- ...feats of technical wizardry are only useful in combination with honest,
frequent, and open communication.

\- ...a diverse team builds more robust systems and practices more meaningful
science.

We have a few different roles available (Data Engineering, DevOps, etc.), and
are always happy to chat with interested folks! To apply, check out
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beaconbiosignals](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beaconbiosignals).

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) | FULL-TIME | REMOTE | Software Engineer CodeCombat
([https://codecombat.com/about](https://codecombat.com/about)) is a
programming game for learning to code. We are currently 45 people across the
world, funded by a16z and YC, aiming to level up computer science education
both in and out of the classroom. Long term, we are evolving education through
game-based learning. We're open source and looking to add to our engineering
team.

More details at
[https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat/7a4db25a-174f-40bd-866a-7c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat/7a4db25a-174f-40bd-866a-7c99f42b02b9)

------
orf
Onfido ([https://onfido.com](https://onfido.com)) | London (UK), Lisbon
(Portugal), Paris (France) | ML operations | Full-Time | Onsite / Visa

"Onfido provides services that allow companies to digitally prove people’s
real identities using a photo ID and facial biometrics, allowing your users to
identify themselves anywhere, anytime."

That might sound lame but the technical challenges here are astounding and
unlike what you will find at most companies. How do you verify millions of
identities a day, within 60 seconds, and with a higher accuracy than a trained
border agent? Come and find out.

We're looking for a large number of roles
([https://onfido.com/jobs/](https://onfido.com/jobs/)), including software
engineers who know how to build out our machine learning infrastructure to
support this growth.

It's niche, but if you're reading this and you have experience building
internal ML tooling/platforms then send me an email at tom.forbes@onfido.com.

------
StriimTeam
Striim | Fullstack Engineer, Customer Engineer | Onsite or Remote | San
Francisco Bay Area

At Striim, we're building a product that helps the world's largest companies
(banks, retailers, airlines, shipping/logistics) integrate mission-critical
applications with next-gen cloud infrastructure.

Some examples of success stories include

* a major US airline replicating their production pilot-assignment workflows to a cloud-based analytics system to streamline operations.

* Helping the #1 US shipping company modernize their package tracking infrastructure by moving it to the cloud with autoscaling workloads.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in React.js.

Fullstack Engineer:
[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoTs5bfwl](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoTs5bfwl)

Forward Deployed Engineer:
[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

contact john at striim dot com for more info!

------
x110dc
News Revenue Hub | Data Analyst (contract) | Remote |
[https://https://fundjournalism.org/2020/08/26/job-opening-
da...](https://https://fundjournalism.org/2020/08/26/job-opening-data-analyst-
contract/)

News Revenue Hub a 501c3 nonprofit. We're looking for a data analyst to help
us pull out key trends across the nearly 60 newsrooms we work with. We need
someone who can use data to contextualize user funnels, ARPUs, testing…someone
who can dig into 12 months’ of GA data to help a newsroom answer the question:
What should our North Star metric be? We also need help building reports and
data studios out of those findings. You’ll get to analyze loads of data within
the Hub orbit, but you’ll also get to dig in with individual newsrooms. This
should be a fun, ongoing project. If it you have questions please email me.
daniel AT domain in URL.

------
jessica-krane
EquityZen | NYC | Full-time, ONSITE | Senior Front End & Senior Back End

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/equityzen/jobs/4018758003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/equityzen/jobs/4018758003)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/equityzen/jobs/4018788003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/equityzen/jobs/4018788003)

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and private equity investors. We’re looking for experienced
Engineers to join our growing team as we rapidly expand our industry-defining
online investment platform. Our team is a group of ambitious, yet humble
people across all disciplines and backgrounds.

Our platform enables large, private companies to deliver liquidity to their
shareholders while providing investors access to invest in these proven, pre-
IPO companies. EquityZen has served over 200 pre-IPO technology companies and
is proud to be considered a liquidity provider for 1 out of 3 of the largest
unicorns. A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining
online investment platform, we have successfully completed 12,000+ private
placement transactions. Focusing on automating an antiquated offline process
has allowed us to lead the charge in building more efficient, cost-effective,
and transparent private markets. Watch this short video to learn more:
equityzen.com/press.

EquityZen runs a robust stack which is containerized and deployed on
Kubernetes in the AWS cloud. On the front end, we leverage React, Redux and
GraphQL. On the back end, Django, Celery, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, and
RabbitMQ.

Feel free to email jessica.krane@equityzen.com with any questions. Looking
forward to hearing from you!

------
jtdaugh
LEX | Backend Engineer/Architect - Node, Senior iOS Engineer | New York, NY |
Onsite (remote during covid) | [https://lex-markets.com](https://lex-
markets.com)

LEX is a real estate investing platform giving the everyday investor access to
direct investments in commercial real estate for the first time.

Users can browse individual properties (ranging from Office space to Retail
centers to Multifamily), buy $100 shares (the initial price) in each building,
earn their share of rental income, and then trade those shares on LEX. We're
playing within the existing regulations and financial rails, but we have a lot
to build!

We're a small company (<20 people, 5 engineers) with some great backers
working to unlock real estate for the masses.

Tech Stack: Node, Express, React, Typescript, Mongo, Redis

Apply at [https://www.lex-markets.com/careers](https://www.lex-
markets.com/careers)

------
grakic
Glopal | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time | Software Engineer (Node.js)

Glopal provides international marketing solutions for ecommerce retailers and
brands seeking to unlock cross-border trade and grow globally. Using a suite
of automated localization tools, merchants can quickly launch their stores on
international markets and promote them to new audiences with Google Shopping
Ads.

[https://merchants.glopal.com/en-us/home](https://merchants.glopal.com/en-
us/home)

Glopal is seeking a Software Engineer to join an existing team designing and
building software for our e-commerce website localization service used by
hundreds of merchants. We do HTML parsing, rewriting, HTTP proxying, and more
using TypeScript and serverless computing (Cloudflare Workers & AWS Lambda),
while working with diverse teams within the company.

Learn more:
[https://glopal.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29&source=hn](https://glopal.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29&source=hn)

------
zipbrandon
ZipDeal | Senior Full-Stacker | Columbus, OH | Remote |
[https://zipdeal.com](https://zipdeal.com)

ZipDeal is a post-sale, pre-F&I delivery system that unifies all the critical
touch points that drive the customer’s experience and Dealer profitability.

We’re built on Django / React / GraphQL / TypeScript / Postgres / AWS. I’m
looking to add a seasoned dev that wants to help make waves in the Car
Industry. There are numerous opportunities to make car buying more fun for the
customer and more profitable for the dealers. We are backed by a small cadre
of acclaimed veterans from the industry. I need someone loves to build things
fast, possesses wisdom from the trenches, and can contribute creative
solutions to interesting problems.

Submit resumes or any inquiries to me at brandon@zipdeal.com

------
romwil
Health Union | Philly | Full-time | [https://health-
union.com/careers/](https://health-union.com/careers/) ONSITE and REMOTE
Director of DevOps, Scrum Master, Analytics Engineer

Health Union curates dozens of communities of folks living with chronic health
conditions bringing community, information, support and validation.
Celebrating our 10 yr anniversary.

Dir DevOps Think twelve-factor, immutable infrastructure, fully containerized,
infrastructure and config described in code. Importantly, you need to be
comfortable with data driven decisions, open collaboration and trying, failing
and course-correcting fast. You will also be part of the IT Leadership team
collaborating with our CTO and the heads of Engineering, Delivery, Data and QA
daily to create and deliver.

Analytics Engineer In this role, you’ll be modeling data using the open source
product data build tool (dbt), advising business stakeholders and mentoring
embedded analysts on other teams. A great candidate will be experienced in
writing analytic SQL and will have experience working in the ad tech or
healthcare industries. If you’ve worked in ReDash or Looker, Redshift or
Snowflake, amazing. You prefer a bash terminal to a spreadsheet, and cannot
fathom life without source control.

Scrum Master As Scrum Master, you will oversee all ceremonies and lead and
coach our IT organization in Agile success. As a member of the Technology
Leadership team reporting to the CTO, your voice will be helping us drive
continuous improvement in our ways of working, product roadmap and meeting our
organizational goals.

Contact via email will | at | health-union.com but best to use link @
[https://health-union.com/careers/](https://health-union.com/careers/)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco & Munich | Full Stack & Internships

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have 15 employees and are headquartered in the Design District in
SF.

Full Stack Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

\--> Summer internships and working student positions are also available.

These are full-time positions in San Francisco, CA or Munich, Bavaria. They
are usually onsite but are more flexible currently. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
sultan1919
Soteris | Backend & Product (Employees #3-5) | San Francisco | Full time |
Remote (US only) for now but onsite in the long run | Not eligible for visa
sponsorship

Soteris ([https://www.soteris.co/](https://www.soteris.co/)) is a YC-backed
company with a multi-year runway and almost $1mm of contract revenue serving a
$5 trillion industry: insurance.

We write machine learning software to more accurately price insurance. The way
insurance rates are currently set results in massive inefficiencies that
increase prices for policyholders like you and me. I previously spent two
years building a $750mm insurance company out of a $16 billion hedge fund,
from which I know for a fact that a machine learning approach to routing and
pricing risk is orders of magnitude better than what the largest insurers do -
and our customer list is proof of that claim. Our model is almost doubling
policy profitability for our first customer, and they’re planning to reduce
rates for at least 80% of their applicants as a direct result of using our
software. I think that’s pretty cool.

Our team is currently three PhDs with over 20 combined years of experience
deploying algorithms in financial and technical product markets: myself, a
head of research, and a machine learning engineer. We’re looking to scale up
our operations, and given that, we’re hiring for three roles:

\- back-end engineer;

\- back-end engineering lead; and

\- product lead.

Currently we run on AWS and our entire stack is in Python, though you don’t
need any experience in Python so long as you have the aptitude to learn it.
We’re working remotely for the time being, but after the pandemic subsides,
we’ll be based here in San Francisco.

If you’re interested, check us out at
[https://www.soteris.co/#careers](https://www.soteris.co/#careers) \- we’d
love to hear from you!

------
Nijikokun
Insomnia | Engineering | Remote | Full Time |
[http://insomnia.rest](http://insomnia.rest)

Insomnia is building API tools to help organizations and developers build
better APIs. Our tools are used by companies around the world, to deliver
quality experiences to their customer base and partners on a daily basis. Come
join us in helping others deliver quality API experiences.

You'll get to work directly on our flagship products, in our open source
repositories, with a fully distributed remote team to build out core
functionality and features impacting hundreds of customers and thousands of
individuals on a daily basis.

Stack:

\- Electron, React, GraphQL, Go, Postgres

We are looking for:

\- Experience with Electron (IPC and networking a huge plus)

\- Experience with React

\- Understanding of web communication layers (eg.: REST, GRPC, GraphQL)

Nice to have

\- Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team

\- Experience with distributed sync

Sr. Full-stack Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kong/b325b381-42af-48e1-8050-895a28b45...](https://jobs.lever.co/kong/b325b381-42af-48e1-8050-895a28b45a4d)

------
jiangrybirds
VSCO | Senior Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Platform Engineering Manager,
Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Server Engineer, Server Engineer | Oakland, CA |
Full Time

VSCO is a creative channel. We build creative tools, spaces, and connections
driven by self-expression. Our mission is to help everybody fall in love with
their own creativity.

We value generalists over specialists. Our technology stack includes AWS,
Chef, Terraform, Bazel, Envoy, Kubernetes, Docker, gRPC, TensorFlow, Spark,
Java, Kafka, Titan, Mongo, Go, C++, Node.js, PHP, Swift and Objective-C on
iOS, Kotlin and RxJava on Android, and React.

We're a relatively small engineering team of about 50 people - meaning your
work will have a lot of impact. We truly encourage being yourself at work and
it shows in the creative code we write :)

Apply at [https://vsco.co/about/careers](https://vsco.co/about/careers) or
feel free to email me at jessica@vsco.co. Happy to chat and answer any
questions!

------
johanravn
Medsensio| Machine Learning Engineer, Full Stack Engineer | Full Time - REMOTE
| [https://medsens.io](https://medsens.io)

Medsensio is a company that uses machine learning for monitoring and checkup
of chronic lung patients.

Chronic lung diseases is problem that is rapidly growing. 1 in 7 elderly is
suffering, which is threatening the sustainability of the current healtcare
system.

We are building a platform with the goal to enable every health personnel to
perform lung checkup (auscultation) at the level of physicians.

We have partnerships with large clinical partners focusing on several large
clinical studies. We recently raised a new round and are now expanding our
team with two key positions:

Machine Learning Engineer: You will have the responsibility of leading
Medsensio’s machine learning efforts. This involves improving and developing
existing algorithms. You will get access to clinical data from patients with
both chronic lung diseases and COVID-19.
[https://medsensio.talentlyft.com/jobs/machine-learning-
engin...](https://medsensio.talentlyft.com/jobs/machine-learning-engineer-jhT)

Full Stack Engineer: Together with the team you will be working on getting the
product ready for launch. Collaborating with UX/UI developers, handling
feedback from users and customers. You will be part of setting up the
structure for medical device compliant code.
[https://medsensio.talentlyft.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer-
jh...](https://medsensio.talentlyft.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer-jhY)

Our stack is: Machine learning: Python/tensorflow Backend: Python/Flask for ML
in production, Ruby on Rails, Frontend: Javascript, React Native.

------
j_rosenthal
SiteSpect | Front-End Customer Success Developer | REMOTE \- Boston |
[https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
We're looking to fill a variety of roles, including seeking client facing
front-end developers to help our clients use our tools to test and modify
their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize their
customer experience.

Open Technical Roles:

Front End Solutions Developer (Customer Success) -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JgOalwN](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JgOalwN)

------
skosuri
Octant Bio | Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Emeryville, CA | ONSITE | Full-
time | [https://www.octant.bio/](https://www.octant.bio/)

Octant is decoding biology’s complexity to build better drugs by engineering
biology itself. We combine large-scale synthetic biology, functional genomics,
multiplexed assays, high-throughput chemistry and computation to design multi-
targeted drugs towards some of our most vexing diseases. You can read more
about our mission here: [https://www.octant.bio/blog/introducing-
octant](https://www.octant.bio/blog/introducing-octant)

We are now looking to hire our first first SWE to help bring our software
practice to the next level. We have many computational scientists and
biologists who code, but we now need to get more serious about laying the
foundation for our software stack. You will design and build internal products
and tools that push the boundaries of synthetic biology, genomics, and drug
discovery; manage and improve our codebase, data models, warehousing,
pipelines, software architecture, and systems.

To give some examples of what we do, check out our recent open sourced work
for COVID-19 testing called SwabSeq:
[https://www.octant.bio/swabseq](https://www.octant.bio/swabseq) or our
plasmid sequencing workflow called Octopus:
[https://www.octant.bio/blog/2019/9/29/octopus](https://www.octant.bio/blog/2019/9/29/octopus)

Happy to answer any questions here. If you are interested in applying, please
send a note along with your resume to join@octant.bio. You can also contact me
directly here on HN, on twitter (@srikosuri), or my first name (sri) at our
domain name.

------
ultimoo
Splunk | Engineering Manager | Bay Area, CA | Onsite |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HmJalwM](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HmJalwM)

Splunk is hiring an Engineering Manager for running a new team under Developer
Ecosystem. The team will be chartered with solving challenges around app
development on Splunk's data-to-everything platform.

------
jerluc
Station A | Full-stack software engineers | Based in SF/Oakland, but remote-
friendly (NA-preferred) | [https://stationa.com](https://stationa.com)

Station A is the first AI-powered clean energy marketplace that aims to make
clean energy cheaper and faster to deploy, build a cleaner and more resilient
grid, and create an ecosystem that brings more equitable access to clean
energy. Our mission is to transition the world to 100% clean energy.

We are currently a team of five, based in the San Francisco Bay Area, and
recently closed our seed round ([https://blog.stationa.com/2020/seed-round-
closed](https://blog.stationa.com/2020/seed-round-closed)). Our product
currently serves over 20 customers and thousands of users. We're now looking
to scale our impact and grow our team by adding two new full-stack software
engineers to continue development of our product that enables anyone to easily
power a building with 100% clean energy.

Specifically, if you're reading this and are thinking "I don't know the first
thing about the energy industry," please do not hesitate to get in touch with
us anyway! One of our key strengths is in combining diverse perspectives:
industry outsiders who help challenge the status quo and industry experts who
bring deep knowledge and experience. In fact, I personally started out working
in e-commerce, ad-tech, and other "traditional" software companies, and I've
found that nothing compares to the impact you can have by working on a problem
that matters to you, alongside others who share our passion and drive to
transition the world to clean energy.

If you'd like to learning more, reach out to us at careers@stationa.com with a
recent copy of your resume and a brief note about why you're interested!

------
btesser21
Enigma Technologies| New York, NY | Onsite OR Remote |
[https://www.enigma.com](https://www.enigma.com)

Enigma is focused on transforming how businesses interact through data and
technology. We build world-class data infrastructure, developer-friendly APIs,
and intelligent tools that reduce risk, increase revenue, and radically
improve experiences between businesses.

Here are our open roles:

-Technical Lead, Applied Technologies: [https://grnh.se/f15951d81us](https://grnh.se/f15951d81us)

-Software Engineer, Applied Technologies: [https://grnh.se/196a943b1us](https://grnh.se/196a943b1us)

-Full Stack Engineer [https://grnh.se/6689ca5a1us](https://grnh.se/6689ca5a1us)

-Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ba4690a41](https://grnh.se/ba4690a41)

Tech Stack: Python, React.js, AWS, Spark, ElasticSearch, Docker, Airflow,
Kubernetes

------
kylequest
Slim.AI | [https://github.com/slim-ai/engineering](https://github.com/slim-
ai/engineering) | REMOTE or Seattle | Full-time | Backend, Full Stack, Linux
System Internals, DevX

We are a seed stage startup in the developer tooling and DevOps space
empowering developers to build and run their cloud-native applications. The
current product is focusing on containers and the friction around them.

We are building a brand new engineering team. We are developer friendly, low
on process with no mind-numbing bureaucracy or micromanagement. We are looking
for people who'll be excited to be a part of the engineering team in an early
stage startup during its inception phase building modern cloud-native
applications the right way.

You can find out more about the mission, how we work and the roles here:
[https://github.com/slim-ai/engineering](https://github.com/slim-
ai/engineering)

Email me (cto@slim.ai) if you have any questions.

~~~
kylequest
Our stack:

* AWS (serverless, containers, EC2)

* Vue.js/Nuxt.js-based frontend

* Node.js-based BFF (Backend For Frontend)

* Go-based platform backend.

* Go-based core engine (containers and low level Linux system internals).

Roles:

* Developer Experience Lead

* Full Stack Engineer/Lead - Vue.js/Nuxt.js/Node.js/Go

* Backend Engineer/Lead

* Core Engine Engineer/Lead - Linux System Internals

------
morgandenis
Simbe Robotics, Inc. | Sr. Full Stack/Backend Engineer (and more positions
available in Deep Learning, Robotics & DevOps)| South San Francisco | REMOTE
OR ONSITE (POST-COVID)

Simbe Robotics gives retailers unprecedented visibility and insight into the
state of their store environments, while improving inventory and operational
challenges. Simbe is a privately held, venture-backed company headquartered in
South San Francisco, CA and works with major worldwide retailers and brands
across the US, Europe and Asia.

Looking for a senior engineer to assist our web development team in designing
and developing an easy to use, data-driven, role-based web application that
supports multiple retail stakeholders across both web and mobile experiences.

* NodeJS/Python

* Postgres, REST APIs

* Google Cloud Services (IaaS, PaaS, GCS, GCE etc. )

How to apply: 1\. View
[https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/](https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/)
2\. Reach out to hn-whoishiring (at) simberobotics.com

------
jfabre
Lexop | ONSITE | Montreal | Fintech | Full-Time |
[https://bit.ly/31GwExE](https://bit.ly/31GwExE)

Join a fast-growing Montreal-based Fintech that's leading a change within the
collections industry and impacting the lives of tens of thousands of people
every day. Become part of our team and embark on our vision to unburden the
world, one payment at a time.

Lexop needs a Front-End React/Rails developer, with an inner artsy side that
has experience with UI-UX.

    
    
      * Contribute to software development plans and participate in peer reviews
      * Develop integration tests
      * Implement and design functional requirements
      * Focus on maintainability, flexibility and scalability
      * Work alongside designers, developers and product managers to create beautiful and amazing things
    

To know more on the position and what Lexop has to offer:
[https://bit.ly/31GwExE](https://bit.ly/31GwExE)

Apply by email: priscilia@lexop.com

------
godawful
Pariti.io | Senior full stack or frontend | Nairobi, Kenya | Nairobi or Remote
| Full Time

Startups face tough decisions every day about how to allocate scarce talent
and capital. Pariti is exploring ways to help them solve these problems using
technology.

Pariti is funded and looking to grow fast. We are backed by 500 Startups and a
top-flight group of angels. The role comes with early employee level equity
and competitive compensation.

JOB REQUIREMENTS

First and most importantly, we are looking for someone who thinks and cares
about the issues facing startups in less-developed markets.

First hand startup experience is a big plus. We want you to influence every
part of our architecture as we go forward. We also want you to contribute to
our collaborative and fun company atmosphere.

Our current stack is an Angular 9 client application, talking to a GraphQL API
built on Django. You have to want to work with some or all of these tools,
whether or not you have before.

You must demonstrate a track record of building great products for the web
and/or mobile.

Apply to me, the CTO, gareth@pariti.io

------
decker405
BrightHire ([https://brighthire.ai](https://brighthire.ai)) | Full Stack
Engineer | Full-time | NYC, Remote $130k – $160k • 0.25% – 0.75%

We’re looking for a Lead Backend Engineer to help us fix hiring.

BrightHire is building a conversation intelligence platform that elevates the
human side of hiring. We capture and analyze candidate conversations to help
companies build diverse and talented teams, while giving candidates and hiring
managers the experience they deserve - a better, faster & more inclusive
process.

Our founders have spent 20+ years delivering HR technology and insights to
some of the world’s preeminent companies and scaling high growth tech
companies, and we’re proud to be supported by the investors behind companies
like Figma, MongoDB, and DataDog.

[https://angel.co/company/brighthire/jobs/948586-lead-
backend...](https://angel.co/company/brighthire/jobs/948586-lead-backend-
engineer)

------
jpthomson
Fy! | Multiple roles | ONSITE in London, Berlin or REMOTE |
[https://www.iamfy.co](https://www.iamfy.co)

Fy! is the new way to shop for your home. We find the best designers and
artists from around the world and use ML to help you discover products you
love.

Our platform is built with Clojure(Script) from the ground up and we embrace
the functional approach at every level of the stack to solve the challenges of
a fast-growing, data-driven marketplace.

We're looking for experienced, product-focussed engineers to join our team:

    
    
      - Senior Full Stack Engineer (Clojure, Datomic, Vespa, AWS)
      - Senior Mobile Engineer (ClojureScript, React Native)
    

Apply here: [https://www.iamfy.co/jobs](https://www.iamfy.co/jobs)

------
martinbeta1
Prisma | Senior Product Manager | Remote or Berlin | Full-Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/0b8ad4fe2us](https://grnh.se/0b8ad4fe2us)

Requirements: \- 3+ Years XP as Product Manager or related position \- At
least some experience working as Engineer in BE Applications \- Some first-
hand experience working with Databases. \- Some experience working in SaaS B2B
environment.

------
jf22
CNC Software | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | Remote

CNC Software makes Mastercam, a the best CAD/CAM product on the market.

You'd be working on the back-end line of business web applications that power
a custom quoting and ordering engine, provide some CRM capabilities, and more.
Day to day you'd be coding on within the Microsoft .NET stack on both legacy
and newer projects. We have a broad mix of applications so there is variety of
projects to be involved with. You'll work with mostly with .NET, C#,
JavaScript (Vue and AngularJs).

The company is great and consistently wins awards for being the best workplace
in CT. We're solid, strong, and well positioned right now. We aren't a zesty
startup, but it's a great place to work.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/2008971021/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/2008971021/)

[https://www.mastercam.com/](https://www.mastercam.com/)

~~~
dt3ft
C# dev here with CNC machining experience. Is this position only for US based
devs or would you consider applications from say, Switzerland?

------
pklicnik
Relay Financial | Toronto, Canada | Frontend/Backend/DevSecOps/QA Engineers |
FULL-TIME | REMOTE or ONSITE

Relay Financial is on a mission to increase the success rate of small
business. We believe that banking is a growth limiter rather than a growth
enabler for business owners, and we’re changing that. We’re building banking
designed for growing businesses. With Relay, business owners can open an
account in minutes, issue corporate cards in seconds and automate financial
management.

We’re growing quickly and we're looking for engineers who are excited to work
on challenging problems and be part of the next wave in banking.

We're hiring for the following positions \- Senior Frontend Developer \-
Senior Backend Developer \- DevSecOps Engineer \- Quality Assurance Lead

Visit our career page @
[https://relayfi.com/careers](https://relayfi.com/careers) for full job
descriptions, or reach out to careers@relayfi.com for more details.

------
plasmic
Plasmic | Bay Area | Full-time, Remote |
[https://www.plasmic.app/](https://www.plasmic.app/)

We are an early stage software startup funded by NEA and other esteemed
investors. We are creating a visual builder for React - something that is as
easy to use as a design tool like Sketch/Figma (which you can also import
from!) but builds production-ready React components. We want to fix
design/development collaboration and simplify product development.

We have an intimate team of 5 (tech leads from Google, Microsoft, Facebook),
of which 3 have PhDs (MIT, UW), and 3 have previously launched successful
startups.

We're looking for another engineer to join the core team. The only skill
requirement is React, but generally we are seeking experienced (senior+/tech
lead) engineers. Background in compilers, distributed systems, frontend, or
Typescript are pluses!

If you're interested, please let us know - we would love to hear from you!
hiring@plasmic.app

------
morraa
PostEra | Full Stack Web Developer | Remote | Fulltime |
[https://postera.ai/](https://postera.ai/)

Full Job Spec:
[https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/13332](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/13332)

PostEra is building a one-stop-shop for medicinal chemistry to serve the
world's drug hunters.

We need your help to build best-in-class cloud tools for biotechs and
medicinal chemists. You will build the world’s most comprehensive molecule
search and ordering platform, serve state-of-the-art ML models at scale, and
work with domain experts in drug discovery to help design the tools they need.
Your favorite tool is whichever one helps the world cure more diseases faster,
full stop.

See how we've been using some of our tools to find a COVID antiviral cure
through crowd-sourcing: [https://postera.ai/covid](https://postera.ai/covid)

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | REMOTE (limited to US) | $125k-$180k | 9th team
member: engineer/designer

Synthetic Minds is building program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can
write code. We have a working prototype in stealth and are currently in the
process of doing user studies.

We are looking for:

\- Senior full stack / generalist

\- UI/UX designer

Details on the company and open positions:
[https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1873](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1873)

The engineering team works all the way from the front-end to the bleeding-edge
backend program synthesis stack. You will learn a lot, as I am sure we'll
learn from you. The team is qualified to build this: there are 3 PhDs, and
another 3 with 10+ yrs of product/engineering/frontend experience.

We are backed by YC, Khosla, and Pantera. This is my 2nd YC startup. The
current team of 8 is spread across the Bay Area, Seattle, and Utah. Remote
positions in the US work for us.

Contact me at saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com

~~~
synthesisgirl
PhD in what? I could have a PhD in English and be part of an engineering team
after attending a bootcamp but that wouldn't necessarily make me qualified to
build stuff...

~~~
saurabh20n
2 in Computer Science and 1 in Math.

------
AleksandraJasek
Highrise | Backend/DevOps Engineer and Data Engineer | Fully Remote

Highrise is a mobile game and community that generates meaningful human
connections on a massive scale. In Highrise, people can make avatars, design
art and environments and meet new friends. We are building on the spirit of
applications like Animal Crossing, The Sims, Minecraft, Habbo Hotel and Second
Life.

5 million people create avatars, chat and make friends in Highrise. We are a
fully remote team of over 30 backed by YCombinator, Bessemer, Maveron and
other leading investors.

Currently we are hiring for our engineering team e.g: Backend/DevOps Engineer
([https://bit.ly/2N3t5JU](https://bit.ly/2N3t5JU)) and Senior Data Engineer
([https://bit.ly/2ENxsZc](https://bit.ly/2ENxsZc))

Interested? Apply online or contact Aleksandra (aleksandra@high.rs)

------
nrkane37
Petal | New York, NY | Senior Full-Stack, Backend Engineers | Remote (United
States)

Petal is a credit card for people with limited credit histories. We use
machine learning to analyze cash flow, augmenting traditional credit score-
based lending decisions. Our mission is to increase access and fairness in the
credit market. We've raised our Series C and are growing dramatically.

Some recent coverage we've received: [https://www.cnbc.com/select/petal-visa-
credit-card-review/](https://www.cnbc.com/select/petal-visa-credit-card-
review/)

Tech stack: [https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/df731917-e7f9-4767-bf4c-2f44...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/df731917-e7f9-4767-bf4c-2f444f201342?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hacker_news)

------
victorkab
Truework | Software engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com/careers/](https://www.truework.com/careers/)

Truework is hiring frontend, backend, infrastructure, and security software
engineers to help overhaul employment and income verification in the United
States.

Banks and background check providers often request employment and income data
from your current and former employers to approve mortgages and loans or
complete pre-employment screening. Your employer likely shares important
details about your employment, including your title, job duration, and wages,
with third party credit agencies to fulfill these requests. Unfortunately,
this process is not transparent for employees and can be slow and error-prone
for employers and verifiers.

Truework is building a modern, consent-driven employment and income
verification platform to give employees visibility and control into how their
employment information is shared with others. We are growing quickly and
currently handle thousands of verifications every month, which have enabled
the approval of billions of dollars in loans and help employees in regulated
professions (e.g. nursing) start work more quickly than before.

Our engineering team is still small, which means you’ll play big a part in
shaping the future of Truework, and your work will have a significant impact
and visibility. We are a Django and React (Typescript) shop, and run our
infrastructure on AWS. If you want to learn more about the things we’ve built,
check out our engineering blog at
[https://www.truework.com/blog/engineering/](https://www.truework.com/blog/engineering/).

If you’re interested or want to know more about working at Truework, send me a
note at victor @truework.com. (more options in my profile details)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information.

We have offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m
from NEA, Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of
the largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- QA Engineer: build out a robust testing pipeline across all areas of the
stack, from Hardware up to UI.

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
jsamuel
Less Bits | Bellingham, WA | Full Time | REMOTE | L2/L3 Linux support, devops,
marketing, more

Less Bits is building a company of thoughtful people while reinventing the
hosting industry. We're looking for long-term employees. We raised an angel
round years ago, we're now growing on revenue and not seeking funding.

Our main products include:

\- ServerPilot: securely run fast WordPress and PHP apps on cloud servers.

\- HostLaunch: easily run your own hosting company on DigitalOcean,
ServerPilot, and Stripe.

\- HeatShield (launching soon): a WordPress WAF leveraging a local
ModSecurity/Golang agent.

We're growing and interviewing for many positions. Our most critical needs at
the moment are:

\- L2/L3 support: Linux, OS fundamentals, debugging, fast learner, highly
professional. Hosting experience a plus.

\- DevOps: All of the above + Python and devops experience. 25-50% time as
L2/L3 support.

Apply through [https://lessbits.com/careers/](https://lessbits.com/careers/)
or email careers@lessbits.com. Thanks!

------
andrevalentin
Senior Full Stack Laravel & Vue.js Developer For Fast Growing Copenhagen
Startup | Full time | Copenhagen | ONSITE (Relocation) + VISA
[https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/full-stack-
developer/](https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/full-stack-developer/)

Join Worksome [[https://www.worksome.com/](https://www.worksome.com/)] - a
fast growing Copenhagen Startup, where you'll have impact from day one. In
Worksome you will tackle challenging issues of scale, reliability and security
while delivering an enjoyable user experience to our user base. If you love
writing code and like seeing your work being used by lots of real users, then
come talk to us. We’re looking for an experienced full stack developer who
works great in teams, have no problem managing a large codebase and preferably
have a background of 2+ years in a startup having faced challenges similar to
ours. You have in-depth understanding of a backend in web-based apps including
routing, OOP and SQL. Ideally you also have experience with cloud hosting,
Linux and APIs. You have opinions about code and architecture, can easily
manage PRs and code-reviews and seek to find optimal balance between product
velocity and scalable code.

We use things like Laravel, Vue.js, GraphQL in a setup with Github and
Forge/Envoyer. The dev team has previously attended Laracon EU and similar
conferences or trips will be an ongoing offer for the team members. Worksome
is a platform for highly skilled freelance talents. We’re the new digital hub
for professional freelancers and consultants. We’ve launched in 5 countries
and now have 25.000+ freelance professionals and 17.000+ companies using the
platform. We’re well-funded and consistently growing double-digit every month
and have thus begun our journey towards eternal prosperity.

Apply here:
[https://thehub.io/jobs/5f34eb0667036b408026cfd5](https://thehub.io/jobs/5f34eb0667036b408026cfd5)

------
vermorel
Lokad.com | Full stack, Backend, Frontend, Compiler | REMOTE or ONSITE |
Paris, France | Full-time | [https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com)

Lokad is a bootstrapped profitable software company - 50 employees and growing
fast - that specializes on predictive supply chain optimization. We are based
in France, but the majority of our clients are outside France.

Supply chains remain wasteful and poorly resilient to tail risks (as
demonstrated by present day situation). We’re talking about roughly 15% of the
worldwide economy: supply chains are vast, and double-digit improvements
remain possible. We want to put supply chains on AI autopilot, and deliver
above-human performance while doing so.

Technologies used: C#, F#, Typescript, .NET Core, Linux

Find out more: [https://www.lokad.com/software-
engineering](https://www.lokad.com/software-engineering)

I am the founder and CEO, you can contact me directly at j.vermorel@lokad.com.

------
Tessian
Tessian | London | On-Site | Visa Sponsorship (all roles!)

Tessian is building the first Human Layer Security platform.

Senior Product Manager [https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/525031b9-95f4-40bc-
ba34-d1c2f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/525031b9-95f4-40bc-
ba34-d1c2f8..).

Product Design Lead -
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/24af0694-4f7b-4253-9aab-46af8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/24af0694-4f7b-4253-9aab-46af8c..).

Senior Platform Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/d3f3ddb3-9751-4474-9893-e9f37a...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/d3f3ddb3-9751-4474-9893-e9f37a..).

Technical Project Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/c21d27bc-4b44-46a1-83ed-5c4d38...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/c21d27bc-4b44-46a1-83ed-5c4d386138a5)

------
EsRdrbHn
Ajenta | Front-End Developer, Product Designer | Edinburgh, Scotland - Remote
optional but must able to work on UK time.

Ajenta makes a video conferencing platform designed for education and the
public sector. The company has recently received local investment to
accelerate the platform further.

You can find more info on ajenta.net and if you're interested email
hello@ajenta.net

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Full-time senior hires | Sydney | Permanent, Onsite, VISA, Relocation
post COVID.
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/) We're
taking on the world of design and content creation with a product loved by
millions around the world. If you're a founder have a look at the tool.

Recruiting across the business - including Frontend, Backend and Fullstack
Engineering, UX Design, Digital Design, Product Management, Growth, Data
Science and more.

Engineering stacks: Backend = scalable Java services, Frontend = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin, Data = Python.

Feel free to ping me on crowe[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions on
what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing.

Permanent & onsite roles only, initially remote opportunities, full relocation
provided post COVID.

------
stakats
C²DH | Application Developer | Luxembourg | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://c2dh.uni.lu](https://c2dh.uni.lu)

C²DH (the Center for Contemporary and Digital History) is creating an open-
source platform to help humanities scholars collect, analyze, and visualize
their research. Building on Jupyter notebooks and a wide range of Python
modules for data analysis, this platform enables novice researchers to develop
digital research workflows.

We're looking for two full-time application developers to join our small and
friendly team of developers and researchers. You'll be able to work in the
areas that interest you most, like UI/UX, machine learning, virtualization,
and data modeling, as we explore how software shapes research questions.

More details here:
[https://recruitment.uni.lu/en/index.html?keywords=dharpa](https://recruitment.uni.lu/en/index.html?keywords=dharpa)

------
jelenatodic
TextNow [https://about.textnow.com/](https://about.textnow.com/)

Engineering, Ops, Product | Remote | Permanent | Visa

Office Locations: Waterloo, CAN; San Francisco, CA; Portland, OR

TextNow is based around a simple idea: Communication belongs to everyone! We
are a profitable company with significant Y0Y growth each year since inception
in 2009. We’re on a mission to help people stay connected with technology that
is free (or as close to free as possible).

Hiring for:

\- Senior Data Scientist

\- Senior Data Infrastructure Eng

\- Senior Director, API Platform & Infrastructure Eng

\- Senior Director, Client Eng

\- Senior Site Reliability Eng

\- Senior Director, Talent

\- Product Manager/Scrum Master

Apply directly here:
[https://about.textnow.com/careers/](https://about.textnow.com/careers/)

My name is Jelena and I’m a Technical Recruiter @ TextNow for the past 1.5
years. Happy to chat if you're interested! Reach out to me at
jelena.todic@textnow.com

------
dnpp123
Coinone | Software engineers (blockchain) | Seoul, South Korea | Full time |
[https://coinone.co.kr/](https://coinone.co.kr/) (HR site:
[https://www.coinonecorp.com/](https://www.coinonecorp.com/))

Coinone is one of the oldest, safest and most respected crypto-currency
exchange in South Korea. This is an unique opportunity to work in a country
with a really dynamic blockchain industry.

We are always looking for talents and have several positions to fill.

Have a look at the the HR website:
[https://www.coinonecorp.com/](https://www.coinonecorp.com/) or at a list of
open positions:
[https://www.notion.so/7de6a41d4a7a48588c2254e6f0b1072e](https://www.notion.so/7de6a41d4a7a48588c2254e6f0b1072e)

(note: I'm no HR, just working in a team looking to hire more people)

------
kirubakaran
Histre | Full-Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

Histre is "Effortless Knowledge Base". The core idea is that the signals that
users generate as they go about their day on the web can be put to good use
for them. Right now it visualizes their research path, save notes and
highlights, collaborate with teams, and such things related to creating and
maintaining a knowledge base semi-automatically. We have ambitious plans for
where we want to take the product.

We're looking for an experienced full-stack developer. We're specifically
looking for extensive Django and JavaScript expertise (4+ years), with skills
to build robust systems. Experience with browser extension development,
PostgreSQL, and Elastic Stack would be a big bonus.

Please apply here: [https://histre.com/jobs/](https://histre.com/jobs/)

------
mariadlp
Busuu | EdTech | Madrid | Full time | Onsite (WFH due to the current COVID
situation)

At Busuu we move in a fast and exciting way. If you are ambitious, want to
work with smart, creative, energetic people and possess the initiative,
confidence and good judgement to make independent decisions every day - then
you are probably the perfect addition for our growing team.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Backend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/eb9430ed1us](https://grnh.se/eb9430ed1us)

Data Engineer - [https://grnh.se/dac30ac01us](https://grnh.se/dac30ac01us)

Engineer Manager - Platform -
[https://grnh.se/3ff50c5a1us](https://grnh.se/3ff50c5a1us)

Test Automation Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/5f5b78ec1us](https://grnh.se/5f5b78ec1us)

------
liveandlet
Gridspace | Los Angeles, CA | Software Engineer, Test | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.gridspace.com](https://www.gridspace.com)

At Gridspace, we're tackling hard enterprise speech and language problems. We
are building complex software systems, including speech recognition, language
analysis, a full telephony stack, speech synthesis, web interfaces, and real-
time media services. We are looking for a smart and motivated quality
assurance engineer to test these complex software systems. You’ll be in charge
of validating software requirements, regression testing, robustness testing,
and automated testing, tooling, and infrastructure. You should be a focused,
extremely detail-oriented person, who enjoys taming complexity.

Apply here and mention Hacker News:
[https://goo.gl/forms/KGKRV80mms9OjcdE2](https://goo.gl/forms/KGKRV80mms9OjcdE2)

------
linuxlizard
Cradlepoint | Boise, ID and Los Gatos, CA USA | Embedded Linux, Web
Development, SaaS, DevOps | [https://cradlepoint.com/about-
us/careers/](https://cradlepoint.com/about-us/careers/)

At Cradlepoint we build embedded Linux routers which highly integrated carrier
network support as a failover solution. We use a large web software stack to
manage thousands of routers in the field. Retail location will use our routers
as a failover to cellular if their primary DSL/Cable goes down. We also build
vehicle mounted routers. City buses use our routers to provide customer Wi-Fi.
FEMA uses our routers in the field to provide Internet in disaster areas.
We're also investing heavily in the new 5G and FirstNet rollout.

Disclaimer: I'm not involved in hiring. I'm just a firmware engineer who
really enjoys working here. On the firmware side, we're a lot of C and Python.

~~~
bumblebritches5
Is remote an option? I've got 5 months left of my lease in Portland, moving
isnt an option.

------
evanwillms
Proxxi Technology | Embedded Firmware Developer | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE |
Fulltime | [https://proxxi.co](https://proxxi.co)

Proxxi Technology has several headcount open for individuals with experience
writing embedded C. Our new wearable wristband that supports social distancing
policies in the workplace with gentle reminders and accurate contact tracing
has, well, very high demand from companies you've heard of.

Come make a visible impact on shipping products alongside a growing technical
team. Our industrial wearable devices run on ARM System-on-Chips and utilize
many interesting technologies - Bluetooth Low Energy, wireless charging,
digital signal processing, and more.

Apply via AngelList job posting [https://apply.workable.com/proxxi-
technology/j/4C5079584B/](https://apply.workable.com/proxxi-
technology/j/4C5079584B/)

------
wyc
Spruce Systems | Engineering and Design | 4-Hour Overlap with US Eastern |
Full-Time | Remote-Only

Spruce is hiring programmers to develop world-class open source products and
libraries implementing the W3C Verifiable Credential and Decentralized
Identifier standards in identity. At Spruce, we are reimagining trusted
interactions for enterprises and governments by creating the world’s best
software for packaging beliefs digitally. We hire programmers who love
technology and are committed to intellectual honesty, user privacy, and
innovation. We are fully remote.

Backend Engineer: Cross-Platform Rust, Tech Standards, CI/CD, LXC, Security
Engineering

Application Engineer: Flutter, Webapps, ReasonML/TypeScript, Integrations,
CI/CD

Product Designer: Figma/Sketch, Customer Research, UX Design, Wireframing,
Prototypes, Design Style Guide

More information here:
[https://www.spruceid.com/careers](https://www.spruceid.com/careers)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Product Designer | REMOTE in (AZ, CA, MA, MI, MN, TX, WA) |
[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/) | Full Time

ClearVoice is the first and only Teamlancing platform enabling expert
freelancers to work with Fortune 1000 companies without having to deal with
the issues that come with it. We believe a clear voice is the most powerful
voice.

ClearVoice was acquired by Fiverr in February 2019 and IPO'd 4 months later.
We've been in growth mode ever since. Join a unicorn public company while
retaining the autonomy and empowerment of working in a startup-like
environment! We're looking for thoughtful and intelligent individuals with a
strong product sense that get stuff done :)

Roles -

Product Designer -
[https://apply.workable.com/clearvoice/j/F44356894A/](https://apply.workable.com/clearvoice/j/F44356894A/)

Benefits:

\- Health/Dental/etc

\- FVRR RSUs

\- 401k

------
dimitry12
Rosebud AI (YC S19) | Experienced Fullstack Engineer | REMOTE |
[http://blog.rosebud.ai/hiring/](http://blog.rosebud.ai/hiring/)

At Rosebud AI we believe all image and video creation will be done via
generative methods in 5 years. It will enable visual storytelling at the speed
of thought. We're building that future.

Join us to turn bleeding-edge research for generating videos and images into
commercial products.

Our stack: React.js with TypeScript; Node.js with TypeScript running on
Firebase Functions; Firestore and Google Cloud Storage; PyTorch and Tensorflow
wrapped in Flask and running in a Kubernetes cluster.

------
kahseng
Airtable | San Francisco, CA or Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

[COVID-19: The whole company is currently working remotely. Employees can be
fully remote until at least the end of 2020.]

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

I work at Airtable on the platform team where we're allowing others to develop
new capabilities for our users/customers. I chose to join after meeting some
incredible people and learning about the culture.

Here's a blog post about some of the technical decisions behind a recent
project to add a lightweight scripting layer on top of the core product:
[https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-
for-a...](https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-for-airtable-
that-anyone-can-use-21a43e5de841)

We're hiring software engineers for web (JavaScript + TypeScript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with diverse backgrounds. We believe in the power of highly
motivated and capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams,
with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid iteration.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

------
denika_SP
Snowplow Analytics| Remote| Multiple roles|
[https://snowplowanalytics.com](https://snowplowanalytics.com)

It’s a hugely exciting time here at Snowplow. Over the last 7 years, we’ve
grown to a brilliant 50 person team that is spread out over 14 countries with
nearly 150 customers and many, many more open source users. Snowplow is
growing fast, having recently closed its Series A fundraising with MMC
Ventures. Snowplow is the ideal platform for data teams who want to manage
their data in real-time and in their own cloud. We collect, validate, enrich
and load up to 5 billion events for our customers each day and help them on
their data journey through our management console.

1) Data & Systems Lead

2) Head of Product Marketing

Apply here:
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/)

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Remote or
Onsite | 100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a FinTech startup disrupting middle market loans
process. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be working in a small and fast growing team.
We are looking for smart, driven engineers to join us!

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
resume to hiring engineer neil@loaneco.net

------
niphtio
Niphtio | Full-time | Software Developer | $99K–$146K | REMOTE (US or Canada
only)

We're an early stage, self-funded start-up, founded by one of the creators of
Google Reader, and we are a 100% distributed team. (USA or Canada only — we
cannot sponsor or transfer visas at this time.) We're looking for mid/senior-
level software developers to join us in building the next generation of
content aggregation, curation, and discovery tools.

Some technologies we're using:

\- PostgreSQL

\- Redis

\- Kotlin

\- GraphQL

\- AWS SQS and S3

That said, we care more about your ability to learn new things and your
passion for excellence in our craft than preexisting knowledge in any specific
technology.

As a small team we're looking for generalists, but with a focus on building
back end systems. You will have a direct influence on setting the direction of
our products as well as shaping our company culture from the ground up.

Please apply here: [https://bit.ly/niphtio-hn-202009](https://bit.ly/niphtio-
hn-202009)

We'd love for you to join our team!

------
ewilczynski
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack

Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

Mobile: React Native, Apollo

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Java, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

CI: GitHub, Buildkite

Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
mceoin
Sourcetable | Backend Developer | US Remote | Full Time

Sourcetable is a networked spreadsheet that makes it easy to connect, sync and
query data from databases and SaaS tools, without needing to know how to code.

We are looking for a strong backend developer who would be excited to join a
founding team focused on making data accessible to everyone. Some dev-ops
experience will be helpful, as is previous experience working at an early
stage startup. To be successful and happy in this role it will help if you are
passionate about solving problems for customers, and would be excited about
building the future of spreadsheets.

Currently we use Node, Python, Postgres / Redshift / MySQL, Terraform, Redis,
AWS. It's possible we'll migrate to Go in the future.

[https://sourcetable.com/jobs#backend-
engineer](https://sourcetable.com/jobs#backend-engineer)

If you have questions, email eoin@sourcetable.com and I'll get back to you.

------
ewmy
Third Space Learning |
[https://thirdspacelearning.com/](https://thirdspacelearning.com/) | Rails
Engineer, Frontend Engineer | Aldgate, London, UK (Onsite)

We want every student to be able to access great quality online tuition to
help them succeed in, and love, their learning.

We are a team of teachers, parents and technologists, based in London and Sri
Lanka, who understand both the emotional and academic value of one-to-one
tuition across all social groups. We are proud of our positive social impact
for both disadvantaged pupils and our tutors.

We're looking for Rails and React people who love education to work on our
schools and parent product teams, and the virtual classroom behind the student
and tutor experience.

For full details and to apply, see
[https://apply.workable.com/thirdspacelearning/](https://apply.workable.com/thirdspacelearning/).

------
renaudr
Impaakt | Full Stack Dev | Geneva, Switzerland | Fulltime & Onsite, though you
can work a large portion from your home | impaakt.com

We are a well-funded startup working on sustainable finance. Our community
contributes impact information about what companies are doing and the impact
they have on the planet and society --> [https://www.impaakt.com/how-it-
works](https://www.impaakt.com/how-it-works)

Team of 12, of which 4 in tech (you, two devs and me data science). Both co-
founders have many years of experience in banking -- they have a solid plan,
and also understand that our tech team is key to successfully executing our
plan.

Our user-base is growing fast, so we need your help. Speaking of which, we use
Angular and Laravel/MySQL and are moving to Vuejs/Nuxt.

If you are interested in sustainability and dev, just send me an email at
renaud dot richardet at impaakt.com to start a conversation.

------
adionarichard
Adiona | Senior Full Stack Developer | Sydney, AU | Remote in +/\- 4 hours
timezone | Full time

[https://angel.co/company/adionatech/jobs/947998-lead-full-
st...](https://angel.co/company/adionatech/jobs/947998-lead-full-stack-
software-engineer)

People are flocking to live in cities at an increasing rate. Cities are
struggling under the weight of increasing congestion, gentrification, and the
growth of eCommerce. And the transport sector contributes the highest single
share of greenhouse gas emissions globally.

AI and commercial mathematics in the cloud can help offset a significant
portion of these problems and have dedicated our lives to it. We recently
raised a pre-seed funding round with investors like BMW and Telstra, have some
great customers like Coca-Cola, and are looking for engineers that will help
us level-up.

This exciting role will take ownership over the dev of our API and GCP-based
backend using technologies such as Java, Spring boot, Maven, REST APIs, NoSQL
databases (Google Cloud Firestore, MongoDB), SQL (MySQL), Node.js, Express,
Google Cloud Platform (Cloud Functions, App Engine, Computer Engine).

It would also be great if you knew about React.js, Redux, Ant Design (Rect
UI), React router, HTML, CSS, Javascript, JSON, XML, JSX, Firebase
authorization and authentication.

You'll get an amazing startup experience in a dynamic environment dedicated to
growth, exploration, and success. We're a diverse and inclusive bunch and you
will get to implement cutting-edge research from PhDs around the world.

We are a team of 4 based in Sydney AU and are open to applicants around the
world, preferably in a nearby timezone.

Check out our site and my LinkedIn profile to get a sense of who we are and
what we do: [http://www.adionatech.com](http://www.adionatech.com)

------
viziorec
VIZIO | [https://careers.vizio.com/search/](https://careers.vizio.com/search/)
| Seattle, Denver, Dallas, and Irvine | Senior Software Engineers(multiple) |
Full-Time | REMOTE/ONSITE

VIZIO is a leading HDTV brand in America and the #1 Sound Bar Brand in
America. VIZIO's mission is to deliver high performance, smarter products with
the latest innovations at a significant savings that we can pass along to our
consumers. We offer competitive comp and bonus, benefits, perks, and plenty of
opportunities for career advancement!

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers in various areas including iOS,
IoT, Front-End, and Fullstack.

Your work will directly impact the VIZIO SmartCast experience as it evolves
into a cohesive smart home experience, leveraging new technologies. You will
be able to own the development of our features through the full-release
lifecycle!

Apply today: iOS Senior Software Engineer (Requisition # 2642):
[https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?job...](https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=2642&company=VIZIO)

IoT Senior Software Engineer (Requisition # 3021):
[https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?job...](https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=3021&company=VIZIO)

Front-End (Requisition #2982):
[https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?job...](https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=2982&company=VIZIO)

View more Senior Software Engineer positions at:
[https://careers.vizio.com/search/](https://careers.vizio.com/search/)

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — nearly 30 million MAU!

As a team of about 30 engineers serving those millions of users, each of us
makes a huge impact on the business — and on the lives of the teachers,
students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ef47e4811us](https://grnh.se/ef47e4811us)

We are hiring within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

------
ST_recruiting
States Title | Staff Level Backend and Full-Stack Engineers | Full-Time | San
Francisco OR Remote (within the US)| Onsite OR Remote (within the US)

States Title is making residential real estate simple and efficient, and
allowing lenders to close more loans, faster, and at a lower cost. Currently
used by national lenders, States Title is rapidly expanding coverage for their
groundbreaking predictive title lender solution.

Our Tech Stack: Python 3 on the Django framework for backend, Typescript with
React / Redux for front-end, and are backed by Postgres

Full Stack-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/2157959](https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/2157959)
Backend-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/1868399](https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/1868399)

------
ruturaj
Yup | Senior Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE, San Francisco | Fulltime |
[https://yup.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=4036603003](https://yup.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=4036603003)

Looking for a Fullstack (Vue.js, Rails, Node/AWS Lambdas, Postgres) engineer
to take full ownership of multiple user-facing and internal products. Yup is
an education technology company that was founded on a simple yet powerful
vision: empower every student to learn. Yup provides remote math tutoring for
K-12 students with unlimited, 24/7 access. We believe in equitable access to
academic resources, and our product aims to promote long-term academic
success. Yup is proudly backed by Stanford University’s StartX and Sesame
Street’s VC, Sesame Workshop. Yup has provided academic support to over a
million students across the USA, and is available worldwide.

------
traviscy
Cypress.io | Senior Software Engineer (Fullstack or Backend) | Remote | Full-
time | Multiple Openings We’re a passionate team of engineers making it easier
for developers to write and maintain high quality E2E tests. Our TestRunner is
loved and widely used across the world and we’re looking for folks to help us
take our Dashboard (our paid, online management) service to the next level.
Our team has put together an amazing 6-12 month roadmap and we’re looking for
help to get there.

Cypress is fully remote and distributed across the US and internationally.
Compensation and benefits are aligned with industry norms, and everyone has
meaningful equity.

Stack: React, Typescript, Nodejs, GraphQL, RedShift, Postgres, Redis.

I’m the hiring manager, if you’re interested drop me an email with [Hacker
News] in the subject to travis at cypress.io. Send anything you think we’d
find valuable and why we would be a good fit for one another.

------
bemaximus_eng
Maximus | Full Stack Engineer | LA (Santa Monica) | FT ONSITE |
[https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-product-
engineer)

Maximus(bemaximus.com) is a mission-driven consumer health company that
provides men with content, community, and clinical support to optimize them in
mind and body. Maximus has raised $5M from top Silicon Valley VCs such as
Founders Fund and 8VC as well as leading angel investors/operators from
companies like Bulletproof, Tinder, Coinbase, Daily Stoic, & Shopify

Looking for a 2nd full-stack product engineer
[https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-product-
engineer)

------
tonyha
Oslo University Hospital | Full-stack developer | Oslo, Norway | Onsite, some
remote | Full-Time

Join us to develop open-source software for precision medicine. We are seeking
a new colleague who wants to develop advanced and robust systems for genetic
diagnosis of patients. We have developed ELLA, an open-source application that
streamlines the process of identifying the relevant genetic variants out of
millions of variants found in a patient's genome. See ads below.

Full-stack dev:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=189395238](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=189395238)
Bioinformatician:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=189394164](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=189394164)

------
BrandiATMuhkuh
Amy.app | Junior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE (NZ based) | Full time

Amy.app is a digital private mathematics tutor. We are a small New Zealand
startups with about 15 employees (2 people code at the moment). We target
enterprise companies to use Amy.app as their "brain" behind the teaching. To
facilitate that, we try to build everything around reusable APIs so partners
can built their own experience on top of Amy.app.

Since we are an education company, we are happy to educate Juniors to become
Seniors.

Stack: Typescript React, Firebase (Node), Nodejs, Express, Firestore (NoSql),
Postgres

Requirements:

\- Experience with modern JavaScript (uni/private projects are fine)

\- Experience with some backend language/framework: Nodejs/express,
python/flash, etc.

\- Understanding of basic web technologies and web behaviours (eg.: HTML,
REST-API, etc.)

Nice to have

\- Experience with any modern JavaScript Framework (React, Vue, Angular, ...)

\- Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team

\- Enjoys Mathematics or a similar problem space

Send us an email to: jobs@amy.app

~~~
BrandiATMuhkuh
I would like to add, because of meeting times, we prefer candidates living
between Europe->Asia->NZ. The Americas make it a bit tricky. Sorry folks.

------
iopeak
</> Storyscript </> You and AI working together — progressive NLP and a novel
approach to HCI.

Our mission is to democratize software creation, discovery, and utilization
through a humane interface that seamlessly collaborates with you. How? Break
the app paradigm. Bring the power of coding, without coding, to the other 99%.
Create a dialog-driven AI assistant to assist in any type of computing task.

Rust, WASM, TypeScript, Data-Oriented Programming, (ECS) Entity-Component-
System, (TDD) Test Driven Development

## Remote Jobs (US/EU timezones) ##

\- Engineer in Rust & Typescript

\- Engineer in Programming Language Theory

Passionate, remote, diverse, open-minded, and family-first team.

</> Apply at [https://story.ai/careers](https://story.ai/careers) — Ask us
anything on Twitter
[https://twitter.com/StoryscriptHQ](https://twitter.com/StoryscriptHQ) </>

------
arya_stark
REMOTE until 2021 | Computer Vision Engineer @Second Spectrum | Los Angeles,
California

We are looking for a computer vision engineer to design, develop and implement
computer vision and machine learning cutting-edge technologies to ensure our
market leading position in sports player tracking and broadcast solutions. See
ad:
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum/9fd84eac-2de1-488a-9045...](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum/9fd84eac-2de1-488a-9045-8601c9cb0600)
.

You can email me at nadia@secondspectrum.com. If you want to apply, please use
this link
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum/9fd84eac-2de1-488a-9045...](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum/9fd84eac-2de1-488a-9045-8601c9cb0600)
.

We will only consider current US residents that are eligible to work in the
US.

------
ri_hutch
100x Group | Full-Time | San Francisco | Senior SWE |

100x Group is the company behind the cryptocurrency derivatives trading
platform, BitMEX. As the genuine, authentic inventors of this market, we are
recognized as the original innovators of a product with most exchanges
following our lead. We see over 60% of global volume and we have transacted
~$70 billion USD in the last month and over $1 trillion USD in volume in the
last year. This lends itself to some incredibly exciting engineering
challenges and we're actively hiring talented, ambitious individuals to help
us solve them.

Our San Francisco based engineering team sits at the core of the business and
works on a cutting-edge tech stack (React.js, Node.js, Express, Typescript,
Loopback). Our small, nimble team allows for the opportunity to make an
incredibly high impact with untapped career growth potential The team prides
itself on our high-reliability, high-expectations culture and we offer
significant resources to invest in our team's success ($10k/year L&D budget,
top of the line hardware, vendor software, and contract developers).

Further, we explore, incubate and pursue opportunities for investments, as
part of our mission to reshape the modern digital financial system into an
inclusive and empowering space. We are leaders in open source sponsorship &
investment and our Research arm is viewed as one of the most respected
resources in the field.

Our most pressing needs right now are for senior engineers on our Product
Engineering team who will help us as we spearhead a financial market
revolution that is growing by the day. Please refer to the attached job
listings below for more details. We look forward to hearing from you!

Senior SWE (Web): [https://grnh.se/3585d48f2](https://grnh.se/3585d48f2)
Senior SWE (API): [https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222)

------
davidhunter
Optimal | Autonomous Greenhouses | Founders Fund Backed | London

\- Software Engineers (all levels)

\- Modelling and Control Engineers (all levels)

We are a collection of engineers from Palantir, DeepMind, Oxford University
and Cambridge University, on a mission to grow healthier food by deploying
fully autonomous greenhouses outside every city on earth.

£700BN of new greenhouses need to be built around the world. We are building
the core technology to power this revolution.

Mission:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDJ_QdUaap4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDJ_QdUaap4)

Team: [https://www.linkedin.com/company/optimal-
labs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/optimal-labs/)

Open roles: [https://angel.co/company/optimal-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/company/optimal-labs/jobs)

Contact me (founder) directly: david@optimal.ag

------
vaughnd
Wizenoze | Senior Java backend and devops engineer | Full time | REMOTE or
Amsterdam

Wizenoze is building software that enables students to find content online
that matches their interests and abilities. We do large scale web crawling and
search, with machine learning readability classification. You'll be
responsible for building Java and Groovy software to meet these goals, and
keep it all running smoothly on an AWS stack. Elasticsearch experience highly
recommended. Apply if you have plenty of experience in development and cloud
ops, and the curiosity and tenacity to solve hard problems and keep improving
your craft. Remote within GMT±2 timezones only.

[https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/senior-java-backend-
and...](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/senior-java-backend-and-devops-
engineer/)

------
kait-truveris
Truveris | NYC, US (REMOTE) | Fulltime | www.truveris.com

Truveris develops software that works to improve market access & affordability
for prescription drugs.

We are hiring for a number of roles in data & engineering including: software
engineers (various levels of experience), QA automation engineers, DevOps
engineers and data scientists Tech stack: Python (pylon, pyramid, django,
flask), AWS, Linux, Postgresql, React.js, sqlalchemy, spark...

Please apply on our website
([https://jobs.lever.co/truveris](https://jobs.lever.co/truveris)) or email
Kaitlin directly at kobrien@truveris.com

------
kmax12
Alteryx Innovation Labs | Engineering | Boston, MA or Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.alteryx.com/innovation-labs](https://www.alteryx.com/innovation-
labs)

The Alteryx Innovation Labs creates next generation technologies, tools, and
products to unleash the full potential of machine learning.

We’re building automation technology to make machine learning easier to use.
We work on many unique and important machine learning challenges with a focus
on making sure machine learning isn’t just a theoretical endeavor but has a
real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python, Scala, and React. We use AWS and docker
for deployment. Above all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right
approach to solve a problem.

Apply at [https://www.alteryx.com/innovation-
labs/careers](https://www.alteryx.com/innovation-labs/careers)

------
jairajs89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 100k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 15 people. We raised a series A from a16z this summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://substack.com/jobs](https://substack.com/jobs)

------
internetsamurai
Formaviva | Electronic music platform | Social cause | 100% Remote

Our mission is to provide users with the ability to discover independent
electronic music while connecting them directly to the artists they love most.

Formaviva consciously pursues undiscovered talent and musical experimentation
that is inaccessible on mainstream music platforms. We believe in the ability
of music that is emotionally driven, not profit-centered, and we work towards
supporting artists in their creative endeavors by enabling and creating
innovative tools for music distribution and monetization.

Back-end Developer: [https://formaviva.com/jobs/backend-
developer](https://formaviva.com/jobs/backend-developer)

Front-end Developer: [https://formaviva.com/jobs](https://formaviva.com/jobs)
(Job ad coming soon)

------
StuieK
Lustre ([https://lustre.ai/](https://lustre.ai/)) | Software Engineer
(Knowledge Graph) | Full-time | Remote

Lustre provides incredibly reliable product recommendations to help people
choose what to buy. One of the most critical components in our system is the
knowledge graph that processes our scraped data and transforms it into highly
structured and contextualized input to our neural net.

We are hiring software engineers for our knowledge graph. Some examples of the
type of tasks you'll be doing:

* Automatically process massive amounts of structured data.

* Understand the context of the information to create useful connections to aid in predicting the best products.

* Research and implement new traversals of our knowledge graph to gain more leverage from our data.

* Figure out efficient ways to incorporate human-in-the-loop curation for tasks that cannot be automated.

* Communicate with the machine learning team to get them the data they need for improving recommendations.

* Keep an eye out for new technologies and data sources that can automate tasks or improve the quality of our data.

* Implement API routes for serving knowledge graph data to the frontend.

* Write and maintain thorough unit and integration tests.

An ideal candidate will:

* Be a capable problem solver who enjoys identifying business problems you can solve with thoughtful engineering

* Have 4+ years experience building out backend services (bonus points for ops knowledge).

* Enjoy digging through data to solve problems and find new optimizations.

* Have strong communication skills - this role will work with both the product & ML teams to understand their problems/goals

Email me at stuart@lustre.ai if interested.

~~~
Sudharchith
Hello, I am interested in this position and I would like to apply for the
same. Could you let me know where I can do so?

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.
Software Developers are welcome to apply.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to hr@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
pozotron
Pozotron | [https://pozotron.com](https://pozotron.com) | Chief Operating
Officer COO | United States - REMOTE

Pozotron is an AI-powered tool for producing audiobooks. We are modernizing
the process of recording, proofing, and editing audio to help customers
deliver high quality results.

Our clients include both Big-5 publishers and independent audiobook producers.
We’ve helped produce the audiobook editions of #1 best selling books, and are
growing fast.

The ideal candidate will have experience in management and ensuring
operational excellence across their organization. Your primary goals will be
to mature the business and its processes, establish a comprehensive sales
strategy, and complement the technical-oriented experience of the cofounders.

Familiarity with the publishing/audiobook industry: optional

Love of audiobooks: required

We are a fully remote team. To apply, please reach out to admin@pozotron.com

------
itay
Okera | San Francisco (SF) and Seattle (REMOTE considered for the right
candidate) | Full-time, VISA

Okera opens up data for greater innovation by scaling access and governance
across heterogeneous, distributed data environments. The Okera Active Data
Access Platform manages data access across a multi-cloud, multi-datastore and
multi-tool world reducing friction between agility and governance. With
greater accessibility, protection and visibility, you have the confidence to
move forward to innovate.

Your data can do more. It can be used by analysts and data scientists to drive
innovation. It can help you discover untapped markets, unseen opportunities,
and unproductive workflows. It can change the way your business and the world
works.

The Okera platform tackles the hardest issues behind data access and
governance across hybrid and multi-cloud environments—giving you the ability
to explore your data’s potential like never before. Our vision is to enable
self-service analytics with responsible data access so that everyone can
benefit from the potential of data in the enterprise.

Open positions include: * Staff Backend Software Engineer - Data Platforms
(San Francisco or Seattle) * Staff Backend Software Engineer - Data Platforms
* Staff Frontend Software Engineer (San Francisco or Seattle) * Senior or
Staff Frontend Software Engineer * Staff DevOps Engineer * Director of Product
* Technical Writer

Okera Careers:
[https://www.okera.com/careers/](https://www.okera.com/careers/)

Backend Tech Stack: Java, Go, C++, Kubernetes and the big data ecosystem
(Spark, Presto, Hive, Impala, etc)

Frontend Tech Stack: React, Python, Redux, and Cypress.

Questions? Contact myself (email in profile) or Chris via email:
cfinch@okera.com or apply online! You can read more about us at
[https://www.okera.com](https://www.okera.com) as well.

------
clever123
Coder|Remote|Full-Time|(www.coder.com)

Coder builds developer tools that power engineers at some of the world’s
greatest companies. Coder’s mission is to accelerate the workflow of software
engineers by harnessing the power of the cloud.

-Technologies we use: Typescript, Node.js, React, Go, Docker/k8s, PostgreSQL

Open positions:

Typescript Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coder/e40becde-2cbd-4885-9029-e5c7b0a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/coder/e40becde-2cbd-4885-9029-e5c7b0a734b8)
__Experience with VSCode contributions or VSCode extensions is a HUGE plus!

Solutions Architect:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coder/eb1d8396-6936-45d4-869c-7f8899c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/coder/eb1d8396-6936-45d4-869c-7f8899c9c251)
__Hands on k8s and Docker experience is a requirement.

Contact Camilla directly (Head of Recruiting)at clever@coder.com

------
asperous
Spring Venture Group | Kansas City, Missouri | Full-time | Software Engineer

Senior health insurance broker. Mega sales company that relies on technology
heavily to achieve economies of scale. Technology team is medium in size (50
people total I think? So you will be well known and have a big impact)

HN relevant roles:

Director of Paid Media -- Management role, manage millions of dollars of spend
using an analytical and data-driven focus. Recruiters will probably look
mostly at similar past experience. Must be or relocate to Kansas City

SE III -- Java and Kotlin mostly, working on projects that route calls, bid on
leads, process applications. Remote possible for this position. Recruiters
will be looking for keywords from job post, interview process is fairly low
effort but takes a while.

[https://www.springventuregroup.com/sales-2/](https://www.springventuregroup.com/sales-2/)

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Senior iOS Engineer | Poland & USA | Full-time | Remote (must be
based in the USA or Poland) [https://tigerspike.com](https://tigerspike.com)
Are you looking for a global company that offers variety, the chance to work
in the office AND remotely and work on consumer and enterprise projects with
clients such as Emirates, The UN and 7-eleven? We've been established since
2003 and now have 10 offices around the world.

If you want to work in a truly Agile global workforce and widen your scope of
technologies knowledge, then get in touch: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or
find more info on the jobs we have click here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

------
Abtin88
Productivity Startup| Senior Product Designer | REMOTE(US/EU)| Full-Time

Hey HN folks, we're looking for senior product designer to collaborate on a
productivity project.

FYI our entire team is working remote and we’re planning to keep it forever .

We’re building the future of productivity software that makes it easier to
capture and retrieve information, just like having an extension to your brain
and help you find the right information that matters to you. You will work
closely with my co-founder, an awesome product designer and PM that has
investigated years of research on the product. We have many design challenges.
We also have a kick ass engineering team that can turn whatever you imagine
into realty in little time. We like “test to failure” approach and experiment
with a lot of prototypes.

if you see yourself working on a cool product and build many prototypes, send
me an email with your cv/portfolio.

-> abtin@orderhq.co

------
thomasdowling
TaxProper| Full-stack Python Engineer | Full-Time, Chicago

TaxProper helps real estate owners lower their property tax bill by thousands
of dollars in two minutes or less. We help homeowners and single family
residential (SFR) investors across the country appeal their property tax
assessments, ensuring they pay their fair share.

It's still early, but we already manage property tax assessments for almost
half a billion dollars in real estate in markets all across the United States.

TaxProper was part of Y Combinator's Summer 2019 batch, and raised more than
$2M from an outstanding group of investors, including Khosla Ventures, Global
Founders Capital, Clocktower Ventures, and more.

You can find more about the job and apply online at:

[https://www.notion.so/TaxProper-is-
Hiring-5a21e3adc5e249aaa3...](https://www.notion.so/TaxProper-is-
Hiring-5a21e3adc5e249aaa3282875936bbfd6)

------
blckenedicekaj
AvidXchange | Charlotte, NC onsite or remote | Senior UX ( front end )
Developer | full time | [https://usr58.dayforcehcm.com/CandidatePortal/en-
us/avidxcha...](https://usr58.dayforcehcm.com/CandidatePortal/en-
us/avidxchange/Posting/View/3215)

AvidXchange is an AP automation software company that aids other companies in
making purchases orders, manage their invoices, and pay the vendors that
supply them with goods. We are looking for someone to come onto our UX team to
lead the charge in creating templates and standards for our teams to follow in
the coming years. The ideal candidate will be proficient in the following: \-
Javascript \- Angular \- HTML5, CSS3 \- Git \- Node \- Accessibility
guidelines (WCAG) \- Common design patterns

Please use the link above to apply if you are interested.

------
vetcove
Vetcove (YC S16) | Full stack engineers | New York, NY | Full time | Remote
now, on-site TBD |
[https://www.vetcove.com/careers/](https://www.vetcove.com/careers/)

Vetcove is a procurement platform for veterinary hospitals to order their
supplies. We're a growing team on a mission to modernize the veterinary
procurement industry, and just crossed $2,000,000,000 in orders on our
platform. Help us transform how veterinarians buy the supplies they need to
keep America's pets healthy.

Tech Stack includes: Python/Django, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch,
Redis, AWS

We have a great team full of people that really value working closely with
product, customers, partners, and users. Lots of interesting problems to
solve!

If you'd like to learn more, reach out to us at careers@vetcove.com and
mention HN in the subject line.

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE | LOOKING FOR ML ENG

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what matters. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, Python, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and
Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

To see what it’s like to work at Back and who your future colleagues would be,
go have a look at [http://bit.ly/working-at-Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back)

We’re hiring a Machine Learning Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-machine-
learning-engineer](http://bit.ly/back-machine-learning-engineer)

I’m looking forward to hearing from you.

James - CTO @ Back [https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com)

------
dataking
Immunant | Senior Staff Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.immunant.com](https://www.immunant.com)

The team at Immunant is working tirelessly to make the lower levels of the
modern software stack more secure. We are looking for a fellow systems
programming expert to help us harden components used by hundreds of millions
of users each day. If you have experience with C/C++/Rust, an eye for detail,
and a high degree of self-motivation, we'd love to talk.

We are located in Southern California but are also interested in strong
candidates who wish to work remotely in the US. More details here:
[https://www.immunant.com/jobs](https://www.immunant.com/jobs)

Send questions or your application to team@immunant.com; please mention HN in
subject line.

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local) developer/architect
| $95k-$250k driven by your delivery.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core technology centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers. Our core development language is
Java. We are currently a team of 20 in 18 regions.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
nansic24
Advantcode| Full-time | Remote in CET

Advantcode is establishing a developer base in Skopje for a leading client in
the voice biometrics solutions domain.

It's a full-time remote position for engineers based in North Macedonia. This
is a unique opportunity to implement systems that are defining voice
authentication.

We are looking for:

A problem solver who likes learning new skills and welcomes challenges. You
will be ready to get hand’s dirty on whatever pressing problems present itself
on the day.

Hands-on developer who has experience with maintaining and supporting a mature
live application in the cloud. You will have 5+ years' experience with Java 8
or above and write good test driven code with mocking.

Must Have: Java 8/or above, Junit, AWS, HTML/JavaScript, Maven, Docker,
Terraforma, tomcat,CI/CD pipeline experience such as Jenkins, SVN/Git,
JMockit/Mockito/EasyMock.

For more information email sandra@advantcode.com

------
nickgervasi
Flowdash | Software Engineer, UI/UX Designer | San Francisco | Full-Time |
ONSITE (REMOTE during COVID)

Flowdash ([https://flowdash.com](https://flowdash.com)) helps companies build
semi-automated workflows with no code. By combining elements of task
management, workflow automation, and a custom UI builder, we're creating a
powerful platform that allows anyone at any organization to build the tools
they need to get their work done.

As an early team member, you'll play an instrumental role in shaping our
product strategy, technical architecture, and the type of company we build
together.

We're hiring software engineers and a UI/UX designer. More details at
[https://flowdash.com/careers](https://flowdash.com/careers)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@flowdash.com

------
afandian
Crossref | Senior Software Developer | Remote in Europe or North America

We're looking for a senior developer to join Crossref, working on our Clojure
and Java systems. We run scholarly infrastructure that supports the workflows
of thousands of publishers to help them exchange metadata, links and more
(seen DOI links for articles? That's us!).

You don't need to know Clojure already, as long as you can show that you could
pick it up!

Happy to answer any questions!

[https://www.crossref.org/jobs/2020-09-07-senior-software-
dev...](https://www.crossref.org/jobs/2020-09-07-senior-software-developer/)

------
gz5
NetFoundry | Software developer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://netfoundry.io](https://netfoundry.io)

You will use our open sourced Ziti* SDKs to embed zero trust, programmable
networking into applications which require security, performance and advanced
routing capabilities. You will help other developers do the same. You will
help extend the Ziti SDKs, based on what you learn.

Email careers@netfoundry.io telling us why you would like to join us, and how
you can help.

* NetFoundry Inc. is an open core company, selling NaaS services on top of the Ziti OSS. NetFoundry developed and open sourced Ziti:

[https://github.com/openziti](https://github.com/openziti)

[https://openziti.github.io/ziti/overview.html](https://openziti.github.io/ziti/overview.html)

------
konz
ML6 | Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Python, TensorFlow, Google
Cloud Platform | Full-time | Amsterdam, Berlin, Ghent (EU)

We are a Machine Learning consulting company that builds end-to-end Machine
Learning solutions. By applying the latest AI research, we keep our clients at
the forefront of innovation.

If you are interested check out:
[https://ml6.eu/resource/](https://ml6.eu/resource/)

You will mostly work with TensorFlow and Python to solve hard Machine Learning
tasks and help to put these into production. As Premier Google Cloud Service
Partner, ML6 has a very strong relationship with Google, providing you options
to collaborate and alpha test a lot of their latest ML tools.

We are looking for:

• Machine Learning Engineer

• Data Engineer

• Data Analyst

• Software Engineer

• Front End Developer

Apply at: [https://jobs.ml6.eu](https://jobs.ml6.eu)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | REMOTE All over US | REMOTE & Onsite All over Hungary | REMOTE &
Onsite All over Bangalore, India | Sales, Engineering & More | Full time

Cloudera is the The Enterprise Data Cloud Company. At Cloudera, we believe
that data can make what is impossible today, possible tomorrow. We empower
people to transform complex data into clear and actionable insights. Cloudera
delivers an enterprise data cloud for any data, anywhere, from the Edge to AI.
Powered by the relentless innovation of the open source community, Cloudera
advances digital transformation for the world’s largest enterprises. Learn
more at cloudera.com.

We are hiring in the following areas: * Engineering

* Quality Engineering

* Finance

* Human Resources

* Marketing

* Product Management

* Business Development

* Professional Services

* Sales

* Sales Engineering

* Support

To visit all available positions and to apply, please visit
[https://www.cloudera.com/careers.html](https://www.cloudera.com/careers.html)

------
DBoPhresh
Procurify | Various roles | Canada(Vancouver) | Full-time, Remote |
[https://www.procurify.com/](https://www.procurify.com/)

Procurify is currently hiring for roles in all Departments including Product
and Engineering! We are based in Vancouver but are currently 100% remote and
hiring across Canada. We have flexible hours, unlimited paid time off and
optional Fridays.

If you are interested in any of our roles, feel free to send me a message at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darragh-
bourke-15b13b3b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darragh-bourke-15b13b3b/)

Or check out this link and apply directly on our career page:
[https://www.procurify.com/careers](https://www.procurify.com/careers).

------
jonahss
Origin | Fullstack, Embedded, Robotics | San Francisco (SF) | ONSITE |
[https://origin.io](https://origin.io)

Origin is a 3D Printing startup, focused on building 3D printers for mass
manufacturing rather than prototyping. Our DLP polymer printers are being used
in production.

During Covid-19 our nasal test swabs were approved by the FDA and we sold
hundreds of thousands to hospitals and test centers.

Join our software team as we continue to improve and iterate on the printers.
We're looking for generalists who have experience with any one of the topics
below:

\- hardware devices \- robotics \- embedded linux \- networking \- Node.js/C++

Also looking for senior Node.js developers to work full-stack.

Email jonah@origin.io (lever currently down due to an outage
[https://status.lever.co/](https://status.lever.co/))

------
xxuser
TikTok Singapore | Full Time | Multiple engineer positions | Singapore| TikTok
is the destination for short-form mobile videos. Our mission is to capture and
present the world's creativity, knowledge, and precious life moments.

[https://careers.tiktok.com/position?keywords=&category=67042...](https://careers.tiktok.com/position?keywords=&category=6704215862603155720&location=CT_163&project=&type=1&job_hot_flag=&current=1&limit=10)

If you are interested please mail me at wiwindson@gmail.com and add
[Hackernews] to the subject.

------
jblock
Garmentier | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago, IL or Remote | Full-Time

Garmentier is hiring! We are a quickly growing Fashion + Technology startup
based in Chicago. We have created the first all-in-one online platform for
Stylists and Personal Shoppers to start, grow and scale their businesses.

We're looking for a full-stack generalist to join our growing team! If you're
interested, you can read more about the position here:
[https://cutt.ly/garmentier-senior-software-
engineer](https://cutt.ly/garmentier-senior-software-engineer).

You can also read more about our interview process here:
[https://cutt.ly/garmentier-tech-interview-
process](https://cutt.ly/garmentier-tech-interview-process)

Send a message to jason @ garmentier.co if you're interested in learning more!

------
laurentl
Moonshot-Internet | Lead developer | Paris, France | ONSITE (WFH 3 days/week)
| Full-Time

Hi, I'm Laurent, the CTO of Moonshot-Internet. We're an Insurtech aiming to
make insurance simple, easy to use and useful.

I'm looking for our next lead developer to oversee both front-end and back-end
development work, mentor the junior devs in the team, and help us improve our
development practices. The tech team is fairly small (9 persons) so you'll be
instrumental in shaping it and helping it grow.

Our stack is Python and vue.js hosted on AWS, mostly on serverless. The job is
based in Paris although we do have a partial work from home policy (2 to 3
days a week). I have a complete job description in French, I'll do a quick
translation if you're interested.

You can reach me at laurent.leconte [at] moonshot-internet.com

------
mpal14
MyFitnessPal | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA (open to RELO) |
ONSITE (currently WFH due to COVID-19) | Visas OK |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

MyFitnessPal is looking for an experienced Android mobile developer who wants
to build and scale a fitness app that has helped millions. We're an agile and
fast-paced team with exciting opportunities always on the horizon. This
position plays a critical role in the direction and success of MyFitnessPal
and its mobile platform.

For more info and to apply, check out this link:

Lead Android Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2247050](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2247050)

------
klhanson
Tonic | San Francisco & Atlanta | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.tonic.ai/](https://www.tonic.ai/)

Tonic is a high growth, venture-backed startup with the goal of making it
easier for organizations to use their data effectively while doing right by
their customers, employees, and business partners. Our products automate the
generation of data as credible as its source to eliminate the bottleneck of
data access, enable collaboration across teams internally and externally, and
remove barriers to partnerships without breaching privacy.

We're hiring across many roles:

Software Engineer - Full-Stack Customer Success Head of Marketing Data Science
Sales

more details here:
[https://apply.workable.com/tonic/](https://apply.workable.com/tonic/)

------
james-kassemi
Ad Hoc, LLC | US | Remote | Full-time |
[https://adhoc.team/](https://adhoc.team/)

Ad Hoc, born out of the rescue of HealthCare.gov, is a digital services
company that helps the federal government better serve people. Our team of
experts from across commercial industry and government brings the modern
skills necessary to help agencies transform public services into digital
services. Our work enables agencies to meet the needs of their users while
closing the gap between consumer expectations and government.

We're growing and hiring! I'm focused on engineers, but we have positions with
product, design, and growth open, as well. You can find more information at
[https://adhoc.team/join/](https://adhoc.team/join/).

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Katowice | ONSITE | Full Time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) powerhouse delivering the
most complete solution for risk-free digital transformations. We unleash data
insights from existing equipment, machines and production lines to improve our
customers’ business outcomes. With around 300+ employees, we are a truly
global family with several locations worldwide. Named twice the hottest start-
up in Berlin by WIRED magazine and a winner of The Spark - the German Digital
Award, relayr is now part of the Munich Re group. Our IoT platform development
is driven by our engineers and built using recent technologies. We value good
working relationships and engineers who stand up for their ideas. We'd love to
hear from you!

Open Positions:

Senior Scala Developer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=228&source=aWQ9...](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=228&source=aWQ9MzI%3D)

QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=227&source=aWQ9...](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=227&source=aWQ9MzI%3D)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=222&source=aWQ9...](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=222&source=aWQ9MzI%3D)

Senior Java Backend Engineer (m/f/d) – Katowice
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=211&source=aWQ9...](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=211&source=aWQ9MzI%3D)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
simplieddie
Simplisafe | Backend | Boston | ONSITE (covid WFH)

At Simplisafe, we place an emphasis on a ‘no-ego’, collaborative culture. From
the top down, we all work together to solve the difficult challenges within
the home security and IoT industry. We have recently been named in Built In
Boston’s ‘Best Places to Work in 2019’ list and in Wealthfront’s ‘2019 Career
Launching Companies’ list. Like our products, we are constantly evolving to
provide the best employment experience possible. If Simplisafe sounds like a
company you’d enjoy working for, we’d love to hear from you!

Senior NodeJS Software Engineer
[https://grnh.se/c7dbc40f1us](https://grnh.se/c7dbc40f1us)

Microservices Software Engineer
[https://grnh.se/fadd8db01us](https://grnh.se/fadd8db01us)

------
PaulMest
Circadian Risk | REMOTE (USA/Canada only) | 3 Senior Software Engineer
positions

Candidates should have some speciality (Backend/Frontend/DevOps) but should be
full-stack capable

\---

Mission: Circadian Risk aims to improve enterprise security and physical risk
mitigation.

\---

Tech stack (searchable buzzwords): TypeScript, NestJS, Hasura, Swagger,
Postgres, AWS, Infrastructure as Code, Pulumi, GitHub Actions, Docker, Redis,
React, React Native, Material UI

\---

More info available here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1SXIs8xbghKBM1oIDlwQsaW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1SXIs8xbghKBM1oIDlwQsaWK2bgpujAwGXI5j2CiTU/edit)

If you’d like to apply, please send something representative of your
capabilities and work experience (resume, GitHub, LinkedIn, portfolio, et al)
to pmestemaker + hn (at) circadian risk dot com.

------
wrunkwww
WhoWhatWear | Senior Frontend Engineer | Remote from CA, OR, NY, MN, NC, WI,
MA | Full Time

Who What Wear (flagship site
[https://www.whowhatwear.com](https://www.whowhatwear.com)) is a fashion brand
that serves high traffic websites and curates clothing lines (largest is
featured in Target stores). We have a tidy, modern technical stack with few
legacy applications and have a mature, pragmatic engineering and product team.
Our stack is roughly Go, ES6+ w/ React+Redux, MySQL on GCP.

Please apply here (I'll see all applications, not just HR):

[https://whowhatwear.applytojob.com/apply/XtVBCtwJ8p/Senior-S...](https://whowhatwear.applytojob.com/apply/XtVBCtwJ8p/Senior-
Software-Engineer)

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
toffees
Toffee | Back-End PHP/Laravel Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.toffee.com](https://www.toffee.com) | Part-Time/Full-Time

Hey everyone, founder of toffee.com here! At Toffee, our goal is to become the
eBay for digital products. We want to make it as simple and seamless as
possible to buy and sell any digital product imaginable, whether that's an
eBook, audio/video file, in-game item or something else entirely.

You can take a look at the marketplace here:
[https://www.toffee.com](https://www.toffee.com)

We are hiring a back-end PHP/Laravel engineer. You'll want to have extensive
knowledge of Laravel and its extended ecosystem, and have a knack for all
things back-end.

Contact hello@toffee.com & reference this post. I personally respond to all
emails!

------
fivetran
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE (remote during shelter-in-place)

Fivetran replicates all applications, databases, events, and files into a
high-performance data warehouse. Our data connectors free companies to focus
on insights instead of fixing data leaks. Now more than ever, companies rely
on data to get to critical decisions; Fivetran makes this happen. Our core
values make us who we are:
[https://fivetran.com/culture](https://fivetran.com/culture)

Hiring for different positions:
[https://fivetran.com/careers](https://fivetran.com/careers)

Principal Software Engineer

Staff Software Engineer

Senior Software Engineers (product - backend dev)

SREs

SDETs

Product Managers

Some of our stack: Java, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, CircleCI

------
chrisburrc
Algrano | Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland | Remote
(located in Europe) | Full time | [https://www.algrano.com/en/careers/full-
stack-engineer](https://www.algrano.com/en/careers/full-stack-engineer)

Algrano is a Swiss tech and coffee startup that changes the global trade of
coffee. We have set ourselves an ambitious goal: to revolutionize the
centuries-old coffee trade industry and make it transparent and digital.
Awarded at our launch in 2015 as the best innovation by the European Coffee
Industry Association, we currently count more than 1’000 growers and roasters
from all over the world. Backed by a strong investors' network our vision is
to become the key direct coffee trading platform.

------
mattermost
Mattermost | OPEN SOURCE MESSAGING PLATFORM | REMOTE |
[https://mattermost.com](https://mattermost.com) Mattermost enables secure
team collaboration.

We are currently hiring staff in these countries: Canada - Chile - Finland -
Georgia - Germany - India - Mauritius - Philippines - Poland - South Africa -
Turkey - Ukraine - United Kingdom - United States

We are looking to hire:

\- Senior React Native Developers

\- Lead Site Reliability Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineers (Do you know we have our own Kubernetes
Operator?!)

\- Front End Developers - Cloud

\- Front End UI Engineers

\- Security Engineers, Infrastructure & Operations (Europe/APAC)

\- Customer Support Engineer

Please submit your application here:
[https://mattermost.com/careers/](https://mattermost.com/careers/)

or reach out our Manager, Technical Recruiting: teresa@mattermost.com

------
brasetvik
Cognite | Oslo, Norway and Austin, US | On-site (we help relocate) or remote |
[https://www.cognite.com/en/careers](https://www.cognite.com/en/careers)

Cognite provides contextualised data as a service, such as digital twins,
focusing on asset heavy industries to start with.

We're hiring for several positions. Most are on-site, but we're looking for a
principal database reliability engineer (DBRE) with Postgres and Kubernetes
chops, and a senior/principal DBRE with Elasticsearch, Kafka, and Kubernetes
experience.

The DBRE positions are offered remote in EU + US time zones, the rest are
mostly in on-site Oslo, Norway. We help with relocation.

[https://www.cognite.com/en/careers](https://www.cognite.com/en/careers)

------
selectstarhq
Select Star | Founding Engineer | Remote (US, Canada, and Europe) | Full-time

Select Star is a data catalog & management tool that solves data discovery
problems inside organizations. Many data scientists and business analysts
spend too much time looking for the right data, usually by asking other
people. We provide a platform that anyone can use to search & understand their
company’s data.

We’re looking for experienced engineers to join our founding team. We’re a
small, well-funded, fully remote team working closely with our initial
customers. Our stack includes React, Typescript, Python, Django, and Rust.

Full-stack Engineer and Senior Engineer / Tech Lead positions are open. Read
more & apply here:
[https://jobs.getselectstar.com/](https://jobs.getselectstar.com/)

------
joshchandl3r
Want to work for the Federal Reserve? The Dallas District is hiring a full-
time Software Engineer!

[https://frb.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=265211...](https://frb.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=265211&lang=en)

E-mail josh.chandler@dal.frb.org if you have any questions.

Note - Must have Angular + JAVA experience

------
sunelton
viagogo | Senior Frontend Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | Salary +
Annual Bonus | ONSITE | open to VISA candidates

We're looking for a Senior Frontend Engineer with expertise in JavaScript, JS
libraries (C# a major plus but not required). Examples of work that you'd be
responsible for include: helping lead our project to rewrite our frontends to
leverage React, keeping our technology choices modern and performant, and
serving as a thought leader for all things front-end.

viagogo is the leading global marketplace for music, sports, and entertainment
tickets. We have signed a deal to acquire Stubub, subject to closing
conditions. Despite our rapid growth while revolutionizing a 100-billion-
dollar industry, we maintain our start-up ethos and data-driven, collaborative
culture. We believe that small, cross-functional teams can achieve
extraordinary results. Fans from nearly every country in the world can find
millions of tickets to their favorite events in the language, currency, and
with the device of their choice.

We provide the widest possible choice of tickets to events around the world
and help ticket sellers reach a global audience. viagogo has partnered with
many of the world’s leading brands in sports and entertainment while helping
fans access unforgettable experiences.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity on our team. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

Please email elton.sun@viagogo.com or apply at workatviagogo.com

------
f100t3
HazAdapt Inc. | Front-end Engineer, UI/UX Designer | Corvallis, OR | Full-time
| Remote | [https://hazadapt.com](https://hazadapt.com)

At HazAdapt, we are building the world’s most trusted and human-friendly
technology for emergency communication and public wellness. Our products are
used by both emergency managers and the public to foster a level of resilience
and inclusivity that has not been seen in the industry before. Our team is
small and cross-functional, with a focus on honesty and growth.

Location: Remote (must be able to legally work and reside in the USA)

Technology Stack: React, React-Native, Nextjs, Typescript, GitLab & GitLab CI,
MapBox GL/JS, Go, Postgres, Redis, AWS

If you are interested in joining our small and passionate team, please email
your resume to team@hazadapt.com OR apply online.

Here are our open roles:

* Front-end Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/hazadapt/jobs/962351-front-end-engi...](https://angel.co/company/hazadapt/jobs/962351-front-end-engineer)

We’re looking for a frontend engineer to work on our premier emergency
management web client. This is the primary portal for emergency managers to
plan and coordinate their response to emergencies. You will work very closely
with UX engineers to implement a complex web client, as well as interface with
our backend team to ensure high performance.

* UI/UX Designer: [https://angel.co/company/hazadapt/jobs/964904-ui-ux-designer](https://angel.co/company/hazadapt/jobs/964904-ui-ux-designer)

We’re looking for UI/UX designers to work on our premier emergency management
web client and community mobile application. These are the primary portals for
emergency managers and the public to plan for, report, and respond to
emergencies. You will lead the design of our application suite, ensuring our
product design addresses the inclusive needs of a growing and diverse user
base. You will plan, concept, design, prototype, and iterate on user
interfaces, ensuring that user and stakeholder feedback is efficiently
incorporated into the design of our product suite.

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Software Engineer: Distributed Data Systems | New York, NY (NYC) &
San Francisco Bay Area, CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time |
[https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us](https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us)

HyperCube is pioneering a Deep Learning platform for information retrieval. We
provide customers with DL search, recommendation, and personalization
capabilities that until now have been in the hands of a few large tech giants.
Our team includes founders of multiple startups, CS professors, and world-
class engineers formerly from Amazon, Google & Facebook.

We’re looking for a distributed systems engineer who is an expert of database
internals, and well-versed in information retrieval.

If you’re excited about hard problems at the intersection of AI/ML, search
engines, and databases, if you like moving fast, and feel restless when a day
goes by without attaining something impactful, it’s an opportunity to join an
exciting startup as one of the early employees.

You should have:

* At least 4 years of experience as a Software Engineer

* Extensive experience in database internals and information retrieval

* Experience in building web-scale services and distributed systems

* Proficiency in at least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala

* Proficiency in at least one compiled language, such as C++, Go, Java

While not necessary, it would also help to have experience with either
embeddings, nearest-neighbor search, productionizing ML models, or DL
frameworks (such as TensorFlow, PyTorch).

Apply here: (NYC) [https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us](https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us)
(SF Bay Area): [https://grnh.se/8af359d63us](https://grnh.se/8af359d63us) (Tel
Aviv): [https://grnh.se/ef65badd3us](https://grnh.se/ef65badd3us)

~~~
tasuki
> Proficiency in at least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala

What led you to list Scala as a scripting language?

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | Frontend Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://healthprize.com](https://healthprize.com)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: React, Redux, TypeScript, Cypress, Axios, ...

Frontend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=HackerNews)

------
axs221
Prominent Edge | REMOTE US | Full-time |
[https://prominentedge.com](https://prominentedge.com)

__________________________________________________________________

Prominent Edge is a mission-focused leader that builds impactful digital
solutions and products that improve customer outcomes.

We build impactful digital solutions using secure open source technologies.

\---

We're hiring for:

\- Lead Full-Stack Software Engineer

\- Lead Data Scientist

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\---

We have been a fully remote company since our start in 2014.

We are heavy on providing a remote-friendly culture. We have daily lightning
talks, show and tells, and round tables. We generally meet up for annual
retreats in places like Yosemite, Puerto Rico, and Puerto Vallarta. We have
flex hours, letting you establish a schedule that works best for you. We let
you choose the holidays you'd like to celebrate, any day of the year,
accommodating other countries and cultures.

We hire internationally within +/\- 6 hours from Eastern Time. We prefer US
citizenship, as some of our work requires it.

\---

Technologies we use:

\- React, React Native, Vue.js, Angular

\- Node, Python/Django, Java, Scala, GoLang

\- Postgres, Elasticsearch, RDS

\- AWS, Azure, GCP

\- Serverless Framework / Lambda

\- Distributed Computing, Spark, Hadoop, Accumulo, HBase, Cassandra

\- Mapbox, OpenLayers, GeoServer

\---

Fill out an application for your favorite role on our careers page:

[https://prominentedge.com/careers](https://prominentedge.com/careers)

__________________________________________________

------
DDLHiring
Domino Data Lab | Staff Software Engineer, Enterprise Management | San
Francisco, CA OR Remote (PST) | Full-Time | www.dominodatalab.com Domino has
an ambitious vision for data science and machine learning. Our mission is to
help the world run on models. Our platform is used by data science teams to
accelerate research, increase collaboration, and rapidly deploy predictive
models. Our customers are the most sophisticated analytical organizations in
the world, including Salesforce, Dell, RedHat, Gap, Bristol-Myers Squibb, and
Bayer. Apply
here:[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dominodatalab/jobs/2266825](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dominodatalab/jobs/2266825)

------
mcpostscript
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Full
Stack) Postscript is a fully remote team of 28 looking for help in solving
complex problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second)
on the back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on
the front end.

We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers (marketing,
customer service, order management, and other notifications via text
messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals. We love
LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of our engineers to leave us ready
to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS

[https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us](https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us)

------
stephaniedeer
Percona|REMOTE Americas region|Database Migration Specialist (Oracle to
PostgreSQL)|full time|[https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/database-
migra...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/database-migration-
specialist-oracle-postgresql)

As a Database Migration Specialist, your primary responsibility is the
successful migration of large datasets from an Oracle database system to a
comparable PostgreSQL RDBMS. You will execute "out of the box" solutions as
you leverage the myriad technologies, methods and best practices in your
arsenal.

The Oracle installations will range in both size and complexity. The migration
operation itself may be simple or complex, requiring multiple steps over an
extended span of time. The data-sets can be sized anywhere from several
hundred gigabytes to many petabytes. The cluster's configuration will be
variable and can be as simple as a standalone server or as complex as a multi-
node cluster with automated failover between data centers with an uptime
requirement of 4 9s.

Percona is a respected thought leader in the open-source community. We provide
services and software for MySQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, and MariaDB to open
source users globally.

Percona is remote-first and globally dispersed; we have 250 people in almost
40 countries. We offer a collaborative, highly-engaged culture where your
ideas are welcome and your voice is heard. The growth and development of our
staff is a top priority; we provide funding for training, certifications,
conferences, and more.

Discover what it means to work with some of the smartest people in the
industry, who also know how to have fun and are always willing to lend a
helping hand. We offer flexible hours, the ability to work remotely, and the
amazing experience of working with a multinational team of experts.

Reference: [https://www.percona.com/about-
percona/careers#openpos](https://www.percona.com/about-
percona/careers#openpos)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Engineering Lead-Web: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/engineering-lead-
web-2](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/engineering-lead-web-2)

Senior Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-
developer-28](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-developer-28)

Senior Android Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-android-
developer-26](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-android-developer-26)

Senior iOS Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-
developer-25](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-developer-25)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-22](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-22)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

Due to COVID-19 and international travel restriction, we are able to process
candidates who are currently residing in Thailand only. If you are living
outside of Thailand, we will get in touch with you once the travel ban is
lifted.

------
dpnewman
AnyRoad | Full Stack Engineer | Fulltime | San Francisco Bay Area |
[https://www.anyroad.com](https://www.anyroad.com)

Stack: Ruby/Rails/JS/React

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/anyroad/a07c4314-8f63-4788-bea4-d284ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/anyroad/a07c4314-8f63-4788-bea4-d284ec3e8195)

With AnyRoad, leading brands create impactful experiences and build lasting
relationships with their customers. At scale. Companies like Budweiser, Honda,
Michaels, and Tabasco all count on AnyRoad to measure the impact of their
experiential marketing. Series A led by Andreessen Horowitz.

Work on such things as: DevOps, Performance, NLP, Data/ETL, Embeddable
experience plugins, Data insights dashboard.

------
grabowss
Gordian Software (www.gordiansoftware.com) | Backend | Remote for now | Full
Time

We are a YC company building an API for the airline industry. We simplify the
process of connecting to hundreds of airlines and are already working with
major travel companies like Kiwi, Priceline and Trip.com.

Our team is lean, entrepreneurial and moves extremely fast. We do 3-day sprint
cycles and believe we all must take extreme levels of ownership to ensure we
are successful together.

We're looking for a Backend Engineer (Python) to help us scale up.

See the position here:
[https://www.workatastartup.com/jobs/16656](https://www.workatastartup.com/jobs/16656)

------
bleakleyc
Warby Parker | Senior Data Engineer, Business Intelligence | New York, NY |
Full-time

At Warby Parker, we’re out to prove that businesses can scale, be profitable,
and do good in the world—and we’re searching for a motivated Senior Data
Engineer to help us on this mission! In this role, you’ll design sophisticated
data models, advocate for data governance best practices, and own the tools
used by analysts across the organization. Your efforts to collect, organize,
and share data will impact nearly all of Team Warby and will be highly visible
across the organization.

Interested? For more details see:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/2291941](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/2291941)

------
Fabio11
Real House | RoR/React Software Engineer| Full-Time | Remote

Fast Growing fintech start-up based in Milan, founded by professionals in the
Blockchain, Real Estate and Finance space.

Our mission is to build the trusted NPL-Real-Estate Marketplace able to
connect institutional credit owners, with accredited investors, regardless of
investment capacity or physical location.. so as to making an illiquid market
liquid, more transparent and efficient.

We're searching for an experienced Ruby on Rails and React full-stack engineer
to join our team.

For application or questions: hello@rbblab.com

Learn more: [https://www.notion.so/Full-Stack-Ruby-on-Rails-React-
Softwar...](https://www.notion.so/Full-Stack-Ruby-on-Rails-React-Software-
Engineer-91e3ce7b9fb141e1b0946054ef1d2b9b)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite or Remote within Canada | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.We have another exciting year of growth ahead of us!

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

- _Full Stack Web_ Developer: [https://bit.ly/cmdfullstack](https://bit.ly/cmdfullstack)

------
iCHAIT
LUCENCE DIAGNOSTICS | DATA SCIENTIST | SINGAPORE, Onsite | Full-Time |
www.lucence.com

We are an international genomic medicine company personalizing cancer care
through novel tests for cancer detection and treatment. We are growing fast,
the problems we want to solve with genomic intelligence are huge and we are
looking for a talented, dynamic individual who is keen to fight cancer with us
as a Data Scientist.

If you are proficient in programming (Python, R, Unix shell scripts), have a
good understanding of machine learning algorithms and statistics, are
interested in solving healthcare problems, have a strong and collaborative
work ethic and you think you will enjoy a fast-paced and dynamic work
environment, you can email me at chaitanya.gupta@lucence.com with your resume.

------
mooreds
FusionAuth | Senior Java Software Engineer | Denver, CO, USA ONSITE or REMOTE
(in Colorado, USA)

Our mission is to make authentication and authorization simple and secure for
every developer building applications. We want devs to stop worrying about
auth and focus on building something awesome.

If you are passionate about technology and want to join a company that is
moving the industry forward, FusionAuth might be a great fit for you. Our core
software is commercial, but we open source much of our supporting
infrastructure. We're also bootstrapped.

Technologies and standards that we use or implement: Java, Ruby, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker, OAuth, SAML, OIDC.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://fusionauth.io/jobs/](https://fusionauth.io/jobs/)

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | Data Wrangler | Denver, CO | Remote | 5am EST Start

FinFolio simplifies wealth management!

[COVID-19: We went fully remote when COVID hit and aren't going back.]

Help us manage our early-morning data imports. This requires a diverse
technical skill set including a little bit of SQL, Regex, Excel, DOS,
PowerShell, C#, and other data-related tools. You will grind away at
automating our existing processes and manually run any steps that have not
been automated.

This is a mostly-entry-level role and you will learn a lot on the job. We
train our data team in SQL, C# and similar technologies. We are about to
promote one of our data wranglers into a development role and are seeking a
replacement.

Email me at matt abar at finfolio dot com and mention you saw this on YC. I am
the founder and CEO. Thanks!

------
domenp
Contorion | Senior Data Scientist | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full time

Contorion is a fast-growing online shop for professional industrial and trade
supply. We invest in innovative machine learning solutions to support various
areas of our business and to build a competitive advantage.

We're growing our data science team and are searching for new colleagues to
work on projects such as ad-bidding, pricing, on-site search, and our own
recommendation solution.

If that sounds interesting to you here's the full job description:
[https://www.contorion.de/jobs/detail/243595?lang=en](https://www.contorion.de/jobs/detail/243595?lang=en)

In case you have any questions drop us an email to jobs@contorion.de.

------
aidos
Countfire | Lead frontend developer | London (UK) | full-time, remote ok |
[https://www.countfire.com](https://www.countfire.com)

Countfire make tools to automate the process of tendering construction
projects (our flagship product is best in breed software for counting items on
blueprints). Our current focus is on building the next product to streamline
tasks for our existing customer base.

We're looking for a lead developer with a proven track record in architecting
frontend software to join our growing team. Technologies we're using this time
round include Postgres, Hasura, Mobx, React and Typescript.

If you'd like to find out more drop me an email aidan@rapidtender.com (no
recruiters please - for what it's worth).

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE [REMOTE during the plague] (London, UK; also
Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small and agile team in our
beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US location tickles your
fancy, you get to help a sunny satellite office too. For the time being,
thanks to Covid, we are in fully remote mode.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can, and gRPC where we can't. Life at
Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration management and
automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Production environment is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

~~~
petr_tik
don't bother applying if you don't have a Computer Science degree. Turns out
it's a hard requirement.

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | REMOTE (Europe/Asia) | Senior Mobile Developer

We are looking for a senior mobile developer, specialising in iOS or Android
development – or both.

Our flagship apps – Zombies, Run! and The Walk – combine innovative real-world
interaction and gameplay with captivating stories and design. In short, we
make exercising fun for millions of people. We want to find someone who can
help us improve our existing apps and develop new features that extend their
capabilities and reach.

We're profitable, independent, and the company is entirely remote.

Learn more and apply here: [https://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2020/senior-
mobile-deve...](https://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2020/senior-mobile-
developer/)

------
bluelinked
PayPal | Fulltime | Remote (US-based) | JavaScript -or- Java -or Mobile
Engineers!

PayPal's hiring folks across the extended Checkout team, with focus on our Web
Application team (JavaScript/React/GraphQL/NodeJS), Java API team
(Java/Spring), and Native Checkout teams (Android and/or iOS engineers). We're
continuing to see remarkable growth during these times as the e-commerce and
fintech sectors a growing substantially. This is a great opportunity to work
with a large team, collaborating with other engineers and partners to deliver
class leading experiences and capabilities for $100+B in payments volume
across 200+ countries.

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot
com.

Java Backend Engineer:
[https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/Ill...](https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/Illinois/Backend-
Software-Engineer_R0059494)

JavaScript/React/GraphQL Full Stack Engineer:
[https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/en-
US/recruiting/paypal/jobs/j...](https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/en-
US/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/Illinois/Software-Engineer_R0058765)

Android Software Engineer:
[https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/Cal...](https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/California/Sr-
Android-Software-Engineer_R0057373)

iOS Software Engineer:
[https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/Cal...](https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/California/Senior-
iOS-Software-Engineer_R0057372)

------
butlertron
Deliverect | Ghent (Belgium), Toronto | Onsite - Remote until Covid is over |
[https://www.deliverect.com](https://www.deliverect.com)

Our mission is to be the connection between food businesses and their
customers in order to strengthen their relationship. Our software saves our
customers time and money, which will help them to focus on doing the things
they love and are passionate about. Deliverect connects delivery channels like
Uber Eats, DoorDash, Deliveroo with POS systems like Lightspeed, Square, and
unTill to provide restaurants all of their delivery channel orders directly in
their POS.

We're building the North American team, which will be responsible for
integrations and features specific to the growing North American market.

* All open roles, including roles in EU: [https://careers.deliverect.com/](https://careers.deliverect.com/)

* Medior (Medium+Senior) Backend Developer (Toronto): [https://careers.deliverect.com/o/medior-backend-developer-py...](https://careers.deliverect.com/o/medior-backend-developer-python)

* Senior Backend Developer (Toronto): [https://careers.deliverect.com/o/senior-backend-developer-py...](https://careers.deliverect.com/o/senior-backend-developer-python-toronto)

* Technical Account Manager (Toronto): [https://careers.deliverect.com/o/technical-account-manager-t...](https://careers.deliverect.com/o/technical-account-manager-toronto)

* Partnerships Manager (Toronto): [https://careers.deliverect.com/o/partnerships-manager](https://careers.deliverect.com/o/partnerships-manager)

Backend: Python/Flask, Celery, MongoDB, Redis, RabbitMQ

Frontend: Javascript, React

Infrastructure: GCP, Kubernetes, Jenkins, nginx

------
mordaroso
Algrano | Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | REMOTE (Europa only)

Algrano is a Swiss tech and coffee startup that changes the global trade of
coffee. We have set ourselves an ambitious goal: to revolutionize the
centuries-old coffee trade industry and make it transparent and digital.

We are looking for a Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer to turn great ideas
into elegant features that people enjoy to use, and help us to grow a
successful business. You collaborate directly with the front-end designers,
several other full-stack developers, and the product team.

You can find more about the job and apply online at

[https://www.algrano.com/en/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.algrano.com/en/careers/full-stack-engineer)

------
elmo11
Thriver | Senior FE/FS Devs | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Onsite (Remote for
now)

Thriver ([https://www.thriver.com/](https://www.thriver.com/)) is looking for
sharp, focused, and clever senior developers to help shape and build our
outstanding team. The ideal candidate has experience, a track record of good
judgment & positive impact beyond the code they write.

We believe great things happen when you bring your people together to break
bread. We believe modern technology should be used for good - like fuelling
the culture of the biggest companies in the world. Our problem has become so
much more difficult with the pandemic, how do we keep people engaged and
together even though we're all kept apart? That's our mission and what we're
building.

The tools we're using day by day on the FE include Angular & React using
Typescript & GraphQL. Supported by a BE on Rails/Kotlin.

We value diversity and are committed to equal employment opportunities.
Whoever you are, wherever you’re from and whatever makes you unique, we’re
here to celebrate it! We’re also here to celebrate your dog, which is welcome
at work whenever you want (if we ever get back to the office).

The role is here: [https://angel.co/company/thrive-er/jobs/895665-senior-
front-...](https://angel.co/company/thrive-er/jobs/895665-senior-front-end-
software-engineer)

All our other roles are here: [https://angel.co/company/thrive-
er/jobs](https://angel.co/company/thrive-er/jobs).

We were recently in the news, here's some light reading:
[https://betakit.com/platterz-raises-43-8-million-cad-
series-...](https://betakit.com/platterz-raises-43-8-million-cad-series-b-
rebrands-to-thriver-as-company-pivots-post-pandemic/)

Any questions please shoot me an email here: nathan AT thriver DOT com

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA or Austin, TX | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/)

One Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with
over ~100 locations in major cities nationwide such as Boston, Chicago, Los
Angeles, New York, SF, DC, Atlanta, and most recently, Austin. Technology has
been a key to our success and we believe in building as much of it in-house as
possible. Depending on your department, these are some of the core
technologies you can expect to interface with: Angular, Python, AWS, Spark,
Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, Java, Cypress, Hadoop, PySpark, Tensorflow,
AI/ML

\- Senior Security Automation and Tooling Engineer - (SF or Austin)
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/security/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/security/)

\- Senior Application Security - (SF)
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/security/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/security/)

\- Security Incident Response - (SF)
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/security/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/security/)

\- Engineering jobs -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/) Our
investment in technology and focus on preventative healthcare has allowed us
to help address the current covid crisis. We've been doing telemedicine for
years, setting up outdoor covid stations across the nation, and as of last
month we now offer anti-body testing, outside of all of the other services we
provide.

For a better understanding of One Medical, please check out our Instagram
([https://www.instagram.com/onemedical](https://www.instagram.com/onemedical)),
reach out to our Recruiting team
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbunker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbunker))
or me.

------
zefr-sre
Zefr | Los Angeles, CA | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Full-time | On-
site, remote due to Covid19 until at least 1/2021

Zefr is a contextual technology company in the Adtech space that delivers
precise and effective contextual solutions for the world’s largest brands and
agencies.

Our Site Reliability Engineers solve operational problems with a software
engineering mindset. We enable all of Engineering's productivity and
production worthiness through coding prowess, systems and software
architecture, and SRE principles.

We are tightly integrated into the Software Development lifecycle from
inception and design through deployment, operation and refinement.

Tech Stack:

AWS, GCP, Linux

Python, Kotlin, React, Node.js

Jenkins, Spinnaker, Terraform

Docker, Kubernetes (EKS), Helm, Kafka, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, AWS Aurora,
Apache Airflow, Redis

~~~
maxmonlt
Please append how to apply links.

~~~
zefr-sre
Missed pasting in the URL. Thanks for the heads up

[https://zefr.com/index.php?p=careers/openings&gh_jid=2202625](https://zefr.com/index.php?p=careers/openings&gh_jid=2202625)

------
dyndrite_eng
Dyndrite| Full Time | Seattle, WA (Temporarily remote) Come join our team as a
software engineer focused on the development of our GPU kernel. We’re an
established startup with a team of software engineers, mathematicians, and
mechanical engineers that believe in the game-changing power of additive
manufacturing. We’re building modern 3D printing software with a turbo-charged
geometry kernel that empowers users to build complex products faster than ever
before. Our customers include medical, aerospace, and automotive companies.

To learn more or apply, check out the role here:
[https://www.dyndrite.com/software-engineer-cpp-
cuda](https://www.dyndrite.com/software-engineer-cpp-cuda)

------
Leadr
Leadr| Engineering| Plano, TX or Remote| Full Time|
[http://leadr.com](http://leadr.com)

Leadr is the first people managemnet software desgined specifically to develop
leaders at every level of your organization. Leadr helps every manager become
a coach, leading to consistent, whole employee growth, all managed in one
simple and intuitive place. We are based in Plano, TX, but are open to remote
work in the United States.

Sr. Software Engineer-
[https://apply.workable.com/j/BF0C2A84A7](https://apply.workable.com/j/BF0C2A84A7)

Lead Mobile Developer-
[https://www.leadr.com/careers](https://www.leadr.com/careers)

------
mike-stewart
Introhive | Application Security Engineers | Onsite or Remote (Eastern or
Atlantic time zones preferred).

Introhive is a growing Canadian B2B SaaS company, looking for an experienced
Application Security Engineer to work closely with our development team as a
security SME and champion for DevSecOps practices.

Apply here:
[https://introhive.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=135&source=a...](https://introhive.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=135&source=aWQ9NQ%3D%3D)

------
AlinaCroitoru
Hey you! Zenly here. [https://zen.ly/jobs](https://zen.ly/jobs)

We wanted an easy way to know what our friends were doing. Naturally we
created an app - a map that lets you see your friends and what they’re up to.

We're creators, change makers, we love to learn together by doing and trying
and we are looking for passionate people that we can learn from and learn
with.

Let's chat more if you are an avid passionate about mobile development (iOS
and/or Android), product management and design.

If any of the roles it's raising your excitement level, give it a go and
apply. If not sure, e-mail me at alina@zen.ly your portfolio together with
your CV and let's see together.

------
jiffs
Zizoo Boats | Mid- or Senior-level DevOps Engineer | Berlin | Full-time, on-
site | [https://www.zizoo.com](https://www.zizoo.com)

We’re Zizoo, the leading global boat rental platform. Our mission is to
disrupt the travel industry and make booking a boat holiday as fast and easy
as a hotel.

We're looking for a DevOps Engineer that would like to hone their skills, or a
Senior DevOps Engineers that can hit the ground running, to work in at awesome
startup, in a small agile team, with flat management structure, and the
ability to make a real impact and grow your skills along the way.

Our tech stack is mainly AWS ECS and Fargate, GitHub (+ Actions), and coded in
PHP and JS (nextjs and react).

Please email jesse@zizoo.com

------
smcneill
Paperspace (YCW15)| Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | REMOTE (East coast preferred)

Paperspace is a high-performance cloud computing and ML development platform
for building, training, and deploying machine learning models. Tens of
thousands of individuals, startups and enterprises use Paperspace to iterate
faster and collaborate on intelligent, real-time prediction engines. We're
hiring for a few roles, and we'd love to connect if you're interested!

• Senior Frontend Engineer (Javascript/React/Redux)

• Senior Full-stack Engineer (Go/Kubernetes)

• Senior Full-stack Engineer (node.js/typescript)

Want to learn more? View all job descriptions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace](https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace)

------
PeteAtZuora
Zuora.com | Front End Engineer (React / TypeScript) | Full-time | California
(San Diego) & Remote | [https://zuora.com/](https://zuora.com/)

Zuora is the leading B2B SaaS recurring billing solution. We're looking for an
engineer to join our Platform UI team, building out new user experiences to
help our customers better integrate Zuora into their business processes. This
team's work is regularly featured in all hands, and the team is critical to
delivering the next generation of capabilities for our customers.

Contact: pmikitsh@-----.com (replace the 5 dashes with 'zuora').

Tech Stack: TypeScript / JavaScript, React, GraphQL, Node, (Babel + Webpack,
nice-to-have's).

------
rehashstudio
Full-stack Developer (Front-end Focused) - re# studio | NYC | Full-time
(PT/Contract Considered) | Remote

We are a digital agency working on fun projects for both startups and big
companies. We design and build mobile and web apps, custom enterprise software
and experiential installations. We are always looking to work with great
developers of all experience levels, and have had a lot of fun working with
people we have met here on HN over the years.

Right now we are seeking a full-stack developer with a strong focus on front-
end UX in React.

To read more about the role and apply: [https://careers.rehashstudio.com/jobs-
at-rehash-studio](https://careers.rehashstudio.com/jobs-at-rehash-studio)

Thanks!

------
bullfishmarket
Bullfish | Engineering | Glasgow | Edinburgh | Remote during Covid but
flexibility available

Bullfish are looking for a Senior Full-stack Developer with strong JavaScript,
React (Redux) and Node skills. We are a fast growing e-commerce tech startup
based in Glasgow. We are looking to make some of our first hires to join a
cross-functional core team that will be responsible for the product.

You will need to be a self-starter with a proven ability to architect &
deliver features with a focus on the end 2 end user experience.

Apply and find out more here - [https://apply.workable.com/bullfish-
market/j/F0A962AD1F](https://apply.workable.com/bullfish-market/j/F0A962AD1F)

Cheers

------
valentinu
SignRequest ([https://signrequest.com](https://signrequest.com)) | Amsterdam,
The Netherlands | Software Engineer, Full-stack | Full-time | ONSITE (REMOTE
during COVID, ONSITE after) SignRequest helps you sign documents online. We
experience solid growth and we're looking for a new colleague to join our
team. The tech stack is python/django and vuejs (migrating from angularjs).
We’re running on AWS. To learn more, please visit:
[https://angel.co/company/signrequest-1/jobs](https://angel.co/company/signrequest-1/jobs)
and/or email me at: valentin@signrequest.com

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Embedded / Front-End / Back-End / Robotics | Trondheim, Norway |
ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
[https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a Norwegian startup building the drone infrastructure of the
future. Our mission is to make drones a safe and positive tool to help solve
important problems in a scalable manner.

We are now hiring several new engineers who wish to help us build the future
of industrial drones.

To apply, please submit your application at
[https://thehub.io/startups/sevendof](https://thehub.io/startups/sevendof) or
reach out to careers@sevendof.com with your information.

------
DanFeldman
Applied Intuition | Software, Sr. Software, Sr Frontend | Bay Area, Detroit |
Onsite, VISA | Full-time [ACTIVELY HIRING]. Help determine the future of
autonomy. Applied Intuition provides the infrastructure to safely develop,
test, and deploy autonomous vehicles at scale. We've raised funds from A16Z
and General Catalyst. Applied Intuition equips engineering and product
development teams with software that makes it faster, safer, and easier to
bring autonomy to market. Headquartered in Silicon Valley with offices in
Detroit, Tokyo, and Munich, Applied is composed of software and automotive
experts from the top companies in the world (such as Google, Amazon, Apple,
Waymo, Tesla, Delphi, GM, and Bosch).

We are hiring for all roles listed on our website, but the following roles are
P0 priorities:

-Senior Frontend Engineer (Bay Area)

-Senior AV Engineer (Los Angeles)

-Senior Planning and Control Engineer (Los Angeles)

-DevOps Engineer (Bay Area)

-Pipeline Technical Director/Artist (Bay Area)

-Product Designer (Bay Area)

-Inside Sales Representative (Bay Area)

-Accounting Manager (Bay Area)

I am a recent addition to Applied, and have only great things to say about the
culture[1], the product, and the team. Our tech stack is cutting edge and a
blast to work on, our pace is fast but sane, and our customers love us (and
demand a lot from our product). If you're interested in bringing a deep
software skillset to autonomous vehicles, Applied is a fantastic place to land
in this industry. There is a wonderfully wide mix of age and experience here
as well.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers](https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers)
or email me (def + @<company address>) with any questions, but do not send me
your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4)

------
nickpersico
Close.com | Account Executive | REMOTE, Based in ET/CT |
[https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/d1589be7-d253-46db-9a56-55ea9...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/d1589be7-d253-46db-9a56-55ea9ffe64a7)

This isn’t your typical software sales job. As a sales team that sells our own
sales software (say that 5 times fast), your experience in using and selling
Close every day has a tremendous impact on the company and our customers. It’s
a responsibility we take very seriously. We’re a ~40 person distributed team,
profitable, and building a product our customers love.

We’re looking to add an Account Executive to help us build the most efficient
inbound sales funnel in SaaS.

------
udfalkso
Disney DTCI | New York, NY / NYC | Full-Stack, Backend Engineers | On-Site

Data Platforms is charged with the creation, development, and management of a
unified set of architectures and services, and a data platform that is the
source of record for a trusted, highly secure 360-degree view of Disney
consumers. This platform infuses intelligence into our products and aids our
decision making as we continue to build more direct and personalized
relationships with our customers.

The Data Platform Integration team leads efforts to capitalize on
opportunities to connect with other systems and data sources across Disney,
ABC, ESPN, Marvel, and LucasFilm - building proofs of concept and integrations
as a basis for learning and driving quick progress with business stakeholders.

 _Our team…_

\- Collaborative and dynamic

\- We embrace agile practices (Led by serial startup veterans)

\- Work with front-end and back-end developers as a full-stack delivery team

\- Continuous integration/automated testing

\- Prototypes all the way to full-scale production deployments

 _Our stack is primarily…_

AWS, Python, Pandas, FastAPI, Postgres, ElasticSearch, React/Redux

 _Hiring at multiple levels:_

[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/staff-
software-e...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/staff-software-
engineer-data-platform-integration/391/17057018)

[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/senior-
software-...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/senior-software-
engineer-data-platform-integration/391/17057015)

[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/software-
enginee...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/software-engineer-
data-platform-integration/391/17057014)

------
elizabethd
Ideoclick | [https://ideoclick.com/](https://ideoclick.com/) | Full-Time |
Seattle

Ideoclick is the provider of the industry’s leading e-Commerce Optimization
Platform delivering a unique combination of comprehensive cloud-based
software, expertise and insight to businesses that sell on Amazon.

As part of a quickly-growing e-Commerce services and technology company, we
are always looking for experienced professionals that share our passion for
client success and right now we're growing, especially our tech team!

We're hiring across the stack: Frontend Engineers, Full Stack Engineers,
Platform Engineers, Data Engineers - Mid-Senior level.

If you're interested, go ahead and apply on our career page!

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Devops/Infra Engineers | Washington, DC or Remote |
[http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 50 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

We are hiring for DevOps/Infrastructure positions on our Government Practice
Engineering Team. It's a small team building and supporting the infrastructure
used by the analysts and data scientists for our several engagements with the
Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS). You'll help the team by
enhancing the common tooling we use across projects and by working alongside
the analysts and data scientists on specific projects. Our tech stack relies
heavily on AWS, Kubernetes, Terraform, and Python.

* DevOps/Infra Engineer: [https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=52](https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=52)

These positions are all based in Washington, DC. Right now, though, we're all
working remotely, and we expect that to continue for the foreseeable future,
so we are considering remote applicants for these positions.

In order to be qualified for this position you must currently have or be able
to obtain and maintain a public trust security clearance, which requires
either US Citizenship or 3 years of US residency.

See these and other openings at
[http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

------
dexcapital
Quantitative Engineer - Crypto Trading Core Dev | San Francisco or Seattle |
Full-time | [https://dexterity.capital](https://dexterity.capital) \-----
We're looking for an exceptional Core Dev engineer to join our cryptocurrency
algorithmic trading team. Dexterity Capital is one of the largest algorithmic
trading funds that focuses exclusively on crypto, trading $10B per month. If
you love trading, want to learn about crypto, and have strong java and rails
skills) please reach out to us. ----- More info at
[https://dexterity.capital/#job-327452](https://dexterity.capital/#job-327452)

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Programmer - Compliance Technology | Mumbai,
Maharashtra, India | Remote / Onsite www.interactivebrokers.com

This is a great opportunity for someone looking to break into the Fintech
industry. We are a small technology group seeking a self-starter that enjoys
the craft of coding and developing innovative solutions. The ideal candidate
is someone who can communicate well with the business side and take a project
from conception to a finished project. We offer mentorship from seasoned,
senior developers.

Apply online here
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibkr/jobs/4545671002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibkr/jobs/4545671002)

------
symfrog
Kubevisor | Remote | Contractors

We are looking for senior data engineers on a contract basis for a project
starting mid-September.

You should have a detailed understanding of building end-to-end data pipelines
on AWS, including:

* 5+ years relevant work experience

* Scala/Java/Python (preference in that order) on Spark

* Experience with processing large datasets with Spark on AWS (primarily EMR and S3)

* Ideally you have hands-on experience with Drools (preferably in conjunction with Spark), or other rules engines

* Experience in data modelling, ETL development, and data warehousing.

* Experience building/operating highly available, distributed systems of data extraction, ingestion and processing large data sets

* Experience using Linux/Unix to process large data sets

Ideally you are in the GMT to GMT+4 timezone.

Please get in touch at jobs@kubevisor.com

------
hansonkd
Southern California Software Labs | San Diego | Part-time, remote (or local)
Brand Evangelist | $6-8k/mo

Southern California Software Labs focuses on developing pragmatic software
that solves real world use cases. Our current product
[https://www.statetrace.com](https://www.statetrace.com) focuses on row level
auditing for Postgres.

We are looking for a driven individual who will help find product market fit.

Role includes: \- Outreach to companies

    
    
      - Developing marketing materials
    
      * Identifying potential markets
      * Enterprise Contract Negotiations
      * Passion for business development
      * Market Analysis
    

Position is part time with option to go full-time.

email kyle@statetrace.com

------
patv
Vitally.io | Software Engineers | remote, full-time |
[https://vitally.io](https://vitally.io)

Vitally is a powerful and beautiful Customer Success Platform that helps SaaS
teams reduce churn. We're a small (8 employees) but fast growing team based in
Brooklyn, NY looking to bring on an early engineer to help us continue to
scale as we rapidly add more customers.

As an early team member, you'll have plenty of discretion to make technology
and design decisions as we grow, but our current setup is full-stack
Typescript: React+Typescript on the frontend and Node+Typescript on the
backend, all backed by Postgres and hosted on AWS.

You can apply by emailing patrick [at] vitally.io

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | US REMOTE
(see below) | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of anonymized credit card transactions to
answer real-time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - How do restaurant delivery companies perform across different US cities? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - What impact has COVID-19 had on the rideshare industry? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We’re 60 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Data Engineer
      - Editorial Marketer
    

Open to local (San Mateo/NYC, but WFH for now) or remote in a supported state
(Alabama, California, Colorado, Illinois, New Jersey, New York, Texas, or
Washington)

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-
tak...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-take-a-dip)

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-overview/)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-
chill-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-chill-food-
delivery-hype-11571580002)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
rio_knotch
Knotch |
[https://knotch.com/company/careers](https://knotch.com/company/careers) |
Full-time | Remote in EST or CST (US timezones)

Knotch is a content intelligence leader committed to increasing transparency
in content marketing data. We help Fortune 500 brands such as HP, Walmart,
Calvin Klein, and AT&T become better storytellers by understanding their
audiences, and allowing them and their audiences to own their voice online. We
just hired a QA Manager and a Senior Product Manager, and we're now looking
for:

Our first Application Architect. They'll partner with our VP of Engineering to
execute scalable application architecture alongside our team leads.

A Lead Back-end Engineer. They'll lead and scale a team of four talented Ruby
on Rails API Engineers through empathetic mentoring and implementing best
practices with them daily.

A QA Engineer! This person will help us build out our automation testing suite
under our QA Manager. Testing is incredibly important for efficient
deployments here.

Our stack at Knotch is modern: Rails, Ruby, Python, React/Redux, along with
Javascript integrations and AWS technologies to power the back end. Every day
we're facing unique challenges in testing and with data from architecture to
visualization. We need the right team to solve them. We're at Series-B, and we
have no plans to raise more VC just to inflate our value. We take so much
pride in our culture, you should check out our best place to work awards two
years running by Inc and three years running by BuiltInNYC!

Apply here for: Application Architect:
[https://grnh.se/12019fc61us](https://grnh.se/12019fc61us)

Lead Back-end Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/c96593881us](https://grnh.se/c96593881us)

QA Engineer:
[https://forms.gle/QZFGP7KiAnhJUvnf9](https://forms.gle/QZFGP7KiAnhJUvnf9)
(this role is not live yet, but we'll review your profiles here!)

------
iwangulenko
Quatico.com |Senior Software Engineer (Java), Fullstack, Frontend (React) |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders only

We are a 20-person team building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching
on the server. Our products are analyzing the weather data in Switzerland,
running the trading dashboards of small private banks and do much more.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

We'd like to hear from you:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com (Please use "HN Sept" in the subject line to help us
filter out spam)

------
ihti_
Clearview.team | Head of Business Development | San Francisco, CA | Full time
| Remote | [https://clearview.team/jobs/remote-head-of-business-
developm...](https://clearview.team/jobs/remote-head-of-business-development)

Clearview is a fully-remote software engineering firm composed of team members
distributed across the US, Europe, and Asia. We provide companies worldwide
with staff augmentation for software development. From modest roots as a small
group of freelance developers, the past several years have seen us grow to
over two dozen full-time team members.

Now we are looking to hire a Head of Business Development to drive growth with
existing partnerships and lead new client acquisition efforts, developing and
iterating on a marketing and sales strategy and building out our sales team.

The position will be fully remote, ideally based in the U.S. with occasional
access to the Bay Area. Professional connections to Silicon Valley and the
broader tech industry are desired. We’re looking for an entrepreneurial
candidate seeking to take deep responsibility for developing opportunities
that amplify and empower our team’s innovative drive.

We have a confession to make: Clearview is not a high-growth startup with
tunnel vision for making charts go up and to the right. Built by adventure-
loving digital nomads working from laptops around the world, our business
decisions are made through the lens of what’s best for our team in the long
run. While we come from diverse professional backgrounds, none of our
management team have ever worked a 9-5 office job -- and it shows. You’ll be
entering a culture that relies on elegant systems and personal accountability
to get the most from independence as much as collaboration.

Clearview is profitable, privately owned, and seeks to grow sustainably by
exploring opportunities that are the right match for us. We’re excited about
experimenting with new ways of working together, developing our own products,
empowering leadership and entrepreneurship within our inclusive and
multicultural team, and building a company that is successful both financially
and in terms of human development.

------
mni
Multapplied Networks | Intermediate Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Onsite
or Remote | www.multapplied.net

Multapplied Networks creates SDWAN software that allows service providers to
provide secure, reliable and cost-effective Internet-based WAN solutions to
their customers. We are looking for engineers with 3+ years of experience to
join our team and participate in developing our current stack: Python/Cython,
C, Django. Knowledge of event-driven and Linux network socket programming also
desirable. Email josh@multapplied.net for more details.

Check us out:
[https://www.multapplied.net/blog/](https://www.multapplied.net/blog/)

------
alexpriceco
Juniper Square | Sr. Frontend/Backend Engineer | Remote / Bay Area | Full-time
| Onsite (remote during COVID)

We're working to make private equity markets more efficient, transparent, and
accessible, starting with real estate. We've seen excellent growth, have a
phenomenal leadership team, and tons of personal growth opportunities. There's
a bunch of interesting technical problems to solve, and you'll be impacting an
industry that affects everyone that interacts with real estate.

Video of what we do (feat. folks from eng):
[https://junipersquare.com/careers](https://junipersquare.com/careers)

Chat about the role: aprice@junipersquare.com

------
jmike
Causaly Inc. is developing the world’s biggest data platform for Cause and
Effect evidence in Biomedicine using AI Machine-Reading technology.

We're currently looking for JavaScript engineers to join our team in Athens,
Greece.

* Senior Node.js Back-End Developer: [https://apply.workable.com/causaly/j/5DB09AE150/](https://apply.workable.com/causaly/j/5DB09AE150/)

* Full-Stack Javascript Developer: [https://apply.workable.com/causaly/j/C8F8248A10/](https://apply.workable.com/causaly/j/C8F8248A10/)

------
jerrod
Codecov | REMOTE | [https://angel.co/codecov](https://angel.co/codecov)

## Implementation Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE only ## Platform Engineer |
Full-time | REMOTE only

Codecov is the world’s leading code coverage tool. We are used by nearly a
million software developers around the world, from marquee open source
projects to the largest global companies.

Our team is lean (~15 people). We are a remote-first, globally distributed
company, with team members located from GMT-8 to GMT+2.

## Implementation Engineer:

We are looking for an implementation engineer to provide the technical
assistance needed to ensure that our largest customers can get the most out of
our self-hosted product offering, Codecov Enterprise. This role is well suited
to individuals that have previously worked as a solutions engineer, solutions
architect, forward deployed engineer or other customer facing engineering
role. Devops engineers with python experience and a history of or strong
interest in doing customer work may also find this role particularly
appealing.

Apply at
[https://angel.co/company/codecov/jobs/901347-implementation-...](https://angel.co/company/codecov/jobs/901347-implementation-
engineer)

## Platform Engineering (Devops + Backend):

We are looking for a platform engineer to help us achieve increased platform
stability and solve of our most challenging engineering problems. This is a
split role, with approximately 50% of time allocated to devops and
infrastructure tasks, and the other 50% performing software engineering tasks
within our core backend codebase. This role is well suited to a backend or
fullstack engineer with a demonstrated interest in devops, or a devops
engineer who wants to delve more into software engineering.

Apply at [https://angel.co/company/codecov/jobs/404265-platform-
engine...](https://angel.co/company/codecov/jobs/404265-platform-engineer-
devops-backend)

------
hmurraydavis
Radix Labs | Software Engineers esp. Front End Engineers | Cambridge, MA, USA
(Boston area) | Full Time and Co-Op/INTERNS

Biology has talented PhD Biologists spend 5 hours a day on hard to reproduce,
unoptimized minutia that isn’t innovative. Radix Labs hopes to accelerate
biotech innovation like early compilers did for computing by enabling lab
protocols to seamlessly operate and be optimized across physical labs. Our
software makes biology reproducible, faster, more efficient, and lets smart
biologists focus on the science instead of managing the implementation. We do
this by developing a compiler, operating system, scheduler, and device drivers
for biology labs and protocols. We have funding from Ycombinator (S18),
Firstminute Capital, MIT's The Engine, and Nikesh Arora.

Technologies: 100% Scala code base but we don't require you know it already.
(It's helpful if you have past functional programming experience with Erlang,
Ocaml, Prolog, Haskell, or similar.) Other tech: HashiCorp stack (Nomad,
Consul, & Terraform), Apache Kafka, Akka, ScalaJS React, Z3, Cats, Bazel w/
rules_scala, (some) AWS.

We'll hire smart, good people who are interested in working with us regardless
of openings. Right now we're especially looking for a brave, experienced front
end developer to lead developing our front end visual programming language
that biologists use to describe their protocols to the rest of our software.
Come join our world-class diverse, inclusive, and caring team! You won't be
the only woman, trans person, non-US citizen, wearer of silly hats, or
parakeet! We will consider remote candidates and those who need visa
sponsorship on a case-by-case basis. We offer equity, great salary, unlimited
PTO, medical, dental, and vision insurance, mechanical keyboard budget, and
flexible work hours. Any questions, send me an email: halie at radix.bio

FT app and job descriptions:
[https://forms.gle/1d3qE466kVFir8pf9](https://forms.gle/1d3qE466kVFir8pf9)

Co-Op app and job descriptions:
[https://forms.gle/6qY9Gx4dkVtHSFXf8](https://forms.gle/6qY9Gx4dkVtHSFXf8)

------
mr-ron
Vestwell

Full Stack Senior Software Engineer, to be Tech Lead for one of our squads:
[https://vestwell.com/jobs?gh_jid=4014464003](https://vestwell.com/jobs?gh_jid=4014464003)

Vestwell is a series B Startup in New York City, currently remote. We are a
finance company, that services the 401k industry, and are redefining the
technology and processes that has historically been the norm for 40+ years.

We aim to follow Agile best practices with a focus on empowering full stack
development teams, so that they can own a vertical slice of the product, and
are empowered to make decisions and roadmap out a section of the product and
business.

Tech stack is Scala, Node, React, Python.

------
joshingmachine
Niche | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite or Remote (USA only) | Full-time |
[https://www.niche.com/](https://www.niche.com/)

Niche is the best place to research U.S. colleges, schools, neighborhoods, and
companies. Every month millions of people use our easy-to-read and
comprehensive report cards, rankings, and reviews to choose the right schools
or neighborhoods for them. Niche performs rigorous cleaning and analysis on
large data sets, and combines them with feedback from our community for
nuanced insight that can't be found anywhere else.

Niche is a small but rapidly growing team. We’re based in Pittsburgh, PA, but
located across the United States. As a unique blend of data scientists,
engineers, parents, and “yinzers”, we are looking for exceptional talent to
grow our company. Your ideas and work will make an immediate impact on our
products and millions of users.

Tech Stack: Docker, Go, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Node.js, React, React Native,
TypeScript

Apply Now:

\- Site Reliability Engineer [https://niche.jazz.co/apply/iGoIVWY4gv/Site-
Reliability-Engi...](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/iGoIVWY4gv/Site-Reliability-
Engineer?source=hn)

\- Software Engineer, Back End
[https://niche.jazz.co/apply/T0mkp99ouU/Software-Engineer-
Bac...](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/T0mkp99ouU/Software-Engineer-Back-
End?source=hn)

\- Software Engineer, Front End
[https://niche.jazz.co/apply/MP0FWqe4kw/Software-Engineer-
Fro...](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/MP0FWqe4kw/Software-Engineer-Front-
End?source=hn)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Front End
[https://niche.jazz.co/apply/O2fahANUHA/Sr-Software-
Engineer-...](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/O2fahANUHA/Sr-Software-Engineer-
Front-End?source=hn)

\- Software Engineer in Test [https://niche.jazz.co/apply/ZSbT7a9SdS/Software-
Engineer-In-...](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/ZSbT7a9SdS/Software-Engineer-In-
Test?source=hn)

\- Quality Assurance Analyst [https://niche.jazz.co/apply/KMLsscswgi/Quality-
Assurance-Ana...](https://niche.jazz.co/apply/KMLsscswgi/Quality-Assurance-
Analyst?source=hn)

------
abhisharmab
Relyance.AI | Engineering | SF, CA | Remote/Onsite | Full-Time

I am the Founder of Relyance.AI. Currently, in-stealth. Extremely well-funded.
Actively hiring the founding team. Especially, the Founding UI engineer. Reach
out at abhi@relyance.ai.

Mission: Help organizations match Speed(PrivacyOps) == Speed(DevOps), with a
strong underpinning in machine learning and real-time DevOps instrumentation
for continuous compliance. Happy to share more over a phone call.

Current Team: Amazing engineering team from Google, Apple, AppDynamics, MIT
Media Labs, and Carnegie Mellon ML Ph.D.

Open Positions: [https://relyance.io/careers](https://relyance.io/careers)

~~~
chaitanya_333
HI Abhi,

I have reached out to you via email.. Please take a look..

I look forward to speaking with you.

Best, Chaitanya

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time / Intern | REMOTE | Los Angeles / US / China | 60-180K +
Equity for qualified candidates

We are a stealth-ish startup in the conversational AI space, co-founded by a
founder of a >10bn cap tech company. We are hiring Engineers of all levels, If
you are drawn to ANY of these bullet points email hello@meetkai.com to hear
more.

* Being scrappy about collecting a dataset

* Building models based on latest academic research and internal R&D

* Making sure you can actually deploy a model rather than just measure the accuracy

* Handling deployments to a variety of NPUs NPUs (Da Vinci / TPU / NXP i.MX / etc.)

* Building APIs that can handle anywhere from 1-1000+ TPS

* Languages: Python, Rust, C, Dart, Java

* Being multilingual is a huge plus!

------
a_zaydak
Yotta Navigation | Onsite / Remote | Full Stack Developer, Sensor Fusion / ML
/ Navigation Engineer, UI / UX Engineer | Full-time | Santa Clara, CA |
yottanav.com/jobs

Yotta Nav. is an exciting small engineering company started in 2008 to create
novel navigation hardware and algorithms. We specialize in sensor fusion and
machine learning for wearable and handheld navigation devices. We are
currently looking to fill two key senior level roles; a full-stack engineer
for internal tools and a sensor fusion / machine learning engineer. We are
also looking for a UI / UX engineer.

Submit an application at yottanav.com/jobs or email jobs@yottanav.com

------
cnaughton
Handy | Senior Software Engineer | REMOTE / NYC | Full-time Handy is a home
services marketplace on a mission to disrupt the $400B home services market by
seamlessly delivering every service to every home.

Senior Software Engineer |
[https://grnh.se/2339b4ef3us](https://grnh.se/2339b4ef3us) We're looking for
someone who can bridge the gap between the application and infrastructure
teams. Strong Ruby experience is preferred, and prior experience or interest
in infra technologies is welcomed. Be a part of evolving Handy's architecture
by exploring and implementing new technology and solutions!

~~~
cnaughton
Handy | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE / NYC | Full-time

Handy is a home services marketplace on a mission to disrupt the $400B home
services market by seamlessly delivering every service to every home. Senior
Site Reliability Engineer|
[https://grnh.se/71e538e23us](https://grnh.se/71e538e23us)

You will help shape our infrastructure and build the foundation our team
relies on for the rapid, reliable delivery of our product. We’ll rely on you
to instill best practices for building scalable distributed systems, with a
keen focus on observability and fault tolerance. Our stack consists of
technologies such as Kubernetes, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Redis, Elasticsearch
inside AWS.

------
vitruvian-form
Vitruvian Form | Perth, Australia | Full time, onsite |
[https://vitruvianform.com](https://vitruvianform.com)

Vitruvian Form is a Perth based connected fitness startup. Our smart weight
system produces up to 200kg of app controlled variable resistance in a small
20kg carbon fibre platform.

We’re looking for a full stack software engineer to help us grow. As our 4th
software hire you’ll have influence over technical decisions and make a real
contribution to the product.

We have a modern tech stack including technologies like Docker, Kotlin
backend, React Native, and TypeScript.

If you’re interested email me at izaak @ vitruvian.me to discuss further.

------
opensocial
OpenSocial | Multiple Positions | REMOTE (Worldwide) FULL-TIME |
[https://opensocial.com](https://opensocial.com)

Our mission is to build the next generation collaboration platform for online
teams. We're taking a fresh look at how people work together online and
optimizing for two core metrics, happiness & productivity.

We're hiring and currently on the lookout for:

    
    
        - Security & DevOps Engineer
        - ML/AI Engineers / Researchers
        - Not listed? Pitch us on how you can add value.
    

Technologies: Python, React, Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres, Node.

Applications to: jobs@opensocial.com No agencies.

------
gourneau
Guardant Health | Redwood City, CA | REMOTE |
[http://guardanthealth.com](http://guardanthealth.com)

Guardant Health develops diagnostic technologies to improve cancer management.
We take blood samples from cancer patients and are able to detect the trace
amounts of cancer DNA using DNA sequencers. In the best cases we can identify
treatment options for patients. We have over 100 peer reviewed publications,
and are publicly traded on the NASDAQ.

My team is looking for folks who are awesome at any of the following.
Specifically, if you are Python developer who wants to wrangle Petabytes of
data.

\- Python

\- DevOps

\- Bioinformatics

email me at jgourneau@guardanthealth.com for more info.

------
koverda
Pulse | Backend Engineer | Part Time and Full Time | Remote (Pacific TZ
Perferred)

Pulse is an indoor agriculture IoT company that combines hardware, software,
and cloud to enable indoor cannabis growers to optimize quality, improve
yields, and prevent crop loss.

We're a bootstrapped, post-revenue company that is building tools that
cannabis cultivators absolutely love:
[https://pulsegrow.com/pages/reviews](https://pulsegrow.com/pages/reviews).
We're based out of Los Angeles, but our engineering team is remote.

Backend stack: C# ASP.net WebAPI on Azure

Nice to haves: Angular / JS / TypeScript skills

Shoot me an email: peter at pulsegrow

------
skampolon
Ampolon Ventures | Senior Software Engineer | Frankfurt,Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE | Full Time | [https://ampolon.kenjo.io/senior-software-
engineer-200817](https://ampolon.kenjo.io/senior-software-engineer-200817)

Ampolon Ventures teams up with great people to build new products and
services. Focused on the real estate industry, each new, independent company
we found or fund aims to improve the living and working experience for
millions in Europe and beyond.

Today we are looking for exceptional team members for our new Tech team which
will support our founders in building the next great ventures.

------
ctres
SuperNormal | async video updates | remote | Full-Time

[https://www.notion.so/SuperNormal-is-
hiring-1b34fb5a719044f2...](https://www.notion.so/SuperNormal-is-
hiring-1b34fb5a719044f2bbab9686861505ad)

Rails + React

Full Stack Engineers

SuperNormal is a platform that enables teammates to send asynchronous video
updates throughout the day. Quick video updates with AI-powered summaries help
keep teams updated and connected without scheduling meetings or cross time
zone syncs. From standup to client status updates, SuperNormal is designed to
save everyone time and create deeper connection in this new remote work
lifestyle.

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: Oslo & NYC | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataFlow/Beam,

Open Source Technologies… Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Kubernetes

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/7d59cfc31us](https://grnh.se/7d59cfc31us)

Product Manager (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/b5b08f941us](https://grnh.se/b5b08f941us)

------
dougvanhorn
Tagg Logistics (tagglogistics.com) | Sr. Software Engineer | St. Louis,
Chicago | Full Time | ONSITE, REMOTE

\- We're a fast growing company in the rapidly expanding logistics industry,
with over 20 warehouses in the US.

\- Tech Stack: Python, Django, Vue, Postgres, RabbitMQ, AWS, Snowflake.

\- VC owned; operated for profitable, long term growth.

\- Latest cool thing we're working on: An API used by automated labeling
hardware

We're looking for a senior leader to join our growing technical team We'd like
you to take ownership of our team and platforms and help architect them for
the next 5 years of growth. If you're a professional dev and you're looking to

Email us at: techjobs at tagglogistics dot com.

------
kelllex
Lex | Full Time | Berlin/NY/Remote

Lex ([https://thisislex.app](https://thisislex.app)) is a lo-fi, text centered
social app for queer community. Join our core, early team!

\- React Native Mobile Software Dev \- Backend Javascript Dev

More info about Lex and jobs: [https://www.notion.so/lexapp/Lex-
Jobs-e80dc5c9af2c438aa48ecd...](https://www.notion.so/lexapp/Lex-
Jobs-e80dc5c9af2c438aa48ecd7310e32283)

I'm Kell, CEO and founder of Lex. This Summer of 2020 we closed our seed round
and are now funded by investors who wrote the first check to Co–Star, Peanut,
Zola and more.

------
arohner
Griffin | London, UK | Engineering & Product | REMOTE UK/Ireland | Fulltime |
[https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

Griffin is applying for a UK banking license, and we're going to be AWS for
financial services. We make it 10x easier for fintechs to launch new financial
products.

Our tech stack is Clojure, Datomic, Kafka, Kube, AWS.

In Engineering, we are hiring for Infrastructure, Frontend and Backend. We are
also hiring for Product Manager.

Apply at [https://www.griffin.sh/jobs](https://www.griffin.sh/jobs) We are
remote friendly, but limited to UK and Ireland right now

------
ceekay
LeanTaaS | Backend/Frontend/Data Engineers, Engineering Managers/Directors |
Santa Clara, CA | Full Time

We're a Series C healthcare tech company that's making hospitals efficient
with data science and machine learning. 300+ customers. $120+ million raised.
Named among the top 100 AI companies in the world and top 150 digital health
startups.

Looking for mission driven engineers, data scientists, and engineering leaders
to help lower patient wait times and improve patient access at our hospitals.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/leantaas](https://jobs.lever.co/leantaas)

------
smilliken
MixRank (YC S11) | Software Engineers, Analysts | 100% REMOTE (Global) | Full-
Time

MixRank processes petabytes of data every month from web crawls, Google Play
Store, Apple AppStore, and dozens of other sources. We're growing, profitable,
and have hundreds of customers including Google, Amazon, Facebook, Intel, and
Adobe.

Our positions are ideal for candidates optimizing for learning opportunity,
responsibility, and pride in their work. We believe in compound interest— that
sound technology decisions pay dividends exponentially— and strive to build
software and products that improve with age.

\--

DATA ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to help with data mining, machine
learning/data science, data transformation/ETL, data modeling, database
scaling, and more.

PostgreSQL experience is highly desired (administration, optimization, DDL,
etc). Also looking for experience with Python, Linux, Nix, and data mining.

FULL-STACK / PRODUCT ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to build web applications and APIs. The
ideal candidate is looking to grow into position of technical leadership in
product development.

Experience with full-stack web development, Python, PostgreSQL, and Linux is
required. Competency or interest in data visualization, UI, UX, and design are
desired.

SECURITY ANALYST / RESEARCHER (ANDROID / IOS)

We're looking for remote engineers to help us reverse engineer iOS and Android
apps to understand what APIs they're using, security issues, privacy leaks,
malware, etc. Your work will help detect issues so developers can patch their
apps, help detect apps using deprecated libraries so that they can be
encouraged to upgrade, and guide executives with industry reports across the
mobile app ecosystem.

Experience reverse-engineering APIs and binary executables on any platform is
relevant, iOS and Android especially so. Full-time desired, but part-time may
be acceptable for the right candidate.

\--

I'm Scott, the founder/CEO/CTO. My email is scott at company name dot com.

~~~
smilliken
TECHNOLOGY ANALYST

We're looking for an analyst with an interest technology platforms. The work
involves researching technologies, editing our knowledge base, and helping us
build industry reports to inform technology executives and guide their sales
and marketing strategies. The ideal candidate is a power user of productivity
tools: spreadsheets, browser extensions, task managers, note taking systems,
etc. Data literacy is expected. You'll be expected to keep up on technology
trends, reading HN, Crunchbase, Wired, etc.

This is an entry-level role with no prior experience required. It's suitable
for a variety of backgrounds, including journalists, computer science
students, financial analysts, data analysts, etc. Full-time or part-time OK.

DATA ANALYST

We're looking for an analyst with an interest in researching companies. The
work involves collecting data about companies from the web, editing our
knowledge base, and helping us build industry reports to inform sales,
marketing, and finance leaders. The ideal candidate is a power user of
productivity tools: spreadsheets, browser extensions, task managers, note
taking systems, etc. Data literacy is expected.

This is an entry-level role with no prior experience required, suitable for
any background. Full-time or part-time OK. Flexible hours and work schedule.

------
ankitvgupta
Reverie Labs (YC W18) | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Senior Data Scientist and Full-
Stack Roles | Onsite (Temporarily Remote) |
[https://www.reverielabs.com](https://www.reverielabs.com)

At Reverie Labs, we’re rethinking drug discovery by building a biotech company
that looks and feels like a tech company. We are actively working on several
cancer therapeutics programs and building an internal platform to accelerate
discovery. We’re looking for engineers across the tech stack, including data
scientists, front-end engineers, and full-stack devs to expand the
computational systems that generate the next era of life-saving treatments for
millions of patients.

If you think you might enjoy any of these types of projects, we’d love to hear
from you!

* Architecting a Django REST-driven internal application development ecosystem that supports multiple drug development programs.

* Building performant software for billion-scale molecular analyses alongside machine learning engineers.

* Designing and implementing front-end interfaces that enable our in-house chemistry team to interface with software.

* Using Pandas/R/Plotly/Dash or any other of your favorite analysis tools to extract meaningful insights from datasets.

* Combining a set of 25+ in-house experimental assays and 50+ external data streams into a universally accessible data platform.

* Using a modern cloud-first development stack, giving you access to effectively infinite computing power.

* Owning the full development cycle of a product from ideation to implementation to deployment (of course in collaboration with a team!)

We were in the W18 batch of YC and are now based in the biotech hub in
Cambridge, MA. We offer competitive salary and above-market equity. Benefits
include full medical, dental, and vision coverage, flexible vacation policy,
and gym membership.

If you have any questions or want to apply, please reach out to me at
ankit@reverielabs.com (I’m one of the founders), or apply at our website here:
[https://reverielabs.com/careers](https://reverielabs.com/careers).

------
benwerd
ForUsAll | Front-end Engineer | Full-time | Remote (US only)

ForUsAll aims to help all Americans build a brighter financial future. In
particular, that means helping ordinary people on non-tech, non-Fortune 500
salaries save for retirement and have better financial wellness now.

We're looking for a front-end engineer to join our team. We're using React,
Ruby on Rails, and an increasing amount of Node. Ideally you've joined a
startup before and you're excited about product explorations as well as
building great, well-structured code.

I'd love to chat. I'm at ben.werdmuller@forusall.com, or DM me on Twitter at
@benwerd.

------
coezbek
Deutsche Kredit Bank | React/Frontend Engineers | On-Site, Berlin, Germany

Deutsche Kredit Bank (DKB) is one of Germany's leading direct banks and is
currently developing the next generation banking platform incl. web and mobile
apps.

We are currently looking for Frontend Engineers (both Senior and Junior) with
a focus on React/JS.

While our job ad is in German (and the work is on-site), applicants are not
required to have German language skills.

[https://jobs.dkb.de/job/Berlin-Senior-Frontend-Web-
Developer...](https://jobs.dkb.de/job/Berlin-Senior-Frontend-Web-
Developer/594258501/)

------
rigaspapas
Blueground | Senior DevOps Engineer | Athens (GR) or REMOTE |
[https://apply.workable.com/blueground/j/96E4BD6F9C/](https://apply.workable.com/blueground/j/96E4BD6F9C/)

We seek for someone who can help us to Kubernetize our infrastructure. Prior
experience is a big plus, but not strongly required. We are based in Athens,
but remote work is also possible from a similar timezone.

------
abrichr
MLDSAI Inc. | Mobile/Drone Engineer | Remote | Contract

MLDSAI a Machine Learning, Data Science, and Artificial Intelligence software
company.

We are building a computer vision product for one of our clients, a Fortune
500 insurance company in the US.

We are looking for someone who has shipped production mobile apps on both iOS
and Android, and who is comfortable integrating with lower level drone SDKs
(e.g. DJI).

The position is 100% remote, with a full time commitment. Candidates will be
expected to provide code samples of previous original work and/or solve a real
world programming exercise in a paired setting.

Please contact info@mldsai.com.

------
sbrady12345
Mass Dynamics | Software Engineer | Melbourne, Australia | Remote (Australia)

[https://www.massdynamics.com/](https://www.massdynamics.com/)

Bring together software, cloud computing, machine intelligence, clever people
and human-centred design to unlock mass spectrometry for the life science
masses.

Tech Stack: Vue, Rails, Python, Golang, AWS

Always dreamed of joining a for-impact SciTech startup? Here's your chance!
[https://www.massdynamics.com/jobs/md-software-
engineer](https://www.massdynamics.com/jobs/md-software-engineer)

------
marblestation
NASA ADS | Front-End Developer | Cambridge, MA (US) | Onsite | Full-time |
VISA Sponsorship Available

The NASA/Astrophysics Data System is seeking a talented Front End Developer.
Your front-end code will empower astrophysicists around the world to solve the
mysteries of the universe.

Job description:
[https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/about/careers/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/about/careers/)

NASA ADS: [https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/)

Do not hesitate to contact us directly at adshelp@cfa.harvard.edu

~~~
broken_symlink
There do not seem to be any listings on the site?

------
jonas1212
B42 | b-42.com | React Native Developer | Remote (Germany) | Full-Time B42 has
started to make amateur football better. We take our athletes to a new level
of performance and offer professional rehab support in case of a sports
injury. We understand football as a social force, for example by taking a
clear stand against racism.

More details here (German):
[https://sfyassets.blob.core.windows.net/assets/B42_Stellenau...](https://sfyassets.blob.core.windows.net/assets/B42_Stellenauschreibung%20Entwickler.pdf)

Get in touch with us at jonas@b-42.com

------
aawise
Encodia | Associate Bioinformatics Scientist | San Diego | Full-time | ONSITE

Encodia is an early stage biotech company developing the next generation of
protein analysis tools. We're looking to expand our bioinformatics team
(current population: 2). Responsibilities will include analyzing/visualizing
new kinds of genomic and proteomic data, as well as improving data analysis
pipelines and infrastructure.

You can apply online at
[https://apply.workable.com/encodia/j/243089CF5B/](https://apply.workable.com/encodia/j/243089CF5B/)

------
david1221
CreditStretcher | Full Stack Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark | 100% Remote |
Full-time |
[https://www.creditstretcher.com/](https://www.creditstretcher.com/)

We are a fintech startup providing financing based on invoices, looking for
our 3rd developer to help build our platform.

We're looking for:

\- Strong frontend skills

\- Experience with Angular, NodeJS, Typescript, PostgreSQL and AWS

\- Knowledge of DevOps practices

Read more information and apply here:
[https://thehub.io/jobs/5f3934b067036b4080c0b68c](https://thehub.io/jobs/5f3934b067036b4080c0b68c)

------
sportwiser
Sportwiser | REMOTE | Contract

Early stage startup in sports technology focused on bringing together
passionate niche audiences and serving them with content through data and
artificial intelligence is looking for fullstack (or possibly frontend/backend
separately) developer for project-based work. Projects include web scraping
for seeding data, a front-end data entry form, and further development of an
ontology/API. Interest in sports is an obvious plus :)

\- Backend: Python, Django/DRF, Scrapy, Postgres

\- Frontend: Javascript + Vue/Nuxt, but React or Django ok

\- Infrastructure: Digital Ocean, Ansible, Nginx

You can reach us at info@sportwiser.net

------
vincentchu
HomeVision | Frontend, Backend | REMOTE Only |
[https://homevision.co](https://homevision.co) Hiring: full-stack engineers.
We work on a "GReaT" stack - Golang on the backend, React/Typescript on the
frontend. Remote only.

HomeVision is developing next-generation tools and technology for the real
estate appraisals industry. We're obsessively focused on building a platform
that will speed delivery of home valuations to the broader financial markets.

Backed by Initialized Capital, we're looking to add talented engineers to our
founding team.

Email: jobs@homevision.co

------
gregwebs
PingCAP | Senior Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs](https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs)

We make TiDB, an open source distributed scale-out database that is always
online and MySQL compatible. Our underlying distributed key-value layer, TiKV,
is a CNCF project.

Our tech stack is Rust, Go, Kubernetes, and TiDB itself! Many different
technical skill sets can be put to use here. You can work on making TiDB run
in the cloud, do low-level database hacking, or working with customers.

See the above jobs link for more details and compensation information.

------
SarahUX
reacHIRE.com | Front-End Engineer and Mobile Engineer (React Native) | REMOTE
(Concord, Massachusetts)

The product: Aurora is a digital platform designed to help women early in
their careers thrive and rise. It launched earlier this year and we've got a
lot more to build.

Who we are: reacHIRE, a startup that partners with forward-thinking companies
to create gender-diverse environments where women thrive, advance, lead, and
stay. We're a small team (< 10) looking to grow. We hire all kinds of people,
so please apply even if you aren't female!

We have two openings:

Front-End Engineer [https://careersatreachire-
reachire.icims.com/jobs/1194/front...](https://careersatreachire-
reachire.icims.com/jobs/1194/front-end-web-developer/job)

Mobile Engineer (React Native) [https://careersatreachire-
reachire.icims.com/jobs/1193/react...](https://careersatreachire-
reachire.icims.com/jobs/1193/react-native---mobile-app-developer/job)

Feel free to reach out to me personally with questions!
shouseholder@reachire.com

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Remote
Currently/Onsite preferred | $100k-$170k
[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result. We're a startup — we're 900+ people
who have been working on this since March 2015. We've built an iOS and Android
app that gathers data on how well people drive. We use that to set insurance
prices. To build the best possible product and user experience, we went
through the arduous process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 30+
states and have successfully launched both a renters and home owners product.

We raised the largest VC round ever for an Ohio technology company ($523
million in funding to date.) We're planning on leveraging that momentum to
continue scaling rapidly and build something truly unique in the insurance
industry. To do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented
engineers. Whether you're just getting started out in software development or
someone who is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly
scaling engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in
the next year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and we've built an engineering team in
Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics data. This
team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're searching for
both experienced Engineers and Engineering Leaders who are looking to have a
significant impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in
both locations.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
debuggest
Olo | REMOTE (US) (HQ in NYC) | Full-Time |
[https://www.olo.com/](https://www.olo.com/)

We’re hiring! Tons of remote (US-based) positions available. Come join us! All
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/olo?lever-
via=WSee4m3bRz](https://jobs.lever.co/olo?lever-via=WSee4m3bRz)

Software Engineer Backend, All Levels (.NET/C#/F#)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer

Senior Infrastructure Automation Engineer

Engineering Manager

Senior System Engineer, Data Services

Senior Director, Data Science and BI

Security Penetration Tester

Senior Security Engineer, Blue Team

Senior Software Engineer in Test

Developer Support Engineer, All Levels

Technical Specialists

Product Manager

And more! Check it out!

------
schelle
BlocPower | Full Time | Senior Software Engineer | Brooklyn, NY (REMOTE now,
ONSITE eventually)

BlocPower is a clean energy startup that provides engineering, financing, and
project implementation services for green building retrofits that save money,
reduce greenhouse gas emissions, improve health and create local employment
opportunities in low-to-moderate income communities.

* Senior Software Engineer (Python stack)

To apply: [https://www.blocpower.io/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.blocpower.io/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineering |SF or San Diego or Salt Lake City

Literally all of commerce is moving online, and our Engineering team (ex
FB/Google/Twitter/Uber) cannot build fast enough to meet demand. If up for it,
connect with us over a 10min zoom coffee next week to share more, including
details on our recent Series C raise. Email: samuel.greinetz@bolt.com to
setup.

PS: here’s our recent manifesto [https://www.bolt.com/blog/democratizing-
commerce/](https://www.bolt.com/blog/democratizing-commerce/)

------
na_ka_na
Apixio | SF Bay Area, CA ONSITE | Frontend, Full Stack, Backend Engineers! Jr,
Sr, Staff

At Apixio we are changing the way healthcare uses data. About 80% of
healthcare data is under used because it is too messy or unstructured to
efficiently analyze. The healthcare industry needs technology solutions that
can process this data and extract insights. We are a profitable mid sized
(less than 25 engineers) healthcare company. Our stack is React, Scala, Java,
Python, Cassandra, Elastic, Redis. All on AWS. Email me at sanchay@apixio.com
or find me on LinkedIn

------
crossman
Digital Onboarding | Senior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE (US based) | Full
time

Digital Onboarding is a marketing automation platform that helps banks and
credit unions modernize their onboarding process and develop mutually
beneficial, profitable relationships with their customers and members.

Current stack: Elixir + Phoenix, React, Lambda (Node), Postgres

Requirements:

\- 5+ years in front end and back end web development

\- Committed to building features you're proud of

\- Strong understanding of SQL databases

\- Strong understanding of functional programming

\- Strong communication skills

\- Previous Elixir experience

Nice-to-haves:

\- Machine learning experience

\- Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team

\- Love of nachos

Send me an email me at jonathan at digitalonboarding dot com.

------
devmab
Silk Software House | Warsaw, Poland | Java Developers | REMOTE (ONSITE as an
option) | [https://silksoftwarehouse.com](https://silksoftwarehouse.com)

We are looking for developers to extend our current team.

Requirements: minimum 2 years of experience (doesn't have to be commercial)
with Spring, Hibernate/JPA, SQL Databases, REST APIs and at least some basic
frontend knowledge (thymeleaf, html, css, js)

We pay 60-100 PLN/h (~14-23€/h) depending on experience and skills.

If you're interested contact me directly: devmab(at)silksh.pl

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Berkeley, CA (San
Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite (pre/post-COVID)

Since the first industrial robots were introduced in the 1960s, robots have
automated countless dangerous, repetitive tasks, but they've only reached a
fraction of their potential. Incapable of thinking on their own, they can only
do pre-programmed tasks in tightly-controlled environments -- they can't
understand, learn, or adapt. Covariant was founded in 2017 to change this.

Our vision is the Covariant Brain: universal AI that allows robots to see,
reason, and act on the world around them. We’re bringing the Covariant Brain
to commercial viability, starting with the industries that make, move, and
store things in the physical world.

Our work was recently featured in publications from the New York Times
([https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe](https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe)) and the Wall Street
Journal ([https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe](https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe)), to IEEE
Spectrum ([http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy](http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy))!

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Full-Stack Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO](http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1](http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf](http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

Bringing AI from laboratory research to success in the real world requires a
team that represents that world -- a diversity of backgrounds, points of view,
and experiences. Our common denominator: ambitious expectations, love of
learning, and empathy for those around us. Curious? Read more about our
company and our engineering culture!
[http://bit.ly/37U1rba](http://bit.ly/37U1rba)

------
robotsrcool
Robotics Software|Remote/Boston|Full Time|Multiple Openings

Locus Robotics has 1000+ autonomous mobile robots working with people in
warehouses around the world to make order fulfillment easier and faster. 150M+
items picked for orders so far! We are transitioning from startup thinking to
full scale. Join us if you want to work on something that is real, NOW! See
the website for job descriptions and to apply.

[https://locusrobotics.com/about-us/careers/](https://locusrobotics.com/about-
us/careers/)

------
brianwawok
Listing Mirror | Javascript Web-Developer | Full Time | South Bend, IN |
ONSITE | listingmirror.com

We are a fast growing company looking to expand our team! Our stack is based
around Vue.js, with a Django backend and kubernetes infrastructure.

We are located in South Bend, IN, and have excellent housing prices and
educational opportunities. Escape the rat race and join the bunny hop!

Senior Javascript Developer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/2014076253/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/2014076253/)

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Remote | Full Time

Remote first! We're looking for a software engineer who wants to write code at
our Deep Learning workstation and server company. You will:

* Be responsible for the full stack

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a Linux/Unix shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain
but the company is a distributed remote first company.

Apply to:

[https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
mewwts
Dune Analytics | Engineers | Remote CET±3 |
[https://duneanalytics.com](https://duneanalytics.com)

At Dune Analytics we're building a next generation, multi-player data analysis
tool on top of blockchain data. We work with tech such as golang, typescript,
postgresql, kubernetes, ethereum. Looking for frontend and backend devs to
join a very early team in high growth! See more info here
[https://careers.duneanalytics.com](https://careers.duneanalytics.com).

------
mfinneral
Merlin Labs | Boston | Full-time | Jobs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/merlinlabs](https://jobs.lever.co/merlinlabs) Website:
www.merlinlabs.co

Merlin Labs is a early stage startup developing an aircraft autonomy system.
We are hiring software and hardware engineers.

Full Stack Web Developer: Develop front-end interface software for our
autonomous aircraft system, including mission planning, in-cockpit display,
and engineering tooling. You would be designing and building the UI piece of
the system.

Email: meaghan.finneral@merlinlabs.co

------
moorage
Synthesis AI | REMOTE | Contract to FT | Javascript engineer | San Francisco |
[https://synthesis.ai/](https://synthesis.ai/)

We generate terabytes of data for computer vision via a simple API, enabling
the programmatic generation of millions of images with pixel-perfect labels to
help you build new, better, and more balanced AI.

Our enterprise customers need a GUI to build and validate requests to our API,
and that's who we're looking to hire! Mostly in-browser javascript, with some
Node.js.

Contact: matt@synthesis.ai

------
amince
Forma.ai | Toronto, Canada | Full Stack Engineer (Intermediate - Senior) |
ONSITE | Full Time

We are a rapidly growing stealth startup based out of downtown Toronto with
the goal of optimizing sales compensation for large enterprise companies. We
are VC-backed and count multinational and fortune 500 companies among our
customers.

We are looking for talented developers to join our team — it doesn’t matter if
you are not familiar with any aspect of our tech stack (react, django, python,
docker, aws), as long as you are smart and willing to learn fast.

Email me at annamarie.ince@forma.ai

------
AnnaWWW
BridgeTeams
([https://bridgeteams.com/product/](https://bridgeteams.com/product/)) is an
operating system for global hiring. They work B2B - help companies open remote
offices all over the world and find a team. As they are looking for different
specialists in different countries, you can contact them and tell about your
experience. They will add you to their database and recommend when a company
needs a specialist with your skills.

------
cnj
commercetools | Germany (Berlin, Munich) or US (Durham or Remote) | Software
Engineer - Scala | Full-Time |
[https://commercetools.com](https://commercetools.com)

We're building a cloud-native eCommerce API for large enterprises. We received
funding late last year: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/21/commercetools-
raises-145m-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/21/commercetools-
raises-145m-...).

We're looking for Scala Engineers for several teams. Help us expand our
GraphQL and REST APIs, or help us scale our platform to the next level.

For insights into what we built and how we're using Event Sourcing at Scale,
check:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWR6g64fA6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWR6g64fA6M)

Scala Engineer (Germany):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/commercetools/jobs/4152987003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/commercetools/jobs/4152987003)

Scala Engineer (US):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/commercetools/jobs/4152070003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/commercetools/jobs/4152070003)

And more positions, including descriptions of individual teams, here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/commercetools](https://boards.greenhouse.io/commercetools)

------
mjhayter
Projectworks | Senior .Net Developer | Wellington, New Zealand (NZ) | Full
Time | Onsite

Projectworks is a business management platform designed to help professional &
creative services businesses better manage their organisations in the areas of
project management, project financials, and people management.

Job description can be viewed here:
[https://www.seek.co.nz/job/50404734](https://www.seek.co.nz/job/50404734)

Apply to me (CEO) matt@projectworks.io

------
gneray
oso | Developer Advocate | New York City (NYC) | Remote or Onsite

oso (backed by Sequoia) puts security in the hands of the makers. We're doing
this by delivering security as code, or as Charity Majors (cofounder & CTO of
Honeycomb) put it, "Consumer-quality developer tools" for security
([https://twitter.com/mipsytipsy/status/1288326027001782273](https://twitter.com/mipsytipsy/status/1288326027001782273))
– beginning with an open source policy engine for authorization.

We recently released oso into Developer Preview, and the feedback has been
amazing. We are out to build a big, vibrant community of open source users,
and we need to be proactive to achieve that goal. To that end, we are hiring
our first Developer Advocate. This person will report to the cofounder/CTO and
work closely with him, the cofounder/CEO, and the rest of the engineering
team.

We are hiring folks who want to put security in the hands of fellow makers. We
are building the product in Rust, which we think is both a good design choice
for our use case and a fun choice for the team. The team members who join now
will not only have a disproportionately large impact on the product and the
community, but also on the culture and future of the company.

We are based in NYC and hiring folks remote or onsite.

To apply, please visit
[https://www.osohq.com/company/jobs](https://www.osohq.com/company/jobs) or
email graham [at] osohq [dot] com.

------
ajiang
Soda Labs | Los Angeles, Taipei, and remote

We're launching LivMote (www.livmote.com), a touchless screening solution to
help business reopen. Founded by YC and NASA alumni and backed by leading VCs
and strategic partners.

Hiring across all departments: \- Full Stack Engineering \- Business
Operations \- Customer Success \- Marketing

Email resumes to hello+hn@sodalabs.co or find our job postings at
[https://angel.co/sodalabs/jobs](https://angel.co/sodalabs/jobs)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/416625/frontend-architect-
sen...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/416625/frontend-architect-senior-
frontend-developer-smapiot).

------
walt93
VantAI | [https://vant.ai/](https://vant.ai/) | NYC (New York) | Full Stack
Engineer | Full-Time

VantAI develops software for discovering novel drug therapies at the forefront
of biology and chemistry. We're a team of scientists and engineers who
understand the potential impact of software in drug discovery.

We're looking for full-stack software engineers to join our platform team.

Technologies: Go, React/Typescript, Kubernetes, Postgres, GCP

Apply: recruiting@vant.ai

------
amatzner
comma.ai | San Diego | Software Engineers/Safety Engineer/ML/Full
Stack/Navigation Designer | ALL FULL-TIME | ONSITE ONLY

comma is a profitable company solving self driving cars while delivering
shippable intermediaries. Think Tesla Autopilot, but aftermarket, for existing
cars (Hondas, Toyotas, etc).

See our open source driving agent on GitHub:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot).
Watch it here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8)

We're hiring:

* Software engineers to develop openpilot through new features, simulation, and testing infrastructure.

* A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze, and fix failures of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML pipeline.

* Navigation Designer, can you build a Waze like app people will use? Then reimagine it combined with openpilot. Know QT5 or have similar SDK experience.

* Also hiring a Full Stack Engineer, an Office Assistant, and a Safety Engineer.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React)

Interview Process (roughly): Coding challenge, 2 phone screens, and a paid
micro-internship on site.

[https://www.comma.ai/jobs](https://www.comma.ai/jobs) for more detailed job
descriptions.

* Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
ryanar
Level Software | 80 - 100K | Senior Frontend Engineer | REMOTE | USA |
[https://level.io](https://level.io)

Level is hiring a Senior Frontend Engineer to help us build innovative IT
solutions in remote management and monitoring.

Please apply through: [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/level-senior-
front-en...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/level-senior-front-end-
developer-1)

------
HiringatSM
Stealthmode Series A funded Company | Backend, iOS Developers | San Francisco,
CA | Full-time, Remote

We are a Stealthmode series A funded startup creating a new platform for
building tight-knit communities around live, interactive audio conversations.
We are based in SF but can hire remotely within the US and are looking for the
following:

\- iOS Engineer: Experience with iOS development and 3+ years of experience

\- Backend Engineer: Experience with Node.js and 3+ years of experience

Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co.

------
ifuller1
Freetrade.io | London, UK | Multiple Roles | Full Time | Remote & On-site |
[https://freetrade.io/careers](https://freetrade.io/careers)

We're a technology company that brings simple, free investing to everyone.

We’re building all the technology and infrastructure from the ground up.

We're looking for outstanding engineers and engineering leaders to help us
scale to our next 200k users.

Multiple roles from £40k to £110k+ (mid to principal software roles and above)

------
dmay1028
Hi! If you're interested in being part of a better healthcare experience, look
no further than Zocdoc! We are hiring at all levels of software engineers,
infrastructure, product and product design. Please have a look at our careers
website for any interest!

[https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/#jobs](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-list/#jobs)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite (During COVID-19 crisis, working REMOTE) |
Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer 2) Senior Full Stack Engineer 3) Senior Frontend
Engineer 4) Android Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote (North America
only) | [https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
We are ~50 people and have raised $50M in Series B funding from Kleiner
Perkins, Canapi Ventures, Index Ventures, General Catalyst, Sound Ventures,
and NYCA Partners.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

* Data Platform Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e831babd-01d1-4442-849d-b0203...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e831babd-01d1-4442-849d-b0203b5ac2a7?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Engineering Manager - Credit Bureau Supply: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/da9b7eef-0fd8-4c53-ba11-a7e19...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/da9b7eef-0fd8-4c53-ba11-a7e19f0a7e60?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/0129b4e3-4701-4d93-8411-48652...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/0129b4e3-4701-4d93-8411-48652c6f8049?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Product Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
holoduke
Payaut.com Amsterdam onside - fulltime java developers, frontend developers
and technical writers.

Payaut is a fintech startup seeking for developers to be part of an
interesting journey. We believe that we have a good chance to succeed and
become a serious player within the payments industries. We believe in an open
transparent culture with lots of diversity.

Main tech we use: java, nodejs, spring, cockroachdb, Kafka

If you are interested and want to know more, mail me at
gillis.haasnoot@payaut.com

------
bradddd
AdmitHub | Boston, MA | Full-time | admithub.com/jobs/

Director of Engineering, Site Reliability Engineer, & Full-Stack Software
Engineers

AdmitHub is the world’s first AI-powered chatbot built to provide the
resources, information, and self-motivations to nudge students—regardless of
where they are in the process—toward taking the next step in their learning
journey. And we have the research to prove it.

Python, Django Rest Framework, React (Typescript), Node.js, CircleCI, Heroku,
AWS

~~~
mkhcodes
Website path is incorrect. Probably should be
[https://admithub.com/about/jobs](https://admithub.com/about/jobs)

------
jtbarbour
Erias Ventures | Maryland | Software, System, Data Scientists, Data Engineers
| Fulltime | Fully Cleared

Doing cleared work with a company who enjoys Hacker News just as much as you!
Erias Ventures is a startup focused on providing engineering solutions in
support of the national defense mission. We provide a top-notch compensation
package and are looking for entrepreneurial-minded folks to join our team. For
more info please check out careers.eriasventures.com

------
tipiirai
Flowplayer | flowplayer.com | Frontend developer | Remote | Part/full-time

Flowplayer is a popular online video player. We are looking for a frontend
developer to take care of our website. You should master the basic web
technologies (HTML/CSS/JavaScript) and have an eye on design. Familiarity with
Grav is a plus. We don't bother you with heavy interviews, we just have a look
at your work on GitHub or similar.

Send your details to tero.piirainen@flowplayer.com

------
Hotjar_Rec
A SaaS company in the analytics & feedback market, Hotjar is a successful,
self-funded/bootstrapped, start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with an essential emphasis on personal development.

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior SRE Engineer | Remote

You can apply for any of our roles via
[https://careers.hotjar.com/](https://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
neeco
Indigo Agriculture (Marketplace) | Tech Lead Manager | Boston, MA | Full-time
| Remote (US Timezones) | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

====================

Technology: TypeScript, React, Node.js, GraphQL, AWS, Postgres

Indigo is building software to empower farmers throughout the world to
sustainably feed the planet and fight climate change.

We're the most highly valued agtech startup in the world [1] and one of CNBC's
most disruptive companies [2] - Beating out Flexport, Airbnb, and other
companies you've seen here on HN.

Join an engineering team where your contributions will meaningfully impact the
world. Recent examples include: \- Using our Marketplace to allow companies to
target sustainably grown grain, resulting in the reduction of water usage by 2
Billion gallons [3] \- Kicking off the Terraton Initiative - aiming to
sequester 1 Trillion tons of carbon dioxide [4]

We're looking for roles across the stack and Tech Lead Managers who will take
ownership of key product areas, run their teams with autonomy, and continue to
contribute technically.

Learn more and apply:

\- Tech Lead Manager:
[https://grnh.se/86ab72121us](https://grnh.se/86ab72121us)

\- Other Openings: [https://grnh.se/581aa1a51us](https://grnh.se/581aa1a51us)

[1] - [https://www.axios.com/indigo-ag-fundraising-
series-f-8d1d026...](https://www.axios.com/indigo-ag-fundraising-
series-f-8d1d0265-4f45-46ad-8feb-1747a09ec921.html)

[2] - [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor-50.html)

[3] -
[https://twitter.com/Indigoag/status/1266062053967646726](https://twitter.com/Indigoag/status/1266062053967646726)

[4] - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQv-
sxZ4CzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQv-sxZ4CzY)

------
mark-probst
__Glide (YC W19) | Senior software engineer | REMOTE or SF | Full-time
|[https://glideapps.com**](https://glideapps.com**)

At Glide we believe that software development should be dramatically easier.
We're starting by making it possible to build mobile apps from spreadsheets,
without writing any code. If you want to help us bring software development to
the masses, please apply. We don't care which languages or frameworks you're
most familiar with - if you're passionate and willing to learn, we have no
doubts that you'll be productive in our stack in no time.

[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
san-...](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-san-
francisco)

 __Glide (YC W19) | Senior ops engineer | REMOTE or SF | Full-time
|[https://glideapps.com**](https://glideapps.com**)

Glide makes it easy and fun for anyone to build apps without writing code, and
without maintaining infrastructure. We do that by providing all that
infrastructure, and it's growing, and needs help. If our mission motivates
you, and you're experienced with maintaining and growing backend
infrastructure, monitoring and automating everything, and implementing
security, please talk to us!

[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-ops-engineer-
remote](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-ops-engineer-remote)

 __Glide (YC W19) | Senior Product Designer | SF, once it 's safe | Full-time
| [https://glideapps.com**](https://glideapps.com**)

We're looking for a Senior Product Designer who has worked on technical
products. Glide is building the tool that will create 1 billion new developers
by 2030. The design challenge in front of us is turning the complexity of
software development into a simple, intuitive, and powerful interface that
anyone can use.

[[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-product-designer-
san-f...](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-product-designer-san-
francisco\]\(https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-product-designer-san-
francisco\))

------
shiv-gettu
We are a Real Estate Technology company looking for the brightest software
engineers in the world.

We use AI to make property management workflows simple for Landlords and
Property managers.

If you're interested, email me at shiv@residentboost.com and check us out at
[https://www.residentboost.com/](https://www.residentboost.com/)

------
Everhusk
social.network | REMOTE |

Social.network is building a decentralized protocol to power the next
generation social networks on Web3. The world is spending an increasing amount
of time contributing to centralized online social networks with business
models that promote mass surveillance, increasing amounts of data collections,
growing inequality, and behavioural/political influence on an scale which the
world has never before seen. Help fix that.

We have built out our POC and are now looking for engineers and scientists who
are able to execute the vision at a global scale.

Open Roles:

\- Devops & SRE (Ansible/Terraform/K8s)

\- Designers (UI/UX)

\- Backend developer (Rust/GraphQL/Postgres/Parity Substrate)

\- Mobile developer (React Native)

\- Marketing/Growth

Requirements:

\- Understanding of the problem with and passionate about fixing society,
economics, governance

\- Extensive engineering experience with world class projects to prove it

\- Someone who leads by example, executes efficiently, and doesn't waste time
arguing when they could be hacking

\- A humble hacker who doesn't allow their ego to get in the way of their
decision making

Compensation:

1\. Base salary (optional - or opt for tokens)

2\. Option to travel the world and work out of exotic locations with the core
team.

3\. Conference and education stipend

4\. Equity or portion of fees from platforms, wallets, etc. that you develop

Email hn@social.network with your resume or portfolio for more details.

------
blingteam
Applied Scientist (Microsoft) | Redmond, WA | Full-Time

We're looking for a passionate Applied Scientist to help us on our mission of
employing deep learning to understand all the data on the web.

[https://industryuseng-
ms.icims.com/jobs/878901/data-%26-appl...](https://industryuseng-
ms.icims.com/jobs/878901/data-%26-applied-scientist/job?mode=view)

------
mrchrisman123
i2 FAST | UK | Ruby on Rails developer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.i2fast.com/](https://www.i2fast.com/)

i2 FAST is a new food testing laboratory (launched 2019) that serves the food
and allied industries.

We are in the process of creating a modern LIMS (Laboratory Information
Management System) to provide our clients with a platform to access and
analyse their analytical results. The platforms also runs the internal
operations for our laboratories.

We aim to be the UK's premier food testing lab and provide the most innovative
web platform for our clients to use.

We're seeking to expand the development team and and want people to become
core members of the team. Your role will be critical in helping drive the
product forward.

We are looking for people who have had a few years of Rails experience - or
experienced polygots who know some Ruby. From mid-level to senior developers.

Currently, the LIMS system runs the food laboratory at i2 FAST. Still, we need
to develop it further, so it runs the whole i2 Analytical business, which is a
much bigger sister company. Achieving this will require extensive development.
We are only at the start of this journey.

The position will be primarily a remote role, but there will be occasions when
the whole team gets together.

It will be quite a varied role as there will be many different types of
projects to work on. Eventually, we will be creating mobile applications to
support our customers out in the field (literally a field - they will record
which soil samples they take). There will be opportunities to choose what kind
of projects interest you. If you are interested in dealing with management and
other laboratory staff to gather product requirements, then you could do that
too.

Technologies we use:

Back-end: Ruby on Rails, Que Active Job, Heroku, Postgres, Dry-rb gems

Front-end: a mixure of Rails views (erb/haml) and React

Please email me at chris.richards@i2fast.com if you're interested!

------
muze-nyc
muze | muze.chat/ | Senior Backend Engineer
(Python/Django/Redis/AWS/gRPC/protobuf) | NYC | remote ok but ability to work
from our Brooklyn office eventually is very preferred

muze is a different kind of messaging app – a place that elevates the linear
ways of messaging into something new. Each conversation takes place on a free-
form canvas where you can zoom, draw, layer, go back, remix, etc: a space
where talking with a friend is more personal, creative, and fun. We're
building a platform that removes creative constraints, letting you express
yourself more freely. Our ambitions are to evolve the way we digitally
communicate.

Apply if you're an excellent communicator, interested in working on a small
team of creative individuals, and passionate about building highly scalable
and secure infastructure. As our second full-time backend hire, you'd help
shape company culture and drive good leadership practices. Experience with
message brokering and data security at scale is a big plus.

To apply, email jobs@muze.nyc

------
KishanBagaria
Texts.com | Generalist engineer (or desktop/mobile/full-stack) | Remote |
Full-time, part-time | [https://texts.com](https://texts.com)

Stack: Node.js, React.js, Electron, TypeScript

We're an early stage startup building the next-gen messaging client that
connects to existing platforms like iMessage, Twitter, WhatsApp, Instagram,
Messenger and more.

Email kishan _at_ texts.com

------
shiv86
newtrul.com | Chicago or US Remote | Full Stack Engineer/Management 50-50
split | $125k - $150k + Equity

Apply:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1996940671/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1996940671/)

Newtrul is a meta search engine for the transportation industry.

The ideal candidate we are seeking is currently a full stack engineer looking
to accelerate their growth, learning and management experience

THE STACK:

React/Redux, Nodejs, Express, ELK, PHP, Typescript, AWS (ELBs, EC2, S3, SQS,
EventBus, API Gateway, Lambda, Cloudwatch), PostgreSQL, Docker, Gitlab,
Terraform

THE ROLE:

Initially you will start as an individual contributor: Writing clean, high-
quality, high-performance, maintainable code.

Develop and support software including applications, database integration,
interfaces, and new functionality enhancements.

As you quickly start to demonstrate proficiency in all areas of our stack;
you'll transition into 50% management and 50% hands on contributor.

You'll conduct scrum ceremonies with your team; drive relentless execution,
remove blockers ensure high delivery velocity.

------
swilson24
LightStep | San Francisco or Remote |
[https://lightstep.com](https://lightstep.com)

LightStep builds observability tools for proactively monitoring software in
today's microservices-driven world. We write for other engineering teams, and
are the only company that develops observability tools at the scale and
complexity that enterprises need them. We're especially looking for people-
minded engineers who are excited about shipping useful, meaningful products
for the developer community.

To learn more about our diverse, thoughtful team; our engineering culture; and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep](https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep)

You can also check out some recent blog posts and tech talks: * "How we write
code at LightStep" [https://lightstep.com/blog/how-we-write-code-at-lightstep-
la...](https://lightstep.com/blog/how-we-write-code-at-lightstep-lab-
notebooks/)

* "Trace driven development" [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg&t=4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg&t=4s)

* "How GCS processes cloud functions 4x faster than AWS" [https://research.lightstep.com/reports/google-cloud-storage](https://research.lightstep.com/reports/google-cloud-storage)

Our open positions:

All Roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781)

* Engineering Manager (SF) * Software Engineer (remote friendly) * Software and Reliability Engineer (SRE) / DevOps (remote friendly) * Technical Account Manager (SF) * Technical Account Manager (Remote – East Coast)

We're big believers in growth and that a career path can take many different
shapes and forms; with that being said, for remote candidates, we do request
prior professional experience in your discipline/field of interest.

Tech Stack: d3.js/React/Redux single page webapp, Go backend

Email swilson[at]lightstep[dot]com for inquiries.

------
kjajodia
Draup | Data Scientist | Bangalore | Full Time |Onsite, Remote till end of
year Draup is an AI-Driven enterprise decision making platform for corporate
leaders in sales and talent domains [https://draup.com/careers/senior-data-
scientist/](https://draup.com/careers/senior-data-scientist/)

------
hiya_jb
Hiya | Seattle, WA, USA | ONSITE | full-time

Hiya makes your mobile calling experience smarter and more relevant. We work
with phone makers and telecom carriers to bring this innovation to over 140+
million global subscribers and growing.

Our current open positions include:

* Software Engineer (Seattle)

* Information Security Manager (Seattle)

[https://hiya.com/careers](https://hiya.com/careers)

------
KevinHayen
Elevate Labs | Senior Android Engineer | Full Time Remote (US or Canada)

We're looking for an experienced Android engineer to lead the continued
Android development of our flagship app, Elevate.

[https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/50161a85-fc59-4c3b-9d77-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/50161a85-fc59-4c3b-9d77-a61b3541f7f2)

------
meltemz
causaLens | Software Engineer | Data Scientist - Applied Science | Data
Scientist - Engineering and Product | Quantitative Researcher| Frontend
Engineer | Full-time | London | www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists and
Engineers based in London (or willing to relocate) to join the team working on
our exciting machine learning product. This is a full-time placement with
significant opportunities for personal development.

We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within an
interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our world.

We can provide Tier 2 visa sponsorship.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

------
lehmkuhl
Electric Pulp | Full Time | Sioux Falls or Remote (USA Only) |
[https://www.electricpulp.com/hiring/developer/](https://www.electricpulp.com/hiring/developer/)

Come join a vibrant team of creative, wonderful people and work on a wide
variety of PHP and Javascript projects for top-tier clients.

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/) We are
building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

What we are looking for Golang Software Engineers (f/m/d)
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/#golang-software-
engin...](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/#golang-software-engineer-fmd)

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
GuiloLa
Lazy Lantern (YC S19) | Senior Data Scientist | Full-time | Remote + France -
Lazy Lantern is an AI-powered product analytics solution

\- Pure data product with many challenges around AI & Big Data

\- Founders with experience at leading Silicon Valley companies

\- Several unicorn customers, dataset of billions of events

\- Backed by top-tier US & European investors, incl. Y Combinator

Contact: bb@lazylantern.com

------
dn2k
mintlayer.org | Rust Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | Remote

RBB Lab is a software engineering company based in San Marino focused on the
Blockchain/Fintech field. RBB is about to release Mintlayer, which is a
Bitcoin sidechain. Mintlayer is a long-term sustainable and secure solution
for scaling and enhancing the future of decentralized finance.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer with a passion for quality
code and good design. Experienced with Rust Language and confident about
contributing to an open source software dealing with memory management,
cryptography, concurrency and peer to peer networking.

For application or questions: hello@rbblab.com

Or visit: [https://www.notion.so/Rust-Senior-Software-
Engineer-c4ce14fb...](https://www.notion.so/Rust-Senior-Software-
Engineer-c4ce14fb6a2b4f0bac62e3c82eaf5df4)

------
SpaceXcareers
SpaceX | Software Engineering | ONSITE - Redmond, WA OR Los Angeles, CA | ITAR
restrictions apply | spacex.com/careers

\--Apply directly using the link below or email your resume to
softwarejobs@spacex.com--

SpaceX was founded under the belief that a future where humanity is out
exploring the stars is fundamentally more exciting than one where we are not.

SpaceX in Redmond, WA is looking for software engineer’s to build software
used to design, develop, launch, and operate a low latency, high capacity
satellite broadband network for Starlink.

Location: Redmond, WA (onsite)

Sr. Network Automation Engineer (Starlink):
[https://grnh.se/27b08de32us](https://grnh.se/27b08de32us)

Network Engineer (Terrestrial Assets):
[https://grnh.se/ca5cd6062us](https://grnh.se/ca5cd6062us)

Sr. Software Engineer (Starlink)
[https://grnh.se/5c2de4082us](https://grnh.se/5c2de4082us)

Manager, Product Security Engineering:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/4696185002?gh_jid=4...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/4696185002?gh_jid=4696185002)

Aerospace experience is not required to be successful here - rather we look
for smart, motivated, collaborative engineers who love solving problems and
want to make an impact on a super inspiring mission.

We're also hiring in our headquarters in Los Angeles!

Location: Hawthorne, CA (onsite)

Firmware Engineer: [https://grnh.se/712215f52us](https://grnh.se/712215f52us)

Software Engineer (C++):
[https://grnh.se/c32f20ac2us](https://grnh.se/c32f20ac2us)

Software Engineer (Starlink Applications):
[https://grnh.se/f93ab1eb2us](https://grnh.se/f93ab1eb2us)

Network Security Engineer (Firewall Automation):
[https://grnh.se/e4081e3d2us](https://grnh.se/e4081e3d2us)

Join the only company in the world that launches & lands rockets, sends humans
to space, builds an interplanetary rocket, and an entire space internet
constellation!

------
hivedotone
Borg | UX & Information Designer | REMOTE or BERLIN | Full-time
[https://www.notion.so/Job-
Board-954b957e4e9a4bcfb87649840c0c...](https://www.notion.so/Job-
Board-954b957e4e9a4bcfb87649840c0cf7e7)

Borg is building an influence algorithm.

------
jeevcat
realworld one | (Senior) Frontend Developer | (Senior) Backend Developer |
(Senior) Unreal Developer | Freiburg, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

realworld one is a technology company that develops state-of-the-art virtual
(VR) and augmented reality (AR) software solutions for the life sciences,
analytical and diagnostics, pharmaceutical, chemical and processing
industries.

We place great value on fostering a creative, performance-driven and employee-
centered work environment for everyone.

In order to expand our team in Freiburg we're looking for a number of talented
frontend, backend and Unreal Engine (UE4) developers.

Check out these jobs listings (and many others) on our careers page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rw1](https://jobs.lever.co/rw1)

------
malinhag
Abax is hiring Sr. Frontend Developers (Onsite) [https://www.abax.com/uk/work-
at-abax?rmpage=job&rmjob=179&rm...](https://www.abax.com/uk/work-at-
abax?rmpage=job&rmjob=179&rmlang=UK)

------
anyadoherty219
Foodsteps | Front-end Developer

REMOTE (we are based in London, UK)

Foodsteps is developing a carbon footprint platform for food businesses. We're
a team of 6 people, hiring for our Development Team.

Please send an email to anya@foodsteps.org.uk with your CV and experience.
Visit www.foodsteps.org.uk

------
MultiMediaLLC
Multi Media, LLC | Full Time | Los Angeles / San Francisco / Irvine | (REMOTE)

Multi Media, LLC is a full-service provider of live streaming video platforms
and online community forums, where broadcasters can engage and interact with
their audiences using high quality video content in real-time. Our proprietary
platform is an all-in-one flexible solution that allows businesses of all
sizes to hit the ground running and provide the foundation for exiting live
interaction and social engagement, while also fully supporting out-of-box
customizable, HD live streaming capabilities.

We rank on Alexa-List as top 50 Globally, top 20 in the US, and top 3
industry-wide, serving approximately 10-million daily users plus a worldwide
community of fans. Rest assured you’ll be joining a top notch team! Since
2011, we have offered our employees a classic and transparent Engineering
Culture, giving them the freedom to research solutions and the space to
implement those solutions in the way they choose.

We are currently hiring for:

• Backend Software Engineer - [Python/Django, Golang, Rust]
([https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/04205DF2B5/](https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/04205DF2B5/))

• Frontend Software Engineer - [Typescript/Javascript, Angular]
([https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/74812ED23F/](https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/74812ED23F/))

• Data Engineer -
([https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/49B570768F/](https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/49B570768F/))

• Sr. Site Reliability Engineer -
([https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/C91EE687F0/](https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/C91EE687F0/))

Our hiring process starts with a chat from one of our in-house recruiters,
then your profile is passed on to the hiring manager. Next, you’ll be paired
up with an Engineering Team Lead, or the Hiring Manager for the role, for an
hour-long technical skills interview. Following this, there will be a short
Meet & Greet to familiarize yourself with other members of our engineering
team. On occasion, we may ask you to meet with a few other people during the
process, however it is rare that we deviate from the process outlined here.

------
INTFRecruiting
Interfolio – Sr Software Engineers (Front End, Back End, Full Stack) – Wash,
DC, or Fully Remote (US) – Full time Interfolio is a fast growing, higher ed
SaaS company based in Washington, DC with majority remote Engineering team,
great benefits, flexible work environment -- solving interesting challenges
for higher ed involving software.

We're seeing talented and energetic Sr. Software Engineers with a deep
understanding of Flux architecture, Angular, Ruby on Rails, and component
based architecture to join our tight-knit team. These roles offers a high
level of creativity, leading and mentoring other team members, and an
opportunity to design the future with a company that is challenging the status
quo.

Apply through our site:

(Back End):
[https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/0f7443a3-f1cc-440e-aa9a-f39...](https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/0f7443a3-f1cc-440e-aa9a-f39fa290c7b7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

(Front
End)[https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/17caf6c0-dcf1-4d1c-a04a-0c6...](https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/17caf6c0-dcf1-4d1c-a04a-0c668dd2758b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

(Full Stack)
[https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/49556bd2-034c-4246-9bed-339...](https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/49556bd2-034c-4246-9bed-3397a0e6c79f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

(DevOps)
[https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/3c90677e-0b4e-4a45-9db0-6bb...](https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/3c90677e-0b4e-4a45-9db0-6bb40e87aeed?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

or email recruiting@interfolio.com.

\-------

Interfolio – (UK) Sr Software Engineer (Front End/Full Stack) – Fully Remote
(In UK) OR based in Cambridge, UK - Company HQ'd in Washington, DC with
majority remote Engineering team, great benefits, flexible work environment --
solving interesting challenges for higher ed involving software. [VueJS/PHP]

Apply on our site:
[https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/b85c2df1-35e9-4596-bbab-1de...](https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/b85c2df1-35e9-4596-bbab-1de086a930fa?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Or email recruiting@interfolio.com.

------
SoPost_Jobs
SoPost | UK / Full-Time / Remote - Engineers / SRE / TechOps

SaaS looking to create the most powerful product sampling platform in the
world, with a focus on relevance, data and analytics.

HIRING:

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Engineer

\- TechOps Engineer

To learn more and to apply, head on over to jobs.sopost.com

Any questions, get in touch - jobs@sopost.com

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Senior Data Engineer, Product
Manager | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is on a mission to revolutionize the
sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. It is an audacious, and
incredibly rewarding mission. By making fish farming cheaper and more viable
than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the biggest causes of
climate change and help prepare our planet for impending population growth.
Aquaculture is the single fastest growing food-production sector in the world,
and now is the time to define how technology is used to harvest the sea for
generations to come.

Watch our TV episode with Amazon CTO Werner Vogels here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_qJ5JFD3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_qJ5JFD3I)

Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and machine learning we
are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice infestations, and generate
optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product operates at three levels: on-
site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines for data processing, and a
user-facing web application. As a result, there are hundreds of moving pieces
and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Senior Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/4151ac9f-fcda-4d45-892e-18df8...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/4151ac9f-fcda-4d45-892e-18df840a1f6c)

• Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231f2a81b0)

• And open roles in San Francisco, Norway, and Chile :
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

~~~
victor82
What exactly you are looking for in Chile?, the applications just say "open
application", and don't have the role description.

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE (normally) |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansible, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

\- Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/552795b8-64b6-4673-93aa-e0b91717...](https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/552795b8-64b6-4673-93aa-e0b91717...).

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/c807303d-7fb8-4a98-8c9b-99ae2d7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/c807303d-7fb8-4a98-8c9b-99ae2d7b...).

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session (for technical positions), and a remote "onsite"
half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * SRE, Devops *
Banking, finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New
York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website
([https://www.narmi.com/about/careers](https://www.narmi.com/about/careers)).
Make sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. Also please feel free to
reach out directly to me chris @ our domain.

------
prashanth_docai
doc.ai | Mobile Engineer | Remote(US time zones), SF Bay Area | Full Time |
[https://doc.ai](https://doc.ai)

About doc.ai:

doc.ai is a Silicon Valley-based digital health company that develops engaging
mobile health products, AI technologies, and algorithms, and privacy-
preserving infrastructure solutions to accelerate better health outcomes for
current and future generations.

Description:

\------------

* 2-4+ years of professional experience.

* Experience with React Native iOS/ Android application.

* Architect, build and maintain excellent React Native applications with clean code.

* Familiarity with iOS tools ecosystem for development, testing, debugging, and performance benchmarking.

Bonus Points:

\-------------

* Familiarity with Functional programming.

* Understanding of the web and Front-End ecosystem.

Contact: prashanth at doc.ai

------
d3nit
Vector Kft.| Open positions down below | ONSITE(curr. remote preferred)|
Kecskemét, Hungary | [https://vector.hu/karrier-
ajanlatok](https://vector.hu/karrier-ajanlatok)

Open posititons:

\- (Full stack) web developer

\- Support agent

\- Project leader

Application: see the above url

------
ncmncm
MayStreet

Location: New York City, REMOTE OK.

Financial market data capture, normalization, delivery.

Tech: C++ data plane, Python system management, Javascript presentation.
Kernel bypass, ring buffers, time-series data, high reliability, high
throughput, low latency, low overhead.

------
TessaKim
.NET Developers - DevOps engineer - 32-40 hours - Amsterdam - On site (partly
remote) - [https://jobs.funda.nl/l/en/](https://jobs.funda.nl/l/en/)

------
mikek
Superhuman | San Francisco

Help us build the fastest email client in the world!

iOS / Android / Fullstack / Mobile Manager and more:

[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

------
w4g
FBI | ONSITE | INTERNS | USA | fbijobs.gov

The FBI consists of more than 35,000 special agents and professional staff who
work across the globe to protect the U.S. from terrorism, espionage, cyber
attacks, and major criminal threats.

Many FBI career options are traditional to the investigative and intelligence
community. Others are similar in nature to careers found in most Fortune 500
companies.

• FBI Honors Internship Program (Nationwide) - Apply now for Summer 2021 -
[https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=34576&PostingSeq=1)

• Computer Scientist (Atlanta, GA) -
[https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=34621&PostingSeq=2)

• Supervisory IT Specialist (Washington, DC) -
[https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=34504&PostingSeq=1)

• Supervisory IT Specialist (Quantico, Virginia) -
[https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=34697&PostingSeq=2)

• Special Agent (Nationwide) -
[https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=22187&PostingSeq=1)

Further positions at [https://apply.fbijobs.gov](https://apply.fbijobs.gov).
Please see further details in postings.

~~~
doshlord
glowies?

------
akhilramolla
[http://coveredbysage.com/](http://coveredbysage.com/) Hiring for Tech: SDE 3,
SDE2, SDE1, VP Tech. Location: India IndiaHR@joinsage.com

------
shutty
Findify | EU, UTC +/\- 3 | Remote | Full-time

Findify is an eCommerce focused personalized search solution.

We are looking for DevOps specialists to help us build our evolving stack. At
Findify, we make extensive use of data-collection, processing and machine
learning algorithms to help our merchants provide better search and
recommendations to their customers. You will be responsible for maintaining
and improving the current infrastructure and setting up processes to make the
stack more reliable and the team more productive.

We strive to take the most pragmatic choice when it comes to choosing
technology. Always weighing complexity and cost of our choices. Our backend is
written in mostly in Scala, with some Node.js. We use Flink for data
processing and to power our machine learning algorithms. Node is used as an
api gateway between our search engine (Scala) and the end users.

    
    
      * We're deploying to Kubernetes, managed by AWS (eks). We use managed solutions where it makes sense, but are not afraid to manage open source solutions ourselves, when hosted ones don't fit the bill.
      * We have CI/CD pipelines set up via CircleCI and ArgoCD.
      * We like to embrace new technologies and processes that are helping our engineers be more productive.
      * We’re not afraid to challenge our choices, we love open source and above all, we’re a product driven company so technology is at the core of everything we do.
      * We care about monitoring, alerting and security. You will get to work with amazing engineers.
    

What you will do:

    
    
      * Own and lead operational aspects of our product, ranging from automation, monitoring to evaluating tech choices
      * Work with other engineers to innovate and improve the reliability of our service
      * Manage our CI/CD pipelines, including designing and evolving a canary release strategy that fits our multi tenant environment
      * Improve daily workflows and processes of the engineering team
    

You have:

    
    
      * Extensive experience with AWS (EC2, VPC, networking, IAM, etc.)
      * Extensive experience with Kubernetes (cluster administration, monitoring, auto-scaling and advanced settings)
      * Previous experience with Docker, Prometheus, Grafana
      * Experience with a configuration management tool like Ansible or Terraform
      * Experience setting up applications monitoring (telemetry, alerting, reporting)
      * 4+ years of industry experience.
    

Apply here: [https://careers.findify.io/jobs/913757-devops-
engineer](https://careers.findify.io/jobs/913757-devops-engineer)

------
Shelnutt2
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | REMOTE | USA | Greece |
[https://tiledb.com](https://tiledb.com)

TileDB, Inc. is the company behind TileDB, the first universal data engine.
TileDB allows analytics professionals and data scientists to access, analyze,
and share complex data sets with any tool at extreme scale. TileDB overcomes
the constraints of columnar tables, flat files, and SQL-only tools, handling
all data with a multi-dimensional array engine and extreme interoperability
across the data science ecosystem. TileDB has a totally serverless
infrastructure, which delivers access control and enables distributed
computing at planet-scale, eliminating all cluster management and minimizing
cost. TileDB, Inc. was spun out of MIT and Intel Labs in May 2017 and has just
closed a $15M Series A, following a previous $4M Seed Round.

Recent HN article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23896131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23896131)

Website: [https://tiledb.com](https://tiledb.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/TileDB-Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

Docs: [https://docs.tiledb.com](https://docs.tiledb.com)

Blog: [https://tiledb.com/tiledb](https://tiledb.com/tiledb)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA and we have a subsidiary in
Athens, Greece. We offer the ability to work remotely, but the candidates must
reside either in the US or in Greece. US candidates must be US citizens,
whereas Greek candidates must be Greek or EU citizens.

We have several open positions aimed at increasing TileDB’s feature set,
growth and adoption. You will have the opportunity to work on innovative
technology that creates impact on challenging and exciting problems in
Genomics, Geospatial, Time Series, and more. A few features on the roadmap
include enhancing our TileDB Cloud offering, such as going true multi-cloud,
optimizing our serverless framework, adding ML pipelines, and improving
integration with JupyterLab.

We are primarily seeking:

\- Developer Advocate

\- Backend Engineer (golang, k8s, redis)

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- GeoScience Developer

\- Many more!

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

------
entee
Anagenex | ONSITE or REMOTE | San Francisco | Lead ML Engineer, Computational
Chemist

We are a seed stage biotechnology company building a novel platform for drug
discovery focusing on difficult targets. Machine learning has struggled in
early stage drug discovery efforts because most of these efforts do not have
enough data for the models to parse. Our technology solves the data problem
with massively parallel biochemistry in the form of DNA Encoded Libraries
(DELs), allowing us to analyze 100-1000x more compounds compared to
traditional approaches. By feeding our algorithms with this data we can
identify better compounds faster than competing solutions. We recently closed
a substantial seed investment (2+ years runway) and are assembling a highly
interdisciplinary team of both bench and computational scientists. Come help
us build the future of drug discovery!

Lead ML Engineer: We are looking for our first computational hire who in time
will help build and manage this team. This person will be driving technology
choices, designing and building data architectures and building models. These
systems will take in raw experimental data as well as other information from
lab instruments and integrate that data into models predicting several
biochemically relevant properties. Familiarity with current ML and data
pipeline tools is a must. We favor python, but aren’t dogmatic.

Computational Chemist: We are looking for a computational chemist to create a
cutting edge drug discovery toolchain. We strongly favor open platforms such
as RDKit but are open to alternatives that maximize performance. This person
should be familiar with traditional SAR, structure based drug discovery, ADME
prediction and have some exposure to more recent ML applications to drug
discovery.

These roles are both asking a lot, and correspondingly we offer strong equity
and competitive compensation. The roles are also a unique opportunity to build
systems correctly from the ground up to solve a really important problem!

Odds and ends:

Interview process is generally a few phone/video conversations and some small
practicum work, but is adapted to the individual at this stage of the company.

Onsite is expected to eventually be in SF, but we are launching a Boston
location for our lab operations. Of course, given the pandemic is
hybrid/remote for the time being, and might continue to be longer term.

We offer healthcare coverage and typical technology startup benefits.

If interested please apply on our jobs site:

[https://jobs.lever.co/anagenex](https://jobs.lever.co/anagenex)

------
curbflowkeith
curbFlow is hiring a Head of Engineering! Work remote in the US or Canada!
Check us out here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow/029a9dab-d488-4750-8d34-e707a...](https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow/029a9dab-d488-4750-8d34-e707aac582a4)

------
rnDFN
DFINITY | San Francisco, Palo Alto, Zurich | Onsite (remote supported in some
locations)| [https://www.dfinity.org](https://www.dfinity.org)

DFINITY is reimagining the Internet as a public network that hosts secure
software and services. The Internet Computer is a new technology stack (which
can replace the need for legacy cloud services, CDNs, databases, web services
and more) that is unhackable, fast, scales to billions of users around the
world, and supports a new kind of autonomous software that promises to reverse
Big Tech’s monopolization of the internet. DFINITY was founded in 2016 and has
raised over $150mm from top-tier institutions including Polychain Capital and
Andreessen Horowitz.

If you’re interested in joining one of the most ambitious projects in tech
today, you can find our openings in US and Zurich here:
[https://grnh.se/54c9b2722us](https://grnh.se/54c9b2722us)

Some select roles:

• Engineering Manager, P2P and Consensus -
[https://grnh.se/4cfa14bd2us](https://grnh.se/4cfa14bd2us)

• Senior Software Engineer, Networking -
[https://grnh.se/45c3f7442us](https://grnh.se/45c3f7442us)

• Senior Software Engineer, Distributed Systems -
[https://grnh.se/869cc1572us](https://grnh.se/869cc1572us)

• Senior Software Engineer, Systems -
[https://grnh.se/9fd2721c2us](https://grnh.se/9fd2721c2us)

• Senior Software and Protocol Verification Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/5143be882us](https://grnh.se/5143be882us)

• Senior Software Engineer, Cryptography -
[https://grnh.se/dcd0f6fa2us](https://grnh.se/dcd0f6fa2us)

• Researcher, Cryptographic Protocol Design -
[https://grnh.se/db51e77a2us](https://grnh.se/db51e77a2us)

• Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure and Tools -
[https://grnh.se/8c5a22812us](https://grnh.se/8c5a22812us)

• Front End Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/4809a13a2us](https://grnh.se/4809a13a2us)

• Information Security Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/3c3dc9622us](https://grnh.se/3c3dc9622us)

~~~
throwburrito
This sounds interesting! Is the Front End Engineering position strictly US
only?

~~~
rnDFN
For the time being, we're focused on the US for this role, given that the
closest counterparts are currently here (Bay Area).

------
vkarathanasi
balena.io | Various Roles | Full-Time | REMOTE |
[https://apply.workable.com/balena/](https://apply.workable.com/balena/)

Balena is laser-focused on a single goal: to enable developers to succeed on
the new frontier of Edge/IoT computing in building fleets of devices that work
as reliably as servers in a datacenter. In the process of creating this
bridge, we've had to build many and varying tools and services, from cloud
services (balenaCloud) to desktop utilities (balenaEtcher), to operating
systems (balenaOS), single-board computers (balenaFin), and more.

We're a highly distributed company that has embraced a remote-first approach
since 2013 — a group of individuals from across the globe working together to
achieve our mission. We are always interested in connecting with prospective
candidates that have the right skills and mindset regardless of background or
prior experience.

Here are our open roles:

* Head of Reliability: [https://apply.workable.com/balena/B/)j/35270B2BD](https://apply.workable.com/balena/B/\)j/35270B2BD)

* Lead Security Engineer: [https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/01A0106413/](https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/01A0106413/)

* Embedded Linux Engineer: [https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/E19E6F7A13/](https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/E19E6F7A13/)

* Backend Engineer: [https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/8BF6036D98/](https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/8BF6036D98/)

* Product Data Analyst (Growth): [https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/A934BB53D8/](https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/A934BB53D8/)

We also have an Open Call
([https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/2A9DEA16E5/](https://apply.workable.com/balena/j/2A9DEA16E5/))
in case none of the above positions fit, but you are interested in leveraging
your skills to help us unlock the power of physical computing.

Please mention HN when applying. We look forward to speaking with you!

------
theyCallMeSwift
Major League Hacking (MLH) | REMOTE | Open Source Mentor | Contract to FT |
[https://mlhfellowship.recruitee.com/o/open-source-
mentor?sou...](https://mlhfellowship.recruitee.com/o/open-source-
mentor?source=hn)

TL;DR; Get paid to help junior developers contribute to Open Source and help
them launch their careers.

The MLH Fellowship ([https://fellowship.mlh.io/](https://fellowship.mlh.io/))
a 12-week remote internship alternative for aspiring software engineers. We
help fellows level up and learn the skills they need to enter industry by
teaching them to contribute to Open Source Software under the guidance of
full-time Open Source Mentors (like you!).

Mentors help teams of fellows scope out and make contributions to major Open
Source projects like React, Homebrew, and Flask. In addition, you'll help with
things like code reviews, pair programming, and career advice.

This is a 3-month, full-time contract role with the opportunity for full-time
employment if things go well. There is also opportunity for an ongoing
flexible schedule where you can work for periods of 3 months and then take a
month vacation between batches.

Currently looking for a mentor who can help with contributions to React, React
Native, Jest, and AWS Amplify, and Docusaurus. Additional openings for Python
and JavaScript come up periodically as well!

------
mareko
cLabs | San Francisco, Berlin, Buenos Aires, and Remote | Hiring Security
Engineers, Data Engineers, Dev-Rel Engineers, Product Managers,
Cryptographers, SRE/Infra and Mobile Engineers | All Levels | FULLTIME,
ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA | [https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

cLabs is one of a number of companies working on Celo, an open-source
permissionless platform that makes financial tools accessible to anyone with a
mobile phone. Using a novel decentralized PKI, Celo lets you send
cryptocurrency to phone numbers in a fully decentralized way. Additionally,
Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies, like the US Dollar,
to minimize volatility, and crucially allows transaction fees to be paid with
these tokens. To make sure that the platform is scalable and fast enough for
day-to-day use, Celo uses a new Proof-of-Stake protocol with fast block times
and one block finality. Further, it uses SNARK-based proofs to allow light
clients to sync with the chain near instantly. The protocol is now live (run
by hundreds of entities) and we are now working with organizations such as
GiveDirectly on an open-source social payments app (Valora) that looks and
feels like Venmo, yet is fully decentralized. Additionally, Coinbase Pro
listed Celo today.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS, Rust, zk-
SNARKs

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, Zcash, QEDIT,
MIT, Stanford (~100 people today)

More about us here:

Code: [https://github.com/celo-org/celo-monorepo](https://github.com/celo-
org/celo-monorepo) and [https://github.com/celo-org/celo-
blockchain](https://github.com/celo-org/celo-blockchain)

Blog: [https://medium.com/celoorg](https://medium.com/celoorg)

Chat: [https://chat.celo.org](https://chat.celo.org)

Mobile App: [https://valoraapp.com](https://valoraapp.com)

Mainnet Stats: [https://thecelo.com](https://thecelo.com) and
[https://stats.celo.org](https://stats.celo.org)

~~~
navidr
Just sent an application for internship. Hope to hear back from you guys. I
did take a look at your GitHub, seems interesting.

------
edm0nd
Envoc | [https://envoc.com](https://envoc.com) | Full stack .NET/React
Developer | Full-time | Baton Rouge, LA | ONSITE

Envoc is seeking a talented Software Developer to join the team in our Baton
Rouge office. We do have some technical constraints, namely, Envoc’s primary
application stack is ASP.NET MVC, SQL Server, and React / AngularJS front-end.

tl;dr - We're mainly a software development company that creates everything
from mobile apps to intranet portals.

Apply here: [https://envoc.com/careers/full-stack-software-
developer](https://envoc.com/careers/full-stack-software-developer)

------
knottvicki
Crux OCM | [https://cruxocm.ocm](https://cruxocm.ocm) | Software Engineer |
Full-time | REMOTE Crux OCM is seeking a talented Software Engineer to join
the team. We develop in Python and are developing applications for oil and gas
control rooms.

tl;dr - We are developing software to automate how control room operators in
major industries execute procedures to operate pipelines, gas plants,
refineries, etc.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/cruxocm](https://jobs.lever.co/cruxocm)

------
vknott
Crux OCM | [https://cruxocm.ocm](https://cruxocm.ocm) | Software Engineer |
Full-time | REMOTE Crux OCM is seeking a talented Software Engineer to join
the team. We develop in Python and are developing applications for oil and gas
control rooms.

tl;dr - We are developing software to automate how control room operators in
major industries execute procedures to operate pipelines, gas plants,
refineries, etc.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/cruxocm](https://jobs.lever.co/cruxocm)

------
cstrasen
FinCompare | Berlin | REMOTE | visa | relocation | No Recruiters

Senior Full Stack Engineer (Django, go, react, typescript)
[https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/655c5085-e92a-4a9c-89de-4e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/655c5085-e92a-4a9c-89de-4e7e98aeb989)

Senior Backend Engineer (Django, go)
[https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/cbf7eb4c-8644-4cb5-8116-b5d...](https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/cbf7eb4c-8644-4cb5-8116-b5d3e881c889)

Our software platform dramatically improves the experience for small and
medium enterprises to get financing. With our proven marketplace we give more
choice for better and faster access to various financing products with a focus
on an end-to-end digital value-chain. While this seems like your classical
B2B-FinTech startup-story, we believe that with our 4 years of existence we
have a considerable head-start and are set for up for growth due to our
independence and efficient product-matching capabilities. Yes our platform is
focused on the German market but the team is very international and we
currently pursue strong international partnerships.

Our tech-stack is neither fancy nor conservative with React, Typescript SPA
powered by a Django monolith API slowly breaking up into go services, all
using Docker. Our cross-functional tech-team (engineers, product- and UX
experts, QA, data) is 20 heads strong.

We aspire to high standards and constant learning in everything we do and
therefore look to hire experienced professionals that can further boost our
engineering culture and who share our values of simplicity and understanding.

Other features:

    
    
      100% Remote if you want (+-4hrs of CET)
      An attractive remuneration package.
      Flexible working hours
      Active support in your personal development via individual training and coaching, frequent in-depth feedback and other activities in a comprehensive scheme
      Experienced managers and team-members who encourage and support your freedom to explore the problem space
      Flat hierarchies, open communication and company transparency, high standards
      A largely untapped B2B sector with strong growth expectations
      A nice office with a great atmosphere in the heart of Berlin
      A diverse and multinational team
      Any hardware or software that you need
      Hackathons
    

Your first Interview would be with me (CTO) or one of our engineers.

If you don't want to apply right way, ask your questions here or hit me up on
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christophstrasen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christophstrasen/)
(no recruiters/principals)

------
canonical-rec
Canonical | www.canonical.com | Remote (work from home) | Full Time |
Engineer, Product, Manager, Sales, Marketing

Canonical and Ubuntu are at the forefront of cloud and IoT computing, helping
customers master the challenge of operations on hybrid cloud, bare metal, and
container-based systems.

We’re recruiting people that love Linux, automation, operations, and are
interested in cracking some of the world’s toughest problems at scale, with a
twist: we’re bringing the scale economics and flexible automation that you’d
find in a FAANG company to the wider enterprise ecosystem. We work on open
source tools, in an open, distributed environment with Tier 1 organisations.
If you're looking to work with some of the smartest people in the industry
across the globe while designing and delivering bleeding edge open source
solutions, apply below.

 _Worldwide_

\- VP, Enterprise Sales -
[https://grnh.se/795adc7e1us](https://grnh.se/795adc7e1us)

 _EMEA_

\- Engineering Manager, Snap Store and Launchpad -
[https://grnh.se/527c8ecc1us](https://grnh.se/527c8ecc1us)

\- Product Manager, Public Cloud -
[https://grnh.se/c3dff4cb1us](https://grnh.se/c3dff4cb1us)

\- Product Manager, Embedded Linux -
[https://grnh.se/d9700bee1us](https://grnh.se/d9700bee1us)

\- Product Manager, Virtualization -
[https://grnh.se/9ca53e1e1us](https://grnh.se/9ca53e1e1us)

 _Americas_

\- Cloud Operations Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/70abaf111us](https://grnh.se/70abaf111us)

\- Linux Kernel Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/39ef91a11us](https://grnh.se/39ef91a11us)

\- Marketing Manager -
[https://grnh.se/0ef6f0861us](https://grnh.se/0ef6f0861us)

 _Asia / Pacific_

\- Engineering Team Lead, Taipei Learning Centre -
[https://grnh.se/6aadb1dd1us](https://grnh.se/6aadb1dd1us) \- Cloud Operations
Engineer - [https://grnh.se/b89803801us](https://grnh.se/b89803801us)

Canonical is hiring for 60+ roles - learn more and apply here |
[https://grnh.se/e29603601us](https://grnh.se/e29603601us)

------
zacharycohn
DemandStar | Senior Frontend Engineer | Remote or onsite in Greater Seattle
area | www.demandstar.com

TL;DR: Funded, remote friendly startup with product/market fit is looking for
a senior frontend engineer - react frontend, .NET backend, running on Azure -
to be an early member of a rapidly growing engineering team.

Longer version: DemandStar is looking to hire our first Senior Frontend
Engineer.

DemandStar is an eProcurement platform and supplier network for city, county,
and municipal governments. We already have >500 governments and >100k vendors
actively using our platform.

Governments post their bids on our platform (for free!), and we alert our
network of vendors. Vendors win because they no longer have to check 30
different town government websites every week for bid opportunities, and
governments win by getting on average 3x more responses to every bid, which
means more competition and lower prices.

It's a small team of 10, but unlike most startups this size we're
significantly de-risked. The company is cashflow positive and we recently
closed a $2M fundraising round (led by Version One) to fuel more growth. We
already have product/market fit, we already have a huge customer base, and we
already know (more or less) what we need to do to turn the dials on growth.

We have a heavy contingent in the Pacific Northwest, but we are building a
remote-first culture and actively growing outside the PNW. And unlike some
startups, we’re big believers in not pulling 60-80 hour weeks. Many on the
team have young families that they like to spend time with.

You'll be an early member of a rapidly growing, product-oriented engineering
team.

If the idea of making the procurement process smoother for small and medium-
sized governments, or you love the idea of directly and quantifiably saving
taxpayer money... I'd love to chat. Send me an email (in my profile) and lets
talk.

Full job posting details: [https://network.demandstar.com/sr-front-end-
software-enginee...](https://network.demandstar.com/sr-front-end-software-
engineer/)

------
davismwfl
Stasis Labs | Multiple Positions | Remote (US based) | stasislabs.com
([http://stasislabs.com/](http://stasislabs.com/))

Who we are:

At Stasis, we are building a smart telemedicine platform that will accelerate
the adoption of virtual care across hospitals, outpatient facilities, and the
home. We aren’t your average telemedicine company. We’re on a mission to
bridge the gap between doctors and their patients with our integrated FDA-
cleared hardware and software solution which pairs tele-visits, remote patient
monitoring, and AI-powered care plans. We transform high resolution vitals
health data into actionable insights in real-time, empowering care teams to
take timely virtual action, and prevent costly medical events. Globally, our
solution has supported over 25,000 patients and is used by clinicians in over
50+ hospitals and outpatient centers. We’ve reached some exciting milestones
in the recent months, but our work is far from over. We are building a
diverse, mission driven team looking to leverage digital health technologies
to reimagine how healthcare operates in the “new normal”.

Our Process:

Our interview process is straight forward, simple and generally quick. Phone
screen -> Full technical interview -> Founder interview -> Decision. The phone
screen lets us get to know each other a little and makes sure your skills and
our needs are in line, as well that you are interested in our mission.
Technical interview is not about you studying leetcode, it is about your
actual experience and knowledge.

We are looking for a few engineers across our stack, specifically:

* Web/full stack engineer, Strong javascript, nodejs, Vue developer. Experience with websockets, redis, postgres and elasticsearch for anyone Full Stack

* Flutter engineer, will work across iOS and Android. Consumer app experience is ideal, as well as prior work with native modules and network/BLE.

* Android engineer. Experienced native Android engineer, network/socket and BLE experience is important. Threading, performance tuning and solid UI/UX design skills are part of this role.

What we are looking for across our positions is a minimum of 3 years of
experience (preferably 5+) with solid communication skills, able to work
remotely, have a solid grasp of data concepts, data visualization, be
comfortable with API's both using and designing. If you have healthcare
experience that is awesome but not required.

If any of these sound like something you are interested in, send us an email -
software at stasislabs.com - with your resume and any details you want to
highlight (include github or anything else that you feel is relevant).

------
jennifer-chan
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Remote |
[https://iterable.com/careers](https://iterable.com/careers) Iterable is the
growth marketing platform that enables brands to create, execute and optimize
campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across email, push, SMS,
in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are an integrated,
cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers, trusted by
engineers, and designed with intelligence. Learn more about our Engineering
culture and interview process here: [https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-
work](https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-work) Here are our open roles:

\- Director of Engineering, Reliability and Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2195975](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2195975)

\- Engineering Manager - Mobile:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2207643](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2207643)

\- Staff Software Engineer - Platform Services:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1911817](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1911817)

\- Staff Software Engineer - Product Backend:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2223917](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2223917)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Platform Services:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Product
Backend:[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2214242](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2214242)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2269527](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2269527)

------
kiosan
REMOTE Searches: [https://remotemasters.dev/](https://remotemasters.dev/)

------
_boyko_
SkyhawkTx | Platform Engineer (Data+DevOps) | Boston, MA | REMOTE start,
eventually ONSITE preferred | Full-Time

Skyhawk Therapeutics seeks a Data+DevOps Engineer to join our growing Platform
team in Boston, MA (starting remotely during the pandemic with relocation
assistance in 2021)

Skyhawk is committed to discovering, developing and commercializing small
molecule therapeutics that correct RNA splicing. We use our novel SkySTAR
platform to develop drug candidates for some of the world’s most intractable
diseases including cancer, neurological conditions, and other therapeutic
areas/targets previously considered “undruggable.”

Skyhawk is looking for a multi-talented Data and DevOps engineer to join our
Platform team. In this role, you will work closely with a diverse team of
world-class scientists and engineers. You will help us accelerate Skyhawk’s
novel drug discovery and development platform, SkySTAR. Your primary
responsibilities will be to design, implement, deploy, and maintain data-
processing and -modeling toolbox that powers collaborative interactions
between scientists on our platform and makes optimal use of our rich in-house
data. This is a key technical role providing many opportunities for
significant impact and growth. You will learn from a cross-functional team of
experts in Machine Learning, Bioinformatics, Genomics, Structural Biology,
Chemistry, and Drug Discovery. You will manage unique scientific data, help
grow Skyhawk’s collaborative data science culture, and ultimately enable
better health for our patients!

More info and application instructions at:
[https://skyhawktx.page.link/platform_engineer](https://skyhawktx.page.link/platform_engineer)

[edit: and also pasted below for keyword searchers]

Responsibilities:

• Design, implement, and maintain ETL workflows from multiple internal &
external data sources

• Deploy and maintain a data warehouse that cleans and fuses data for our
cloud ML workflows

• Utilize cloud APIs to support the prototyping, training, and deployment of
predictive models

• Continuously deploy predictive models and insights curated from them to
interactive dashboards

• Record usage analytics and gather expert feedback on predictors to improve
our ML workflows

• Establish robust CI/CD practices for our code, data, and results to minimize
technical debt

• Collaborate widely across the entire R&D team to codify their insights and
meet their use cases

• Manage project timelines and schedules of projects with internal personnel
and external vendors

Education/Skills/Experience:

• BS/MS in a technical field or related background with at least 3 years of
practical experience (preferred: Computer Science, Applied Math/Statistics,
Physics, Chem/Bio Engineering)

• Expertise in one or more general-purpose programming languages (we use:
Python, R, Perl, Julia)

• Demonstrated ability to write production code (readable, maintainable,
tested, and documented)

• Demonstrated experience in building cloud-based data infrastructure (we use:
GCP and AWS)

• Experience with wrapping & deploying models from ML frameworks (we mainly
use: TensorFlow)

• Familiarity with user-facing web services and applications (we use:
Spotfire, Jupyter, R/Shiny, Dash)

• Proficiency in Linux (including shell scripting), experience with database
languages (SQL or No-SQL) and experience with code/data/workflow version
control practices and tools (we use: git/dvc/cml)

• Experience with biochemical and genomic data is a plus (we use: RNA
sequences, chemoinformatics)

• Ability to manage multiple projects simultaneously and manage priorities
flexibly.

• Excellent written and verbal communication skills; organizational and
documentation skills.

• Relaxed and fun attitude that helps good culture building. Passion for
improving people’s health!

To Apply: Please send resume and cover letter to platform.jobs@skyhawktx.com

A COVER LETTER IS REQUIRED. Please explain why and detail how this job fits
your interests well.

~~~
_boyko_
Responsibilities:

• Design, implement, and maintain ETL workflows from multiple internal &
external data sources • Deploy and maintain a data warehouse that cleans and
fuses data for our cloud ML workflows • Utilize cloud APIs to support the
prototyping, training, and deployment of predictive models • Continuously
deploy predictive models and insights curated from them to interactive
dashboards • Record usage analytics and gather expert feedback on predictors
to improve our ML workflows • Establish robust CI/CD practices for our code,
data, and results to minimize technical debt • Collaborate widely across the
entire R&D team to codify their insights and meet their use cases • Manage
project timelines and schedules of projects with internal personnel and
external vendors

Education/Skills/Experience:

• BS/MS in a technical field or related background with at least 3 years of
practical experience (preferred: Computer Science, Applied Math/Statistics,
Physics, Chem/Bio Engineering) • Expertise in one or more general-purpose
programming languages (we use: Python, R, Perl, Julia) • Demonstrated ability
to write production code (readable, maintainable, tested, and documented) •
Demonstrated experience in building cloud-based data infrastructure (we use:
GCP and AWS) • Experience with wrapping & deploying models from ML frameworks
(we mainly use: TensorFlow) • Familiarity with user-facing web services and
applications (we use: Spotfire, Jupyter, R/Shiny, Dash) • Proficiency in Linux
(including shell scripting), experience with database languages (SQL or No-
SQL) and experience with code/data/workflow version control practices and
tools (we use: git/dvc/cml) • Experience with biochemical and genomic data is
a plus (we use: RNA sequences, chemoinformatics) • Ability to manage multiple
projects simultaneously and manage priorities flexibly. • Excellent written
and verbal communication skills; organizational and documentation skills. •
Relaxed and fun attitude that helps good culture building. Passion for
improving people’s health!

To Apply: Please send resume and cover letter to platform.jobs@skyhawktx.com

A COVER LETTER IS REQUIRED. Please explain why and detail how this job fits
your interests well.

------
unemphysbro
[Deleted]

~~~
KindOne
Wrong post. You want this one, "Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (September
2020)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24342496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24342496)

~~~
unemphysbro
Fixed. Thanks for letting me know!

------
skellystudios
Stacker (S20) | FULL-TIME | REMOTE ONLY (limited to Europe!)

.

We're a YC company on a mission to let anyone create software, by building a
no-code app platform. We want to change the way software is built. That's a
pretty big task, and we've got some exciting problems:

.

If you're a PRODUCT-FOCUSED ENGINEER, come and talk to us about how we're
building a platform that lets us run rich, flexible apps built without fully
code.

You'll be creating a React-based app editor that lets users create software
through their browser.

You'll be building a Python-based backend that can connect to any data source,
and simulate running complex data processes.

You'll taking ideas from programming language design and turning them into
flexible functionality that can be used by non-programmers.

You'll be shipping new modules daily, which are used immediately by our users
to make their apps work better and do more.

.

If you're a QA AUTOMATION ENGINEER, come and talk to us about how you can help
empower our engineers to create something that Just Works™.

You'll be augmenting and improving our test automation tooling to make it
really easy for anyone to test anything.

You'll be helping our engineers work out how to test the difficult things.

You'll be solving our higher-level problem: how to test not just the software
we're creating, but the software all our users will be creating too.

.

If you're a MULTI-SKILLED PRODUCT DESIGNER (UI+UX+Product), come and help us
design a modular product that empowers non-developers to build the software
they need.

You'll be creating a flexible design system that we can be customized by the
user and still look great.

You'll be taking common web features like news feed and messaging, and
stripping them down to their most pure form so they work in any app.

You'll be designing a set of modules that let non-technical users feel
empowered and able to create amazing, innovative apps.

.

If you're a PRODUCT MANAGER who's deeply technical at heart, come and help us
make the difficult trade-offs we need to make a system that's both insanely
powerful, but still easy for someone with no coding experience.

You'll help to define the future roadmap of our platform.

You'll be working with the team on every individual feature.

You'll be speaking to our users nearly every day to understand their needs –
both the features they're asking for, and the ones they're not.

.

We're recently funded, and are a fully remote team, but we get together every
few months.

We believe in Radical Transparency, being Empathetic and Kind and Making a
Dent in the Universe.

Apply at [https://stacker.app/hiring](https://stacker.app/hiring) . Again,
hiring within Europe, and as always, no recruiters ;)

------
sunoceansand
Bitesize | Technical cofounder | San Francisco | Remote

We are looking for a technical cofounder who is extremely passionate about
messaging and enabling companies to have personal relationships with customers
at scale.

We are a small scrappy early stage startup with live paying customers and
passion for helping companies succeed and treat their customers with the most
personalized experience.

The product we are working on right now:

Zero second response: With the rise of instacart and amazon, people are
becoming more impatient and expect things to happen right away. Nothing can be
further from that than a company demo sign up form. The norm is to get "We'll
get back to you in 24 hours!" when in reality people are ready to buy when
they are filling out the lead form. Bitesize's zero second response enables
customers to get a personalized text message from the company right away and
start talking to a sales rep. We think customers shouldn't wait 1 day or even
for 4 hours, they should hear back right away!

Text Drip Campaign: Most people are familiar with scheduled email drip
campaigns... it sends emails that are scheduled to go out in the next 30 days
for example. But email inboxes are becoming overwhelming, it's hard to grab
someone's attention or be personal. Well, how about a text message drip
campaign? We allow companies to trigger a text message drip campaign based on
their website, Salesforce, Hubspot, or other triggers. Then the companies can
send personalized text messages that actually sound like someone is personally
texting you and respond.

Why aren't these products available in the market already? It's two things -
we have an extremely unique point of view when it comes to texting. We believe
every text message should sound like it came from a friend or a neighbor. We
don't like marketing texts. Two, we have a secret weapon when it comes to
navigating tricky TCPA regulations, so we can help protect our customers.

Are you ready for a ride of your lifetime? You would be a great fit if:

You are great at working independently and get hands dirty writing code You
work on a quick sprint basis and narrow down features to take no more than 2
weeks You have great verbal and written communication skills, with experience
putting tech specs together and like to define the features before jumping on
it You have experience managing scaled platforms (with 1,000+ concurrent
users) You take great responsibility for code on production server and make
sure testing environment is highly similar to produciton environment You take
great effort to try to see it from the customer's perspective and build
product form the customer's perspective.

Is this you? Email me at jess@bitesize.co

------
FindHotel2020
FindHotel / REMOTE / Product Data Analyst, Head of Customer Support, Senior
Frontend Engineer, Engineering Lead - FE/FS, Data Analyst (Performance
marketing), Senior Data Scientist, Senior DevOps Engineer, Data Engineer,
Technical Product Owner, Software Test Automation Engineer (Frontend), Senior
Elixir Engineer

FindHotel dares take the path no other consumer travel company dared since the
founding days of Booking.com & Skyscanner: Build a global travel disrupter
without huge financing.

Having grown our bookings by +100% in each of the past 2 years, we helped over
1.5M travellers in the year through July 2020 book great accommodation deals,
anywhere in the world. Now we are looking to rapidly grow that figure in 2020
despite the challenges of the Coronavirus.

Built with passion in Amsterdam & and now increasingly remotely (with team
members living in PL, RU, ES, BR, PT, IL, US, PH)

We are looking for the best and brightest who share our passion for travelers,
data and product.

[https://careers.findhotel.net/o/product-data-analyst-open-
fo...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/product-data-analyst-open-for-remote)
[https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-frontend-engineer-
ope...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-frontend-engineer-open-to-
remote) [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/engineering-lead-fefs-
open-f...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/engineering-lead-fefs-open-for-
remote) [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/data-analyst-performance-
mar...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/data-analyst-performance-marketing-
open-for-remote) [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-data-scientist-
open-f...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-data-scientist-open-for-
remote) [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-devops-engineer-
open-...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-devops-engineer-open-for-
remote) [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/software-test-automation-
eng...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/software-test-automation-engineer-
frontend-open-for-remote) [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/data-engineer-open-
for-remot...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/data-engineer-open-for-remote)
[https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-elixir-engineer-
open-...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/senior-elixir-engineer-open-for-
remote) [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/technical-product-owner-
open...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/technical-product-owner-open-for-
remote-amsterdam) [https://careers.findhotel.net/o/head-of-customer-support-
ope...](https://careers.findhotel.net/o/head-of-customer-support-open-for-
remote)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer, Product
Manager, Security Engineer | Remote (US Only) & Onsite

Come use your engineering skills to improve human health.

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enable researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. We went public last year as the largest healthcare
IPO of 2019 (ticker: TXG). Recently, we've been busy upgrading our new immune
profiling product to help accelerate the development of vaccines, antiviral
drugs, and clinical treatments for infectious diseases.

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate and analyze data that scientists can easily explore. We utilize
Go, React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use software and
visualization applications. Our data pipelines are primarily written using
Numpy/Scipy/Pandas stack, but we're making increasing use of Rust.

We recently brought on a Head of InfoSec who spent many years at Sandia
National Labs working on cybersecurity and systems research. They're looking
for additional security engineers to work on securing our internal assets and
customer data.

We've always been remote-friendly and are looking for awesome people at
various levels in these roles:

\- Product Manager

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Full-Stack Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Security Engineer

You can learn more and see our job listings here:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software).
Feel free to contact me directly at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume.

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

------
alexholmes
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to jimmyhaley@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for full stack development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and experience
with integrating software and/or testing at scale. Requiring no specialized
security skills (though such skills are valued), these roles are a unique
opportunity to be part of the team that architects and delivers groundbreaking
security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online (1 ([https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200183852/senior-
securi...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200183852/senior-security-
infrastructure-architect)), 2 ([https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200183849/senior-securi...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200183849/senior-security-infrastructure-engineer\))) or send a
resume to dwooden@apple.com

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team — is responsible for
protecting Apple’s users and the services they rely on. We’re hiring for
senior software engineers with 5+ years experience who love building large-
scale distributed systems. We’re also hiring tools & automation engineers to
help us develop the high-quality infrastructure that enables us to ship
applications quickly and with confidence. We're looking to hire in our
Cupertino, Austin and Vancouver offices.

If interested send your resume to fear-eng-hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in
the email subject.

------
talent-tray
Tray.io | London | Backend (Java/Scala) | Frontend | Mid-JavaScript | Full-
time | Remote until post-COVID19 | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that
allows anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We recognise this is a stressful and uncertain time for everyone; Tray.io
endeavours to stay strong during this period. We are well funded, with two
recent rounds behind us; the latter to make a statement we wanted to remain
independent, so we have a large cash runway. The goal of our Engineering team
at this time is to come out the other side with an even stronger product so we
are continuing to hire.

We’ve worked hard on creating a fantastic support layer and business
continuity plans for our technical teams and we’re continuing to expand and
empower. We are already used to working from home and you’ll find our
calendars full of socially “distanced” events already and our leadership are
leading regular company-wide updates.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4747877002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4747877002)

\- Senior Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4743614002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4743614002)

\- Senior Frontend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- Mid-Level JavaScript Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4749014002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4749014002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
london-talent@tray.io

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Fremont; Austin; Berlin; Shanghai | Intern/Full
Time Tesla has many open positions for interns and full time candidates.
Please apply online send an email with your resume to
vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject line: HN <req_id> so we
can filter appropriately.

============================================

Tesla Energy:

\- Service Engineering Senior Manager-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/service-
engineeringseniorm...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/service-
engineeringseniormanagerteslaenergy-64770)

\- Solar Product Engineer (Python, SQL) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/solar-
productengineer-5599...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/solar-
productengineer-55992)

\- Product Engineer, Energy Charging Products (Python, SQL)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/product-
engineerenergychar...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/product-
engineerenergychargingproducts-65187)

\- Senior Automation Software Engineer (Python, Software Test Automation)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
automationsoftwareengin...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
automationsoftwareengineer-teslaenergy-64328)

\- Software Developer, Test Systems (LabVIEW, Python, Database development)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-developer-
testsys...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-developer-
testsystems-54331)

\- Senior Power Electronics Product Engineer -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/senior-
powerelectronicspro...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/senior-
powerelectronicsproductengineerenergyproducts-65400)

============================================

Embedded Teams:

\- Firmware Engineer, System Validation & Automation (Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/firmware-
engineer-44159](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/firmware-engineer-44159)

\- Systems Validation Engineer, Powertrain Thermals (Python)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerp...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerpowertrainthermals-59409)

\- Software Integration Engineer, Chassis Controls -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengine...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengineerchassiscontrols-65063)

\- Software Engineer, Vehicle Test Automation -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineervehiclete...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineervehicletestautomation-60032)

\- Software Validation Engineer, Chassis Systems & Controls -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
validationenginee...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
validationengineerchassissystemsandcontrols-70247)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Gateway (C, RTOS) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerg...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineergateway-60990)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Audio Subsystems (C, Linux, ALSA, audio) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
embeddedsoftwareenginee...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
embeddedsoftwareengineer-softwareplatformsaudiosystems-55877)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Linux Platforms (C, Linux) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerl...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerlinuxplatforms-45034)

\- Engineering Manager, Software Platforms (C, Linux) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/engineering-
managersoftwar...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/engineering-
managersoftwareplatforms-58360)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Battery Management Systems (C, RTOS, BMS, SIL,
software-in-the-loop) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerb...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerbatterymanagementsystemsbms-56265)

\- Embedded Software / Firmware Engineer, Body Controls (C, RTOS, firmware,
robotics, sensors) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineer-...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineer-firmwareengineerbodycontrols-67289)

\- Firmware Validation / Software Engineer in Test, Body Controls (C, Python,
test, validation) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/firmware-
validationenginee...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/firmware-
validationengineer-softwareengineerintestbodycontrols-67287)

============================================

AP

\- Software Engineer, Computer Vision and AI -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineercomputerv...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineercomputervisionandai-46528)

\- Autopilot, Motion Planning Engineer -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
motionplanningen...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
motionplanningengineer-57838)

\- Autopilot, Deep Learning Engineer/Scientist -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
deeplearningengi...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
deeplearningengineer-scientist-48414)

============================================

AP Infrastructure

\- Autopilot, Senior Linux Software Engineer (Devise drivers, Linux, Kernel
programing) -[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
seniorlinuxkerne...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
seniorlinuxkernelsoftwareengineer-65479)

\- Autopilot, Systems Software (GPU, CUDA, OpenCL, C++)
-[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineer-a...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineer-
autopilotcomputervision-40464#:~:text=As%20a%20Systems%20Software%20Engineer,a%20variety%20of%20other%20components.Autopilot),
Systems Software Engineer

\- Autopilot, Deep learning Infrastructure Engineer (Ml, Python, HPC) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
deeplearninginfr...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
deeplearninginfrastructureengineer-48125?redirect=no-)

\- Autopilot, Build Software Engineer (CI, Developer tools, Bazel, Build
Systems) - [https://www.tesla.cn/en/careers/job/autopilot-
buildandciinfr...](https://www.tesla.cn/en/careers/job/autopilot-
buildandciinfrastructuregineer-57564)

\- Autopilot, Hardware in the loop Software Engineer (HIL, hardware design,
validation) -[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
hilinfrastructur...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
hilinfrastructureengineer-6098)

\- Software Engineer, Maps and Navigation (C++, Golang, Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineermapsnavig...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineermapsnavigation-57147)

\- Frontend Engineer, Autopilot AI Tooling (JavaScript, React, WebGL) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
engineerautopilot...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
engineerautopilotaitooling-58056)

\- Backend Software Engineer, AI Tooling (Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/backend-
softwareengineerai...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/backend-
softwareengineeraitooling-44733)

\- Frontend Software Engineer, Fleetnet (JavaScript, React) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
softwareengineerf...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
softwareengineerfleetnet-57573)

============================================

Spring 2021 and/or Summer 2021 Internships:

\- Integration - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengine...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengineeringinternshipspring2021and-orsummer2021-68846)

\- Embedded Systems - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
embeddedsystemsen...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
embeddedsystemsengineeringinternshipspring2021and-orsummer2021-68850)

\- Fullstack - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
fullstackengineer...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
fullstackengineeringinternshipspring2021and-orsummer2021-68849)

\- Software QA - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
qaengineeringinte...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
qaengineeringinternshipspring2021and-orsummer2021-68803)

\- Mobile - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
mobileengineering...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
mobileengineeringinternshipspring2021and-orsummer2021-69087)

\- Infotainment UI - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
infotainmentuieng...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
infotainmentuiengineeringinternshipspring2021and-orsummer2021-68847)

\- Video Games - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
videogamesenginee...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
videogamesengineeringinternshipspring2021and-orsummer2021-69086)

\- Factory Firmware Integration - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
factoryfirmwarein...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
factoryfirmwareintegrationengineeringinternshipspring2021and-
orsummer2021-69006)

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX | [https://archerdx.com/careers/](https://archerdx.com/careers/) |
Boulder, Colorado | Software Engineers; DevOps; SRE; Test Engineers; Product
Managers; Data Scientists | Full-time | Onsite & Remote

ArcherDX is advancing molecular diagnostics and personalized medicine with a
robust technology platform for genetic mutation detection through next-
generation sequencing. The Archer platform combines patented, easy-to-use
chemistry with best-in-class custom software tools. We provide oncology-
focused research products and are pursuing regulatory approval for multiple
companion diagnostic assays.

As part of a smaller company, you'll be able to contribute meaningfully to
products that can make a significant difference in the quality of diagnosis
and potential long-term welfare of real people.

We've received multiple Breakthrough Device designations from FDA, including
most recently for our Personalized Cancer Monitoring product.

We're hiring like crazy and have a ton of open positions across the company,
but some of the software-focused ones include:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac72...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac7218f9e30172321805763928&lang=en)

* System Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a874274bd101...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a874274bd1017428571734234d&lang=en)

* DevOps Cybersecurity Specialist: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e73b5524301...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e73b552430174054cf07449e2&lang=en)

* Director of Clinical Software Engineering: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887ac72e8b12001...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887ac72e8b1200173016f51e60186&lang=en)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a872e8b16c01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a872e8b16c017305ed1181477f&lang=en)

* IVD SRE Group Lead: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e73b5524301...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e73b552430174053d95de49d2&lang=en)

* Technical Software Product Manager: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e016f19d1c60a434a&lang=en)

* Test Engineer I/II/III: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac72e8b12a01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac72e8b12a01737d5a5e164daf&lang=en)

* Technical Writer: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a872e8b11b01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a872e8b11b017306e15ec63136&lang=en)

* Biostatistician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f7dcd33016fa03e106c439a&lang=en)

* Cloud Operations Project Manager: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7883a974274bd601...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7883a974274bd601742bcfc63c7887&lang=en)

Definitely check out
[https://archerdx.com/careers/](https://archerdx.com/careers/) for more, since
the list above is far from exhaustive.

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | München (Munich) / Mainz, Germany | Full-time,
Part-time, INTERNS, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more. QAware was founded in
2005 and is very well funded.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]) - in
2020 we are ranked 2nd in whole Germany and 1st in the IT sector of whole
Germany. For more perks, see [3]. I'm already working there for 6 years, as my
managers are treating me very well and the projects are (most of the time)
interesting. And we don't have open plan offices!

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut (of course not all in one project -
the technology choices differ by project). At the moment I'm working
extensively with Kubernetes and Spring Boot on Java 11.

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieur-
in/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieur-in/)

\- Senior software engineer: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/senior-
softwareingenieur...](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/senior-
softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiter/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiter/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2020/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

------
stephaniepicnic
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com) | Can transfer existing
visas

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biopharma companies &
academic partners (including Roche/Genentech, Novartis, Verily), patients can
consent to share their anonymized data and power cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

Our Series B raise of 25M was announced today! Read more here:
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200901005801/en/Pic...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200901005801/en/PicnicHealth-
Announces-35M-Funding-Accelerate-Medical-Research)

* Engineering Manager, Internal Product: [https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4685869002&gh...](https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4685869002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Front-End Engineer: [https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4297559002&gh...](https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4297559002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4296929002&gh...](https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4377288002&gh...](https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Data Scientist / Quantitative Research: [https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4794557002&gh...](https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4794557002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=465624300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4656243002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4802006002&gh...](https://picnichealth.com/career-details?gh_jid=4802006002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

Contact - Technical Recruiting Lead, Stephanie Iannello -
stephanie.iannello@picnichealth.com

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, UI | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

A subset of our openings:

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-
engineer-2.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-2.html)

DevOps - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer....](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-
machin...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-machine-
learning.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
engineer-comput...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-engineer-
computer-vision.html)

User Interface - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-
software-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-software-
engineer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
kal31dic
Symmetry Investments | Many Varied Roles | REMOTE or VISA (London, Hong Kong,
Singapore, Jersey) | D, Julia, Kotlin, other functional and systems languages
| Full-Time, Fixed Term, Flexible

Roles we are hiring for:

\- Technical: developers, DevOps, infosec, documentation, UX, process
designers, documentation, team and tool design, Windows and Linux desktop
support, system / server administration

\- Business: risk, operations, legal, compliance, finance, administrative,
organisational design, documentation, internal communication, investor
relations processes

\- Investment: economics, analytics, portfolio research, investment research

\- Market Data: contract administration, data cleaning

Location: Remote or sponsorship for a visa in London, Hong Kong, Singapore,
Jersey

Term: Full-time, fixed-term contract, flexible hours

Languages: Dlang (D), Julia, Kotlin. We do not use but value experience in
modern C++, beautiful C, Haskell, Ocaml, Rust, Elm

Qualities and traits we value: Curiosity, Extreme motivation, Mechanical
sympathy, Extreme intellectual capabilities, A love of tinkering,
Resourcefulness, Good taste and love of beauty, Common sense and commercial
orientation, Practical people who are at the same time unreasonable when they
ought to be, Highly individual people oriented to promoting survival and
flourishing of the group

About Us:

Symmetry Investments is a post startup c. USD 6.5 billion alternative asset
management company with around 220 people across multiple time zones and
locations. Our core technology team has been remote first for some time, and
the whole company is following suit, post-COVID.

I'm one of the three people running the firm, responsible amongst other things
for technology across the firm and I’m posting this myself. That should give
you an idea both about how seriously we take technology and the culture of the
firm. We are three years into a period of transformation from initially a
fairly standard enterprise finance technology approach to something new that
recognises the importance of both the humane and the technical for
discretionary portfolio management and for the business of running an
alternative investment manager.

It's not easy to integrate practitioners who may spend most of their day
programming but are oriented towards solving their business problems with
developers who are specialists in programming. To achieve this, we wrote a
little functional DSL that's now in production. Type inference of returns and
parameters using inequality constraints is in a feature branch and there is
plenty more to do on the language itself as well as the ecosystem around it.
What might be a project in itself elsewhere can be just a set of functions in
Symmetry Integration Language.

The language is written in D, we hosted dconf last year and will do so again
this year. So we are looking for outstanding native code developers who would
like to write D as well as people to work with practitioners writing Symmetry
Integration Language. Also looking for people to write documentation and work
on the build.

It's quite a creative place where we encourage a degree of courage amidst
practical constraints, and we are open to doing things a different way if it's
commercially sound and in the interests of our investors.

We look for virtues and capabilities over only experience and credentials
although those things aren't a disadvantage. Do not let a lack of credentials
or qualifications prevent you from applying. We've recently hired experts with
C++, Common Lisp, D, Haxe, Julia and Perl backgrounds, and are happy to bring
them up to speed with the tools we use.

Compensation is currently not quite at Netflix standards but is generous to
very generous over time by broad technology industry standards. We recognise
and reward technical accomplishment and have a very flat structure - don't be
surprised if our founder and CIO starts asking you questions about your work.

Symmetry Talks:

\- All Spreadsheets Must Die
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZi9CSB9_kk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZi9CSB9_kk))

\- Lessons from a DSL where all you have is Ranges
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuzSlKRmzA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuzSlKRmzA))

\- Alternative Investment Management
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rMq-4rWgis](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rMq-4rWgis))

Links:

\- Symmetry GitHub
([https://github.com/symmetryinvestments](https://github.com/symmetryinvestments))

\- Symmetry Autumn of Code ([https://dlang.org/blog/2020/08/23/symmetry-
autumn-of-code-20...](https://dlang.org/blog/2020/08/23/symmetry-autumn-of-
code-2020-projects-and-participants/))

Contact: Email laeeth at kaleidic.io and cc jthompson at symmetryinvestments
dot com.

------
raeleehemenway
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series E/650 employee company with major growth plans for 2020. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open positions:

Senior Engineer, IAM Continuous Authentication:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1a5f7e59-04f4-47a6-8d48-50f9c931...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1a5f7e59-04f4-47a6-8d48-50f9c931354f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Engineer, Platform:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/6aabf54b-36a6-4a62-bd23-666849ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/6aabf54b-36a6-4a62-bd23-666849ecd97a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineering Manager, MongoDB/Postgres:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/a4085224-b7a4-4921-8e1c-3170b7f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/a4085224-b7a4-4921-8e1c-3170b7f84874?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Principal Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e43c8bec-402a-4fc4-80ef-91454ac8...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e43c8bec-402a-4fc4-80ef-91454ac8a652?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Data Architect:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/2ca0b75c-53e1-4caa-a047-2cafd778...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/2ca0b75c-53e1-4caa-a047-2cafd778708b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior E-Learning Developer II:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/2941a533-7fa5-48c1-87e3-f0993816...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/2941a533-7fa5-48c1-87e3-f0993816c55d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Front End Engineer, Ecosystem:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/b67af1ae-d7c2-4fd3-9297-71e3ecf3...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/b67af1ae-d7c2-4fd3-9297-71e3ecf3d6bd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Fullstack Software Engineer, Growth and Enablement:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/3b18f678-553c-4094-b036-daa3404c...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/3b18f678-553c-4094-b036-daa3404c35d1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer, Growth and Enablement:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b360962-86c2-40c9-89b0-618e5ea2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b360962-86c2-40c9-89b0-618e5ea2625f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | Burlingame, CA | Onsite (Flexible WFH) | Full-time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech start-up, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

Looking for great software engineers and ML researchers with an interest in
drug discovery -- no biology or chemistry experience required. We all learn
from each other here.

\- We currently have a small team of excellent AI + software engineers:
graduates from Stanford, UC Berkeley, MIT. Previously worked at Facebook,
Google, Memsql, Jane Street

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- Seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz, and we currently have lots of runway

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- AI Engineer (Research Scientist):
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer-
Research-Scientist)

\- Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/l4acEy0fZl/Infrast...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/l4acEy0fZl/Infrastructure-
Engineer)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

Interview process: 1-2 one-hour technical phone screens, 1 day on-site (now
virtual) with 3 one-hour technical questions. All these include extra time to
chat, answer your questions about Genesis, and meet us. Can go from first
email to offer in a week or two

Tech Stack: python, C++, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
mrnzc
Celonis ([https://www.celonis.com](https://www.celonis.com)) | Multiple Roles
| Munich (Germany), Madrid (Spain), New York, Raleigh, NC | Full time | ONSITE
(currently WFH)

Celonis is a German tech startup with a >2.5BN valuation and the global leader
in the process mining technology. We mine data from arbitrary source systems
such as SAP, Salesforce, Microsoft and many other enterprise systems to help
our customers discover process inefficiencies and turn insights into action.
Hundreds of enterprises around the world including Siemens, L’Oréal & Uber
rely on Celonis technology to guide action and drive change.

We are hiring in RALEIGH (US):

\- Customer Support Team Lead
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172650/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172650/374423/1598986301/3))

\- Platform Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172141/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172141/374423/1598986342/3))

We are hiring for in MUNICH (Germany):

\- Senior Java Developer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1598986281/3))

\- Senior ABAP Developer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/173827/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/173827/374423/1598986276/3))

\- Senior Big Data Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/173828/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/173828/374423/1598986270/3))

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1598986243/3))

\- Platform Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1598986232/3))

\- Senior UI/UX Designer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1598986221/3))

\- Tech Lead Machine Learning
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/170920/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/170920/374423/1598986193/3))

\- C++ Engineer for Database Development
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1598986174/3))

We are hiring in MADRID (Spain):

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168579/374423/1598986...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168579/374423/1598986329/3))

------
skayli
Nylas | San Francisco, New York, Denver, Toronto, Amsterdam | U.S. Remote-OK |
[https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

To learn more about who we are and whether this is the right place for you,
check us out on Comparably:
[https://www.comparably.com/companies/nylas](https://www.comparably.com/companies/nylas)

Here are some of our open roles. To view all open roles, click the first link
below:

* All open roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas)

* Senior Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Developer Experience (Toronto): [https://bit.ly/2YUq7xv](https://bit.ly/2YUq7xv)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Toronto): [https://bit.ly/2QJoDSr](https://bit.ly/2QJoDSr)

* Staff Engineer (SF or Toronto): [https://bit.ly/2EM5kFF](https://bit.ly/2EM5kFF)

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Toronto): [https://bit.ly/32IBE4o](https://bit.ly/32IBE4o)

* Support Engineer (Amsterdam):[https://bit.ly/31LP1RS](https://bit.ly/31LP1RS)

* Technical Product Manager - Platform (Toronto): [https://bit.ly/3gQbzFx](https://bit.ly/3gQbzFx)

* Product Manager - Connectivity (Toronto): [https://bit.ly/2YUcsXc](https://bit.ly/2YUcsXc)

* Product Manager - Developer Experience (Toronto): [https://bit.ly/34PPBQF](https://bit.ly/34PPBQF)

* Product Manager - Intelligence Team(Toronto): [https://bit.ly/3gMf0Nu](https://bit.ly/3gMf0Nu)

* Senior Sales Engineer (Toronto): [https://bit.ly/34UtfgE](https://bit.ly/34UtfgE)

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | USA / Toronto/ UK/ India | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are -- An award winning mobile app dev agency. \-- Where You Fit In
-- You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles -- Backend Engineer III | Toronto |
[https://grnh.se/1c86e11b1us](https://grnh.se/1c86e11b1us) Backend Engineer
III | Noida | [https://grnh.se/67e9c55e1us](https://grnh.se/67e9c55e1us)
Backend Engineer III | London |
[https://grnh.se/4f5443e91us](https://grnh.se/4f5443e91us) iOS Engineer |
Noida | [https://grnh.se/0ef3977b1us](https://grnh.se/0ef3977b1us) iOS
Engineer | London | [https://grnh.se/2a2a6b4e1us](https://grnh.se/2a2a6b4e1us)
iOS Engineer | Toronto |
[https://grnh.se/39436e061us](https://grnh.se/39436e061us) iOS Engineer |
Greater Denver Area |
[https://grnh.se/ce7f310f1us](https://grnh.se/ce7f310f1us) Senior iOS Engineer
| Noida | [https://grnh.se/346a78651us](https://grnh.se/346a78651us) Senior
iOS Engineer | London |
[https://grnh.se/fa80668e1us](https://grnh.se/fa80668e1us) Senior iOS Engineer
| Toronto | [https://grnh.se/26f48cf21us](https://grnh.se/26f48cf21us) Senior
iOS Engineer | Greater Denver Area |
[https://grnh.se/c0de8efb1us](https://grnh.se/c0de8efb1us) Frontend Engineer
III | Toronto, CA | [https://grnh.se/e6d345911us](https://grnh.se/e6d345911us)
Frontend Engineer III | Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/a031726b1us](https://grnh.se/a031726b1us) Frontend Engineer
III | London | [https://grnh.se/ab9452f51us](https://grnh.se/ab9452f51us)
Android Engineer | London |
[https://grnh.se/aeadef891us](https://grnh.se/aeadef891us) Android Engineer |
Toronto | [https://grnh.se/c66211821us](https://grnh.se/c66211821us) Android
Engineer | Greater Denver Area |
[https://grnh.se/d220a3801us](https://grnh.se/d220a3801us) Senior Android
Engineer | London | [https://grnh.se/feaec14a1us](https://grnh.se/feaec14a1us)
Senior Android Engineer | Toronto |
[https://grnh.se/6e4b81b41us](https://grnh.se/6e4b81b41us) Senior Android
Engineer | Greater Denver Area |
[https://grnh.se/757da7c81us](https://grnh.se/757da7c81us)

Please contact Christine Chung, Lead Talent Manager (christine@fueled.com) for
more information regarding Fueled positions.

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.recursionpharma.com/careers

We have raised over $200M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique
datasets in existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* Senior Data Scientist, NGS Assay Development and Bioinformatics (SLC, UT): Strategize in collaboration with biologists and data scientists on the right NGS-based assays to complement Recursion’s multi-petabyte-scale cellular perturbation and imaging platform

* Machine Learning Scientist, Chemistry (Anywhere): Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Scientist who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Senior Data Scientist: Come analyze experimental results, develop best-practice analytical methods for a field that has none, and build the computational tooling required to fuel Recursion’s drug-discovery engine.

* Data Scientist, Data Pipeline Engineering (SLC,UT): Work closely with Data Scientists, software and data engineers, and other stakeholders on the biology, chemistry, HTS, and management teams to build the infrastructure and applications needed to decode human biology and reinvent drug discovery.

* Data Scientist, Drug Discovery (SLC,UT): Bring your unique approach and innovative thinking in developing scalable solutions in drug discovery that immediately impact decisions.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great competitive pay,
health insurance, 401k, relocation assistance, equity, fully-paid gym
membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week paid
company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite rock
climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive human impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas.

Tech: Data Science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a clu ster of GPUs for all your research
ideas Software Engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS

Our team of 170+ so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
rshnotsecure
I was an enormous supporter of 18f when it first came out. But the results
have been horrible / awful in bizarre ways. We aren't talking in money terms,
lots of disciplinary and security issues.

What happened? Is USDS somehow different from 18f?

[1] - [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/agency-
oversight/2016/10/ig-f...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/agency-
oversight/2016/10/ig-finds-gsas-18f-disregarded-policies-planned-poorly/)

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top of the thread. Please don't do that.

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Senior Software Engineer (5-8+ yrs exp) | REMOTE
PREFERRED (US) or Boston, MA | Full-time | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

I usually post this long thing about why we're a great company to work for and
I realized that nothing compared to mission and purpose. You can read our
accolades and I'll reference them below, but the truth is nothing matters more
than why we exist:

We're fighting climate change by building better apps for farmers and the
agricultural economy. Our farmers are able to produce better quality crops
with fewer resources and less land. For example, we piloted a program with
Anheiser-Busch and saved 2 BILLION gallons of water in the last year.

If I didn't believe this was one of the most important problems of our
generation to help future generations, I wouldn't put so much emphasis on
this. If you want a mission you can tell your grandchildren about in hopes of
creating a better environment for farmers (and really the whole world), we're
working on it right here, right now.

I'd love to hear from you and learn more about how you can work with us. Our
stack is JavaScript (React & Apollo front end, some Node on back end) and
Python (Flask for the back end).

For reference, we're a Unicorn company:

[https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

We work on the most under-hyped sector in startups today (agtech) 2 years in a
row:

[http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/](https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/)

CNBC named us the Most Disruptive Company in the world, beating out Flexport,
Airbnb, and other companies you've seen here on HN. We're in the top 5 2 years
in a row:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor-50.html)

And our big climate goal is to use regenerative agriculture to sequester 1
TRILLION tons of carbon from the atmosphere:

[https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-
initiative](https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-initiative)

~~~
mehrdadn
I think there was another post for Indigo Agriculture as well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24342977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24342977)

~~~
dang
Thanks!

------
fouronnes3
Curious how you can ethically justify this business. Literally selling BS.

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top of the thread. Please don't do that. It also
breaks the site guidelines; please don't do that either. If you haven't
recently, it would be a good idea to review
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

(Btw, one answer to your question is that a lot of people are just into
astrology for fun.)

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24344134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24344134).

~~~
fouronnes3
Sorry about that. Thanks for the reminder.

~~~
dang
Appreciated!

------
petersunde
finterjobs.com

------
tchaffee
.

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top of the thread. Please don't do that.

